# Introducing Our Newest Addition- Yogi!



## Dallas Gold

Hi everyone! It's been a long time coming but yesterday we added a new little puppy to our home and our family. He's out of the Harborview Lori x Detour litter and we named him Yogi! We are over the moon with happiness as this little boy loves loves loves people! He had a huge adventure yesterday leaving his litter and the golden and human family who cared for him so much his first 8 weeks. We are blessed that forum member Jennifer (hvgoldens) allowed us to bring this little adorable fur bundle home to join our family. Big brother Toby isn't too sure about this little one just yet, but I'm sure they will become fast friends with time. 

Here is our Yogi at the breeder's home:







The blue bone came home with us. 

Here Yogi is with his great great grandmother Bailey, who will celebrate 16 wonderful years on December 14--you can't ask for more knowing a little puppy got to know his great great grandmother. :smooch:










Yogi also got to know a certain little puppy socializer- the breeder's daughter, and I will thank my lucky stars every day he got such great love and attention! She is a fabulous little socializer! 

In my arms :smooch:









On the road to the Cleveland airport- we drove a little over 2 hours from the breeder's home to Cleveland:









He got his first bus ride at the rental car return- and he made fans there. He heard big planes overhead, loud buses and didn't react at all. 

We socialized this little pup like crazy when he was awake and alert and he loves people! His little tail went crazy! He was a big hit at the TSA checkpoint- they all wanted to see him and check him out. They also wanted to check my seat cushion, which I take for flights to protect my back, so we got extra scrutiny! 

Then it was in the terminal. He was serenaded by a live jazz band-- loved it. He met more people, people who flocked to see the little one. He ate it up and gave everyone lots of kisses. I wanted to rename him Kisser but hubby said no. 

We put on a Santa's helper bandana, which he wore for a bit, a big hit. He worked on a jumbone, then he napped, and he napped hard! 

Here are some photos taken while we waited for the flight:



























We got a row in coach of 3 seats, next to the flight attendant jumpseat in one galley. They allowed us to keep him on the floor between us, without putting him under the seat for take off and landing, with the top of his chariot popped. He did GREAT!! One of the flight attendants is married to a veterinarian so he got extra attention from her and the others, as well as passengers. They comped our meals (we were hungry by then!!) and he woke up for that. Sorry Yogi, we couldn't share with you! They allowed us to put him in the seat in his chariot and strap it with the safety belt for the flight. He didn't cry, whimper, anything- a perfect representative of the breed. There was a screaming baby in the front of coach, but Yogi, in the back where it's louder, was fine! Once off the flight more people met him in the terminal, then it was another bus to employee parking and then a trip to pick up Toby in boarding off the airport grounds. The two met and were fine, then it was on the road home. 

Yogi isn't a fan of his crate yet, but that will come. It was a traumatic night being away from his family and we think he will get better as we settle into a routine here. 

This morning my hubby carried him as we took Toby on a short walk. Yogi is too tiny for a walk like this but he got to see his new neighborhood. Then we went to meet my parents, some neighbors, then to Petsmart where he met lots of people, birds (loves them just like our Barkley), fish and a cat. We didn't let him meet dogs as parvo is epidemic here with one nearby clinic having 24 cases in one month and 2 others having several cases. So he met and greeted people safely in his chariot. Then we went and ate al fresco with Yogi where he met more people. 





































Next, off to Home Depot for some stuff, by by this time he was napping in his chariot so he didn't meet and greet anyone there. 

By my estimate- 63 people in 2 days. Not bad, eh? 

We'll be busy with potty training and other essentials. Right now he's a big fan of sticks and leaves just like our first golden Beau. I see a lot of my Beau in Yogi so far, and I love it!! 

We are in love with Yogi, and he will have many great adventures here with our family! He's got a great doggie Godmother in Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) and a great Grandmom Jenn at Harborview. Thank you Jenn for this blessing. :smooch:

I'll be busy planning meets and greets, puppy parties, and lots of socialization. He's already walked on tons of new surfaces here, including my glass desktop! 

I want to especially thank all of you who helped me through my concerns about flying Yogi- nolefan, Deber, Tahnee GR, Ambika-- thank you so much and if I missed anyone I apologize. I also want to thank those of you who helped me prepare for Yogi's arrival during the past few months, especially Barb (Hotel). I was originally on a list for a Tito puppy but the Mom reabsorbed them at the last moment. Barb gave me all sorts of great puppy raising information and I appreciate it her advice so much, even though a Tito baby wasn't to be this time around. There are several others here that knew of our plans and I want to thank you-- Betty, Susan Marie (Claire's Friend), Cathy Jo (Cathy's Gunner) and so many others I should probably stop or this thread will go on forever. You know who you are and I truly appreciate it. 

Now on to loving my new little munchkin! :smooch:

Edit to Add- I'm in a brain fog- missed specifically thanking Buddy's Mom Forever, Bay Beams and Sally's Mom too. Please forgive me!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can't wait to meet him in the fur!!!! He is as precious as I could have dreamed. You've got a great start on your "baby album"!!!!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

He is adorable! Congrats! He had a busy day.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, Anne!
Oh, he is sooo adorable! Wow, he had such a big adventure for such a little guy. I am glad that he took it all in stride. 
Thank you for the update and the pictures.
I am so happy for you. I was wondering how the Tobynator reacted, but he will get used to him, lol. 
I hope you all have a great weekend. 
Hugs to the Tobynator and Yogi!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Awww Yogi is too cute! Congrats on your newest addition!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie

I don't frequent the Forum as often as I used to but happened to see this and wanted to congratulate you on your long awaited new arrival!!! Baby Yogi is adorable.....and a Harborview puppy at that!! 

I hope Yogi knows how lucky he is to have found his forever home with your family!!!


----------



## Megora

*whistles* Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Debles

I had to come back on the forum to tell you how happy I am for you!! Everyone here was so supportive when we were blessed with our Sasha right after Selka went to The Bridge. Wish I could meet Yogi in person and smell some puppy breath!!


----------



## nolefan

Oh my gosh Anne! I have been waiting and waiting to see this thread! Yogi is the cutest puppy!!!! Thank you so much for posting so many terrific photos of him, I am just in love!!!!

Please update us whenever you can tear yourself away from him!!!! Congratulations 
Kristy


----------



## Max's Dad

Yogi is adorable. Congratulations on the new addition. Have fun!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Big congrats on your new bundle of joy! Yogi man sure is a handsome fellow


----------



## Phillyfisher

Welcome home Yogi! I suspect by now you are starting to realize how a great life you are going to have...


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Sooo happy for you!!!


:doh::doh::dohuppy brain. Sally's Mom- THANK YOU for all of your help too!! You have been such a friend through this! I knew I'd forget someone and I apologize! :doh::doh:


----------



## SheetsSM

Congrats on your new addition, he's adorable--can't wait to watch yet another lucky Harborview pup grow up on this forum!


----------



## Rainheart

Congratulations on your newest addition! I had no idea you'd be adding so soon!! So happy for you!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Congratulations on the new pup!! Yogi already is proving to be a good boy! Molly and Yogi are distantly related.. They share the same great great grand mom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dwyllis

Lovely baby & great name. Will look forward to future postings & photos.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey (Harborview), Gunner and I say welcome Yogi! Gunner and I love our little Harborview girl! We are looking forward to hearing your adventures and watching you grow up in your new, wonderful home......


----------



## KiwiD

Congrats!!! What a gorgeous little pup Yogi is and he sounds extremely well adjusted from your story of his trip home. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh my goodness, I loved all the photos of his first journeys. What a sweet baby and I bet everyone was going nuts over him!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Does it get any better...a brand new pup to share your life's with..he's one very lucky guy to have found such a loving home to share his adventures with. I look forward to tons of pictures and stories as he pushes forward. Congratulations!!!

Pete


----------



## TheZ's

You're so lucky. . . he's really good looking and it sounds like he's got the great Golden temperament.


----------



## GoldenMum

Congrats! What do they say, a tired puppy is a good puppy! He must be a very good puppy!


----------



## Neeko13

Oh my heavens, just catching up on this...I'm misty eyed reading all about his first day w you...I wish u much happiness w your sweet bundle of fur....and I love that he s got some of your Beau s personality, that's awesome, can't wait to watch him grow::::


----------



## OutWest

Oh my he is SO FLUFFY! What a cutie. He's clearly going to be doted on for years! Next pictures--let us see him with his big brother.. Congrats!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Congratulations on your new addition! I hope that we're in the same boat at some point in 2013.


----------



## Slowtea

What a great introduction to your new little one! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BayBeams

Yeah!! It seemed like a long time coming but the little cutie is here. Yogi you are the cutest ever!! Congratulations! Now have a ton of FUN!


----------



## love never dies

Congratulations - I always love Bailey - Now you have Yogi. Yogi is so cute! I am so happy for you to have this new member in your family


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just cannot express how thrilled I am for you!! There are no words. Welcome to our lives, little Yogi! You now belong to all of us


----------



## HolDaisy

Congratulations on your new little golden bundle of joy Yogi  He is so precious! Sounds like he did so well on his adventure travelling home with you too. Can't wait to watch this little guy grow up on the forum


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Welcome home sweet Yogi! Congratulations to your new family on having you there.


----------



## inge

What an adorable furball! How fantastic that the flight went more than fine. Congratulations!


----------



## Deber

I feel like I have eatten a whole chocolate cake by myself...all fat and full now. Been waiting on pins and needles for your post. Yogi, we WELCOME you here to our forum. You have been long awaited for and have found the best family ever. Toby, you must step up to the plate and be a big brother now and show Yogi the ropes. Know you will love this and soon you will find he is the best friend ever.

Anne, you have been so blessed and you deserve it. We expect you to take lots of pictures because they change every day and we all feel like he is a bit of ours too. You waited many years for this, so enjoy, your life will be in chaos for the next few years, but what a heck of a ride it will be! Way to go Girlfriend!


----------



## hubbub

SUPER CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!    I've got a grin from ear to ear after looking at those pictures and hearing about Yogi's adventures already!

No doubt Toby will be a good big brother and hopefully only teach good habits.  I can hardly wait to hear about his continued adventures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Yogi is a doll.


----------



## Merlins mom

OMG Yogi is adorable!!! Sounds like he's had a busy few days!! Hope he's settling in today. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

What a BEAUTIFUL puppy!!! Congratulations!! I cannot wait to watch Yogi grow up!!


----------



## vcm5

Oh my goodness!!! How did I miss this?? He is the cutest thing I have ever seen in my life. I can't wait to hear everything!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone-- we are so tired this morning as Yogi is on a different time zone as us. He discovered his inner bark last night!! No sleep for us! We will get this together soon but let's just say he's gonna keep me busy!:smooch:


----------



## BriGuy

Wow, congratulations on Yogi! What a good looking pup. I especially like the pictures of him in the bag.


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've had some things to take care of with my Mom and haven't been around here much, but I thought of you and John all day yesterday. Once I finaly get on my computer keeps locking up and I can't see pictures of our puppy. ;-)

He's so absolutely adorable and I am in love. Hugs to you all and hugs and kisses to Tobynator who will be a wonderful big brother.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks everyone-- we are so tired this morning as Yogi is on a different time zone as us. He discovered his inner bark last night!! No sleep for us! We will get this together soon but let's just say he's gonna keep me busy!:smooch:


It's a lot like having a new baby, it gets better with time, hang in there.


----------



## Nairb

Very nice! Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Visiting is off today. I think we need a day more to settle down and get a house routine set. He had some really big adventures the past two days. This morning big brother Toby decided to play with him a little less rough and I am so grateful for that because he wore him out! He is just so adorable I get the giggles just looking at him, especially when he gives me a look I can only describe as pure adoration and a smile!


----------



## Tennyson

Yogi is a great name. After the greatest NY Yankee catcher, Yogi Berra.
Great choice!


----------



## SMBC

Congratulations!!! He is so precious and it sounds like he's got such a wonderful personality! You're going to have so much fun with that little one! I cannot wait to hear about all your adventures and see him as he grows!

I cannot wait to be in your shoes and I'm following you closely so that I can learn from you! I think it's great that you've already been able to socialize him so much in the first couple of days. Did you carry him around in home depot and petsmart or what did you do? Do you have something that you can put in the carts so that he can stay in there when you are in a store? It looks like you have a little carrier but I can't tell what exactly it is from the pictures.

Enjoy your new little Yogi! He's got a wonderful family!


----------



## Bob Dylan

WOW, I can't believe I missed this. Yogi is just the most perfect Golden puppy. I wish you, John and Toby many Happy years with your new addition. CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

SMBC said:


> Congratulations!!! He is so precious and it sounds like he's got such a wonderful personality! You're going to have so much fun with that little one! I cannot wait to hear about all your adventures and see him as he grows!
> 
> I cannot wait to be in your shoes and I'm following you closely so that I can learn from you! I think it's great that you've already been able to socialize him so much in the first couple of days. Did you carry him around in home depot and petsmart or what did you do? Do you have something that you can put in the carts so that he can stay in there when you are in a store? It looks like you have a little carrier but I can't tell what exactly it is from the pictures.
> 
> Enjoy your new little Yogi! He's got a wonderful family!


We got him a Sherpa Bag to fly in and I went with the largest the airline said would fit under the cabin seats. It's the original Sherpa Large I believe. Week 7 I sent Jenn a panicked email wondering if he would be too big-- he wasn't! He was able to stretch out and turn around. It opens on the top so you can pop it as much as you want to allow just a head or the entire body to be seen. 

Parvo is in epidemic proportions here in this part of Texas, sad to say, so we wanted to keep Yogi as safe as possible while socializing him as much as we could. The Petsmart near us has a Banfield in it so we didn't want to take any chances. While he is little we thought why not use the Sherpa bag for it. We just put it on top of the shopping cart and people saw him with his adorable head sticking up and flocked by!


----------



## caseypooh

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Yay!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!!! He's wonderful Anne!


----------



## SMBC

Dallas Gold said:


> We got him a Sherpa Bag to fly in and I went with the largest the airline said would fit under the cabin seats. It's the original Sherpa Large I believe. Week 7 I sent Jenn a panicked email wondering if he would be too big-- he wasn't! He was able to stretch out and turn around. It opens on the top so you can pop it as much as you want to allow just a head or the entire body to be seen.
> 
> Parvo is in epidemic proportions here in this part of Texas, sad to say, so we wanted to keep Yogi as safe as possible while socializing him as much as we could. The Petsmart near us has a Banfield in it so we didn't want to take any chances. While he is little we thought why not use the Sherpa bag for it. We just put it on top of the shopping cart and people saw him with his adorable head sticking up and flocked by!


Thanks for the info! Yogi is definitely traveling in style and I am sure he is popular with everyone that sees him! Hopefully you've gotten some rest and are enjoying your little Yogi! He sounds like a really laid back puppy so the name definitely suites him! I'll be looking for more pics soon!!


----------



## desilu

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## tobysmommy

He is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Yogi is absolutely adorable and a seasoned traveller to boot! You and Toby will have so much fun this this little bundle of fluff.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> He is just so adorable I get the giggles just looking at him, especially when he gives me a look I can only describe as pure adoration and a smile!


Sure makes me smile to imagine that little adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! face looking at you.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Willow52

Congratulations on your new boy!! Yogi sure is a handsome lil' guy


----------



## *Laura*

Oh my gosh, I completely missed this. Yogi is so cute...... I'm so happy for you. WHAT GREAT NEWS THAT YOU HAVE A NEW PUPPY. Looking forward to more pics and updates.


----------



## goldensrbest

My gosh,what a cutie.


----------



## lgnutah

I missed this yesterday. What wonderful news, and what a handsome pup!


----------



## my4goldens

Congratulations !! He's beautiful, you will have so much fun with this little guy.


----------



## BayBeams

How was Yogi's day? I hope you are developing a nice routine and that all get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

I can't tell you how HAPPY I am for you, Toby and Yogi.
He is BEYOND ADORABLE!!!
Can't wait to hear about all of his and your adventures!!
What a great story about his flight home!!


----------



## Phillyfisher

Really looking forward to hearing about Yogi's adventures...and hopefully borrowing that Sherpa bag...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope all of you had a good day, Anne. I hope that he will sleep for you tonight so you, John and Toby can get some rest. Glad to hear that Toby played nice with him today. Hopefully they will both tire each other out. Can't wait for more pictures.....Have a good night!


----------



## bljohnson4

Awww he is so cute! Sounds like you had a busy first day together!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Yogi is an absolute doll!! Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## vcm5

Just checking in to find out how the little man is doing!!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time coming but yesterday we added a new little puppy to our home and our family. He's out of the Harborview Lori x Detour litter and we named him Yogi! We are over the moon with happiness as this little boy loves loves loves people! He had a huge adventure yesterday leaving his litter and the golden and human family who cared for him so much his first 8 weeks. We are blessed that forum member Jennifer (hvgoldens) allowed us to bring this little adorable fur bundle home to join our family. Big brother Toby isn't too sure about this little one just yet, but I'm sure they will become fast friends with time.
> 
> Here is our Yogi at the breeder's home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue bone came home with us.
> 
> Here Yogi is with his great great grandmother Bailey, who will celebrate 16 wonderful years on December 14--you can't ask for more knowing a little puppy got to know his great great grandmother. :smooch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi also got to know a certain little puppy socializer- the breeder's daughter, and I will thank my lucky stars every day he got such great love and attention! She is a fabulous little socializer!
> 
> In my arms :smooch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road to the Cleveland airport- we drove a little over 2 hours from the breeder's home to Cleveland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got his first bus ride at the rental car return- and he made fans there. He heard big planes overhead, loud buses and didn't react at all.
> 
> We socialized this little pup like crazy when he was awake and alert and he loves people! His little tail went crazy! He was a big hit at the TSA checkpoint- they all wanted to see him and check him out. They also wanted to check my seat cushion, which I take for flights to protect my back, so we got extra scrutiny!
> 
> Then it was in the terminal. He was serenaded by a live jazz band-- loved it. He met more people, people who flocked to see the little one. He ate it up and gave everyone lots of kisses. I wanted to rename him Kisser but hubby said no.
> 
> We put on a Santa's helper bandana, which he wore for a bit, a big hit. He worked on a jumbone, then he napped, and he napped hard!
> 
> Here are some photos taken while we waited for the flight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a row in coach of 3 seats, next to the flight attendant jumpseat in one galley. They allowed us to keep him on the floor between us, without putting him under the seat for take off and landing, with the top of his chariot popped. He did GREAT!! One of the flight attendants is married to a veterinarian so he got extra attention from her and the others, as well as passengers. They comped our meals (we were hungry by then!!) and he woke up for that. Sorry Yogi, we couldn't share with you! They allowed us to put him in the seat in his chariot and strap it with the safety belt for the flight. He didn't cry, whimper, anything- a perfect representative of the breed. There was a screaming baby in the front of coach, but Yogi, in the back where it's louder, was fine! Once off the flight more people met him in the terminal, then it was another bus to employee parking and then a trip to pick up Toby in boarding off the airport grounds. The two met and were fine, then it was on the road home.
> 
> Yogi isn't a fan of his crate yet, but that will come. It was a traumatic night being away from his family and we think he will get better as we settle into a routine here.
> 
> This morning my hubby carried him as we took Toby on a short walk. Yogi is too tiny for a walk like this but he got to see his new neighborhood. Then we went to meet my parents, some neighbors, then to Petsmart where he met lots of people, birds (loves them just like our Barkley), fish and a cat. We didn't let him meet dogs as parvo is epidemic here with one nearby clinic having 24 cases in one month and 2 others having several cases. So he met and greeted people safely in his chariot. Then we went and ate al fresco with Yogi where he met more people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, off to Home Depot for some stuff, by by this time he was napping in his chariot so he didn't meet and greet anyone there.
> 
> By my estimate- 63 people in 2 days. Not bad, eh?
> 
> We'll be busy with potty training and other essentials. Right now he's a big fan of sticks and leaves just like our first golden Beau. I see a lot of my Beau in Yogi so far, and I love it!!
> 
> We are in love with Yogi, and he will have many great adventures here with our family! He's got a great doggie Godmother in Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) and a great Grandmom Jenn at Harborview. Thank you Jenn for this blessing. :smooch:
> 
> I'll be busy planning meets and greets, puppy parties, and lots of socialization. He's already walked on tons of new surfaces here, including my glass desktop!
> 
> I want to especially thank all of you who helped me through my concerns about flying Yogi- nolefan, Deber, Tahnee GR, Ambika-- thank you so much and if I missed anyone I apologize. I also want to thank those of you who helped me prepare for Yogi's arrival during the past few months, especially Barb (Hotel). I was originally on a list for a Tito puppy but the Mom reabsorbed them at the last moment. Barb gave me all sorts of great puppy raising information and I appreciate it her advice so much, even though a Tito baby wasn't to be this time around. There are several others here that knew of our plans and I want to thank you-- Betty, Susan Marie (Claire's Friend), Cathy Jo (Cathy's Gunner) and so many others I should probably stop or this thread will go on forever. You know who you are and I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Now on to loving my new little munchkin! :smooch:
> 
> Edit to Add- I'm in a brain fog- missed specifically thanking Buddy's Mom Forever, Bay Beams and Sally's Mom too. Please forgive me!


Wow! Yogi is such a cutie! That's so interesting how you brought him home on the plane. I love how you socialized him like crazy. 

Welcome home Yogi!:jamming::You_Rock_arty2::headbang2arty:


----------



## njoyqd

Lucky, lucky, lucky pup and human family!
What fun you are in for!
Thanks for sharing him with us!
Already Anxious for more updates...
Dale


----------



## inge

It's great he is doing so well!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so happy and excited for you! Yogi is just the cutest little guy ever and I so wish I could love on him.


----------



## goldensrbest

We want lots of pictures,he is so cute.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had a busy night, keeping his mommy up to make potty breaks. We got him to a 3 hour schedule early this morning. He's much better this morning and enjoying himself, playing, giving me tons of puppy kisses (can I rename him Kisser?). His big brother is still a crank but this shall pass. Another quiet day planned because I'm just exhausted, but perhaps tomorrow we will get out and about meeting some new people. It depends on if I get more sleep tonight!!

I have photos, but between Yogi and Toby I haven't had a moment to do anything about uploading them. Will do that soon!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Keep those photos coming. Are you tired??


----------



## nolefan

Just checking in on Yogi and Toby  Glad he's settling in and keeping you busy... If you stick around the house today there will be plenty of photo ops - I will be checking back for pictures this week 

This thread makes me happy! Yogi is so adorable....


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Oh he is just adorable! Congratulations Keep the pics coming please!


----------



## vcm5

You sound just like me when I got Winny! "They are so cute but I don't have any time to take pictures!" Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad that little Yogi is doing great, hope he will give you some time to catch up with your sleep. Hugs to sweet Toby and little Yogi.


----------



## goldensrbest

Got to ask, about his name, when i hear yogi, i think of first, yogi bear, the cartoon, yes i know i am dating myself, i am old.


----------



## cubbysan

Congratulations! What a nice surprise! He is adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom, YES I am tired, but this too shall pass. He is just so cute I don't mind waking up and going outside in the cold 20 times a night! 

goldensrbest, yes, I'm dated too and I've been calling him Yogi Bear.

There is a lot of my first boy Beau in Yogi- he is definitely a retriever of sticks and twigs! He also discovered a ball early this morning.:smooch: He's sleeping now by his Yogi bear toy but the camera is elsewhere and I cannot get up or he will wake up!

ETA: We met a baby and two ladies in coats, hats and gloves with a baby stroller when we took a break from running around the front yard oak tree this morning. The socialization continues!


----------



## AmberSunrise

He is adorable


----------



## Deber

Ha! So many similarities like having a human child. No sleep, have to watch them breathe even in sleep, can't wait to show him off, but know I want to "screen" people who touch him (may be sick and don't want germs on my babe). A baby is a baby for sure.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Yay-I am so happy for you! I was waiting for pictures and you did not disappoint


----------



## Me11yC

Congrats!!! He's soooo cute 
Thanks for posting all the great pictures!!


----------



## kwhit

Ay, Chihuahua...late to the party as usual. :doh: Can't believe I missed this, (well, yeah actually I can).

Congratulations on an absolutely adorable puppy! I love the picture with his great, great grandma. Precious. Great name, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

More Yogi photos:

How can you resist this totally adorable face:









With his bunny rabbit Aunt Cathy sent to Toby, but used by both dogs (thanks Cathy Jo!):









Puppy Wubba and Toby likes it too:








The possum that Auntie Teresa (Copper's Mom) sent Toby a while back is a popular toy, seen below the wubba:









A green Octopus some forum friends sent and this one is "adored" by both dogs:









He does a lot of High 5s in his sleep:









Asleep on the sofa--big mistake because he kept us up all night long! :doh:









He got brushed this afternoon and tonight I'll put a baby toothbrush in his mouth to get used to it early. He's already letting me grab stuff out of his mouth already-- twigs, leaves, bark mulch, etc. This little one is a big retriever of all things outside! He's sneaky too! 

I held him while I vacuumed today- not any reaction at all!


----------



## goldensrbest

You just want to grab him,and kiss him!


----------



## LibertyME

YAY!!!!!! Yogi is DARLING!!


----------



## CStrong73

You really just CAN'T resist that face. 
Congratulations...he is adorable.


----------



## cgriffin

He is so cute and so fluffy. 
He reminds me a lot of my Toby when he was that age 

So cute!


----------



## maggie1951

He is just so cute i want to cuddle him


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry I missed this - I have not been on for a few days and look at the excitement and pics I miss.

He is SOOO adorable, fluffy, soft looking.....so many adjectives so little time........

Now if he keeps you up again tonight I think you may want to take a night or 2 off....say by sending him to my house......I am definitely willing to take one for the team where that cutie is concerned!! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

How is Yogi Doing? He couldn't be any cuter!!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh that sweet sleeping face.... So cute. He`s so adorable


----------



## KiwiD

Don't think they come much cuter than Yogi! Those sleeping poses are so adorable


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So sorry I missed this - I have not been on for a few days and look at the excitement and pics I miss.
> 
> He is SOOO adorable, fluffy, soft looking.....so many adjectives so little time........
> 
> *Now if he keeps you up again tonight I think you may want to take a night or 2 off....say by sending him to my house......I am definitely willing to take one for the team where that cutie is concerned!! * LOL


Be careful what you wish for... He was much better last night. We only got up twice in the night for 24 degree potty breaks!


----------



## vcm5

When I got Winston the potty breaks in the middle of the night started high but dropped off really really quickly - by the end of the first week he could make it from eleven to six.


----------



## BayBeams

How could such a soft sweet face keep you up all night??? Such a sweetie pie!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

He is so sweet and fuzzy! I can't get over how much I love their paw pads! I mean really I'm nuts over paw pads?? When did this happen? 
He and Peaches sound so much alike. She is a horrible sleeper at night and we are exhausted. Outside she is a huge retriever! She already brings me back balls when I toss them. I can't believe it!! I think it is from watching her mom doing it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I held him while I vacuumed today- not any reaction at all! 
__________________
OMG, he is so adorable, when Dylan was that age I use to put him in a folded pillowcase, it made it easier to hold a fidgety Pup! How I miss those puppy days they grow up so fast.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I have been SO out of it!! I completely missed this post - and all your adorable Yogi pictures. He is SO cute!! The ones of him sleeping hard and giving a high five... omg. Too much. And I LOVE the one with his great grandmother - that is truly a blessing. Congrats on your sweet new fuzz ball!


----------



## nolefan

Love the newest batch of photos  You are so good to keep us up on our puppy fix! I am just in love with that sweet fluffy face. I'm sorry he's not sleeping well, hang in there. Is Toby starting to warm up a little more? I wonder what he's thinking... Have you explained that the tiny terror is here to stay?


----------



## love never dies

Love the pictures...

Love this one particular - Asleep on the sofa


----------



## Goldens R Great

Congratulations on your new little man! He is such a cutie and looks very cuddly!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I got my act together this morning and we went over to a nearby church/school to meet my friend. We got to meet 15 people, including the rector, adults and children. Through it all Yogi was very calm and so sweet. He truly loves people and is such a sweet boy! 

More photos:

In his upstairs x-pen









Out like a light in his downstairs x-pen:









He would rather be with me, but I do need to get stuff done in the house so I put him in there and he squeals and chirps a while, then settles down and rests. 

Imitating his big brother:









He's almost out like a light now so I need to go grab Toby and go for a sanity walk- his and mine!


----------



## hollyk

Puppy breath! Welcome home Yogi. I can't wait to watch you grow up.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Yogi is a cutie!


----------



## Mayve

Love love love the pics....Congratulations he is precious.


----------



## puddinhd58

I am just thrilled for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The vet clinic called and since they still have the parvo case going on the vet is going to pop by our house to do his initial exam. I am relieved as I didn't think taking a dog to a place where there is parvo was such a good idea.


----------



## cubbysan

How's Tobey doing?

I remember when we brought MacKenzie home, Brady was were happy to have her there, but was kind of shocked that she was still there when it was time for bed.


----------



## KiwiD

You are a very organized dog Mom. Those x-pen set ups are great and that sleeping puppy is so darn adorable. Hope big brother Toby is getting used to the idea of having a baby brother around.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How does he like his little squirrels in their house? Gunner loved that as a puppy. He is just so cute! I hope that you get some rest tonight. Is his crate in your room or another part of the house?


----------



## Belle's Mom

So nice of the vet clinic!


----------



## HolDaisy

He's so fluffy and cute  Hope that him and Toby will soon be the best of friends!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Dallas Gold said:


> The vet clinic called and since they still have the parvo case going on the vet is going to pop by our house to do his initial exam. I am relieved as I didn't think taking a dog to a place where there is parvo was such a good idea.


Make him take off his shoes before he comes in...spraying him down with bleach would be asking a little too much I'm afraid lol. What a nice guy to do this for you !


----------



## Deber

Where in the world did you find a Vet who would make house calls?? Did Hubby offer him some BBQ or sprits to drop by? But Anne you are really being smart. Talked to my Vet Sat and she said she has had 2 new cases of Parvo there. You are smart to try to keep him from all this until he is covered. It is just so bad here in Tx.

Harborview, you just consistantly turn out such beautiful babes! I have been so honored to watch some of your pups grow into stunning adults here on the forum. Congratulations to you and all your hard work. Yogi is outstanding and can't wait to watch him grow. You did so good!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

cubbysan said:


> How's Tobey doing?
> 
> I remember when we brought MacKenzie home, Brady was were happy to have her there, but was kind of shocked that she was still there when it was time for bed.


Toby is not sure about this squealing ball of fur who is playing with "his" toys and demanding so much of Mom's attention. He's clearly stressed so I'm trying my hardest to keep him to some semblance of his normal routine. Yesterday we took 2 "sanity" walks totaling about 5.25 miles, just toby and me time. He really calmed down, and he's also enjoying time when I put Yogi in his crate or pen so he can just be with me. He's started to play with Yogi, but he's still too big a too rough so I must watch like a hawk. It won't be long until Yogi will outweigh him! 

I also think Toby wasn't too thrilled with the frequent potty breaks in the middle of the night, because he'd groan! Yogi went to one break last night, after 6 hours, which makes me very happy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> How does he like his little squirrels in their house? Gunner loved that as a puppy. He is just so cute! I hope that you get some rest tonight. Is his crate in your room or another part of the house?


Cathy, the squirrel you gave Toby last year after his surgery was the toy that Toby used to initiate play with Yogi! He grabs it from Yogi, then runs back and practically puts it in his mouth. A possum that Toby's Auntie Teresa sent has also been a good shared toy and the rabbit, oh my, that rabbit you sent has given Yogi such pleasure! Yogi played with the squirrel in a box yesterday for the first time, after Toby got them all out first for him! 

We've lost a few toys to Toby, sad to say... he's just so destructive with them! Goodbye Mallard Duck and Goodbye rope on a ring! RIP!


----------



## goldensrbest

Toby will learn to love yogi, this is all new to him also,now he is the older brother, i admire how you are socializing yogi, i must admit i did not do nearly as good of a job of that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensrbest said:


> Toby will learn to love yogi, this is all new to him also,now he is the older brother, i admire how you are socializing yogi, i must admit i did not do nearly as good of a job of that.


It's hard to socialize in the middle of a parvo epidemic, but I'm trying some creative things. I didn't have any energy to get out for a couple of days, but today, after his vet visit, I'm planning on taking him out to the post office which is in a strip shopping center. I'll borrow an Albertsons mini-shopping cart and just put him in his chariot and walk him around so he can get used to the noise and hubbub. There are so many people out now he'll probably meet those last 20! I tried to get him to meet the "trash truck" people yesterday, but they came just minutes after I put him in his crate for a nap--and they are very friendly so maybe next week.I'd like him to get adjusted to the noise of those rumbling trucks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Morning's hugs from Charlie and me to all of you! We walked up to 5" of snow this morning.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am really enjoying the stories of your new little love.

Give Toby and extra hug and kiss from me for being such a good boy too.


----------



## BayBeams

You are doing a great job. It is so important to balance the "alone" time with Toby while getting the puppy out and involved. They are both sweet hearts! I love reading your updates. I am storing some of the info in my back pocket for future reference...


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update on Toby and Yogi's adventures, lol.
Toby will adjust, my two senior boys had to adjust to my dachshund a couple of years ago. Now they are three loving brothers.

You probably already thought of it, but I thought, I just mention it: Make sure you wipe or wash Toby's feet down after a walk and also your shoes. The Parvo virus can be picked up and spread very easily. 

Have fun with your two furballs.


----------



## mylissyk

Well I have a complaint to the management. Since I KNOW the photographic quality available, we need more pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold

mylissyk said:


> Well I have a complaint to the management. Since I KNOW the photographic quality available, we need more pictures!


We'll try, but I've sort of got my hands full right now! :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby's vet and nurse came by this morning and I'm happy to report he got a clean bill of health and was pronounced totally adorable! Of course I knew that! 

I'm about to wake him from a nap and take him out and about to meet and greet in a shopping center near here, safe in his chariot.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back after meeting 15 new people, seeing a big Coca Cola truck leave the grocery store and hearing some loud cars. We met people of different ethnicities and some mentally challenged adults. He was fantastic with everyone. I put his chariot on top of a shopping cart and he experienced the noise and bumps and was fine. I am in love with him. :smooch:

We have 5 more people to meet until we get to the 100 number while in our care. The rest will be gravy!! Tomorrow is Home Depot again for the people and the noise.


----------



## Deber

Ha you are cracking me up, but know what you are doing now will show and shower you back 100 fold when he is grown and is so social and outgoing. Love hearing of all the places you are taking him to. What a good baby!


----------



## *Laura*

I wish I didn't live so far. I'd come and meet your little cutie pie


----------



## Claire's Friend

Once a week, I took J to the police and fire stations so she could get use to uniforms. Starbucks is a great place for all kinds if different people too. Also when friends and family came to visit, I would have them wear hats. This first month is a LOT of work, but oh so much fun and it speeds by. I tried so hard to do a journal, but usually chose sleep ! Just take LOTS of pics. Hugs to both of your sweet boyz !!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Claire's Friend said:


> Once a week, I took J to the police and fire stations so she could get use to uniforms. Starbucks is a great place for all kinds if different people too. Also when friends and family came to visit, I would have them wear hats. This first month is a LOT of work, but oh so much fun and it speeds by. I tried so hard to do a journal, but usually chose sleep ! Just take LOTS of pics. Hugs to both of your sweet boyz !!



he will get tons of uniform exposure considering hubby is an airline pilot and wears an air force uniform a couple of times a month. 

no time for journaling until he is a little older because I am still gawking at his beauty and joy :smooch:


----------



## cubbysan

Don't forget people in wheelchairs and other medical devices. The training school I took Brady to was owned by a man in a motorized wheelchair. He would socialize with each puppy, giving them cookies and drive his chair around them, even though he wasn't the one teaching the class.


----------



## Dallas Gold

cubbysan said:


> Don't forget people in wheelchairs and other medical devices. The training school I took Brady to was owned by a man in a motorized wheelchair. He would socialize with each puppy, giving them cookies and drive his chair around them, even though he wasn't the one teaching the class.



great idea, we have an assisted living center close by with a wheelchair brigade!


----------



## mm03gn

What about thunder and fireworks?? I know they're a little difficult to 'make happen' (especially the thunder  but maybe you could play really loud recordings?!


----------



## dborgers

OMG, he is such a _darling_ little boy. "Yogi the Cuddle Bear". Ultra huggable ball of love  Bet you can hardly wait to hold him all the time. And so easy going soaking everything in. 

Huge JUMBO SIZED congratulations!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

mm03gn said:


> What about thunder and fireworks?? I know they're a little difficult to 'make happen' (especially the thunder  but maybe you could play really loud recordings?!


Good idea, since we are in the middle of another drought and don't get rain, lighting or thunder. He's heard a truck backfire with no reaction.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> OMG, he is such a _darling_ little boy. "Yogi the Cuddle Bear". Ultra huggable ball of love  Bet you can hardly wait to hold him all the time. And so easy going soaking everything in.
> 
> Huge JUMBO SIZED congratulations!!


Thanks Danny!! I will remember wanting to hold him all the time at 3 a.m. when he's up and ready to roll! :uhoh: He is just so adorable and I'm soaking it all in, from the jumping on the toys and "killing" them, to the endless trips outside to potty in the middle of the night which end up being me teaching him leave it and drop it with the leaves, twigs, wood chips and dead mondo grass! :doh: He is adorable though when he does go take care of business and gets his praise! It's a party!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can't wait to meet him! What a little blessing he is!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is such a trooper and a great lover of all sorts of people. Today we hit 116 visitors and one Jack Russell Terrier! Yogi went with us to the UPS store to ship a package and met the UPS driver, UPS employees, store customers, the Fed Ex guy (who showed up!) and the postal carrier, who also showed up! Then it was off to Home Depot where the employees thought he was precious. He got exposure to a lot of people there, some loud noises (sawing, air blower) and the beeping of their little work trucks in the store. Then, as we left, he got to hear a Dallas Fire Department engine pull up and a uniformed fireman met him! Then he met a lady and her baby in a stroller going in front of our house, three immediate next door neighbors and one neighbor's jack russell terrier. All in all a good day! We'll continue with 2 or 3 outings per week to meet people, and we are going to be looking for new noise exposures and surfaces to walk on. 

Can you tell I'm absolutely in love with this boy? If not, I am!


----------



## goldensrbest

Is yogi, your first little puppy?


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensrbest said:


> Is yogi, your first little puppy?


yes, we adopted our first guy at 4 months and Toby at 7 months.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*More Photos*

Day by Day the boys are adjusting to one another:









The little guy tried to jump on the sofa...then went and investigated the dog door.









Those teeth are getting sharper I think!









He's so soulful:









After checking out the dog door he found an old tennis ball we didn't pick up, and decided to play with it, flush puppy style:









Before we knew it he started carrying it around-- he says "Now I'm a Retriever"!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great pictures Anne! Love the one of him retrieving the tennis ball...such a cutie!


----------



## KiwiD

He looks so proud of himself carrying that big tennis ball in his little mouth . Adorable


----------



## mylissyk

cute cute cute!


----------



## Sally's Mom

He remains adorable. I find puppyhood exhausting!!!


----------



## hubbub

Cuteness to the n-th degree! I imagine this is a big adjustment for Toby. Such good boys


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The recent pics are great, Yogi is just adorable. Love the one with him carrying the Tennis Ball, he does look so very proud of himself.


----------



## Tennyson

Yogi is a great looking pup. How's the house training going? 
Toby seems to be warming up to him.


----------



## cgriffin

Cute pictures, both your pups are precious.


----------



## BayBeams

Love Love Love these pictures! No wonder he has stolen your heart despite the multiple midnight trips to eat leaves. Such a cutie!!



Dallas Gold said:


> Day by Day the boys are adjusting to one another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little guy tried to jump on the sofa...then went and investigated the dog door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those teeth are getting sharper I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so soulful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After checking out the dog door he found an old tennis ball we didn't pick up, and decided to play with it, flush puppy style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before we knew it he started carrying it around-- he says "Now I'm a Retriever"!


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*

Yogi is BEYOND CUTE!! 
Love the one of him walking with the ball in his mouth!
Looks like his paws don't touch the floor!!
I bet Toby loves him, too!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the heartwarming photos. I am living vicariously thru you right now!


----------



## *Laura*

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the heartwarming photos. I am living vicariously thru you right now!


Haha I was just thinking the same thing. I'm so enjoying all the pics and stories


----------



## love never dies

Karen519 said:


> Yogi is BEYOND CUTE!!
> Love the one of him walking with the ball in his mouth!
> Looks like his paws don't touch the floor!!
> I bet Toby loves him, too!


Totally agree


----------



## dborgers

There are smiles and gushes and laughter and blushes in Dallas. He's just adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks Everyone! We think he's really special. Yogi seems to possess an old soul. He already got major work in yesterday as a therapy dog when I was hit with a fast onset of a flu-related illness. I went to the doc for flu test, because I couldn't believe I had gotten it despite a flu shot. Apparently the entire waiting area was packed with people with the same symptoms, all testing negative for the flu. It's one of those viral things that mimics flu symptoms with high fever, total body aches, chills, etc. So Yogi spent some time napping with me and also giving me lots of kisses. Hubby took over on potty duties and other puppy duties. I missed his first zoomie, which is very disappointing, but I hope I'll see another one soon. 

As far as potty training, it's going pretty well. Hubby built a potty platform, with astroturf, that is barricaded with mesh so he's all business while in it with no distractions. He took to it immediately, as if he knew what it was about. We weren't sure he'd understand so I took the pooper scooper and put it in there with him and a minute later we had success. It's handy to have in those middle of the night excursions when you really don't feel like being on guard to get stones, twigs, leaves and other things out of his mouth. 

I hope to enjoy him more today. He's already helped me load some laundry and he tried to help me load up the dishwasher too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Anne, glad to hear you're at least up and puttering around. Sweet Yogi...... looking after Mom. Take it easy this weekend and enjoy just soaking up the canine love. Ear rubs for Tobes too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Take care of yourself, hope you feel better very soon. I know your boys are taking very good care of you.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I hope you feel better soon, sweety!!


----------



## vcm5

I am obsessed - Yogi is the cutest! I love him! 

I hope you feel better!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry to hear of your illness. Appreciate you dragging yourself up and giving us our daily Yogi fix!!!.......if only there were pictures.......but we will give you a pass for a few days since you are under the weather. 

It sounds like you are doing a great job socializing him and preparing him for therapy work. It seems you are well on your way to creating the calmest one ever no matter what he is presented with.

I am taking notes for if/when we get a puppy again....we should have done this more with Belle and did not....but the next one will be modeled after Yogi's socialization schedule.


----------



## BayBeams

You are doing a great job with Yogi. Now, take a little break, if you can, and allow yourself to heal. I love reading your posts about your Yogi bear.
Hoping big brother, Toby is learning to love the little one too!


----------



## cgriffin

I hope you feel better soon, Anne.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I was hoping for a report on you and Yogi this morning. Hope you feel better real soon. I'm sure Yogi will be a good nursemate. Take care Anne...:smooch:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your photos are like a little pet therapy for me right now. Thank you. 

I am loving your updates and all the pics of him and Toby. My fave by far is the one with the tennis ball.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the Yogi fix  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nolefan

Aw, I'm sorry you're under the weather... I hope you get to feeling better soon. You can take photos from the couch, right  ?


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you're under the weather... I hope you get to feeling better soon. You can take photos from the couch, right  ?


I'll try!


----------



## *Laura*

Anne I hope you feel better soon. I know a few people who have been knocked flat by this nasty bug. Give Yogi and Toby a little tummy tickle from me


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Laura* said:


> Anne I hope you feel better soon. I know a few people who have been knocked flat by this nasty bug. Give Yogi and Toby a little tummy tickle from me


The fever broke this morning I think. The doc told me to check it in the evenings to make sure and until then don't go out in public and expose people. :uhoh: So I'm keeping his advice especially since it's so close to Christmas! He's got me on some strange OTC drug regimen that seems to be working oddly enough, though I have no idea what it's doing to my kidneys. I'm taking Aleve for the body aches and head aches, Mucinex to decrease congestion, Clairtan 24 hour in the a.m., Benadryl in the p.m. and supposedly sudafed a.m. and p.m. but I can't handle all that decongestant so I'm just taking it at night. I've never taken this many OTC things at once so it's a little strange. I'm drinking lots of water to flush my kidneys. 

A new Yogi is emerging- Mr. Land Shark! Jaws in Golden Fur! We used the bitter apple for the first time this morning and it didn't deter our little guy! :doh:

We also weighed him and he's a whopping 9.5 lbs. He only gained 3 oz since we brought him home, but I consider it an accomplishment since he's really not interested in food. Go figure- I now have a food hog (Toby) and a non-food motivated puppy (Yogi). 

I've also lost 10 lbs since bringing Yogi home, without really trying because we've been eating mostly take out! I guess the stress of getting a new puppy adjusted, the inability to eat with a puppy needing constant attention and the illness all contributed to a nice unexpected side benefit. Now I can enjoy the holiday treats a little more and not feel too guilty!


----------



## goldensrbest

How is toby doing with all of this?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Bitter Yuck (available at pet stores) generally works better, it's pretty nasty stuff. But you need to "condition him" to it. You can do that with bitter apple, too, but a lot of dogs like the taste of bitter apple.
Take a cotton ball or similar, put some bitter yuck on it, and gently wipe some on the roof of his mouth while making a BIG deal out of how horrid it is. "Oh you poor puppy!!" etc. etc. 
Every time he smells it, he will remember that incident....and will be a whole lot less likely to chew on something!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Bitter Yuck (available at pet stores) generally works better, it's pretty nasty stuff. But you need to "condition him" to it. You can do that with bitter apple, too, but a lot of dogs like the taste of bitter apple.
> Take a cotton ball or similar, put some bitter yuck on it, and gently wipe some on the roof of his mouth while making a BIG deal out of how horrid it is. "Oh you poor puppy!!" etc. etc.
> Every time he smells it, he will remember that incident....and will be a whole lot less likely to chew on something!


As soon as I'm cleared to get out in public I'll do that! Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope you're feeling better soon, that sounds like a lot of OTC meds myself, all that would knock me out for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensrbest said:


> How is toby doing with all of this?


Toby is coming around I'm happy to say. We are very careful to give Toby his space when Yogi gets too much. We make sure to feed them apart and we also stop Yogi from trying to nurse poor Toby! Toby is initiating play with Yogi and last night he spent some time sleeping next to the crate, trying to comfort his little brother. I am taking that as a positive sign.

We put a dog toy box in our family room and Toby is in heaven because he figured out how to open it immediately. Now whenever he feels the need for a toy he goes digging around for one!


----------



## goldensrbest

I remember when we got one of our pups, he tried nursing on one of the older ones,it was so cute.


----------



## vcm5

Aawh, I love Toby! He sounds like he is getting used to the little squirt, what a good boy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ah Anne, Toby sounds like he's turning into a great big bro. That's so so sweet.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi loves to grab Toby's leash and walk him around while we are putting our jackets on for a walk. Toby follows him, which astonishes me! I've tried to video it, but to no avail.


----------



## cgriffin

Never a camera around when you need one, lol. Too cute!

My Toby used to 'walk' Thunder that way, too. He tried with Dachsi, but Dachsi wants to pull too much.


----------



## dborgers

Yogi: Cuter than the aaaaaaverage bear  Sounds like you're all having a ball. Fantastic!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back from two different adventures today. My fever is gone (yay!) and I'm doing a lot better, and we needed restocking of a lot of stuff, so off to Costco we went, with Yogi in his chariot. While I shopped hubby sat at the entrance with Yogi and he met (via hand/dog contact) dozens of people, and saw about 100 total. Then after a short break we went to Pet Supplies Plus for some things and Yogi tagged along. We used the convertible and Yogi did fine when we put the top up- it's noisy! Then he met many more people. We are at 139 people he's met in 8 days! 

So here are some photos:

Yogi under our breakfast table (and yes, I need to vacuum!)
































On the way to the store, and he's asleep in his chariot with a puppet next to him:








At the store:

















And so ends Yogi's big adventures for today. We are going to concentrate on his potty training and getting to "enjoy" the crate!


----------



## Kally76

I am so happy for you and your family. Please keep up all the updates....I am thoroughly enjoying this thread.


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely update  Yogi is so adorable!! I'm glad that Toby is coming round to him too


----------



## dborgers

Simply adorable


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is just so adorable!! He is going to miss that chariot when he is too big for it!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> He is just so adorable!! He is going to miss that chariot when he is too big for it!!



I am hoping we can use it for a while longer!


----------



## vcm5

Yogi is so cute its unreal!!!! I LOVE that last photo with his head poking out of his holder!


----------



## LibertyME

OMG sooooo CUTE!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

Such cute pictures, he is such a cutie.


----------



## coppers-mom

Be still my heart - that boy is adorable!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I hope you bought him that toy he was sniffing.


----------



## tippykayak

What a cutie! And what a pedigree he comes from!


----------



## Ljilly28

Yogi is so adorable that he looks like a velveteen toy at FAO Schwartz! What a lovely pupper


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi thinks Toby's tail is just the best plaything.... I ended up spraying Toby's tail with the bitter spray and it worked! I laughed because I remember doing the same thing to Barkley's tail when Toby was a puppy too! The fun begins! 

Yogi discovered the dog door today. He's much too tiny to use it, but he thought it was fun to see on the other side.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've had a fun morning of discovery! 

Yogi is very intrigued about the dog doors! Yesterday I had the door half open and flipped the flap for him and brought him through. He apparently thought that was a lot of fun because I caught him staring at it several times yesterday evening. This morning Toby is getting tired of being "nursed" by JAWS and has taken respite outside. Yogi chases him all the way to the dog door and I think I can see him thinking to himself about how he can get through that flap! It won't be long!

Then, this morning Yogi discovered the perfect way to recycle a shampoo bottle:








The bathroom is a lot of fun for this one as he also discovered an endless supply of paper that is easily shredded:










We also had some fun on the astroturf:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thanks for my Yogi fix today! Love him!


----------



## dborgers

How cute. Someone in Dallas is a really proud mama


----------



## Max's Dad

Puppies are so cute--especially Yogi.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've had a good day so far. It is Day 1 of Operation Bootcamp, to teach Yogi some of our house rules. This includes learning not to scream and bark when I put him in his x-pen to get him safely away while I accomplish other things around the house.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww he is so sweet. That is cute about the dog door!! We have a small cat door that Peaches could fit through but she hasn't been interested yet.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> We've had a good day so far. It is Day 1 of Operation Bootcamp, to teach Yogi some of our house rules. This includes learning not to scream and bark when I put him in his x-pen to get him safely away while I accomplish other things around the house.


Ha. No doubt there are strings that go straight from his mouth to your heart. Heartstrings


----------



## love never dies

Yeah - fever is gone and Yogi is always adorable


----------



## nolefan

He certainly seems to be enjoying himself..... I can't wait to hear Toby's reaction the day Yogi figures out how to follow him through the dog door. No peace to be found


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> He certainly seems to be enjoying himself..... I can't wait to hear Toby's reaction the day Yogi figures out how to follow him through the dog door. No peace to be found


Oh, please let it be after he loses his affinity for leaves, twigs, sticks, stones and everything that makes me freak out when he retrieves it! :crossfing Potty breaks have been a real challenge with other distractions.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Ha. No doubt there are strings that go straight from his mouth to your heart. Heartstrings


Oh yeah- and it's really hard to be the benevolent enforcer of these new rules when such a beautiful sweet little smoochable face is looking back at me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Peace at last....asleep in the x-pen, finally asleep!


----------



## BriGuy

Yogi has such nice fuzzy coat! He looks like a little teddy bear in that picture. His sleeping position doesn't look comfortable, but at least he is sleeping!


----------



## Deber

He is just so very cute and love hearing of all the things you are exposing him too (keeping notes). Just wait, soon he will learn more of the doggie door and soon you will find him laying 1/2 in and 1/2 out of it. So very cute. 

I am so glad to hear you are over your cold. Lots going around here and glad it wasnt the flu. You need all your energy to getting Yogi past these early stages and sounds like you have nailed it. So fun reading your updates and seeing pictures. He is one beautiful pup.


----------



## dborgers

Yogi is the Christmas spirit wrapped in fur


----------



## Dallas Gold

Deber said:


> He is just so very cute and love hearing of all the things you are exposing him too (keeping notes). Just wait, soon he will learn more of the doggie door and soon you will find him laying 1/2 in and 1/2 out of it. So very cute.
> 
> I am so glad to hear you are over your cold. Lots going around here and glad it wasnt the flu. You need all your energy to getting Yogi past these early stages and sounds like you have nailed it. So fun reading your updates and seeing pictures. He is one beautiful pup.


 Yogi walked on water yesterday! Well, he actually walked on my big sturdy Endless Pool heavy vinyl cover that I use to retain heat and keep debris out of the pool. It's advertised to support the weight of an adult though I've not tried it. He enjoyed walking across it! 

I'm hoping to get my act together enough to find the time to take him to the bank with me today so he can meet the tellers. He's been invited back to the church down the street, but with Christmas coming my time is getting crunched. We'll try for Friday maybe. He's got some Christmas neighbor goody deliveries on tap as well this weekend. 

He's been invited to our family Christmas Eve get together at my usually dog unfriendly parent's house. Apparently my nephew's wife needs a major puppy fix (nephew is in med school so they really don't need a puppy right now), so we'll be packing up a portable crate, x-pen, and all sorts of gear to keep Yogi comfortable for the festivities and keep him from causing "mischief" in the house. The festivities include singing Christmas carols (usually off key ) so that will be a new experience for him. He's also been invited to a senior ladies' card party at my Mom's in January- I'm in shock at that invite!

We're making progress on introducing Yogi to the rules of our home, which include not interrupting Mom and Dad's sleep every other hour and playing with toys by oneself without needing Mom to be there watching. He's become more of a Mr. Bitey with Toby and I'm trying to provide Toby with a safe place and peace. Toby's new motto- _I am not a Dairy Cow, I am not a Dairy Cow_!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Sounds like he is in for some adventures.

I assume Toby is not invited to Christmas Eve??? Well he actually may like the landshark break.......

I wonder if your mom realizes how big he will be in January for that party.....hmmmm....

Poor Toby....are you just covering poor Toby in Bitter Apple?? Is Yogi mainly biting the stomach area or just all over??


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

A new generations of GRF pups is making their way. So adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Sounds like he is in for some adventures.
> 
> I assume Toby is not invited to Christmas Eve??? Well he actually may like the landshark break.......
> 
> I wonder if your mom realizes how big he will be in January for that party.....hmmmm....
> 
> Poor Toby....are you just covering poor Toby in Bitter Apple?? Is Yogi mainly biting the stomach area or just all over??


No, Toby is staying home for Christmas Eve. It's a Christmas miracle Yogi is invited so we'll just be happy taking him. I'm assuming my Mom thinks Yogi will always be a 9 lb little furball.

I'm actually trying to correct Yogi and direct him away from Toby, but the little Instigator is persistent!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I tried spraying Charlie with water this morning while he was attacking house plants, he thinks it is a new game and loves it.:doh:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I love seeing what adventures Yogi has had each day. Sure sounds like the little guy has a lot of entertaining to do. Poor Toby...my two are always playing bitey face so I don't know that it will ever completely stop.


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*



Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi walked on water yesterday! Well, he actually walked on my big sturdy Endless Pool heavy vinyl cover that I use to retain heat and keep debris out of the pool. It's advertised to support the weight of an adult though I've not tried it. He enjoyed walking across it!
> 
> I'm hoping to get my act together enough to find the time to take him to the bank with me today so he can meet the tellers. He's been invited back to the church down the street, but with Christmas coming my time is getting crunched. We'll try for Friday maybe. He's got some Christmas neighbor goody deliveries on tap as well this weekend.
> 
> He's been invited to our family Christmas Eve get together at my usually dog unfriendly parent's house. Apparently my nephew's wife needs a major puppy fix (nephew is in med school so they really don't need a puppy right now), so we'll be packing up a portable crate, x-pen, and all sorts of gear to keep Yogi comfortable for the festivities and keep him from causing "mischief" in the house. The festivities include singing Christmas carols (usually off key ) so that will be a new experience for him. He's also been invited to a senior ladies' card party at my Mom's in January- I'm in shock at that invite!
> 
> We're making progress on introducing Yogi to the rules of our home, which include not interrupting Mom and Dad's sleep every other hour and playing with toys by oneself without needing Mom to be there watching. He's become more of a Mr. Bitey with Toby and I'm trying to provide Toby with a safe place and peace. Toby's new motto- _I am not a Dairy Cow, I am not a Dairy Cow_!


I can SEE WHY YOGI would be invited to these two festivities-there is NOTHING a cute as a PUPPY and all will enjoy him! Time that Yogi meets the whole family! 
I remember my Munchkin, Samoyed, was about 11 when we got Snobear, as a pup. Munchkin used to bat Snobear with her paw when she'd had enough of his nipping!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This floors me but Yogi basically came to us knowing to sit on command and he's also giving us the high 5 after sitting! It's the cutest thing! He's almost 100% on sit and about 75% on his high 5!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> This floors me but Yogi basically came to us knowing to sit on command and he's also giving us the high 5 after sitting! It's the cutest thing! He's almost 100% on sit and about 75% on his high 5!


Too cute! I can see him changing with each new photo, he's just adorable. 

Christmas is going to be a lof of fun for y'all this year.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is Yogi doing this morning? I heard you are having cooler weather. It's starting to get nasty here today. We have rain turning to snow late tonight. Give Toby and Yogi and big hug from his "family" in Michigan!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is Mr. Bitey Bitey this week. His Aunt Betty will be here soon so I'm trying to get that overdue poop out of him so we don't have that embarrassment when she's here. He's not cooperating and it's COLD and WINDY out there!!! He discovered the washer and dryer just now and is fascinated by it! It's so fun to see these little pups discover new things! 

Toby has gone from being very assertive with Yogi to 100% avoidance and passivity. I think it's due to be confused for a pin cushion with those sharp puppy teeth. He's not even antagonizing Yogi when I have him in the x pen by barking at him, and when Yogi is napping Toby is quiet as a mouse!


----------



## Dallas Gold

duplicate post- sorry!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Aunt Betty Drops By for some Yogi loving!*

Aunt Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) came by this afternoon for some Yogi loving and to give Toby some loving! I'm happy to say that Yogi took care of his "business" just three minutes before his Aunt Betty arrived, thanks to efforts by Toby to exercise him. Toby's ignored Yogi for the past 2 days, basically traumatized by the bitey bitey of his ears and tail. About 15 minutes before Betty arrived Toby picked up a green octopus and invited Yogi for a friendly tug:








Then Toby, overpowered Yogi and decided to take his treasure up to the top of the stairs:








I went up in pursuit of the toy and when I looked back Yogi was on the 4th step! He took his first stair steps by himself and wasn't even fazed! We've intentionally kept him off the stairs to not overstress his joints and to keep him safe. Oops:doh: 
Betty arrived and the boys were beside themselves with excitement. Yogi wiggled so much in my arms I thought I might drop him and his tail was furiously wagging. 
Betty brought the boys gifts (thank you Betty!!) and they were a huge hit- a puppy jolly ball and a big green ball for Toby, which Yogi also enjoys:








The boys then entertained us with another game of tug before Yogi decided to go bitey bitey on Toby's ears (poor Toby), causing us to separate them:








Yogi found a suitable substitute for his chewing needs, impressing his guest:








Aunt Betty gave Yogi a soothing belly rub:








Then Yogi decided to take a break and relax:








Then flush puppy!









A tired puppy is so nice!! Thanks Betty for coming by! I hope you and the grands can come by again this weekend!

Belle's Mom and mylissyk- wanna come get some puppy breath?


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I tried spraying Charlie with water this morning while he was attacking house plants, he thinks it is a new game and loves it.:doh:


The water bottle has never worked with Vinnie either. It's more like a reward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

It was a blast. I'll need to bring a bigger bag next time so I can puppy-nap him. ; ) He's even more adorable in person!!!! I smelled like puppy breath for hours..... heaven!


----------



## KiwiD

Could look at pictures of Yogi all day, he is just sooo cute!


----------



## dborgers

Is it hot in here? 

Must be the puppy fever I get from looking at the pictures and hearing about puppy antics!! LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

What kind of adventures do you have planned today for Yogi?


----------



## Our3dogs

Our 1 year old Corgi girl has the same green rubber toy as Yogi. She received it when she was about 13 weeks old and it continues to be her favorite toy. It squishes, it bounces, it's easy to carry around. He's a cutie-pie for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> What kind of adventures do you have planned today for Yogi?


We had plans for Yogi today but had to cancel some of them due to my father being in an auto accident and my Mom going into a panic attack. Sigh. He's fine and it's a long story, but for a while my Mom claimed he was missing and I ended up calling the police to help us locate him. Sigh. Thankfully my Dad is fine. I'm emotionally exhausted thanks to my Mom's panic attack and worry until my Dad was located.

Yogi got a bath and blow dry (not happy about that), nails trimmed, had his first experience eating on a melting ice block outside (from emptying our icemaker box), got upset with the vacuum cleaner that wasn't even running and met some landscape workers in the neighborhood. He was exposed to a food processor going, a blender, an ice cream maker churning. He also got to see/hear our neighbor's car get towed onto a big tow truck since it broke down. Bulk trash trucks also came by and he got exposed to that noise. He helped hubby with some back yard construction, and also had a nap.

Hubby was in charge of Yogi's potty training today.  We had a setback. My potty training method was too "intense" for him, and the result was we had some preventable accidents in the home. :doh: It's a setback and I'll start over again now with my "intense" system, which, BTW, was working!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I wondered if something was going on because we hadn't heard from you. Sorry to hear about your dad AND mom. I'm glad he is o.k. as well as mom.

Good luck with the potty training. They sure can try your patience, can't they? I'm sure Yogi will get it soon. Sending good thoughts for all of you. Hugs!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad your dad is okay.
Yes, husbands, sigh............ lol


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think Yogi is a bashful pooper! We are back on my intense potty training program and we took him out just now to his potty pen (fully enclosed and protected). it's right next to my little pool house so we went in there, opened the window shade and popped the window open. I encouraged him to "go poopie" from behind the window in the dark and he did! As far as he was concerned he was getting directions from above!! Last week I noticed he'd wait to go until I turned my back so I think we have a new strategy until he's potty trained.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw he's shy. That's so sweet. (I hope both your Dad and Mom are ok)


----------



## nolefan

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It was a blast. I'll need to bring a bigger bag next time so I can puppy-nap him. ; ) He's even more adorable in person!!!! I smelled like puppy breath for hours..... heaven!


I'm so jealous that you were able to hang out with Anne and Toby and meet Yogi  What a fun afternoon! Great to see the photos, I just love seeing them....


----------



## dawgs6

Absolutely adorable - congratulations on the new addition. Hope things are going well.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I haven't been on in a few days and have totally missed by Yogi fix. Glad to hear he is well....but so sorry to hear about Toby's ears and tail...poor Toby. Also sorry about your dad and mom - seems you have it under control with them now which is good......now to get Yogi not to be BR shy and to stop chewing on Toby.

I definitely need to get a puppy fix....what a cutie!! Will check out my calendar.


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> We had plans for Yogi today but had to cancel some of them due to my father being in an auto accident and my Mom going into a panic attack. Sigh. He's fine and it's a long story, but for a while my Mom claimed he was missing and I ended up calling the police to help us locate him. Sigh. Thankfully my Dad is fine. I'm emotionally exhausted thanks to my Mom's panic attack and worry until my Dad was located.
> 
> Yogi got a bath and blow dry (not happy about that), nails trimmed, had his first experience eating on a melting ice block outside (from emptying our icemaker box), got upset with the vacuum cleaner that wasn't even running and met some landscape workers in the neighborhood. He was exposed to a food processor going, a blender, an ice cream maker churning. He also got to see/hear our neighbor's car get towed onto a big tow truck since it broke down. Bulk trash trucks also came by and he got exposed to that noise. He helped hubby with some back yard construction, and also had a nap.
> 
> Hubby was in charge of Yogi's potty training today.  We had a setback. My potty training method was too "intense" for him, and the result was we had some preventable accidents in the home. :doh: It's a setback and I'll start over again now with my "intense" system, which, BTW, was working!


Sorry to hear about the accident, but glad both parents are OK. I'm enjoying reading your posts.... It's sort of like experiencing the world through Yogi's fresh eyes...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone! My parents are fine thank goodness, but it's a very traumatic experience for an adult child to think your parent might be missing and in distress. I got a good night's sleep (thanks Yogi!!!) and feel much better today! 

Yogi got his first bath last night, with a towel rub and blow dryer:








He is definitely NOT a fan of baths.

We defrosted our ice machine yesterday and Yogi discovered a slushy block, stopping to refresh himself for a bit:









He is a clown:









We teased him and made him an octohead:









Today is a training day- first day on sliplead and learning sit/stay.


----------



## OutWest

He definitely looks unimpressed by the dryer...LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi just met Aunt Betty's DIL and 2 grandsons and had a grand time with lots of chasing and squeals! Thanks to Betty's family for stopping by!


----------



## Mayve

I am having such a good time following Yogi's and your adventures. Also taking notes, as Sage comes home Thursday and I plan to do Therapy with her. Thank you for keeping this going...Yogi is gorgeous btw...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> I am having such a good time following Yogi's and your adventures. Also taking notes, as Sage comes home Thursday and I plan to do Therapy with her. Thank you for keeping this going...Yogi is gorgeous btw...


I'm looking forward to seeing Sage grow up too through photos! Be sure to take lots of them on Thursday! Congratulations!!


----------



## LifeIsGood

CONGRATS!! What a cutie! Yogi is a cool name! Wishing you many, many, many picnic basket adventures together!


----------



## coppers-mom

Your baby is sooooooo cute!
Toby is adorable as always. Sending them hugs and kisses and wishes for a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yogi's such an adorable little guy, I know Christmas is going to be lots of fun at your house.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping you have a good day with your "fur kids" and that Yogi continues to do well. His distant cousin, Honey, is being a little stinker this morning doing some counter surfing. I found a few torn up paper towels through out the house while I was making a pot of chili for my company coming later today. :doh: I think we can handle that mess....


----------



## cgriffin

Very cute pictures, lol.
Wishing you and your family, furry and non-furry, a very merry Christmas


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Hoping you have a good day with your "fur kids" and that Yogi continues to do well. His distant cousin, Honey, is being a little stinker this morning doing some counter surfing. I found a few torn up paper towels through out the house while I was making a pot of chili for my company coming later today. :doh: I think we can handle that mess....


Uh oh, Honey is a stinker? Uh, it must be in the "genes" as Yogi's inner mischief making is coming out, in the form of biting poor long-suffering Toby's ears and tail! We've instituted a zero tolerance policy for this and he is not a happy camper! 

Eight years ago, when Toby was a puppy, we snapped this photo of him tormenting poor Barkley in much the same way and made it into a Christmas card:










I promised Toby one day we'd get HIM a puppy to torment him..... I officially take back that promise now! Toby doesn't deserve this!! :no:


----------



## dborgers

Great pics!! Have you given him treats while you're bathing or drying him? Andy isn't a fan of baths either, but I wave those cookies in his face and get him in the tub, then hand him a couple as we go along. I don't know that it's helped his dislike of baths, but he sure enjoys the cookies as I'm lathering him up.

Merry Christmas


----------



## nolefan

The octopus head photos is hysterical, talk about puppy abuse  Love the old photo of Toby as the "naughty" puppy, that must bring back some memories...
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi received more sound exposure today- lots of kitchen appliances and hubby did some yard maintenance, including a hedge trimmer and an air blower to blow out the endless supply of leaves that are still falling here! Yogi wasn't impressed by the hedge trimmer, but does not like it when the air blower is on high- neither do I. The lower setting didn't bother him in the least. He also saw hubby with headphones on and I wore an apron while I prepared some dishes for our family get together. The apron was fascinating, as was all the kitchen prep. I think he channeled his inner Julia Child trying to "assist" me. At one point I thought I was in an episode of Kitchen Disasters and Yogi thought it was funny!

Tomorrow will be a busy day for Yogi with lots of family to meet. Christmas Day will be subdued and it looks like we may get a white Christmas here, which is rare and I'm not looking forward to potty breaks in the cold with wet icy stuff on the ground. :no: We shall see if he enjoys ice and snow or he is a Diva like his big brother! I'm hoping for Diva status!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Wow - I had not heard about the ice and snow prediction....great.

Belle thinks ice and snow are cool...so it may be interesting.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Wow - I had not heard about the ice and snow prediction....great.
> 
> Belle thinks ice and snow are cool...so it may be interesting.


Feel free to "slide" on over here Wednesday if you are free! I want to up his socialization outings this week and the idea of driving on ice is freaking me out! :uhoh:


----------



## *Laura*

I LOVE the photo of Toby and Barkley. That made me laugh. Barkley's expression is hilarious. (Can't believe you may have a white Christmas. We always want a white Christmas but we have no snow here. Go figure.)


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I love the naughty and nice photo. I even showed it to my DH and he laughed out loud. We have the naughty one only. Ok he's also the nice one.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca

I love seeing your updates on Yogi. He is sooooo cute!
I can't believe that my puppy was that little; it was only last January I brought her home.
Take tons of puppy pictures. . .they grow so fast.
Have a Merry (golden) Christmas.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey likes to bite Gunner's tail too, and he has a lot of tail. She is a stinker but such a sweetheart too... kind of makes up for the little devil in her. Yogi is so cute I'm sure that helps make up for the stinker in him.

We may have a white Christmas too! We are very excited for snow. I figure if its winter we may as well have snow. Can't wait to get my two out in the park with snow!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Honey likes to bite Gunner's tail too, and he has a lot of tail. She is a stinker but such a sweetheart too... kind of makes up for the little devil in her. Yogi is so cute I'm sure that helps make up for the stinker in him.
> 
> We may have a white Christmas too! We are very excited for snow. I figure if its winter we may as well have snow. Can't wait to get my two out in the park with snow!


Cathy, that's funny the Harborview dogs like their siblings tails! We are doing our best to protect Toby but it's pretty cute to see a long dog train with Toby running and Yogi attached to his tail!  

Wishing a very white Christmas! I am dreaming of a brown Christmas, just like the ones I used to know! Texans, snow and ice just don't mix well! At least the city has snow plows now, thanks to being embarrassed over Super Bowl week a couple of years ago! I hear the operators have been practicing on a computer simulator since then!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi went to Christmas Eve afternoon and dinner with my side of the family last night. He was a huge hit with the family, which includes three people who aren't dog friendly. My nephew's wife fell instantly in love with him, but Yogi only had "eyes" for my Dad- he was drawn to my Dad from the start. Those two formed a very special bond last night. My Dad was feeling blue after his auto accident and my guess is Yogi sensed it and ran over to my Dad whenever he had the opportunity to escape from my nephew's wife's lap! Yogi really brightened my Dad's mood and my Mom, who dislikes animals, asked us to come back this weekend with Yogi to visit my Dad.

We've had a wild Christmas Day with heavy thunderstorms and rain (for hours), which is normally welcome, but not when it's cold and I'm potty training a dog who doesn't like rain at all! It switched to snow and Yogi was willing to take care of business in snow.


----------



## love never dies

Have a wonderful Happy Holiday Season - Toby, Yogi and their people 
love never dies


----------



## Deber

Glad to hear he likes the snow. Can't believe we have a White Christmas Day. My two can't get enough of it, but my towel at the doorway isn't keeping the dirt from their muddy paws off the floor so spent the day mopping. 

Hope the roads stay clear so we can all make it in for work. Bad enough I have crutches, but now might have to contend with icy roads. Uck! Hopefully it will all melt today but such a blessing to have this very rare white Christmas for all. 

Yogi is darling and growing already. Hang on Toby, he WILL pass this mouthy stage - eventually!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Deber said:


> Glad to hear he likes the snow. Can't believe we have a White Christmas Day. My two can't get enough of it, but my towel at the doorway isn't keeping the dirt from their muddy paws off the floor so spent the day mopping.
> 
> Hope the roads stay clear so we can all make it in for work. Bad enough I have crutches, but now might have to contend with icy roads. Uck! Hopefully it will all melt today but such a blessing to have this very rare white Christmas for all.
> 
> Yogi is darling and growing already. Hang on Toby, he WILL pass this mouthy stage - eventually!


Deb, I thought about you with all this snow and black ice. It's not too bad at my house and I was able to get Yogi outside to do business this morning without any ice on the side walk, but we didn't get as much white stuff as you most likely. Take care of yourself! 

Yogi went 8.75 hours in his crate last night without asking to be let out!! 

I'll let Toby know, but he might not believe it!!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry - just seeing this - was off shopping today....and back to work tomorrow....ugh.

Belle loves the snow - how is Yogi adjusting?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So sorry - just seeing this - was off shopping today....and back to work tomorrow....ugh.
> 
> Belle loves the snow - how is Yogi adjusting?


Yogi loves the snow- he's out eating snow instead of doing his business! I'm not loving it so much- it's COLD out there and I've got to make sure he goes potty so I need to be there watching! 

One good thing about the extended deep freeze- maybe it will kill those nasty west nile virus carrying mosquitoes!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for your dad but glad to read that he is ok now. We had Christmas dinner at friends last night, Charlie did not stop going around all night. They were doggysitting an older dog and Charlie couldn't stop pulling her tail. Poor Amber had to hide in her crate. You said that little Yogi was happy to potty on the snow, maybe it is a magic that works for us. Even at my friends place last night I took Charlie at the back yard just once as soon as we got there, after that he asked to go just sitting at the back door and barking.
We wish you Marry (belated) Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## dborgers

> Yogi loves the snow- he's out eating snow instead of doing his business!


Ha ha!!  We Southerners don't get much chance to see our boys and girls play with snow. How fun.


----------



## elly

I am so so delighted for you, Yogi is a treasure for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are a few photos of Yogi's Christmas "haul"... he is sharing with Toby... We bought a few more at the same time, on sale, but will introduce them later on!

A Huggle Hound raccoon:









A Huggle Hound Moose:









A Wubba Furry Bear:









Yogi with some of his favorite toys:









We have a personal "training" session scheduled for this Sunday afternoon and his trainer asked I pick out his favorite toy as a reward. It's going to be a hard choice because he LOVES all of them!


----------



## SMBC

Dallas Gold said:


> Here are a few photos of Yogi's Christmas "haul"... he is sharing with Toby... We bought a few more at the same time, on sale, but will introduce them later on!
> 
> A Huggle Hound raccoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Huggle Hound Moose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wubba Furry Bear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi with some of his favorite toys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a personal "training" session scheduled for this Sunday afternoon and his trainer asked I pick out his favorite toy as a reward. It's going to be a hard choice because he LOVES all of them!


He's such a cute boy and he is getting SO BIG already!!!


----------



## dborgers

Yogi,

You're a super cute. Cuter than the aaaaaaaaverage bear! It's gonna be fun watching you grow up from Boo Boo into big Yogi


----------



## puddinhd58

What a doll!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

He is SO cute!! Great pics!


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi loves the snow- he's out eating snow instead of doing his business! I'm not loving it so much- it's COLD out there and I've got to make sure he goes potty so I need to be there watching!
> 
> One good thing about the extended deep freeze- maybe it will kill those nasty west nile virus carrying mosquitoes!



Sage loves snow too...good thing as we have over 14 inches. We actually have a winter this year. I'm not real thrilled about it, but no accidents in the house, so it's worth it...

Yogi sounds like he is doing wonderful...I love that he took a shine to your dad.


----------



## *Laura*

Just back from a few days up north at my folks place and had to check in for my Yogi fix. He's so cute and good haul from Santa. Did you get any pictures of Yogi and Toby in the snow that we could see


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Laura* said:


> Just back from a few days up north at my folks place and had to check in for my Yogi fix. He's so cute and good haul from Santa. Did you get any pictures of Yogi and Toby in the snow that we could see


No snow photos as we just got a dusting and it was frigidly cold for this poor Southern gal... I was too cold to concentrate on photos!! I'll try again if it snows again this winter, but I'm actually dreaming of 75 degrees and sunny days about now!


----------



## hubbub

Catching up on Yogi and Toby news - boy have you been busy! I hope potty training gets back on track soon and that sleeping through the night continues  :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

He's doing really well on potty training, especially downstairs. We are extra careful when we have him upstairs since he isn't allowed to go downstairs on his own just yet. Since he tells us he needs to go by crying in his crate, or by going to the back door, it's impossible for him to do that upstairs! I think we'd have this thing aced if we had a one level home! 

Last night he went to the door too often, and being extra cautious I took him to his potty area several times when all he wanted to do was explore and eat melting snow and grab twigs/leaves/mulch, rocks and the like (yikes!). He is in the bitey stage and yesterday was not a good day for my body. He had a little "attitude" yesterday as well. It ended with him refusing to potty before bedtime.... I put him in his crate knowing I'd get a wake up call about 6 hours later, since it had been 2 hours since he had gone. Like an alarm clock he cried 6 hours later. At least he's becoming reliable in his overnight schedule! 

Today is a better day and he's respecting my body a little more. He's just so cute but I will be very happy when his bite inhibition kicks in. He's starting to understand I hurt when I scream ouch!

Toby figured out that grabbing fuzzy bear Kong Wubba is an excellent way to diffuse the bitey bitey on him! Last night he'd grab it whenever Yogi pounced on him and engage him in several rounds of Kong Wubba tug. It was pretty cute to see because Yogi would get tired and Toby would let him rest, only to start up again when Yogi got his mojo back up! Toby now realizes he has a play mate. Yogi is getting stronger every day and is becoming a worthy opponent. I snapped a few photos and will download them later.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I hated Gunners biting stages! It will pass soon, thank DOG! Sounds like the potty training is coming along well.


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*

Your story about Yogi, reminded me of the puppy biting stages! I sure was glad when they stopped doing that.
Yogi IS SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is a photo of Toby tugging with Yogi, and deflecting any bitey bitey Yogi had in mind at the moment. I think Toby enjoys his new playmate!










Here is Yogi in a pose I love:


----------



## nolefan

I am just flat out in love with Yogi.... the tug o war photo is so adorable, but that sleeping pose just melts my heart


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had a few "therapy" visits today. 

First, we took Yogi over to my parents for another visit, at their request. Yogi and my Dad continued their love affair and then he went to work and thoroughly charmed my Mom, who isn't enamored with dogs at all. He was very kind with her, putting his bitey bitey phase on the back burner, as if he knew their skin is too fragile for that. My Mom wanted to put him on leash and walk him around her house and he followed her lead beautifully! Here he is sitting and looking up at her:










My Mom is disappointed that he's growing! As we left she asked if we could keep on coming back with him at least once a week. I think she likes him, even if he's getting bigger! 

We then visited some friends with a 15 year old son who is deathly afraid of dogs. Yogi was so tired and mellow that the teen felt comfortable petting him. 

He also met a neighbor and his formerly aggressive small dog- all went well. Yogi is calm and unassuming around other dogs. He's only assertive with Toby! 

We are in the 160s of people he's met since his gotcha day on Dec. 7. I'm confident he's well socialized with people. 

We have big plans to meet Penny & Maggie's Mom 3 grand-daughters later this next week, and I hope to get him out and about for more impromptu visits. In addition we will be meeting some big dogs in the next two weeks.


----------



## Thalie

Yogi is a gem. I love the play picture with Toby and what a good puppy sitting nicely at your mom's feet. You are doing a fantastic job having him meeting tons of people.


----------



## *Laura*

Here is Yogi in a pose I love:









It doesn't get much more adorable than this. I love this photo of Yogi


----------



## KiwiD

Yogi playing tug with his big brother Toby is adorable and so is sleeping Yogi. I love their paw pads when they're a baby they're so soft and smooth.


----------



## Max's Dad

Yogi is so adorable. Love the photo of him sitting and looking up.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dallas Gold said:


> Here is a photo of Toby tugging with Yogi, and deflecting any bitey bitey Yogi had in mind at the moment. I think Toby enjoys his new playmate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Yogi in a pose I love:


Love these photos, brothers playing and little Yogi sleeping, cute little paws! Hugs to boyz from far north!


----------



## dborgers

OMG is he cute!! I can feel the mink-soft fur through cyberspace


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had his first training with his future obedience teacher this afternoon and he was so good! He nailed his sits, did some spins and had a great time with the name game. She pronounced him to be a very good boy (of course!!) and before she left she witnessed Toby and Yogi playing bitey bitey then tugging and said everything looked entirely appropriate and she also agreed both dogs were enjoying it. Whew! 

I have some photos of Yogi, and I've just got to warn you I'm blinded by unconditional love for this boy and think he is the cutest little puppy ever! I know a lot of you will think your pups are just as cute or cuter, and I totally understand it, but... who can resist this little munchkin who gives me kisses when he's really happy?!!























































I love my little Yogi Bear!


----------



## mylissyk

He is absolutely adorable! And such a smart little cookie too!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Be still my heart! He is adorable and it's really hard to pick the "cutest" picture because he's simply too cute in each one


----------



## *Laura*

Oh those pictures. He's melted my heart. I wish I could get my hands on him


----------



## hubbub

Can he possibly get cuter?!? 

I'd not noticed how much darker his ears and face were before - - oh, and his nose and lips are SO black. It's a good thing he's not in my house, I'd be kissing that muzzle all day long - - between bitey sessions I guess. 

I'm glad things went well with the trainer and that she felt Toby and Yogi were building a good relationship


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my, he's cute!


----------



## dborgers

My laptop turned to mink when I viewed the pics of Yogi LOL. Oh, he looks SO soft and cuddly.

How do you even want to sleep and miss time lovin' on him?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Can he possibly get cuter?!?
> 
> I'd not noticed how much darker his ears and face were before - - oh, and his nose and lips are SO black. It's a good thing he's not in my house, I'd be kissing that muzzle all day long - - between bitey sessions I guess.
> 
> I'm glad things went well with the trainer and that she felt Toby and Yogi were building a good relationship


He's going to be the color of his ears I think, which is slightly lighter than Toby.


----------



## Deber

Loved you posting all those face shots of Yogi and yes, I must agree he is about the cutest thing I have seen in a while (well at least since mine were that small)! I am so happy the trainer left with good feelings about the pup and even more that she felt Toby and Yogi were developing a good early relationship. Just think it is going to be one of your best years, with classes and the raising of a pup. Nothing more exasperating, but nothing can beat these months. 

He's just so darn cute!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yogi's totally irresistible, he's going to be a gorgeous golden boy.


----------



## goldensrbest

You got a real cute little man there.


----------



## cubbysan

Thanks for sharing these pictures, he is just adorable!

You are a home that every breeder hopes to find for their puppies.


----------



## Belle's Mom

OMG - he is so cute!!!! Glad to hear it went well with the trainer. When is the next session?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> OMG - he is so cute!!!! Glad to hear it went well with the trainer. When is the next session?


We need to coordinate a good time for you to come by! 

His next session is next Sunday. He's got another invite to his grandparents house next weekend as well.


----------



## KiwiD

Love the latest instalment of Yogi pictures. He could melt even the coldest of hearts with that face in the 4th picture. 

Is that his potty area where he's sitting? If so that looks like quite the neat set up!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Love the latest instalment of Yogi pictures. He could melt even the coldest of hearts with that face in the 4th picture.
> 
> Is that his potty area where he's sitting? If so that looks like quite the neat set up!


Yes, it us is his potty plateau, to minimize distractions and get to the business at hand! It also is a way for us to keep the two dog's elimination areas separate for a while. Hubby is going to reconstruct the plateau to half the size in about a month and eventually we will eliminate it all together when we can trust him to go outside to potty and not eat everything else in sight! 

Yogi is resting up today, and will be back out and about tomorrow in hopes of meeting more people!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy New Year Anne....all the best for a safe and healthy 2013 to you, your husband and your sweet fur-kids. I'm looking forward to all the Yogi updates to come in the next year. It's going to be so much fun watching your little guy grow.


----------



## dborgers

Like many have said, it's going to be fun watching Yogi grow up. He's "cuter than the aaaaaaaaaaverage bear"!


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is the cutest puppy in the world!:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

I am so glad he and darling Toby are doing well together and boy, I just wish I could kiss and snuggle that little cutie pie, both cutie pies actually.


----------



## Missykg

What a cute baby!! And he's really furry too.  I love that!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sure Anne is saying, "it's a good thing you are cute..." Hope the potty training and little shark bites are getting better. Hugs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I'm sure Anne is saying, "it's a good thing you are cute..." Hope the potty training and little shark bites are getting better. Hugs!


Oh Cathy, you hit my thoughts exactly! I will be so happy when I can finish a meal when it's hot and not cold from 2 to 3 trips outside for potty. I'm eating a lunch of cold soup in my coat because we go out every 10 minutes when he goes to the door! 

As far as the teething, Amazon is delivering some things today that I hope will help in that area!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've experienced an auspicious start to 2013. On Tuesday Toby started whimpering and crying whenever I fed him and he also started throwing his food up in the afternoon. I gave him his Interceptor and Comfortis earlier that morning and he is usually a little more lethargic on dosing days, but I immediately realized yesterday that Yogi's trainer had been feeding some treats that are a little rich for Toby and his IBD issues. His vomiting continued after meals on Wednesday and he didn't want anything to do with Yogi at all. Yogi seemed to get the message and was unusually quiet and calm. Good puppy! I got Toby into the vet for testing, fearing we were facing pancreatitis, but his snap test, enzymes and other blood work was normal. His vet diagnosed him with an upper GI issue and gave him a Cerenia injection and prescribed an anti-acid and canned ID for a few days. I gave him the anti-acid before bed with a little canned ID and he threw that up, so I worried most of last night, hoping he would improve, not wanting to hospitalize him for fluids and IV antibiotics. My prayers were answered as he felt much better this morning and even squeaked his Wubba for me before breakfast and took Yogi's stuffie out of his crate. We are keeping Toby on low activity for the next few days and that means I cannot rely on him to tire Yogi out! 

While Toby was at the vets Yogi and I spent some quality time together. We drove around while I ran errands, though his chariot is getting smaller by the day. He's too small for his seat belt harness system, but I suspect it will fit him in a couple of weeks. We went out and met Mr. UPS delivery guy, who brought Yogi lots of cool toys and some things to help with his teething. Once the packages were opened Yogi spent some time playing with the air wrap in one of the boxes, running on it, getting tickled and running back. He also enjoyed playing with a long roll of packing paper in another box. 

I postponed this weekend's training session. 

Since we are trying to be quiet today for Toby I've had the chance to upload some photos taken over the past several days:

This photo was taken before Toby started throwing up. I save cardboard rolls for a friend's Golden gals to chew on and digest. Toby spotted this long thin one in the utility room and started working on it, and impressionable Yogi decided to join in. I ended up pulling it up because while Toby just shreds, Yogi ingests and I didn't want to deal with that issue!









Mr. UPS brought some chew toys for Yogi to help with his teething. This dino chew is too small so it will be retired soon, but Yogi enjoyed it:









Yogi started his morning with a bath in the kitchen sink, most likely his last since he is growing so fast. He's 11.5 weeks and weighs 13 lbs but looks like he's getting bigger every day! He wasn't so thrilled about his bath until I ran and grabbed some of his kibble to reward him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Toby feels better soon. Glad Yogi is being a good boy today and letting his brother rest. Sending healing thoughts for Toby. Hugs from us...


----------



## Mayve

Hoping Toby feels better soon as well. Yogi is such a fuzzy bear...and absolutely adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Hope Toby feels better soon. Glad Yogi is being a good boy today and letting his brother rest. Sending healing thoughts for Toby. Hugs from us...


Toby was feeling better, or so I thought, then I fed him dinner and the frantic running around the house whimpering began. I called the vet clinic and asked if I could get him another nausea injection since I thought a pill would come back up. They told me to come right in. We are less than a mile away and as I was putting a mellow Yogi in his crate, Toby threw up right in front of it. For a second I thought it might be a stress induced nausea, brought on by the new puppy, but I don't think it is. He got another injection but is still not doing so well, so we are going to probably go to bed very early in hopes he can sleep it off. I'm worried about him. He cannot afford to miss too many meals as he's very thin to begin with. I can hardly bear it when you look in his eyes and his sparkle isn't there. I'm in tears as I write this. 

Yogi sensed something was off with Toby as all bitey bitey stopped and he was very mellow about everything. It never ceases to amaze me how dogs pick up on these things. 

Earlier in the afternoon his Aunt Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) brought her son and two grand daughters, visiting from North Carolina, by to meet Yogi! I really enjoyed meeting them and the girls were fantastic with Yogi- it was LOVE LOVE LOVE at first sight. They helped me with obedience commands and some dog tricks, including spinning. Thank you Betty for stopping by!


----------



## Mayve

Oh man Toby...feel better soon bud. Yogi's a love to be so good for Toby. Please keep me updated, I'll keep Toby in my thoughts!!!!


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Toby starts to feel better soon. Poor sweetie. What a worry for you


----------



## hubbub

Poor Toby  I hope his tummy settles down soon. Hannah was given Ondansetron in addition to Cerenia this time and it made a big difference for her. Gentle pats and scratches to Toby and a "good boy" rub for Yogi.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, poor Toby. It's so worrying when they aren't themselves. 

We'll pray he gets to feeling better really soon


----------



## HolDaisy

Feel better soon Toby. Yogi is growing up lots, he sounds like such a good boy picking up that Toby isn't feeling himself though.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is hospitalized today with a diagnosis of colitis, after doing x-rays and further diagnostics. He is receiving sub Q fluids for dehydration,and they are going to feed him to see if he can keep it down. If so he'll come home with Flagyl otherwise it's a shot of it,with another Cerenia shot. He threw up last night and refused most of his food this morning, which never happens. 

Yogi and I went on a field trip to my parents again where he charmed them, despite being a little too mouthy and bitey today. I worry when he's like that around the elderly. My parents understand it's a phase but we ended up keeping him on leash and putting chew toys in his mouth constantly. My Mom marvels at how sweet and handsome he is. He is!! 

Yogi is napping now! Yay!


----------



## Mayve

Poor Toby, I hope he feels better soon. 

Glad to hear Yogi is doing so well though!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is home from the hospital, with instructions for no feeding, just water. He refused food at the clinic,which NEVER happens with Toby. They did radiographs and ruled out a foreign body ( I didn't think he ingested anything he shouldn't), and they confirmed an inflammed and enlarged colon with a ton of gas.... colitis. So we are taking it easy tonight. Tomorrow I feed him meatball size portions of canned ID low fat and we have an appointment with the vet late in the morning for a follow up. They cleaned him up, bathed him and brushed him out at my request as this was something we were going to do here at home, but it's faster and less traumatic there. He is perky,but definitely not himself. The vet and I suspect the Comfortis dose plus the trainer treats created a perfect storm for this episode. 

He did engage Yogi in some bitey face play, but I separated them. Yogi has had a mouthy day today!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad to hear he is home, but so sorry about the hospital visit.

These sensitive tummy babies keep us on our toes.


----------



## Mayve

Thanks for the update. I hope tomorrow sees Toby feeling a bit more himself...

Must be something in the air, as Sage is more bitey today too...But she met the kids across the street today...I have never seen a dog wiggle so much. She was pretty good with them too for the most part. As soon as I saw the biteys were gonna start we ended the visit. She cried all the way back across the street. lol


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Toby is feeling better tomorrow - I'm glad he was able to come home with you today. Give both your babies a hug from me (an extra gentle one for Toby).


----------



## Dallas Gold

About an hour after we went to bed last night I awoke to a screaming pup, not Yogi, but Toby. He was so angry at me because he was hungry! This went on for another hour as his discharge instructions were no feeding overnight. After an hour of whines, cries, barking and groaning at me I relented and fed him 1/4 cup of canned food. That did the trick, until it was time for Yogi's moonlight potty trip at 3 a.m. I just fed Toby another 1/4 cup of canned food and he's happy. He'll get another 1/4 cup at 8, then he hopefully will get new instructions for more quantity. 

Yogi of course is jealous Toby's getting such yummy prescription food.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you guys and praying for Toby to feel better. Hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sounds like you've really got your hands full with your boys. Hope Toby is feeling better very soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is much better. We just got back from his follow up exam and we have new feeding instructions. He lost 2 lbs this week, 2 lbs he shouldn't lose as he's a skinny boy. Before we left he engaged Yogi in play and they both zoomed around our ottoman! As I write this they are playing tug with various toys.


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby is much better. We just got back from his follow up exam and we have new feeding instructions. He lost 2 lbs this week, 2 lbs he shouldn't lose as he's a skinny boy. Before we left he engaged Yogi in play and they both zoomed around our ottoman! As I write this they are playing tug with various toys.



:dblthumb2 :appl:

That's great news. Yay Toby! So glad to hear he is feeling better!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so glad Toby is feeling better! Now hopefully he can regain his weight ♥


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad Toby is doing so much better. Hugs!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Good to hear Toby is doing better. Hopefully he will gain that weight back soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I forgot to mention at our follow up visit the vet mentioned they are keeping a pot bellied pig in the back that eats a lot of fresh veggies. As the tech was leading Toby out to me when I picked him up he apparently stuck his face down in the veggie bin and tried to scarf some down-- this is after refusing food a few hours earlier! I think Toby is trying to suggest he eat more salads, less dog food! 

I finally separated the two pups-- their bitey bitey was wearing me out!


----------



## dborgers

Glad Toby is feeling more like himself.


----------



## OnGoldenPond

Simply gorgeous!!!! Lucky pup and family.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is 12 weeks old today! He's enjoying a very nice sunny warmish day outside with his Dad rebuilding his potty plateau!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Happy 12 weeks Yogi!
I'm not seeing any 12 week pictures.....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Happy 12 weeks Yogi!
> I'm not seeing any 12 week pictures.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I know!! We were going to take some photos this morning and then Toby and Yogi started bitey play and Yogi was all wet from Toby's mouthing, so we postponed it. Maybe tonight! He's resting now and I don't dare disturb the royal prince of the house!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Happy 12 weeks Yogi!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, I'm back on the worry wart list as Toby just picked at his dinner. He ate maybe 5 bites. Oh no....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry to hear Toby is still having issues. Has he had these problems before?


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> I forgot to mention at our follow up visit the vet mentioned they are keeping a pot bellied pig in the back that eats a lot of fresh veggies. As the tech was leading Toby out to me when I picked him up he apparently stuck his face down in the veggie bin and tried to scarf some down-- this is after refusing food a few hours earlier! I think Toby is trying to suggest he eat more salads, less dog food!
> 
> I finally separated the two pups-- their bitey bitey was wearing me out!


What a day!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 12 weeks little Yogi. Sorry to hear you're having some issues with Toby, hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Mayve

Happy Twelve weeks to Yogi!

Sorry to hear Toby is not feeling good again...


----------



## dborgers

Happy 12 weeks, Yogi. Like I always say, "you're cuter than the aaaaaaaaaaverage bear"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope Toby is feeling better this morning. Hugs to both your boys and you too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Hope Toby is feeling better this morning. Hugs to both your boys and you too!


Thank you Cathy. I am utterly confounded with Toby. He never refuses food and threw up what little he ate last night. This morning I offered him the canned ID- low fat version- as prescribed and he turned his nose...but squeaked his Wubba for a walk, so I took him! He was energetic, pooped normal poops twice (confirmed by examining them under a streetlight to make sure before sealing the baggies) and acted himself. I decided, on a hunch, that perhaps the canned food was bad so I opened up a can of the ID with the higher fat in it, the stuff they prescribed him for colitis before this new version came out- and he gobbled up the 2 spoonfuls I offered him. We are starting from scratch- two meatballs every 2 hours of the stuff- I hope and pray he keeps it down. I have an appointment for him tomorrow with his regular vet to discuss things. It was supposed to be his semi annual senior wellness check...The only other possible issue I can think of is a stress reaction to Yogi. I hope we can figure out what is going on!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> We are back after meeting 15 new people, seeing a big Coca Cola truck leave the grocery store and hearing some loud cars. We met people of different ethnicities and some mentally challenged adults. He was fantastic with everyone. I put his chariot on top of a shopping cart and he experienced the noise and bumps and was fine. I am in love with him. :smooch:
> 
> We have 5 more people to meet until we get to the 100 number while in our care. The rest will be gravy!! Tomorrow is Home Depot again for the people and the noise.


I know I am late in catching up, but this is awesome! So glad Yogi is enjoying a variety of people!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner is a strange eater. It's usually a morning thing that I have to bribe him to eat. He eats very slow and I have to watch because Honey will suck her food down in seconds and go look for more in Gunners bowel.

I was thinking that maybe Toby is stressed with Yogi too. Is he usually a nervous boy? Could he be sensing your nervousness over both of them? I've heard that they can sense what we are feeling.

Sending more healing thoughts and prayers for all of you. Hugs!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Gunner is a strange eater. It's usually a morning thing that I have to bribe him to eat. He eats very slow and I have to watch because Honey will suck her food down in seconds and go look for more in Gunners bowel.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe Toby is stressed with Yogi too. Is he usually a nervous boy? Could he be sensing your nervousness over both of them? I've heard that they can sense what we are feeling.
> 
> Sending more healing thoughts and prayers for all of you. Hugs!!!


he does not deal with major change well, such as when our Barkley died, but we have made a lot of progress with normalcy post puppy, so I am not that stressed anymore. 
he experienced this the past 3 January's as well, so that is curious.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> We are back from two different adventures today. My fever is gone (yay!) and I'm doing a lot better, and we needed restocking of a lot of stuff, so off to Costco we went, with Yogi in his chariot. While I shopped hubby sat at the entrance with Yogi and he met (via hand/dog contact) dozens of people, and saw about 100 total. Then after a short break we went to Pet Supplies Plus for some things and Yogi tagged along. We used the convertible and Yogi did fine when we put the top up- it's noisy! Then he met many more people. We are at 139 people he's met in 8 days!
> 
> So here are some photos:
> 
> Yogi under our breakfast table (and yes, I need to vacuum!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to the store, and he's asleep in his chariot with a puppet next to him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ends Yogi's big adventures for today. We are going to concentrate on his potty training and getting to "enjoy" the crate!


What a cutie!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Guess who just went through the doggie door on his own today? Yep, the Yogi Bear! Now we must keep access closed until we can trust him not to bring in or eat every leaf, twig, rock or other thing outside!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Yogi!


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Guess who just went through the doggie door on his own today? Yep, the Yogi Bear! Now we must keep access closed until we can trust him not to bring in or eat every leaf, twig, rock or other thing outside!


I love doggie doors. I really do. But it does make it harder to keep track of how their poops are! :curtain:


----------



## Mayve

OutWest said:


> I love doggie doors. I really do. But it does make it harder to keep track of how their poops are! :curtain:



Isn't it something how we monitor their poo's....Alert to any kind of change...

In my line of work talking about Poo is an everyday occurance, now I go home and do it too. DH doesn't get it though. He takes her out on her leash and waddles around with her, when they come in I'm like...did she poo, pee? His answer...I don't know she squatted so she did something but I didn't look to see which one.:doh: Well you are right there just look down, I say. To this he answers, if you wanna know just go out there and look, or better yet you take her out...so now I don't ask! I take her out 98/100 times, I guess as long as he is taking her out and not letting her eat everything in sight I should count my blessings.


----------



## itried

I'm so jealous, I never got to have the fluffy bundle of golden with Kiki because I adopted her late from a family that couldn't take care of her


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm thinking the doggie door is going to be off limits for a few more months! Toby is not going to be happy, but with Yogi following him out, we just need to be careful!


----------



## Mayve

How is Toby tonight???? Hope he's feeling better!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Mayve said:


> How is Toby tonight???? Hope he's feeling better!!!


I was just about to ask the same question. I hope Toby's feeling better


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> How is Toby tonight???? Hope he's feeling better!!!


Thanks for asking- he appears fine; however, he refused his yummy canned food at dinner so hubby just gave him a small amount of his prescription digestive kibble and he gobbled it up without any incident. If he doesn't throw it up I will suspect he's playing us, being finicky today.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry I missed Yogi's 12 week b'day - Happy Day after your birthday little one!!

I cannot believe you think Toby is playing you......he would never do that...LOL.....it is just hilarious how they know how to work us.

Hope he continues to feel better....and not play you as much as since they cannot talk them playing us only makes us worry.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So sorry I missed Yogi's 12 week b'day - Happy Day after your birthday little one!!
> 
> I cannot believe you think Toby is playing you......he would never do that...LOL.....it is just hilarious how they know how to work us.
> 
> Hope he continues to feel better....and not play you as much as since they cannot talk them playing us only makes us worry.


I'm pretty sure this little mischievous one recovered and then was playing us- I fed him again before bed with the prescription kibble and he gobbled it and didn't throw it up. He's got his appointment with Dr. D this morning and I bet he's his normal vocal self when he arrives at the clinic this morning.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi had his first training with his future obedience teacher this afternoon and he was so good! He nailed his sits, did some spins and had a great time with the name game. She pronounced him to be a very good boy (of course!!) and before she left she witnessed Toby and Yogi playing bitey bitey then tugging and said everything looked entirely appropriate and she also agreed both dogs were enjoying it. Whew!
> 
> I have some photos of Yogi, and I've just got to warn you I'm blinded by unconditional love for this boy and think he is the cutest little puppy ever! I know a lot of you will think your pups are just as cute or cuter, and I totally understand it, but... who can resist this little munchkin who gives me kisses when he's really happy?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my little Yogi Bear!


I know that I am just catching up, but these are such cute pictures of Yogi being such a ham!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks for asking- he appears fine; however, he refused his yummy canned food at dinner so hubby just gave him a small amount of his prescription digestive kibble and he gobbled it up without any incident. If he doesn't throw it up I will suspect he's playing us, being finicky today.


I hope that Toby continues to improve. I've had to revise my answers several times.  I'm finally caught up now.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby was examined by his long term and regular vet today and we will be trying a few new things to help him absorb his food better and keep some weight on him. He's down to 52 lbs. and looks his best in the upper 50s. If these things don't work I'm not sure what we will do next for him. He's got his mojo energy back and is even playing more with Yogi, but his digestive system is a wreck right now. We'll be running some tests next week to check for improvement. Toby is one of her most sensitive patients in terms of foods and even anesthesia.

Yogi continues to mesmerize us with his charming personality and looks, and he continues to be the canine land shark most puppies are at this age! :smooch:


----------



## Jen & Brew

omg Yogi is adorable!!!! Like ADORABLE!!! If you ever get tired of him you can send him my way!!!


----------



## Karen519

*TOBY and YOGI*

I hope Toby will be feeling tip-top soon-Poor Guy!
I am sure Toby is losing lots of calories, chasing his adorable brother Yogi around!
I would say that Yogi is a NATURAL with the camera!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Toby is still having digestive problems, hope they clear up very soon- poor guy.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am pleased to see the new pics of Yogi but sad Toby is having troubles


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear Toby is still having digestive problems, hope they clear up very soon- poor guy.


Thank you and everyone for your well-wishes and concern for Toby. I really do appreciate it! Toby is doing better, keeping his food down, and enjoying his new meds. They must taste good because it's gobble gobble at meal times! He is basically IBD (no confirming biopsy) with other digestive enzyme deficiencies so we get these episodes periodically. It's hard to see him hurting so much and I am so grateful for his long-term vet, who knows his history so well, for approaching this the way she is. She's only in the clinic one day a week (small kids) and was out for a few months on a medical leave. She told me that she thought we could get him to hold food, but we probably won't see any long-term improvement in his total digestive health and weight for a while until these new meds kick in. So I'm being patient, giving him extra loving and attention and just keeping the long-term goal in mind. I'm hoping the tests we run next week show the beginnings of overall improvement. 

He's back to playing with Yogi and I'm seeing a lot of initiation on Toby's part! It's a dreary rainy day today, with no breaks for a walk, but we made some temporary modifications to our upstairs so he can get some activity. He has a ball run now on our upstairs bridge. I'm hoping he can teach Yogi that bringing the ball back is a GOOD thing! 

We also downsized Yogi's potty plateau last weekend and hubby got some of the old astroturf out and put it out in the one dry area underneath our eaves. Yogi took to the temporary potty area immediately and christened it very well. It makes it much easier for me to stay dry!! Our yard has standing water so this is a blessing that he figured it out so quickly! 

I have some photos to post as soon as I download from the camera! Both dogs may look like drowned rats since we took them before the astroturf was placed in the dry spot!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is 12 week old Yogi in his new and improved (downsized) potty plateau:










Here is a poorly framed photo of our canine land shark yesterday morning, with Toby- he's all teeth! That's hubby still in PJs making the bed! That rug collects dog fur and is back to dark blue today. I think everyone should have a dark rug so they know when it's time to vacuum!









More jaws, this time last night, when Toby initiated play. If you look closely you can see a little of Yogi's treat spot on his tongue:









Toby succeeded in tiring the little one out! Good Toby! The PVC pipe in the background is protecting our sockets and electrical wires from puppy teeth!









He doesn't yet have the concept down for retrieving balls. They are fun to chase, but bringing back? No thanks!









And finally, Yogi has a girlfriend, an older woman by a few months, named Gabby who lives with Sally's Mom. Gabby sent Yogi a couple of puppy nylabone teething bones with instructions to chew those, not his Mom or Dad's arms or hands. Yogi took to the chew pictured below like doggie crack! He's in heaven, loves his Gabby girl and loves his Aunt Sally's Mom for thinking of him. He even loves his Mom for opening the package today- he was in her arms as she went to the mailbox and knew it was addressed to him!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh I love all your new pictures. It's such fun seeing your two sweeties together. Yogi Bear is getting bigger by the day!! So glad that Toby is feeling better


----------



## dborgers

What great pics!! You guys must be smiling and giggling 24/7. They're both adorable


----------



## nolefan

Love the updates - looks like the wild household for sure  Thanks for continuing to post photos of Yogi, he's such a cutie...


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Here is 12 week old Yogi in his new and improved (downsized) potty plateau:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a poorly framed photo of our canine land shark yesterday morning, with Toby- he's all teeth! That's hubby still in PJs making the bed! That rug collects dog fur and is back to dark blue today. I think everyone should have a dark rug so they know when it's time to vacuum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More jaws, this time last night, when Toby initiated play. If you look closely you can see a little of Yogi's treat spot on his tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby succeeded in tiring the little one out! Good Toby! The PVC pipe in the background is protecting our sockets and electrical wires from puppy teeth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't yet have the concept down for retrieving balls. They are fun to chase, but bringing back? No thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Yogi has a girlfriend, an older woman by a few months, named Gabby who lives with Sally's Mom. Gabby sent Yogi a couple of puppy nylabone teething bones with instructions to chew those, not his Mom or Dad's arms or hands. Yogi took to the chew pictured below like doggie crack! He's in heaven, loves his Gabby girl and loves his Aunt Sally's Mom for thinking of him. He even loves his Mom for opening the package today- he was in her arms as she went to the mailbox and knew it was addressed to him!


I'm so glad that everything is working out for Toby. Yogi looks so sweet with his toys.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Great pics!!

Glad to hear Toby is feeling better and hopefully will be 100% tummy wise in no time with his new meds.


----------



## Mayve

Love the pics....Glad Toby is improving....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

New pics of your boys are great. Love the second one of your little Land Shark, it's priceless. 

Hope Toby continues to do well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Well, I'm going to state the obvious: your pup is too cute for words - and SO photogenic!!

I'm also so happy to hear Toby is doing better. It's so hard when they're not eating well. We've been through it is spades. You just keep trying different foods, different combos, until you find the magic one. On some of the worst days here, I discovered Tesia loved drinking broth. She wouldn't take it if I mixed in kibble, but she lapped it up. Good luck - I hope he only keeps getting better now.


----------



## hotel4dogs

What fantastic photos!! Made my day!


----------



## hockeybelle31

I love all your pictures! I also love his name..


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is such a good teacher! Today Yogi watched Toby descend the stairs and with my encouragement and close supervision, tackled them himself. He was very proud of himself after. Then later we were outside doing potty and he heard Toby greeting my husband in the garage. He decided to take a shortcut to check it out by going through the dog door, just like he's seen Toby do so often. 

Yogi likes balls, but the concept of fetching wasn't that interesting to him until Toby helped him out. We put lattice work along the bottom of our upstairs bridge railings since Yogi can still fit through the railings. This makes a perfect indoor ball fetching run. Every night we throw two balls simultaneously for the boys to retrieve. Yogi wasn't too sure at first, but with Toby's example he picked it up. Instead of dropping the ball at our sides after running back, Yogi typically does two or three laps! He's even thought about how he can fit two in his mouth- maybe one day he can! As soon as we finish the ball sessions, it's down to potty, then inside for a round of tug and multiple zoomie runs around our ottoman. When Yogi tires out, it's back outside for potty, then he gets to go to bed in his crate for the night. A tired puppy is a very good thing. 

These photos are not the best- interior lighting is challenging, but they show the boys enjoying their ball chasing:









































I suspect Yogi will not be as ball obsessed as Toby is, but that's OK. One is enough!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Great pictures of your boys, it is so nice to have a Big Brother to show you the ropes!!


----------



## dborgers

Yogi Bear-a: Future Hall of Fame ballman


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Yogi Bear-a: Future Hall of Fame ballman


well.... maybe that is in his future after all!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Yogi has a good teacher and a good mom! Win Win!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

DH and I love the one with his ears flying behind him.....so cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cute pictures, Yogi is really growing and changing so much.

Looks like the boys had lots of fun.

How is Toby doing?


----------



## coppers-mom

These photos are all so very adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Made me smile and feel happy this morning.

I'm glad darling Toby is doig better and hope his new meds kick in and he feels even better soon.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone! Toby continues to eat well, poop normally, and engage Yogi in play. He's also stealing puppy toys, which isn't a good thing since he's a power chewer. So it's fun and games here again with the Tobynator and the Yogiman! 

Even though Yogi went beyond the goal of meeting 100 people in 100 days with the socialization, I still try to get him out as often as possible. Last week got complicated with Toby's illness and other things so today we got the Sherpa out and went to Home Depot. I'm not sure he's going to fit in the Sherpa much longer, but he was kind enough to get in it for the drive. We put him in the cart and entered a Home Depot that just a few years ago refused to allow dogs because they had a dog bite incident/lawsuit. This is a different store than we usually go to so we were surprised when the greeter at the door was profuse in exclaiming how beautiful and adorable the Yogi Bear is and welcoming us all into the store. Once inside Yogi charmed everyone! He had a following of people of all ages, genders, ethnicities/accents, etc. He even met a man with a cane, which was on our list of exposures for him. He wiggled out of his sherpa and almost left the cart when he spotted two little girls, about the same age as the breeder's daughter, who spent so much time in the puppy pen with his litter. Their Dad took his photo to show their Mom as they are looking for a dog. An elderly lady came up and chatted with me for several minutes about dogs, recalling the story of her small dog that I gather passed away recently. As we parted she thanked Yogi for cheering her up as she has been very sad about things recently. I almost started crying myself because that's what our goal is for Yogi- to work with others and comfort them. It's surprising how many elderly men want to talk about their dogs too! 

All in all Yogi had a great time. Hubby snapped this photo after Yogi's meet and greet! 









As you can tell, he is still just so precious and just an all around great puppy! We are having fun with him and it's amazing how quickly he picks up on things.


----------



## Belle's Mom

That is adorable with him in the cart.

Is Toby does OK with it when you leave the house with Yogi and leave him behind?


----------



## KiwiD

A beautiful little Golden pup is a great conversation starter, I mean who could resist little Yogi? Glad he had a good visit to Home Depot.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> That is adorable with him in the cart.
> 
> Is Toby does OK with it when you leave the house with Yogi and leave him behind?


We give Toby a Kong full of his prescription kibble treats (which I cooked up myself) http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-nutrition-feeding-recipes/126674-making-dog-treats-dog-food.html. He is a happy camper! Bribe that boy with food- works every time! I also think it gives him time to rest and relax from the Yogi sneak attacks!


----------



## hubbub

Love seeing the puppy love - Toby is such a good brother!  

BTW, the first thing I noticed in the ball run pictures was how clear Toby's eyes are


----------



## *Laura*

It's great to see how well Toby and Yogi play together. That's wonderful. What a nice story about your trip to the store. I think Yogi Bear is going to capture many hearts along the way. He's such a doll.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Love seeing the puppy love - Toby is such a good brother!
> 
> BTW, the first thing I noticed in the ball run pictures was how clear Toby's eyes are


Thank you for noticing his clear eyes! We went through such a long recovery period after his double cataract surgery that I often just marvel at how clear his eyes are now. His vision still isn't the best, but we think he would have been blind by now if we had not taken action. I admit to be more than a little nervous when the boys start play fighting, worrying that Yogi's nails or mouth might inflict damage, but it's also fun to see them bonding and interacting with one another and if truth be told, Toby initiates most of the play!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night Yogi found a new comfortable resting spot in the crook of some pillows on our sofa- jumped right up, slip lead and all:








Front view:








He also jumped down to rest with Toby for a spell:


----------



## Bob Dylan

He sure is cute, I love the last picture!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I just love when you post pics! They make me happy


----------



## love never dies

Love this one very much


----------



## vcm5

Omg, that middle picture of him! That little face, I'm dying!! He is SO cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We just gave him a bath in our shower for the first time. Compared to Toby, Yogi is zen during the bath and he allows me to hair dry him if the hubby holds a treat in his hand to distract him. I would have taken photos of the bath but hubby wasn't dressed... enough said! We are hoping we can continue to bathe him in the shower during the winter months! He's pretty happy now- zooming all over the house!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Dallas Gold said:


> We just gave him a bath in our shower for the first time. Compared to Toby, Yogi is zen during the bath and he allows me to hair dry him if the hubby holds a treat in his hand to distract him. I would have taken photos of the bath but hubby wasn't dressed... enough said! We are hoping we can continue to bathe him in the shower during the winter months! He's pretty happy now- zooming all over the house!


We're not alone then! I have so many adorable pics of Bentley that I can't share because one or the other of us isn't dressed LOL


----------



## dborgers

love never dies said:


> Love this one very much


Ditto!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Ditto!!!


Thanks guys! Toby's taken another turn and refused breakfast. We took him with us to the vet this morning and she wanted us to see if perhaps he developed an aversion to his prescription food- apparently not because he initially refused the new food we tried, then took a few bites if we hand fed him, and promptly threw those up. Our instructions are to feed him every 2 hours from the new food to see if he can tolerate about 1/4 can. Since he's refusing that we tried his old kibble, but he will only eat it if we hand feed him. Since his labs are normal, we will be getting an ultrasound for him tomorrow and make sure there is not something brewing we need to address. Toby (and we) can use your good thoughts, prayers and wishes as this is not normal for him at all. Our chow hound is refusing food. This all happened on the 3rd anniversary of our Barkley's emergency splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis too.  I'm trying very hard not to imagine the worst, history repeating itself. 

Yogi continues to give us such joy and provide us with so many laughs. :smooch: He is even being more mellow around Toby today, so he senses his big brother is off as well.


----------



## dborgers

Anne, Sorry to read that. As you know, we've been there, done that, like many others here.

I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of it and Toby will be back to being a chow hound in no time


----------



## Bentleysmom

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks guys! Toby's taken another turn and refused breakfast. We took him with us to the vet this morning and she wanted us to see if perhaps he developed an aversion to his prescription food- apparently not because he initially refused the new food we tried, then took a few bites if we hand fed him, and promptly threw those up. Our instructions are to feed him every 2 hours from the new food to see if he can tolerate about 1/4 can. Since he's refusing that we tried his old kibble, but he will only eat it if we hand feed him. Since his labs are normal, we will be getting an ultrasound for him tomorrow and make sure there is not something brewing we need to address. Toby (and we) can use your good thoughts, prayers and wishes as this is not normal for him at all. Our chow hound is refusing food. This all happened on the 3rd anniversary of our Barkley's emergency splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis too.  I'm trying very hard not to imagine the worst, history repeating itself.
> 
> Yogi continues to give us such joy and provide us with so many laughs. :smooch: He is even being more mellow around Toby today, so he senses his big brother is off as well.



Toby is now on the prayer list. Poor guy, keep us posted.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Will keep Toby in my prayers. They sure do upset us when food is refused.

Hugs for Toby, Yogi and Mom & Dad!


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks guys! Toby's taken another turn and refused breakfast. We took him with us to the vet this morning and she wanted us to see if perhaps he developed an aversion to his prescription food- apparently not because he initially refused the new food we tried, then took a few bites if we hand fed him, and promptly threw those up. Our instructions are to feed him every 2 hours from the new food to see if he can tolerate about 1/4 can. Since he's refusing that we tried his old kibble, but he will only eat it if we hand feed him. Since his labs are normal, we will be getting an ultrasound for him tomorrow and make sure there is not something brewing we need to address. Toby (and we) can use your good thoughts, prayers and wishes as this is not normal for him at all. Our chow hound is refusing food. This all happened on the 3rd anniversary of our Barkley's emergency splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis too.  I'm trying very hard not to imagine the worst, history repeating itself.
> 
> Yogi continues to give us such joy and provide us with so many laughs. :smooch: He is even being more mellow around Toby today, so he senses his big brother is off as well.



You got good thought and prayers coming your way. Give Toby a "soft" hug for me.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Pawsitive thoughts coming your way that Toby feels better very quickly. It's all too easy to go to the worst case scenario, especially on an anniversary of worst case scenario. Fingers and paws crossed, too, that you get good news after the US. Hugs to the darling small brother...and the patient.


----------



## DisneyFan

Your puppy is absolutely adorable! We are really looking forward to having our own little bundle... Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## KiwiD

the latest installment of Yogi pictures are adorable. Your sofa is almost just the right color that he can blend in except for the cute button eyes and black nose  The two boys sleeping next to each other is so sweet

Hoping for a good report for Toby. I know how worrisome it is when they're not themself.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks guys! Toby's taken another turn and refused breakfast. We took him with us to the vet this morning and she wanted us to see if perhaps he developed an aversion to his prescription food- apparently not because he initially refused the new food we tried, then took a few bites if we hand fed him, and promptly threw those up. Our instructions are to feed him every 2 hours from the new food to see if he can tolerate about 1/4 can. Since he's refusing that we tried his old kibble, but he will only eat it if we hand feed him. Since his labs are normal, we will be getting an ultrasound for him tomorrow and make sure there is not something brewing we need to address. Toby (and we) can use your good thoughts, prayers and wishes as this is not normal for him at all. Our chow hound is refusing food. This all happened on the 3rd anniversary of our Barkley's emergency splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis too.  I'm trying very hard not to imagine the worst, history repeating itself.
> 
> Yogi continues to give us such joy and provide us with so many laughs. :smooch: He is even being more mellow around Toby today, so he senses his big brother is off as well.


I am so sorry that Toby is having eating issues again and hope against hope that he's just being picky. All fingers, toes and paws crossed for Toby - I'm glad you were able to have the ultrasound scheduled so quickly.


----------



## jealous1

Thoughts and prayers for Toby . . .


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry to read about Toby. He is always in my prayers. Fingers and paws crossed that he bounces back quickly. What time is the ultrasound tomorrow? I'll be sending good and strong thoughts your way. Hugs to all.....


----------



## hubbub

Candle lit for Toby 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. His US is at 11:30 but they asked me to be there by 10:30 in case they can get us in earlier. My Kindle is charged and ready. I'm staying with him for the procedure- I want to know anything they see. Toby had some issues in the past that required ultrasounds and he's a veteran in the V cushion- usually falls asleep! 

He ate from our hands (his old kibble, not the new canned stuff), but threw up later so we are not feeding him until after the US tomorrow. He also had his evening poop, which was unusual. It was solid (yay), with a crust to it on the outside of a darker color than normal and it had a paisley pattern to it as if it had been in the colon awhile and was contracted back and forth. We suspect he has a lingering colitis issue, despite the fact we've been treating him for this for over 2 weeks. 

Despite his issues, he insisted on joining Yogi for his evening ball chase, even though he tired out almost immediately. Yogi really enjoys it, but still doesn't have the fetch concept down. To Yogi, just grabbing a ball from the box I store them in and doing two or three laps down our bridge and back is so much fun- he doesn't need for us to throw it for him. He will chase them if we throw,then he gets confused as to which ball he should keep in his mouth! 

We tried his puppy seat belt harness on tonight for the first time because he is too impatient now in his Sherpa bag. The harness is just darling, but slightly big for him. I think he needs a week to grow into it! He wore it tonight for an hour to get used to it! 

He also got a reminder of his Pennsylvania homeland this morning when we had a surprise snow storm (actually thunder snow)! He was so happy and it totally distracted him from doing his business in his potty plateau. It was more fun to eat snowflakes and just bask in the stuff while Mom and Dad froze waiting for him! There was one loud and long thunderclap as we were outside that got his attention, but it didn't frighten him thank goodness!


----------



## dborgers

Best at Toby's US tomorrow. He and Andy weill have matching hairdos


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear about Toby and hope all goes well for you tomorrow. I'm glad that Yogi is being mellow and sensitive around his big brother, what a good boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Best at Toby's US tomorrow. He and Andy weill have matching hairdos


I actually think Toby prefers a bare belly. He's been getting January/Feb ultrasounds for a couple of years now to monitor some lymph nodes and at one time a node on his spleen, so we just tell him spring is coming and it's his new spring look! I just hope spring gets here soon 'cause I'm freezing my patootee outside potty training Yogi this winter. Last winter? No problem, but this year....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Max's Dad

Hope everything goes well for Toby tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Toby, hope these shadow clouds move away very soon so you can enjoy your two boys to the fullest. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Dallas Gold said:


> I actually think Toby prefers a bare belly. He's been getting January/Feb ultrasounds for a couple of years now to monitor some lymph nodes and at one time a node on his spleen, so we just tell him spring is coming and it's his new spring look! I just hope spring gets here soon 'cause I'm freezing my patootee outside potty training Yogi this winter. Last winter? No problem, but this year....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


It's also freezing here, so a nightmare potty training lol. It only got cold here on the day we picked Sammy up aswell...so it's a bit *brrrrr* in the middle of the night out there lol. Sending hugs to Toby and hope all goes well.


----------



## MyLady Heidi

He is certainly adorable, as all puppies and kitten are. What a big adventure for his first day.


----------



## nolefan

CHecking on you and Toby.... hoping you'll be in here soon with a good report....
Kristy


----------



## cubbysan

thinking and praying for Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back from the abdominal ultrasound and echocardiogram. In addition to his digestive issues, he has some heart issues, and something was detected today that warrants further evaluation on his heart or his hypertension medication, not sure at this point. The scans must be reviewed by both the radiologist and the cardiologist so we won't know anything for a while. In the meantime Toby must fast for the remainder of the day to give his tummy a break. That is breaking my heart. We'll see if he can hold things down tomorrow morning. 

While I was with Toby, hubby was with Yogi playing ball and bonding. Yogi had a great time!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending lots of prayers and good wishes for you and poor Toby.


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> We are back from the abdominal ultrasound and echocardiogram. In addition to his digestive issues, he has some heart issues, and something was detected today that warrants further evaluation on his heart or his hypertension medication, not sure at this point. The scans must be reviewed by both the radiologist and the cardiologist so we won't know anything for a while. In the meantime Toby must fast for the remainder of the day to give his tummy a break. That is breaking my heart. We'll see if he can hold things down tomorrow morning.
> 
> While I was with Toby, hubby was with Yogi playing ball and bonding. Yogi had a great time!


Sending good thoughts to the Toby. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Anne - I am so sorry I am just seeing this. Praying everything calms down for Toby's tummy. I totally understand tummy issues and how stressful and puzzling they can be. Praying you get some answers and everything is easily treatable.

Oh sweet Toby - your mommy loves you just as much as your cute younger brother - no need to scare her and us to know she loves you. Please feel better Toby. Praying for no more snow as that will be really cold on your bare tummy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of prayers Toby's way and hope everything is okay, must be such a worry for you


----------



## hubbub

Count us in for sending all sorts of positive energies to Toby too. I hope the rest of the day passes quickly and he doesn't give you too many pleading looks.


----------



## dborgers

If it helps at all, Katie and our late Daisy were both diagnosed with heart problems when they were both young. Daisy lived to be 18, and it doesn't slow down Katie at all.

All the best to you and Toby.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> We are back from the abdominal ultrasound and echocardiogram. In addition to his digestive issues, he has some heart issues, and something was detected today that warrants further evaluation on his heart or his hypertension medication, not sure at this point. The scans must be reviewed by both the radiologist and the cardiologist so we won't know anything for a while. In the meantime Toby must fast for the remainder of the day to give his tummy a break. That is breaking my heart. We'll see if he can hold things down tomorrow morning.
> 
> While I was with Toby, hubby was with Yogi playing ball and bonding. Yogi had a great time!


I hope you get good news back from the specialists.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Sending prayers, hugs and positive thoughts for Toby and kisses for Yogi ( just because he's so cute).


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Praying for Toby! Sending hugs to you ♥


----------



## love never dies

positive thoughts and more hugs for Toby.


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> I actually think Toby prefers a bare belly. He's been getting January/Feb ultrasounds for a couple of years now to monitor some lymph nodes and at one time a node on his spleen, so we just tell him spring is coming and it's his new spring look! I just hope spring gets here soon 'cause I'm freezing my patootee outside potty training Yogi this winter. Last winter? No problem, but this year....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


Tell me about it, and we are supposed to be sub zero this weekend. Ugh...to top it off I fell yesterday and hurt my right shoulder...Now fending off the land shark has become a real challenge....


----------



## Mayve

Hugs to you and Toby, prayers and good thoughts too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just checking in before we head off to bed. Hoping that Toby is all settled and having a good night. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for a good report tomorrow from both specialist. Sounds like Yogi had a fun time with his dad today. Hugs for all from their aunt and cousins from Michigan...:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sorry to hear about Toby, sending good thoughts and many prayers your way for you and your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Per veterinary instructions Toby was fasted yesterday and this morning we dosed him with dissolved sucralfate about 30 minutes before his breakfast. He was so hungry he lapped up the mixture before I could get it in the oral syringe. Then, per instructions, I put down moistened kibble (about half his normal amount) and a separate bowl of a canned DD venison food. He went for the kibble! He ate it so fast my head spun, then he went for the canned stuff. So far it's staying down. Yay! I'm going to feed him a small meal at noon, then his regular dinner, followed by his regular pre-bed snack of his kibble. I'll be watching him like a hawk to make sure all stays down.

Go figure- despite not eating for over 36 hours and puking out what he ate for 12 hours before that, he still had a nice solid poop. Wow! 

Toby initiated play with Yogi this morning, so I am optimistic!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great news, Anne! I hope he continues to keep his food down. What time do you think you will be hearing the reports from the vet? :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing still crossed! Hugs!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Great news, Anne! I hope he continues to keep his food down. What time do you think you will be hearing the reports from the vet? :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing still crossed! Hugs!!!


No clue on timing of hearing from the vet, it's her weekend and she must check in from home. It depends on when the radiologist/cardiologist get back with reports, they get uploaded into the computer system at the clinic and she can read/review and call the specialists with her questions. Sigh sigh sigh. 

As long as he's holding food, I can be patient and wait, but if he starts throwing up or worse, then I'm going to be calling the clinic pronto!


----------



## Mayve

Hoping Toby has turned the corner here and continues to do well. Still saying a prayer for him and his results today...


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Toby continues to eat and keep the food down. What a worry for you. Give him a gentle belly scratch from me.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Toby all the best and that you get only positive news.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is holding small meals...YAY!! We just got a call from the vet to come in because the cardiologist wants an EKG, so we are going back in a few. At this point we've been to the clinic so much this year they need to provide us with a dedicated room!

The U/S showed some kidney changes they deemed insignificant and everything else was "unremarkable". So the vet thinks this is an extreme gastroenteritis episode that is slow to heal............ugh...poor baby! 

Yogi is now consistent in signaling he needs to potty, both upstairs and down. What a RELIEF, even if it seems like it's every 5 minutes.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Way to go Yogi! Hope the EKG goes well and Toby continues to heal from his stomach issues. Hugs!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Toby. Well done Yogi with potty training


----------



## coppers-mom

Many hugs, kisses and prayers being sent to/for darling Toby.

I'm glad your cute little man is signaling for potty and doing so well. Dang he's adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had visitors today when his Aunt Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) and his "cousin" Penny came by for a visit. Yogi enjoyed meeting a dog who was not trying to get him to play constantly! He loves Betty and showered her with kisses! Here's Penny, who always smiles!









Here is Yogi as the visit ended:









During the visit Toby's sub vet called and told me the cardiologist wanted a blood test to measure something or another to help with diagnosing his low resting heart rate. I took him while Yogi took an extended nap and the test (expensive!!!!!) was called a BNP Assay. I have no idea what it does or why we got it, but will find out when the cardiologist's report hits my vet's computer. You don't want to know how much we've spent on Toby this year at his veterinarians..... if you have a young dog, take a lesson from our experience and get pet insurance for those major medical things!


----------



## Sally's Mom

BNP helps in determining whether or not there is cardiac disease...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I hope you get the results soon. I'm sorry about all the worry you have with poor Toby. I'm keeping him in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs...


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thinking about you and Toby this AM and am praying he continues to improve. Also praying for the test results.

On the Yogi side - you scared me - I saw that pic of him sleeping on your rug and the red in the rug looked like blood when I first looked at it.....it looked like a spot in the distance and also by his mouth.....no more pics on that rug please.....LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Thinking about you and Toby this AM and am praying he continues to improve. Also praying for the test results.
> 
> On the Yogi side - you scared me - I saw that pic of him sleeping on your rug and the red in the rug looked like blood when I first looked at it.....it looked like a spot in the distance and also by his mouth.....no more pics on that rug please.....LOL


Oops, sorry, didn't mean to scare you! That's the rug pattern! 

Toby is still holding his food, which is a very positive step towards recovery. I took him for a 2 mile walk early this morning (Yogi woke us up before the roosters!), and he is also initiating play with Yogi every night, making it his mission to make sure the Yogiman is tired for bed! I'll post some photos as soon as possible of the last play session. 

Yogi was "summoned" by special invitation back to my parent's house this morning for another visit with the grand-dog-parents! My Mom issued the invite. Yogi was such a good boy, really a good boy! I am just amazed at how he knows he must be gentle with them. He lets them lead him around the house on his leash and will do sits, stays and spins for them on command. He even demonstrated his ability to climb stairs and hop down when he climbed 4 of their steps. He really does bring them cheer, and my Mom isn't very dog friendly, but she kept on saying how cute he was and how adorable he is. He's invited back again next weekend. They are very happy he can hold himself now for much longer (so am I!) and that he is so calm inside their house. I am happy about that too because that means more invitations to visit. I'm going to bring them a container with his kibble to use as treats next time so they can "reward" him for his tricks and performances. Oh, best of all- he didn't go all bitey bitey on them! Good Yogi!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Who could resist to Yogi's cuteness and Toby's sweetness, I couldn't. Hope Toby's results come back great. Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*More Photos!*

I can tell when Toby is feeling better because he initiates play with Yogi before we go to bed. He thinks it's his mission and duty to tire out the little one as much as possible so that Yogi won't wake us up at 2 a.m.! Toby's figured out that he can entice Yogi to play by putting a toy in his mouth and making funny noises, then engaging in a little tug until Yogi starts zooming around our ottoman with wild abandon. At this point Toby stands in one spot and whenever Yogi runs by Toby will shake the toy at him and talk. At some point Yogi will get a burst of energy and make a flying leap for the sofa-- and he usually makes it! Then Yogi will grab the toy and put it in Yogi's face. As soon as Yogi latches on, Toby literally tugs him off the sofa and it's Game On again! It's really fun to watch. At some point Yogi tires and the bitey bitey starts and I get the dual bitey bitey face shots! 

I hope you enjoy photos of our zoo here! 

One night we had a nautical theme with a shark and a lobster as tug toys:



























FANGS!









Last night it was tug rope, that Toby got when he broke into the toy chest!


















This photo is interesting to me because Yogi is surrounded by Toby's things. The green toy is the only thing that survived Toby's puppyhood. The rubber chicken was originally Toby's but we took it away after we realized Toby is a "power chewer" and then some. Yogi isn't in that category at this point. The blue Kong is Toby's. Yogi is giving me the stink eye! 










This is a photo I snapped today at my parents, with Yogi playing with is very favorite toy, his "Roo". I never guessed this would be his go-to toy but he just Loves Loves Loves his Roo!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great photos, love them.
Charlie used to wake me up every morning at 5 am, too early, no matter what he did that evening and what time went to bed. Last 3 mornings it is changing but for worse, now it is 4 am:doh:, ready to play.


----------



## nolefan

Anne, those photos are giving me a big smile... they are so cute together and Yogi is just a big fluffy love  I'm so glad all your hard work with his training are paying off. What a blessing that he does so well visiting your parents. What a good boy he is


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad Toby is feeling better. Any idea how long the test results take?

Love the pics....and the bitey faces....DH says you can see mischief in Yogi's eyes in the pic where he is surrounded by his toys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Glad Toby is feeling better. Any idea how long the test results take?
> 
> Love the pics....and the bitey faces....DH says you can see mischief in Yogi's eyes in the pic where he is surrounded by his toys.


I'm hoping to hear Monday. I'm not sure which vet will be calling us as Toby's seen 4 vets so far this year with these issues! I'm sure they are missing us today at the clinic as we haven't been there. 

Yes, Yogi does have a lot of mischief in him! The good thing is he also has an off switch and it's very apparent to me. I am thrilled! Toby doesn't have one so it was important to us in researching breeders and possible litters that we selected a possible litter where the dog could be calm when I need it to be calm. I just didn't realize I'd see it so soon with Yogi at his young age. I am counting my blessings as he is turning out to be a really sweet, sometimes mischievous, but solid even tempered dog.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love the pic where he's giving you the stink eye! Bentley gives me that look too, those are the times I'm glad they can't talk


----------



## *Laura*

Great pictures. Nice to hear that Toby is still eating okay and isn't that wonderful how well Yogi does at his young age.


----------



## PrincessDi

Anne, I am definitely completely in a fog, because I missed the happy news of Yogi!! I love, love his name!! Can't wait to watch him grow with his new family. So very sorry we missed this. We were so consumed with packing and leaving SC for our home in WA. Please forgive me! So estatic for you and your crew!


----------



## dborgers

Yogi, I just ate a PBJ because you made me think of Jellystone Park LOL

Toby, glad to hear you're feeling better, buddy. We're all cheering you on


----------



## Dallas Gold

PrincessDi said:


> Anne, I am definitely completely in a fog, because I missed the happy news of Yogi!! I love, love his name!! Can't wait to watch him grow with his new family. So very sorry we missed this. We were so consumed with packing and leaving SC for our home in WA. Please forgive me! So estatic for you and your crew!


I figure you've been busy! Congrats on your two new pups too!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anne, we need to see a video of them playing when you get some time.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Anne, we need to see a video of them playing when you get some time.....


Cathy, I'm posting them on FB- Toby wears a collar with our phone number so I only want my friends to see it... maybe I can shoot some without his collar on!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*14 Weeks Old!*

Yogi is 14 weeks old and he weighs 17 lbs. I'm keeping him in my lap as much as possible while I can! 

Here are the boys last night. Both were really tired and though it looks like they are serenading one another, it's just tired bitey face!









Here is Yogi in his potty pen, enjoying a 70 degree January day. He enjoys watching for airplanes on approach to Love Field and the occasional helicopter that flies around:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet boys! I am afraid I will not be able to carry "little" Charlie very soon.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Here is Yogi in his potty pen, enjoying a 70 degree January day. He enjoys* watching for airplanes on approach to Love Field and the occasional helicopter *that flies around:


After his early flight experience, no doubt he's wondering if other pups are flying to such lovely homes


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> After his early flight experience, no doubt he's wondering if other pups are flying to such lovely homes


aaah, that's a sweet thought! Maybe he also is wishing that one day he can fly back home and see his Grandma Jenn and her little girl! He loves them! 

We have a heliport about 5 miles from the house and we sometimes get traffic overhead. My husband got to fly with the Dallas Police Department helicopter squad a few months ago, based at a heliport on the opposite end of town. The officers he flew/rode with told him they rarely fly over in our part of town because we aren't a hotbed of activity (thank goodness!). That said, back when we were going out at 2 a.m. for potty breaks with Yogi, we had a lot of police activity overhead with the helicopter and search lights and squad cars shining lights between houses. One of my neighbors sent an email wondering what all the activity was about and I was too bashful to reply it was just us outside hoping Yogi would hurry up and finish his business.


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi is 14 weeks old and he weighs 17 lbs. I'm keeping him in my lap as much as possible while I can!
> 
> Here are the boys last night. Both were really tired and though it looks like they are serenading one another, it's just tired bitey face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Yogi in his potty pen, enjoying a 70 degree January day. He enjoys watching for airplanes on approach to Love Field and the occasional helicopter that flies around:


what a little doll! funny to read "keeping him in my lap as much as possible" and then seeing the teeth in the picture! LOL


----------



## dborgers

They're both adorable. Made me smile watching them have a good time playing bitey face


----------



## Dallas Gold

More photos I guess I didn't post before (sorry if I did!):

Very tired puppies after an extended bitey face session:









Last night's play session, with Toby initiating it:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's ball playing session. Yogi received a penalty and sat out a few rounds after unnecessary roughness in biting Toby's ears:

Yogi has a lopsided bunny run when returning balls! It's quite charming! 









Prelude to biting of ears, which is against the rules!









Toby enjoys a solo session of fetch:


----------



## rgardn03

Yogi is so precious!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Love the pics, keep them coming! The one where they're cheek to cheek should be in the Jan photo contest!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love the pics.....I showed DH and now I think he is thinking of a puppy as he sees how much fun Toby and Yogi are having with each other.


----------



## dborgers

Anne,

For future use LOL :


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Love the pics.....I showed DH and now I think he is thinking of a puppy as he sees how much fun Toby and Yogi are having with each other.


Yes yes yes! Play dates and ball chasing at the elementary school and behind the police substation once your puppy passes the parvo risk period! Yes, your hubby has a fantastic idea! :banana:


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Anne,
> 
> For future use LOL :


I'll show this to Yogi!


----------



## Jacey's boy

Thanks for sharing all the great pictures. This board really gives me puppy fever, and makes me want to get Jacey a little brother!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just love this picture and all of the pictures! Reminds me of how our Golda loved to play with Max and Di when they were puppies. They look so very happy! We believe that we had Golda an extra 5 years, because the puppies made him come alive.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos! Looks like your boys are having lots of fun together. Yogi is growing up so much


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is too interested in his big brother's comings and goings through the dog door.... Last night, he wandered over to it, and went through it. Since we have a double set to get to the back yard we went to the other door and enticed him through that, then he walked over to his potty area and went potty... could be seeing Toby going through the dog doors and watering our planter is giving him some ideas! Or, perhaps he was just exploring!


----------



## Mayve

Love all the pics. It sounds like Yogi is doing great! How's Toby??? Still doing well I hope!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> Love all the pics. It sounds like Yogi is doing great! How's Toby??? Still doing well I hope!


He is! He is just so cute! Toby is too and is doing pretty well, keeping his food down and back to his usual favorite activities of walking, searching for food uhoh and initiating play with Yogi. We are still awaiting the cardiologist's report- his vet is on vacation this week.


----------



## cgriffin

Great pictures of your furbabies, Anne.
I am glad that Toby is doing well and keeping my fingers crossed that all turns out well for him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

These little puppies sure pick things up quickly! Toby often goes through the dog doors to make the chase game more fun for Yogi, thinking he can escape for a minute and confuse the little one... well, no more! Yogi's been studying Toby's coming and goings through them and investigating them on his own. Today he went through the door right after his big brother. :uhoh: So my hubby grabbed the camera and shot him coming out the second dog door! Yes, our door giving access to the outside will be closed for the time being, because Yogi is still grabbing all sorts of leaves, twigs, chips, etc. Our fence is well secured, with lots of interior gates and interior locks, but I still worry, so he has a date with the micro-chipper in a few weeks, to give me a bit of added assurance! This little one made himself at home here! He loves our walk in shower so he gets baths and paw washings there, our sofa pillows and the dog doors!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's a smart little fella..


----------



## Dallas Gold

Even though this is Yogi's thread I'll give you guys some good news concerning Toby. His BNA assay was in normal ranges so we are not looking at additional cardiac disease. This is the BEST news! Toby will be 9 on Thursday and rest assured we will be celebrating!!


----------



## OutWest

Yay for Toby! Hope it's a grand celebration with (low fat) doggie treats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic news and update-Happy 9th Birthday going out to Mr. Toby!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so happy for you! Yay, Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had a busy afternoon meeting a neighbor who just had a hip replacement, making friends with the big recycling bin in our driveway after not liking it too much yesterday, going to Chase Bank to make a deposit and receiving a dog biscuit in return and going over to Goodyear Tire to meet the staff and the house kitty. He wants his fellow puppies to know that recycle bins are very good sources for treats, especially if you pretend you don't like them initially. He also wants them to know that Chase Bank employees are the best! Cats are only OK.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news for Toby and hope that he has a fantastic birthday to celebrate! Sounds like Yogi has been a busy boy indeed today  Sammy sends him and Toby puppy hugs


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad for the good Toby news!!


----------



## Mayve

Yay for Toby....that is great news. 

Yogi is such a special guy. Sage would love to play with our kitties, but our kitties have let her know that only a quiet puppy can be in their space.


----------



## hubbub

I swear, I thought I replied to this thread :doh:

Please tell Yogi that I have a 17 lb cat that LOVES dogs. If Yogi works on staying calm, my kitty will groom him and sleep next to him. However, he will draw the line at playing bitey face : Although, if Yogi tries to play, he would have to run and I could get some of his weight off


----------



## dborgers

Keep up the good work, Toby. We're all rooting for ya.

And Yogi, you look so darned snuggly I'm tempted to drive through the night so I can hug you, you little munchkin


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's decided that he is going to leave the extreme indoor ball chasing to Toby. These days he will chase a couple of balls then sit back and relax while gnawing at a couple of plastic balls we keep. He's not a power chewer (yet) like his sibling, otherwise these would be prohibited contraband.

Here he is enjoying Toby's ball chasing adventure last night:


















And this shot just cracks me up- is he praying? 









He changed colors for these shots:


















Toby went over and stole the ball from Yogi at this point, claiming he was the birthday boy!


----------



## 2golddogs

These are fantastic pictures.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great pictures, Yogi has grown up so much and is such a handsome boy! I especially love the photo where Toby stole the ball  he's a big puppy at heart too!


----------



## dborgers

Yogi is simply adorable  Toby, you're a handsome guy. Keep feeling better, buddy

"Oh, Lord, thank you for this ball I'm about to play with. "


----------



## hubbub

They're both such a dolls! It's probably good to only have one ball obsessed dog in the house


----------



## DanaRuns

I love the "Eye Ball" picture. :--heart:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh my goodness, so cute!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi's decided that he is going to leave the extreme indoor ball chasing to Toby. These days he will chase a couple of balls then sit back and relax while gnawing at a couple of plastic balls we keep. He's not a power chewer (yet) like his sibling, otherwise these would be prohibited contraband.
> 
> Here he is enjoying Toby's ball chasing adventure last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this shot just cracks me up- is he praying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He changed colors for these shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby went over and stole the ball from Yogi at this point, claiming he was the birthday boy!


So cute!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

dborgers said:


> Yogi is simply adorable  Toby, you're a handsome guy. Keep feeling better, buddy
> 
> "Oh, Lord, thank you for this ball I'm about to play with. "


My favorite too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love the pictures! You can just see Toby kinda smiling on the inside after he stole the ball--hahah, I'll show him!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi continues to amaze me with his picking up on things. He's been studying how Toby potties and this week he lifted his leg, ever so slightly.. at first I thought it was a random thing, but I just saw it again and it's a lift! I'm not so happy about this so soon.... I thought I had a few more months! 

Then, he got really needy in the house, barking and running to the door. Naturally I assumed he wanted to go potty, but that was not the case. He wanted to go play doggie door going in the doggie door that goes into our garage, with a protected walkway, and then has another doggie door into our utility room. He is VERY pleased with himself when he comes barreling into the house! 

Here are some photos taken last night. As you can see, the ear biting is escalating and Toby, well, Toby is an angel for not putting a stop to this sooner! 

The puppy land shark preparing to "attack"!









St. Toby enduring nippy Yogi's antics:



























Don't let that innocent little smile deceive you!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Great pics! I'm so jealous!! I have actually gotten down on all 4 in the yard and lifted a leg to try to teach Bentley. He just walks away and squats :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> Great pics! I'm so jealous!! I have actually gotten down on all 4 in the yard and lifted a leg to try to teach Bentley. He just walks away and squats :doh:


My Barkley only squatted and I loved it, especially walking. I'm not a fan of leg lifts, for people in exercise, or with dogs going potty.


----------



## Bentleysmom

The only reason I care how he does it is because sometimes he barely squats and ends up peeing on his front legs :doh:

Some days I think his mama may have dropped him on his head as a pup  jk


----------



## Megora

@Joyce - now I'm wondering if Bert will be 6 months old and still squatting....  

He's 3 weeks older than Yogi, starting to mark while we go on walks.... but have never seen him even twitch a leg. LOL.

I remember Jacks started that early - Anne, is Yogi just about falling over while he lifts his leg?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Megora said:


> @Joyce - now I'm wondering if Bert will be 6 months old and still squatting....
> 
> He's 3 weeks older than Yogi, starting to mark while we go on walks.... but have never seen him even twitch a leg. LOL.
> 
> I remember Jacks started that early - Anne, is Yogi just about falling over while he lifts his leg?


He's not falling over, but it's just a vertical lift up, without any spreading so to speak, as if he's trying to avoid putting a paw in mud! I just am not ready for the marking, it's too soon!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*15 Weeks and Still In Love with the Yogi Bear!*










Yogi is more comfortable hanging out with the tennis balls than fetching with Toby these days. When he does fetch, it's usually Toby's ears, not the balls:









Boys, no need to use the nylabone as a tug toy:









aaah, that's better, a nylabone for each pup:


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yogis Adorable. And leg lifting already I can't believe it. Chester will be 7 months on the 2nd and he still squats. I'd like to keep it that way =] 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan

Brady is six, and I think 90 percent of the time he still squats and when he does lift his leg, it is barely off the ground.


----------



## cubbysan

I love what you have done with the lattice! It looks better than the plywood I was using.:doh:


----------



## dborgers

Great shots from Dog Heaven there, Anne


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today was the official date given by Yogi's vet where he could start taking neighborhood walks. He's been on quarantine from walking outside where unknown dogs eliminated due to the parvo epidemic in my part of town (and elsewhere in the city, but particularly near my part of town). We took full advantage of the opportunity to introduce Yogi to the joys of neighborhood walks and leash walking. Today was all about exploration, and tomorrow we will start more formal leash training. Yogi LOVES the great outdoors, and particularly enjoyed seeing the trash truck and workers in action, a tree trimming company trimming trees, a construction crew doing some tile sawing outside and creating a lot of tile dust, and a maid outside by her car smoking a cigarette. He loves to point at dog poo people did not clean up (shame on them!) and he enjoyed finding his first abandoned tennis ball on the street. My husband and I often joke about the number of homeless tennis balls on our streets just waiting for Toby to find and bring home, but today it was Yogi's turn to discover it! He graciously allowed Toby to carry it for him. As we rounded the bend towards home he decided he likes acorns so I spent some time playing Trade with him- a treat for dropping the acorn. Fortunately he likes treats much better than toxic acorns. He was slightly apprehensive when we approached a fire hydrant (????), but he soon made friends with it, thanks to Toby and some well placed treats! I think Yogi is going to be a fantastic walking companion for me when he's bigger! 

When we got in I got me some ice for my water and Yogi let it be known he needed some ice as well to quinch his thirst. It was about 75 degrees outside at the time and humid. He's pointing at our icemaker now! Oh boy!


----------



## Mayve

Yay Yogi, I'm jealous of the weather...it's 51 here today but slushy, rainy and muddy. Thursday the high is supposed to be 9, with -25 windchills...no wonder people are all sick up here...sigh
I do not like spring, people look at me like I'm nuts when I say this, but it's because the dogs track mud in. I am teaching Sage to get her paws wiped, she is pretty good about it, but I can tell she only tolerates it.


----------



## *Laura*

Aww that's great that Yogi can get out and 'splore the world now. Love your pics. He's growing every day!! 

(Buddy squats all the time to pee too.... Danny correct me if I'm wrong but I think his big brother Andy failed to show the little guy how it's done right..  now he just hangs with a bunch of girls so he's doomed)


----------



## inge

He looks wonderful, Anne, and getting so big already!


----------



## dborgers

Congrats and great pics, Anne. "Toby, this is a fire hydrant. Yours to use" LOL



> Danny correct me if I'm wrong but I think his big brother Andy failed to show the little guy how it's done right..


Andy: "Lean forward, back legs on the ground." Buddy: "Sounds good. Less work" LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

Great pics! Wow, must have been so exciting for Yogi to get out and explore, he looks so happy and has grown up lots  Can't wait until Sammy is allowed out and about!


----------



## KiwiD

How fun for Yogi that he gets to go on walks in the neighbourhood now. I'm sure he's a popular pup when you're out and about! Cute pictures


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Looking good Yogi boy! Such a nice weather to enjoy your walks. Many hugs from your "close to polar bears", buried in snow cousin Charlie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Looking good Yogi boy! Such a nice weather to enjoy your walks. Many hugs from your "close to polar bears", buried in snow cousin Charlie.


I sure wish we lived closer for a play date! The cold front came through last night and today is blustery and windy. I'll upload some photos from the late morning walk.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi loves walking, even though leash training is challenging for me right now, due to all the distractions in the form of dead leaves, acorns, pecan hulls, twigs, sticks and other things. Here are some photos from today's walk:


----------



## Mayve

I absolutely love that first picture...lol Yogi is so cute, love that face!!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Cute! Cute! Cute! It's pretty windy out there, so I'm sure it's quite exciting for him! Love his black pigment! Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## inge

That first picture is adorable....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

:smooch::smooch::smooch:
Love your Yogi!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Yogi. You're a little star, buddy!! You sure know how to work that profile.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've got to brag on my little one! We met another puppy, Higgins, the labradoodle, this morning on our walk and Yogi was such a polite puppy! He sat, tail going a mile a minute, clearly excited to meet the puppy, but not jumping and pulling like Higgins was doing. Good boy Yogi! 

Our walks continue and he's getting better during each outing with the leash. Our walks are also lessons concentrating on Leave It, Drop It and Trade. I'm not yet at the consistent heeling stage with him, but he does a pretty good job staying by my side. Today we walked by a church school in the middle of a fire drill. That was very exciting for him since the kids were running out and making a lot of noise. We also walked up a street with a lot of traffic going around 30 mph (or more) and he is fascinated with cars and trucks, especially Lexus. We don't drive one so it's a mystery why Lexus is so interesting! He's also fascinated by air traffic overhead so there was a lot of distraction today in those areas! He met more neighbors and did a very good job at greeting them properly. He also got to meet some lawn maintenance workers and listen to their weed wackers and lawn mowers up close and personal. 

He also had his first big boy mark... he pointed out some poo and before I knew it he was marking it! :doh: We are hoping that he will confine his business to our back yard but I have a feeling that is an impossible dream! 

Hubby and I decided to replace our bedroom rug that was dark and had tassles with a lighter colored, non tassle rug. It was time because Toby did a number to the rug, ripping it one area, and Yogi already tried to remove some tassles from the rug. I figured replacing the rug (it's not expensive thank goodness) beats obstruction surgery any day. Yogi was concerned when the DH brought the new rug in the house because it was rolled up and very long. He barked at it so I got some kibble and he ended up making friends with the rolled up rug! 

He is such a Good Boy! Can you tell I love this little guy?


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh my, Yogi is SO cute! Such a sweet little face  Sounds like he's having a great time on his walks and is being a good boy. Sammy is also getting a little bit distracted outside now during potty breaks, he's realised that there's a whole world out there to explore and has a particular fascination with flying leaves. Funny how you say Yogi tried to get the tassles off your rug...we're having that problem here too lol. I bought a chew deterrent spray earlier from pets at home for the furniture, but it's useless...so I'm going to be ordering some bitter apple spray online I think


----------



## Belle's Mom

Yogi is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi is so sweet. Love the pictures and updates

Anne you love your puppy?? I would never have guessed


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Laura* said:


> Yogi is so sweet. Love the pictures and updates
> 
> Anne you love your puppy?? I would never have guessed


Yeah, I try not to let my emotions come out , but this little guy stole my heart! :--heart::--heart:


----------



## goldensrbest

We get our puppy fix,with yogi,and bentley.


----------



## DisneyFan

I think it's great that Yogi stole your heart! That's the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This afternoon we attempted to Skype with my husband's 93 year old father in a nursing home in North Carolina. My FIL can't talk in an understandable way and is wheelchair bound as a result of the stroke , but the kids got him an ipad because there are some new apps that allow him to communicate things better with his care givers. Yogi was an angel this morning, but when it came time to meet his Opa he was all bitey bitey! He had everyone laughing (SIL and BIL, with FIL) at how he was so intent on biting me! We're going to try again later, and now he's an angel again, sleeping on his new Sharper Image Faux Leather bed that I bought him on Clearance for $15! He uses this in the kitchen while I'm cooking. I was deboning a chicken today and had him on sliplead attached to a permanent object to keep him from helping me...chicken is just too tempting! 

This is how Yogi usually is in the kitchen:


----------



## dborgers

To the tune of "I Dream of Jeanie" (Stephen Foster):

"I dream of chicken, oh that white moist meat .. falling tender manna for an after-noon treat ..."


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi will be sweet 16...weeks....tomorrow! He's getting taller and starting tomorrow he gets big boy quantities of his food. He goes from 3/4 cup twice a day (was 1/2 cup 3 x day until this week) to a whopping 1 1/4 cups twice a day. He's 18 lbs and I'm sure we're going to see a growth spurt very soon in his weight! 

Today is just gorgeous, with sunny skies and temps in the 70s. We took a mid-afternoon walk through the neighborhood and continued our practicing of Drop It, Leave It and Trade. Heeling is coming along pretty well, at least until we met a couple walking their newborn in a stroller and Yogi wanted to stay up with them. Then we met some other neighbors who had their two grand-daughters with them and Yogi loves little girls! He was so wonderful because he sat first before being introduced to them, as if he knew one of the little girls was anxious about him at first.:smooch: Then he encountered a young woman jogging in the opposite direction and he stopped dead in his tracks to watch her. He was either in love or just wondering why she was running away! He is so interested in people! As soon as he gets his lepto booster we'll be heading to the local lake and watching joggers and cyclists passing by to get him acclimated.


----------



## Thalie

No, no, no, puppy Yogi cannot be growing so fast. Put a book on his head or something, lol. He is the cutest thing and it sounds like he is coming along sooo well; might be the wonderful household he is in that helps him a bit


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thalie said:


> No, no, no, puppy Yogi cannot be growing so fast. Put a book on his head or something, lol. He is the cutest thing and it sounds like he is coming along sooo well; might be the wonderful household he is in that helps him a bit


Hubby and I were just discussing today that it's getting so much easier now that his internal organs, specifically his bladder and his bowels are bigger! I still see that little 8 week old that I cuddled on the way to the airport in my head though! We were out for a short time today and when I opened his crate on our return I got a whiff of puppy breath--aaah! He still has a tiny bit!


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Hubby and I were just discussing today that it's getting so much easier now that his internal organs, specifically his bladder and his bowels are bigger! I still see that little 8 week old that I cuddled on the way to the airport in my head though! We were out for a short time today and when I opened his crate on our return I got a whiff of puppy breath--aaah! He still has a tiny bit!


Sadly I don't smell puppy breath on Sage anymore...I miss that. Sage is 18 pounds at 12 wks....oboy! But she just had a pretty good growth spurt, the last few days her appetite has not been that huge and she has been playing a lot more so hopefully she will slow a bit here. Her mother was high end standard and Sire was middle standard, so hoping the genetics stay true to those two and she doesn't tip the charts. I can feel her ribs etc...so she's not fat. Kind of sad our babies are growing up.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> Sadly I don't smell puppy breath on Sage anymore...I miss that. Sage is 18 pounds at 12 wks....oboy! But she just had a pretty good growth spurt, the last few days her appetite has not been that huge and she has been playing a lot more so hopefully she will slow a bit here. Her mother was high end standard and Sire was middle standard, so hoping the genetics stay true to those two and she doesn't tip the charts. I can feel her ribs etc...so she's not fat. Kind of sad our babies are growing up.


It is sad they are growing up, though I'm very happy we've got that potty stuff mostly done. I'm going to miss the puppy face most I think! I love his little puppy face, so smoochable! :smooch: I'm sure you feel the same way about Sage!


----------



## hubbub

Such wonderful pictures of Yogi  

Hannah has trading down to a fine art - - "I'll grab this one and this one and this one! Let's keep TRADING!!!!" :doh: She's a "marker" too. She'll mark a spot and then walk a few more houses before turning around, but we'll have to stop "just in case" some invisible dog came by and marked over "her" spot. :bowl:


----------



## Belle's Mom

That sweet sleeping face looks way to innocent to be doing this bitey thing you are claiming he does....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> That sweet sleeping face looks way to innocent to be doing this bitey thing you are claiming he does....


Ha, please come on by and watch him bite his Mom! He won't bite company because he's ever so polite and he wants everyone to think he is the "perfect" puppy, which he pretty much is except for the bitey of his parents!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi loves walking, even though leash training is challenging for me right now, due to all the distractions in the form of dead leaves, acorns, pecan hulls, twigs, sticks and other things. Here are some photos from today's walk:


He is looking so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

New pics are great, he's growing and changing so much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yogi is just too cute! I love the I Dream of Jeannie reference by Danny--too funny!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Oh, that face! You must be kissing him all the time!!! Cute, cute pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi gets chipped tomorrow. I wasn't planning on doing this so early; however, it gives me a little comfort knowing that if he somehow got loose or away from me on a walk he's micro-chipped. I'm doing it tomorrow thanks to the City of Dallas Ordinances that require me to obtain an Intact Animal Permit since we won't be neutering him before 6 months of age. The ordinance requires we pay $30 for a city registration ($7 for altered dogs), an annual fee of $70 for not neutering, proof of belonging to a purebreed club (AKC?, GRCA) or take a seminar given by city employees on responsible dog ownership (no thanks!), proof of all vaccinations and proof of micro-chipping. Microchipping is not required of altered pets. We are waiting to neuter for the health benefits.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi caused a little toddler to cry today. He was in a baby jogger and his Mom stopped to meet Yogi. Yogi sat down to greet her and she was ooh and aahing him, turned to her son and asked if he'd like to meet the puppy and he burst into a crying jag. Poor Yogi looked bewildered and didn't know what was wrong. I told her we'd catch them another day. I think the little boy was really tired and it wasn't a reflection on Yogi, but it was interesting to see Yogi's reaction because he clearly was confused and concerned about the little boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Sweet 16 Weeks*

It's hard to believe we are at week 16! He's such a joy, a true love bug! 

I took some photos this afternoon in the joint play session. It's getting harder to photograph the boys as they are too fast for the camera! 

We kept the joint play sessions to a minimum over the weekend because Yogi was overly aggressive on Toby's ears and Toby was tired of it. Today's session was tamer. 

There is a tug rope between the dogs in these photos- it's much too small now and will be passed on to someone with a smaller dog! 



















My little one is still so cute! 




































Cathy Jo, the bunny is one of Yogi's favorite toys!









I got the stink eye at this point for using the camera with a flash!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a good boy Yogi. He'll win that little tyke over in no time! Geez, Anne, you've now had him for half of his life!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> What a good boy Yogi. He'll win that little tyke over in no time! Geez, Anne, you've now had him for half of his life!!!!


I know and so far he's still a good boy! Right now he's asleep underneath my feet. I need to wake him up to go play ball to tire him out so he will sleep all night long! 

The vet clinic orphanage took in a litter of kittens and I'm going to try to introduce Yogi to them tomorrow. That should be interesting! 

He saw his first squirrel run in front of him on our morning walk and he was interested, but didn't go nuts like Toby does. 

One thing I noticed on our walks is he knows exactly where his home is, both in front and in back! That didn't take long!


----------



## KiwiD

Growing up so fast yet still cute as anything, that goes for big brother Toby too


----------



## Ljilly28

That is so cool that Yogi will meet a whole litter of kittens!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> It's hard to believe we are at week 16! He's such a joy, a true love bug!
> 
> I took some photos this afternoon in the joint play session. It's getting harder to photograph the boys as they are too fast for the camera!
> 
> We kept the joint play sessions to a minimum over the weekend because Yogi was overly aggressive on Toby's ears and Toby was tired of it. Today's session was tamer.
> 
> There is a tug rope between the dogs in these photos- it's much too small now and will be passed on to someone with a smaller dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little one is still so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy Jo, the bunny is one of Yogi's favorite toys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the stink eye at this point for using the camera with a flash!


Ohhhh, look at him! He is so playful!


----------



## goldensrbest

They both are so cute.


----------



## mddolson

Yep, he's adorable. 
Beautifull pup.

MikeD


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love the pictures of Toby and Yogi playing. So cute!


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> I know and so far he's still a good boy! Right now he's asleep underneath my feet. I need to wake him up to go play ball to tire him out so he will sleep all night long!
> 
> The vet clinic orphanage took in a litter of kittens and I'm going to try to introduce Yogi to them tomorrow. That should be interesting!


All the socializing work you are doing with Yogi is wonderful. I'm working so hard right now with Bella to "backfill" those experiences that she didn't get, being cooped in a back yard by herself. Doing it later is much harder and less satisfying than doing it when they are puppies and open to anything! Yogi is growing into a very handsome dog--his coloring is beautiful.


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> All the socializing work you are doing with Yogi is wonderful. I'm working so hard right now with Bella to "backfill" those experiences that she didn't get, being cooped in a back yard by herself. Doing it later is much harder and less satisfying than doing it when they are puppies and open to anything! Yogi is growing into a very handsome dog--his coloring is beautiful.


Thanks! We had a great socialization outing today at the vets. The place is pretty busy early mornings because they have a doggie day camp for working "parents" and drop offs occur between 7:30 and 8. We were there slightly early and were able to meet several well mannered, well socialized and healthy dogs just waiting for their play day! We met a Boxer, a Standard and Toy Poodle, two small dogs and a few mixed breed middle sized dogs. I was very impressed with the way Yogi handled the meeting and greeting. He was very calm and let them approach him at their pace. He initially sat, then got up. Two dogs were former puppy mill dogs who lived in cages for 7 years and he was the most gentle with them, actually getting down on the floor to greet them. He sensed that they needed extra calm vibes from him and I was just so proud of him!

We got to go behind reception to meet the litter of kittens. These babies were perhaps a month old,and tiny! They were in a crate and Yogi sat in front of it,didn't lunge, and just looked at them. They snarled and hissed at him and he just sat there and watched, very interested, but not making a move. The reception staff said that was a very good experience for the kittens as well. 

I held him and we went over to meet the clinic bird. Yogi likes birds and watched it, while the bird watched us but didn't react. That bird was a friend to our Barkley when he was in his final months of hemangiosarcoma. We bought a memorial tile for our Beau and Barkley in front of the bird's cage and it was bittersweet for me to be holding Yogi, while seeing that tile with my Bridge boys names on it. 

He weighs 19 lbs at 16 weeks. I'm sure that's going to increase as we bumped his food quantity on Sunday. 

His vet pronounced him perfect once again! Toby's main vet came in to meet Yogi and pronounced him perfect! She commented on his calm and friendly demeanor and told me about a Golden her vet school roomie had who wasn't socialized to children and was totally petrified of them in later life. Thank goodness that isn't a problem for Yogi as there is a special little 7 year old girl in his breeder's family who did a fantastic job socializing him during his first critical weeks. We've had some help with children visiting the house and meeting more out on our walks. 

In all the excitement of meeting staff and people and getting the boosters, the micro chipping was forgotten, so we are going back this afternoon for that! :doh::doh: That's OK, it will be another socialization adventure and Yogi can meet the afternoon staff!


----------



## dborgers

Love the pics. What a couple of handsome boys


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is officially microchipped with hubby and me as primary, our vet clinic (literally down the street about half a mile) is secondary and Yogi's Aunt Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom) is the third contact. With that many people on the notification list we hope we never need to use it! 

Yogi made more friends during his afternoon visit, including the delivery guy delivering the dog food to the clinic. They are best buddies! He enjoyed seeing some children at the clinic for some sort of career day field trip, and he also watched some pet orphanage puppies playing tug. He sat and watched but I'm sure he wanted to join in. 

I asked them to weigh him again. This morning he was 19 lbs. This afternoon he was 19 lbs 6 ounces. I have a feeling those 6 ounces will be pooped out soon. 

He's napping after such a fun and busy day. We practiced riding with the car harness in hubby's little 2 seater car. He was pretty good, but very curious about everything, so at some point our safety hazards started flashing and my seat started getting warm from the heater button he pushed! Funny boy!

As soon as we can I plan to do some socialization visits around the vet clinic's doggie day camp area. As we got out of the car the big dogs were out and barked at us. He was slightly intimidated and I think if we visit it and treat him he will soon figure out there's nothing to be worried about. We did this with the big trash bin a few weeks ago (he was apprehensive when we rolled it). We practiced rolling it back and forth while I treated him for not reacting. This afternoon I rolled the bin back up our driveway with Yogi on lead and got no reaction so he's OK with that now!


----------



## *Laura*

Little Yogi is growing so fast. That's a sweet story about Yogi watching the kittens. Aw what a little sweetie. And now he's microchipped!!! That's a good feeling isn't it (although stressful at the time)


----------



## DisneyFan

Yogi is such a cutie! Love the pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## coppers-mom

Your boys are both lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and perfect too. Sorry Yogi, Toby had my heart first.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Your boys are both lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and perfect too. Sorry Yogi, Toby had my heart first.:smooch:


Yep, Toby still makes my heart go pitter patter! :smooch::smooch:

Yogi had a fun afternoon. He had a very nice walk and is now fully acclimated to cars passing by him. We no longer stop and stare at every Lexus going down the street.  Not sure why Lexus was such an interesting car, but that little infatuation is over now!  We stopped by the church and school near our home and visited with our friend, took photos, wandered the halls and met teachers and children. Today he met more little boys than girls and he loves them. He did really well about not jumping up with them, which pleases me! He's perfected "Trade" for getting a treat by dropping a nut, leaf or whatever else he nabs on the walks. He is walking really well on leash too, which is a relief. He got to do some smelling and of course he pointed at the droppings other dogs left that the owners didn't scoop (shame on them!). 

We are still working on Gentle for treats and No Bite for the hubby, Toby and myself!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Have not been on in a day or 2 and missed the microchipping....so he is officially yours.

I am also surprised and disappointed you decided not to take the city class...I was really looking forward to those stories....so are you just joining a club instead?

Also -this no bitey thing keeps coming up....but I have yet to see pictures of it...and I just find it hard to believe that sweet little face has it in him.....hmmm....seems maybe he has charmed me also.


----------



## HolDaisy

Toby and Yogi are such beautiful boys. It sounds like Yogi is doing great and he handles all those situations so well  you must be so proud of him! He's growing up into a perfect and well behaved golden boy


----------



## Lucky Penny

He is so adorable! I am just seeing this now! Congrats!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Have not been on in a day or 2 and missed the microchipping....so he is officially yours.
> 
> *I am also surprised and disappointed you decided not to take the city class...I was really looking forward to those stories....so are you just joining a club instead?*
> 
> Also -this no bitey thing keeps coming up....but I have yet to see pictures of it...and I just find it hard to believe that sweet little face has it in him.....hmmm....seems maybe he has charmed me also.


As much as I wanted to take that city class taught by world renown experts in the field of "responsible" ownership , hubby decided that the nice glossy magazine the GRCA puts out would be more bang for our buck.... and I agree! 

I've got a nice gash on my arm where he got me 2 nights ago, in play, through a sweatshirt! I can take a photo of it if you'd like as "evidence" of the bitey!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are experiencing rather warm upper 70s weather here this week so we took advantage of it and walked the pups in the neighborhood late this morning. We met even more neighbors, who all seem to be coming out of hibernation now that it's warmer. Two of my neighbors live part time in Dallas and part time in their cabin on Lake Michigan and we saw them today for the first time since bringing Yogi home. We used to walk our Goldens together every morning until her boy passed away. She was so upset she decided she couldn't handle the emotional heartache of losing another dog and that was about 7 years ago. She took one look at Yogi and just melted- Yogi has that effect on people! She saw a resemblance in him to her boy and she wanted to get all the details on him, his breeder, and why we chose this breeder. I half expect them to change their minds and get a puppy too! I'd be thrilled if they did! 

Our walk provided us with dual air blowers blowing leaves and fly grass off a lawn. It was annoyingly loud and obnoxious but Yogi did really well walking across the street from the noise. I'm very pleased that he isn't exhibiting a fearful response to noisy stimuli and I hope this continues! He was able to meet some new lawn maintenance people too, to add to his socialization to all sorts of people with different smells. 

He also met a neighbor in his biking gear- you know, the canary colored jerseys, shorts, shoes with clips and the helmet! 

Tonight is his first group training class, held on the roof of the veterinary clinic! It should be fun!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Wouldn't that be great if Yogi is able to get through to her heart and let her love another Golden?!
Have fun tonight


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> We are experiencing rather warm upper 70s weather here this week so we took advantage of it and walked the pups in the neighborhood late this morning. We met even more neighbors, who all seem to be coming out of hibernation now that it's warmer. Two of my neighbors live part time in Dallas and part time in their cabin on Lake Michigan and we saw them today for the first time since bringing Yogi home. We used to walk our Goldens together every morning until her boy passed away. She was so upset she decided she couldn't handle the emotional heartache of losing another dog and that was about 7 years ago. She took one look at Yogi and just melted- Yogi has that effect on people! She saw a resemblance in him to her boy and she wanted to get all the details on him, his breeder, and why we chose this breeder. I half expect them to change their minds and get a puppy too! I'd be thrilled if they did!
> 
> Our walk provided us with dual air blowers blowing leaves and fly grass off a lawn. It was annoyingly loud and obnoxious but Yogi did really well walking across the street from the noise. I'm very pleased that he isn't exhibiting a fearful response to noisy stimuli and I hope this continues! He was able to meet some new lawn maintenance people too, to add to his socialization to all sorts of people with different smells.
> 
> He also met a neighbor in his biking gear- you know, the canary colored jerseys, shorts, shoes with clips and the helmet!
> 
> Tonight is his first group training class, held on the roof of the veterinary clinic! It should be fun!


He's a beautiful boy...you couldn't help but love that face. I'm glad he is doing so well around noises. Sage is going through a fear period right now with noises. It's not horrible, but last night on her walk every noise we heard she sat down and just listened, looked around a bit and then would continue to walk. That's not normal for her and we are just ignoring it as it appears so far she is just making note of it, but not freaking out. Although my oldest son made a farting noise with his mouth last weekend and Sage ran and hid behind me...I had Eric give her treats and make the noise softly at first and then louder...now she could care less about the noise, in fact if you make the noise she comes running for a treat...lol


----------



## Dallas Gold

A tender Moment Before the Play Fighting started:









Yogi, do you really want to play with this? 









He's King of the World, on his cushion on top of our ottaman with his Wubba, "Roo" and Giggler ball:









Whatcha doin' Mom? Are you making my dinny? I'm hungry!! PLeeeze???


----------



## Max's Dad

Yogi is looking good! Getting big!


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is soooo cute - I am excited to hear how the class is.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How was class?


----------



## dborgers

Lord is Yogi cute!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi did really well at class- he is the youngest with most dogs being over a year old, but he was one of the stars and most definitely one of the two cutest. There is an 8 month old Berner who is adorable too! Class was outside, it was 75 when we started and by the time class ended it was 60 due to the cold front blowing in during class.... we were on a rooftop with a strong wind blowing. The joys of February in Dallas! 

Yogi performed flawlessly, was a good model for some demonstrations and was the perfect puppy during playtime. He actually was very gentle with a shy American Eskimo dog and the trainer was impressed with him and how he approached the dog. He turned out to be the leader in play and really enjoyed his status. The funny thing- no bitey bitey of the new friends' ears! That is reserved for poor long suffering Toby. I heard several people exclaim how adorable he was, and of course I agree!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad class went well....I maintain the bitey on Toby's ears is Barkley taking sweet revenge from the bridge for when Toby did it to him....


----------



## dborgers

Good job in class!! Yogi, please don't bite your brother's ears.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So glad class went well....I maintain the bitey on Toby's ears is Barkley taking sweet revenge from the bridge for when Toby did it to him....


 I think you are right! Barkley, your point is made, time to stop now baby! 

Now as far as biting us, I'm wondering if Barkley is taking revenge for us taking him in for all those anal sac expressions. :uhoh:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh no....if they take revenge for anals then we are in trouble....I will start reminding Belle now of how much better it feels afterward when she does not feel the anal gland pressure which drives her to scoot and nothing to come out.....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Way to go Yogi! Keep up the good work at class!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi performed some therapy work today with my elderly parents. He did really well and didn't do any bitey bitey, nippy, nippy while visiting with them. He was pretty excited when he arrived but calmed down quickly, making sure to keep his tail thumping continually. He was pretty tired on the way home- therapy work takes a LOT of energy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm posting some photos hubby took during the training class on Thursday night. We were on the roof of the vet clinic we use. It was 80 around 6 p.m., a cold front blew in when class started at 7 and dropped the temp about 20 degrees with a howling wind! We were FREEZING even though it was 60! I brought a jacket so it wasn't as bad for me!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Way to go Yogi! Isn't it amazing how they can flip that switch?? I keep telling Bentley he's a fraud LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> Way to go Yogi! Isn't it amazing how they can flip that switch?? I keep telling Bentley he's a fraud LOL


Our Toby's switch malfunctions pretty much all of the time! I kept on thinking it would reset when he became an adult...finally did around age 9!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, it was 15 degrees here with up to 50 mile per hour winds... And oh yay, two feet of snow! Yogi looks like he is such a good boy...


----------



## DisneyFan

I really enjoy the Yogi stories and photos - from the Yogi fan club!


----------



## cgriffin

Yogi is getting so big, beautiful boy


----------



## Belle's Mom

Belle seems to have the same malfunctioning switch that Toby has.....and you are telling me this does not get better until 9.....so she is 6 1/2 now......so we have 2 1/2 more year to go until the switch kicks in - oh my.


----------



## dborgers

OMG is he a handsome/cute boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> OMG is he a handsome/cute boy!


Thank you! I keep on telling him his good looks will only get him so far and he still needs to learn manners, including not biting Toby or us! I admit that hubby and I just look at each other and exclaim "He's just too cute"!:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

ooops!  With all our socialization of Yogi with people, noises, experiences and surfaces it seems we forgot one thing- the sound of our security alarm. :doh: When we first got him home we didn't bother to set the alarm overnight since we were going out every few hours, but now he sleeps through the night.  Recently a particularly brazen group of burglars is hitting homes in my area of town in the night with residents sleeping inside the homes. They find an open door or window, come in and steal items while owners sleep. The police arrested a pair about a year ago, but I guess they are out on bond or another group started this up because they are targeting this area again. One of these days they are going to meet their maker in the form of a light sleeping homeowner's 38 special.... Last night I decided to set the alarm, but forgot to turn it off for first potty break this morning! The noise took Yogi and me by surprise (and probably woke up the immediate neighbors--apology emails will go out this a.m.)! He's no worse for wear but what a way to start the morning! Toby wasn't bothered- he's familiar with his Mom's forgetfulness in unarming the alarm!


----------



## Mayve

There have been similar incidents here....infact a lot more crime going on these days! Glad Yogi took it well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> There have been similar incidents here....infact a lot more crime going on these days! Glad Yogi took it well!


Yogi is crated at night but if these guys decided to break into our home and he were out they might think twice because I'm pretty sure Yogi might decide to use his puppy teeth and play bitey bitey with them!  Those teeth are sharp!

I gave him his first taste of baby carrot today- he was confused at first and took his time chewing it, but made sure to get every last bit of it. I think he likes the crunch!


----------



## Donatella

How old is Yogi now? He is just precious, love reading your thread


----------



## Dallas Gold

Donatella said:


> How old is Yogi now? He is just precious, love reading your thread


He is 17 weeks this week.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Yogi is growing right up! What happened to that little butter ball!?


----------



## dborgers

> Yogi is crated at night but if these guys decided to break into our home ...


Maybe this is the one. Easy to get to the trigger with puppy paws LOL:


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's some Lady Derringer! 

One of my neighbors is a female, a few years older than me, and scared of her shadow. She asked her hubby for a shotgun just in case and he got her one. Yikes! There is no way I'll be near her house after dark! Those criminals are very lucky they haven't been accosted by a resident with a weapon! 

The first group of thugs were caught when they took one of the victim's cars, went to a suburb and robbed a family there, then started speeding in the stolen car in that suburb. The police gave chase, caught them, arrested them, then called the owners of the car to tell them they recovered the car. They just woke up and had no idea they'd been victimized or that their car was stolen. I can only imagine their reaction when they got the call!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just took Yogi out to potty...guess the male lift the leg hormones kicked in because he squatted to pee, then lifted his leg mid squat! What a goof!


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi is crated at night but if these guys decided to break into our home and he were out they might think twice because I'm pretty sure Yogi might decide to use his puppy teeth and play bitey bitey with them!  Those teeth are sharp!
> 
> I gave him his first taste of baby carrot today- he was confused at first and took his time chewing it, but made sure to get every last bit of it. I think he likes the crunch!



Sage loves baby carrots...they are saved for special occasions. I also think they must feel good on their gums. 

As for burglers here, Sage would probably lick them and nip them to death. Her bitey bitey is a lot better, but she still nips when she is excited. It starts with licking and progresses .....sigh!

We actually have been talking about purchasing a gun. I used to be against it when the kids were small, but my BIL and DS own a gunstore and quite a few of my family are licensed now...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I took some photos of a typical late afternoon play session. Yogi woke early from his nap today and has been very animated. I stopped Play Ball because he launched on top of me, grabbed my index finger and bit. I bled all over, including on him, so I guess Toby decided he needed to step up and tire out his brother. Poor Toby as Yogi is determined to bite his ears!

Here are the photos, taken when my camera battery was low so my shudder speed was slower! Too bad! 



















Behind those eyes is a serial biter! 









Starting a zoomie:









On the sofa:









Launching off the sofa!









Other direction!










FANGS!


----------



## Max's Dad

Yogi looks like he has plenty of energy!


----------



## coppers-mom

Cute, cute, cute, cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both your boys.:smooch::heartbeat

You could try putting bitter apple or bactine on Toby's ear to cut down on Yogi's biting. Jack used to lick Copper's head boil so I had to put one of those on it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Cute, cute, cute, cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both your boys.:smooch::heartbeat
> 
> You could try putting bitter apple or bactine on Toby's ear to cut down on Yogi's biting. Jack used to lick Copper's head boil so I had to put one of those on it.


Teresa, I tried the bitter spray on Toby's ear and Toby thought I was punishing him.  Toby is really a good sport to initiate play with him, knowing what is in store. I think Toby rather enjoys his new playmate, even if it comes at a price. :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Like the puppy Cujo faces!


----------



## *Laura*

Wow is Yogi getting big!! What a cutie I love the launching off the couch pics.


----------



## Lucky Penny

This one picture is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Dallas Gold said:


>


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> This one picture is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mine too! I'm so happy to see how well the two furballs play together


----------



## Dallas Gold

This was my pick for BIS while watching Westminster last night. 










He watched the TV on our ottoman until the Golden Cody was introduced, and was asleep by the time the Gordon Setter was introduced.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby went in for a spa day at his vets- getting a shampoo, trim and spiffing up. He needs this. We took Yogi with us when we dropped Toby off so we could weigh him (23 lbs) and he could greet the orphan kittens they have behind reception. He greeted two yorkies coming in for grooming on the way out. Hubby and I then decided today was the perfect time to take Yogi for his inaugural walk at our local city lake, which is very close to our home. It's been off limits due to the leptospirosis, parvo and distemper epidemic here. This lake is so popular with dogs and owners who do not scoop their dogs' droppings we couldn't risk it before Yogi was fully vaccinated. 

Yogi had a blast! He was such a good boy! The very first dog we encountered was a GRRNT rescue, 6 year old Lucy. She is normally dog aggressive but loved Yogi, as if she knew they are distant cousins! Yogi was very good with her. 

Several joggers and walkers stopped and asked to meet Yogi and he was so good, sitting, with his tail going crazy, and not jumping on them. Best of all, he didn't do bitey bitey with his new fans! 

Here are some photos taken with hubby's new Valentine's present- a Galaxy S3 cell phone. Please excuse the fact his leash, collar and car harness don't match- we aren't at the color coordination stage yet in his growth.


----------



## Donatella

He is just gorgeous! I love how you take pics at his level


----------



## hotel4dogs

He's adorable!! So grown up already!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Any guesses what these two were discussing?


----------



## goldensrbest

Ain't he ,they cute.I noticed you have a leather sofa,are the dogs allowed on it? H ow does it stand up to dogs?


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensrbest said:


> Ain't he ,they cute.I noticed you have a leather sofa,are the dogs allowed on it? H ow does it stand up to dogs?


We have a matched fabric sofa cover on the bottom and that seems to take the brunt of the dog's dirt, fur and nails. We must watch them carefully on the sofa but so far so good.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Too cute! I think Toby is saying "patience young grasshopper" to Yogi.


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Please excuse the fact his leash, collar and car harness don't match- we aren't at the color coordination stage yet in his growth.


I am so glad someone else worries as much about style as well as substance as I do! With all the testosterone in our house (husband, two sons and now second male dog), no one here understands why it takes me forever to pick out just the right collar or why I have to have color coordinating dog beds in the house.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cute pics, your little guy is growing up fast.


----------



## goldensrbest

Dallas Gold said:


> We have a matched fabric sofa cover on the bottom and that seems to take the brunt of the dog's dirt, fur and nails. We must watch them carefully on the sofa but so far so good.


 Love your sofa, you have real good taste.


----------



## inge

He is getting big! I love all the pictures you put in the thread.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just catching up on your thread after being without the internet for almost a week. Love the pics and Toby sure is a saint for putting up with those little teeth


----------



## Dallas Gold

Guys, I feel like a broken record gushing about how much I LOVE this little guy and love his personality and smiles. I'm going to brag again in this update, so if it gets on your nerves, best to move on now. :smooch::smooch:

Last night we went to training. I was nervous because Yogi's downs are a work in progress. Yesterday afternoon he really nailed it for the first time at home and I made sure to make a huge deal out of praising him. He had a very long day by that time so I was surprised and felt like we couldn't replicate it in class. Oh boy did he prove me wrong! He was very excited throughout the entire class- even his teacher thought he was very excitable...but he nailed his downs consistently! Then we went on to Leave It, which we've been using for leaves, acorns and other things on walks. Last night's exercise involved treats left on the ground- he nailed them! I was so proud of my boy! We kept on working with him on it when the others tired out and just watched us. He was on fire and enjoying himself so we just kept on until we, his people, were tired! 

Here is what I get to look at on the other end of the leash during training:



















As we left the rooftop where we train, we saw the orphan kitties that Yogi likes to visit with when he is at the clinic so we went over to say goodnight to them. There was not an arched back or a sound as they said good night to one another. 











Then it was on to meet and say goodnight to a parrot that was in a cage in the same room (though we kept our distance since some birds are unpredictable around dogs). Not a sound was exchanged as they gazed at one another. There is a clinic bird downstairs that Yogi likes to look at as well:










Then we went home, and Yogi wanted to play with Toby, but we needed him to relax and take a load off. 

Yogi is such a good boy. I really love him and his darling personality. :smooch:

OK, my daily brag is over! Thanks for letting me do this!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love how Yogi Bear did with the cats and birds. I would take Fiona into Petco but think she would want to eat them :uhoh:  Tucker loved the ferrets there but I didn't get him one, lol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so darn cute!(and smart too!)


----------



## dborgers

You have every right to burst with pride and brag  He is such a little doll.


----------



## vcm5

He is the absolute cutest!!! I'm obsessed!


----------



## Donatella

He is perfection!! Please Lord let my puppy be like Yogi! Lol


----------



## njoyqd

Every time I see a Picture of Yogi he gets cuter!
But this last round tops all! 
I love how smart he is! What a show off! 
Congratulations, proud mama!
Enjoy every day!
Dale


----------



## BayBeams

Yogi is a real charmer. I wish you lived nearby so both you and Yogi could meet Blayze. I bet they would be great friends!


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is adorable. So glad he was stellar in class again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> Yogi is a real charmer. I wish you lived nearby so both you and Yogi could meet Blayze. I bet they would be great friends!


I wish we lived in the same area too! Our boys would have a blast together and we could train together as well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Yogi is too cute


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yogi is so cute and smart little fellow. I love his smile, wish Charlie smiles more often.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Yogi is so cute and smart little fellow. I love his smile, wish Charlie smiles more often.


We really are thrilled with Yogi's smile. His Daddy, who just earned his Grand Championship yesterday , also smiles a lot so I guess it is in his genes!


----------



## Ljilly28

Yogi is such a beautiful baby!


----------



## Tainka

Yogi is perfect! A few years ago I had a dog, his name also was Yogi. It was a Shih-Tzu


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think Toby and Yogi would play bitey face 24/7 if they could. We closely supervise their play sessions for the slightest hint one or the other is getting tired or is not enjoying it, so that means we must limit play time to get on with chores and other life matters! I'm always overly cautious and nervous because I don't want Toby's eyes to be damaged, since he had double cataract surgery in September 2010. Last night I grabbed the camera (again) during bitey bitey, started by Toby, and caught these two photos of my boys. I especially like the one where Yogi paused mid bitey face to smile and pose for my shot! I see the hint of a smile on the Toby's face too!


----------



## hubbub

Those two are something else! I think I'd let chores slide a bit and enjoy them.  It's good for the heart after all


----------



## SMBC

Dallas Gold said:


> I took some photos of a typical late afternoon play session. Yogi woke early from his nap today and has been very animated. I stopped Play Ball because he launched on top of me, grabbed my index finger and bit. I bled all over, including on him, so I guess Toby decided he needed to step up and tire out his brother. Poor Toby as Yogi is determined to bite his ears!
> 
> Here are the photos, taken when my camera battery was low so my shudder speed was slower! Too bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind those eyes is a serial biter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting a zoomie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the sofa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launching off the sofa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANGS!


Those pictures are great, especially the one where it looks like Toby's whole face is in Yogis mouth!! I can't wait until Champ is older so he can play like that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

Dallas Gold said:


> I think Toby and Yogi would play bitey face 24/7 if they could. We closely supervise their play sessions for the slightest hint one or the other is getting tired or is not enjoying it, so that means we must limit play time to get on with chores and other life matters! I'm always overly cautious and nervous because I don't want Toby's eyes to be damaged, since he had double cataract surgery in September 2010. Last night I grabbed the camera (again) during bitey bitey, started by Toby, and caught these two photos of my boys. I especially like the one where Yogi paused mid bitey face to smile and pose for my shot! I see the hint of a smile on the Toby's face too!


Did I miss this earlier, are my eyes twinkling or does Yogi have treat spots ?  As I type this, Flem is rolling on her back all legs in the air trying to get Spip to play kangoroo :bowl: but princess Spip has had a full afternoon outside and is pooped. I can send you Flem to get Toby's ears some relief from the bitey brother :

It is so nice to see you boys enjoying each other very much.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thalie said:


> Did I miss this earlier, are my eyes twinkling or does Yogi have treat spots ?  As I type this, Flem is rolling on her back all legs in the air trying to get Spip to play kangoroo :bowl: but princess Spip has had a full afternoon outside and is pooped. I can send you Flem to get Toby's ears some relief from the bitey brother :
> 
> It is so nice to see you boys enjoying each other very much.


Yes, Yogi has treat spots, as does his Mom, his grandfather and his great great grandmother. He also "inherited" his Daddy's smile! 

The play got a little rough tonight, at least for my comfort. Yogi actually did a Yogi Bear impression on his two back legs! He decided to do a few zoomies, jumped on the sofa and then took a flying leap over my end table to come rest in my lap in a chair on the other side for a little while to take a breather!

Our word of the week this week is going to be OFF...it seems that he decided to get on his back legs and check out my countertops today. Uh oh...:uhoh: Right now we are teaching him the basics of OFF- hope he's a fast learner!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Great photos. Glad you are loving him!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom

wow - those are some sharp looking teeth.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> wow - those are some sharp looking teeth.


I've been looking at his teeth every day and he's definitely got something going on today with teething. Poor baby- he woke me up with a cry very early and I think it was teething pain. As soon as I gave him something cold and frozen to chew on he was fine, then it was off to find Toby's ear....at 4:30 in the morning! We've already had one play session!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay, treat spots!


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yay, treat spots!


I tell him they are very special as only very good puppies get them! I have a feeling those treat spots will be a good talking point if we reach our goal of becoming a therapy team in a few years.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are just too cute!


----------



## nolefan

I haven't caught up with the photos in a week or so, I can't get over how big he's getting! I love the bitey face photos, what a treasure those two are together. I love the updates on Yogi's socializing and training, you've given me some great new ideas for getting out and about. Thanks for keeping up Yogi's thread  You know, It might be fun to print out all the posts you've made on this thread and have them made into a keepsake book of Yogi's first year. It would be nice to look through all your notes in 10 years when his puppy antics are a distant memory. This has turned into a very nice interactive blog, really.


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> I haven't caught up with the photos in a week or so, I can't get over how big he's getting! I love the bitey face photos, what a treasure those two are together. I love the updates on Yogi's socializing and training, you've given me some great new ideas for getting out and about. Thanks for keeping up Yogi's thread  You know, It might be fun to print out all the posts you've made on this thread and have them made into a keepsake book of Yogi's first year. It would be nice to look through all your notes in 10 years when his puppy antics are a distant memory. This has turned into a very nice interactive blog, really.


Thank you! 

I actually write a self published book (with photos) for all my dogs at some point in their lives. They are just for the hubby and me, to collect our memories. The GRF was a good trip down memory lane when I wrote our Barkley's and Toby's books. It's fun to look back and remember funny things they do/did. 

I'm about to post a few more photos of last night's attack session... I managed to get a shot of Yogi right before he jumped into my lap! 

It's almost 80 here today! We just took a walk in the neighborhood and Yogi did really well though I traded a piece of kibble for a few nuts and twigs. We met a man walking with his little boy in a stroller and Yogi got into the zoomies about half way into the walk- he's on leash so he really can't go far! 

Yesterday's walk was far more interesting. I walked him alone, due to the hubby being out of town, so I gave Toby a Kong with some of his kibble in it as we left. We did a sit/stay in our front lawn as a couple of women walked a mid size dog in front of the house. I walked Yogi in the street to avoid all the acorns being blown from the trees. The oak tree leaves are dropping leaves now, due to buds forming (spring is coming!!!) It is very windy here and leaves were going in circles everywhere and Yogi was curious, but he was still walking well on lead. I use a leather 6 foot lead and Yogi enjoys taking a part of the loop of the leash, putting it in his mouth and walking beside me- it's probably not what a dog trainer likes to see but to me it's wonderful because he doesn't go after acorns or leaves and it keeps him walking on pace right beside me. He doesn't chew on the lead, he just likes to hold a part of it. All of the sudden Yogi stopped, cried out and turned around. I tried to keep him walking in my direction but he cried again and wanted to go back. I decided not to push it since he's teething and just let him take me where he wanted to go. He was very insistent and all I could think of was I was in a Lassie moment where Timmy was in the well and needed help. I thought perhaps he was sensing Toby was in trouble back at the house! I was curious as to whether Yogi knew where home is so I let him lead me back and yes, he definitely knows where home is. I opened the door and he immediately ran to lick the remains of Toby's Kong! Apparently food outweighs a walk any day in Yogi's book!


----------



## Davidrob2

The stories of your Yogi and Joyce's Bentley keep a smile on my face each day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> The stories of your Yogi and Joyce's Bentley keep a smile on my face each day!


Thank you! Yogi is truly a welcome joy in our lives. We lost our Barkley to hemangiosarcoma in 2010, then dealt with my husband's father's massive stroke, followed by our Toby's double cataract removal surgery and long recovery period due to a few complications. We intentionally waited to bring a puppy in our lives until we knew we had time to spend with him (or her) and it took over 2 years. I wanted it to be a celebration when we did welcome our new one. Yogi is such a delight (even with the biting!!) and I think I often sound like a broken record talking about how wonderful he is. I am truly blessed that we get to love on him every day.


----------



## Jamm

I have totally missed this but I just read this whole thread! Yogi is absolutely adorable! Puppy fever in full throttle now!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night's play session went aerial, at least as far as Yogi was concerned:



















GRRRR, I AM YOGI BEAR and I ROAR!!









At this point Yogi went into full zoomies, jumped on the sofa, and then lept over a small end table into my lap. I was on a recliner taking photos and got the full brunt of his weight!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love Tobys face! He is having so much fun!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucky Penny said:


> I love Tobys face! He is having so much fun!


I notice this too in the photos! It's amazing to me because he's pretty consistently looking at Yogi in the photos with a loving gaze that I don't necessarily see when I look at them in the thick of the action.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is a photo from my cell phone showing Yogi meeting the clinic bird, Beezer. Beezer was my Barkley's "friend" during his fight with hemangiosarcoma. Barkley loved to watch birds. Toby isn't such a big bird fan, but I think Yogi may also be a bird watcher. Beezer gets talkative at times and also knows a lot of show tunes that he whistles. I get a kick out of him when we are in the waiting area and he whistles at me! 










The clinic also treats several pot belly pigs so our next goal is to meet one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Boys will be boys, huh mom. It's fun looking at the pictures of them playing together.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The action shots are great!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yogi's cousin, Honey, is a bird watcher too..... I look forward to your new pictures every day, Anne....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today was a milestone day for Yogi. He uttered his first big boy deep bark! He was watching out the hubby's office window and started barking a very deep bark when a dog walked by. Hubby captured a photo of his window watching, which is one of the favorite things our dogs do when upstairs:









He is also more trustworthy, in the potty training area, so we pulled up rubber mats we put down to protect our carpeting. Here is a photo we took before we pulled the mats up:









Here is a photo of Yogi's mouth- and you can see a molar about to pop out! You can also see his treat spots









Do you all remember this photo? 








That was taken on Sunday night. Monday I was brushing Yogi and looked in that ear and discovered it was red, inflammed and infected with the dreaded brown stuff. His other ear was perfectly clean just like this ear was the night before. I immediately called the vet and booked an appointment since I needed to know if it was bacterial or yeast, which I suspected. It was in fact yeast and he's getting treated now for it. How could this happen so quickly? His breeder said it could be teething, which makes sense since the infection is on the same side as where the molar is coming in. Our other theory is it was brewing for about a week because water someone got in his ear during his bath. He's happy though, so I'm grateful for that. It's hard to get medicine in little puppy ears though!

Here is a photo of Yogi mugging for the camera at the appointment:









Despite his teething, his biting seems better today. I think he's learning that humans do not enjoy it and are very sensitive when he does it!


----------



## hubbub

Oh gosh! That picture with his molar made me hurt for him  But, I'm glad that the bitey bitey is improving (at least with his humans!).


----------



## Bentleysmom

Yay for Yogi's milestone day! I loved that day too it was so unexpected. Even now when Bentley barks it's so loud and deep that it still startles me  Great pics!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Poor Yogi! I hope he feels better soon! Yay for his first deep bark!  Those are always fun!

Isn't that the nice thing about photos!? Going back and re-living that moment nice and slow! I can see in Toby's eyes how much he cares for Yogi! So adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi also discovered he can jump on our bed by using the storage chest at the foot of it. Uh oh... he joined Toby for a rest break:









More bitey bitey tonight:









Yogi isn't playing fair- if the ear isn't available he's going for Toby's tail:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh no - poor Yogi....glad you caught it early and he is on the mend.


----------



## Belle's Mom

ouch....not the tail - that is a sensitive spot too.....too funny with them on the bed.


----------



## Mayve

Sage hasn't figured out how to get on the bed yet...Don't let Yogi tell her his secret either, I'm not ready for that. 

Sadly Sage is at her breeders for a few days as DH and I will be out of town for his surgery for a few days. We are hoping to get her back Thursday night. She's been gone almost two hours and I miss her so much. 

Yogi is such a cutie and I'm glad to read that he is doing so well....Toby is such a good boy for putting up with Yogi...I think he deserves and extra treat or something...lol


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> Sage hasn't figured out how to get on the bed yet...Don't let Yogi tell her his secret either, I'm not ready for that.
> 
> Sadly Sage is at her breeders for a few days as DH and I will be out of town for his surgery for a few days. We are hoping to get her back Thursday night. She's been gone almost two hours and I miss her so much.
> 
> Yogi is such a cutie and I'm glad to read that he is doing so well....Toby is such a good boy for putting up with Yogi...I think he deserves and extra treat or something...lol


I hope your hubby's surgery goes well. I'm sure you are missing Sage! Yogi picked up the bed by watching Toby. He also learned to lift his leg by watching Toby. I think Toby's been breaking Yogi out of the crate and teaching him how to check out counters while we are gone because our Word of the Week is OFF!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We went to visit my parents today. Right now I'm keeping Yogi seat belted next to me in the front seat, but will move him to the back when he's a little bigger. I put my bag of goodies down on the floorboard and sweet Yogi managed to get his puppy chew, Rubber Chicken and possum out of the bag while he was next to me. I took this photo of a very innocent looking puppy while I was stopped at a light:









He is wearing his USA K9 Outfitters Champion puppy harness- one of the best seat belt harnesses on the market in my opinion. 

Here is he showing off his chewing prowess- actually he's teething and the chew was very interesting to him today. My parents, who are not familiar with dogs, really enjoyed how he held the nylabone and how dedicated he was. Both of my parents think Yogi is a very calm and well behaved puppy.... Toby sort of set the bar in the bad behavior department when he was a puppy. Yogi is very calm and really loves my parents. 










Here he is ready to drive home- and this is his normal positioning in the car!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Yogi is innocent and here's what I believe happened.

You were driving too fast and slammed on the brakes. All of those items flew out of the bag and into his seat. I'm going to have to insist that you issue a public apology to poor Yogi!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> Yogi is innocent and here's what I believe happened.
> 
> You were driving too fast and slammed on the brakes. All of those items flew out of the bag and into his seat. I'm going to have to insist that you issue a public apology to poor Yogi!


aaah you caught me!  :no: I'll deny it though. Personally I think he visualized those toys out of the bag! 

My parents live about 5 miles due west of my house so I take the least congested way, on 35 mph streets and I probably was going too slow for those zooming up behind me. My car won't fit a crate in back so the seat belt is our best option. I prefer the dogs to be in the back but since Yogi isn't used to riding in the car yet I need to keep him up there with me. He's such a good rider though!


----------



## hubbub

I was going to suggest that Yogi was clearly concerned about the safety of the chicken and possum - perhaps he wanted to remind you to strap them in? Or maybe he was just going to keep them safe in his jaws


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I was going to suggest that Yogi was clearly concerned about the safety of the chicken and possum - perhaps he wanted to remind you to strap them in? Or maybe he was just going to keep them safe in his jaws


 That's it!


----------



## Davidrob2

Thanks for the tip on the car harness. I was just on that site last night doing some research. I'm not real happy with the one I got at Petsmart. And I love the twinkle in Yogi's eye as he chews on the Nylabone.


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*

Yogi is so precious!! AH-HH-puppies!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the car harness. I was just on that site last night doing some research. I'm not real happy with the one I got at Petsmart. And I love the twinkle in Yogi's eye as he chews on the Nylabone.


I got the puppy package so I have his adult harness now. It's a good deal because you get a discount on the total order. 

That Nylabone is a special one for puppy chewing and sees to soothe his teeth when he's chewing.


----------



## sadiegold

That explains the news segment tonight about chicken feathers flying down Dallas streets


----------



## Dallas Gold

sadiegold said:


> That explains the news segment tonight about chicken feathers flying down Dallas streets


 Yep that rubber chicken has no feathers!


----------



## Donatella

Oh I need a seatbelt harness!! Yogi is so gorgeous  sounds like your parents are really taking to him


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yogi always looks so innocent! He is way too cute for his own good!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great pics and stories of Yogi's day....he has such a fun life


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I love the pics! Yogi is getting so big and handsome.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> aaah you caught me!  :no: I'll deny it though. Personally I think he visualized those toys out of the bag!
> 
> My parents live about 5 miles due west of my house so I take the least congested way, on 35 mph streets and I probably was going too slow for those zooming up behind me. My car won't fit a crate in back so the seat belt is our best option. I prefer the dogs to be in the back but since Yogi isn't used to riding in the car yet I need to keep him up there with me. He's such a good rider though!


Was just going to suggest that you see if you car will allow you to turn off the front passenger airbag. I sometimes have Tess in the front seat. In my Prius she activates the air bag (her weight on the seat does) but not in the new Kia SUV for some reason. I think the air bags are as dangerous to puppies as to little kids. 

And I'm with Joyce, Yogi is innocent of all charges to do with toys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> Was just going to suggest that you see if you car will allow you to turn off the front passenger airbag. I sometimes have Tess in the front seat. In my Prius she activates the air bag (her weight on the seat does) but not in the new Kia SUV for some reason. I think the air bags are as dangerous to puppies as to little kids.
> 
> And I'm with Joyce, Yogi is innocent of all charges to do with toys.


That's my fear too. I use our little 2 seater to get him to/from the vets right now and that one doesn't turn off/on. When he's big enough I'll get to walk him to and from there as we are about 6/10 to 7/10 a mile from the clinic (all residential streets). If we drive anywhere further than my parents he'll go in the back. We will be getting a new car either late this year or early next year (when hubby decides he is ready to give up his ancient model) so the air bags not being able to turn off won't be such an issue.

I really wish they would develop some sort of car safety seat for dogs that works, is practical the dogs would readily be strapped into!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> We went to visit my parents today. Right now I'm keeping Yogi seat belted next to me in the front seat, but will move him to the back when he's a little bigger. I put my bag of goodies down on the floorboard and sweet Yogi managed to get his puppy chew, Rubber Chicken and possum out of the bag while he was next to me. I took this photo of a very innocent looking puppy while I was stopped at a light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is wearing his USA K9 Outfitters Champion puppy harness- one of the best seat belt harnesses on the market in my opinion.
> 
> Here is he showing off his chewing prowess- actually he's teething and the chew was very interesting to him today. My parents, who are not familiar with dogs, really enjoyed how he held the nylabone and how dedicated he was. Both of my parents think Yogi is a very calm and well behaved puppy.... Toby sort of set the bar in the bad behavior department when he was a puppy. Yogi is very calm and really loves my parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is ready to drive home- and this is his normal positioning in the car!


Looking like he had a great time!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I don't have a photo of this, but wish I did! Yogi experienced his first squirrel sighting up close and personal this afternoon! I took him outside to his potty pen for "business" and low and behold a squirrel, aka, a "tree kitty" was in his pen exploring! Yogi stopped in his tracks and looked at it, while the squirrel momentarily stopped in its' tracks and stared back, then the squirrel dashed out as fast as it could! Yogi was probably thinking that "thing" looked just like one of his beloved stuffies that his Aunt Cathy (Cathy's Gunner) sent Toby after his cataract surgery and it was A-L-I-V-E! He didn't chase it, but I think after a few more sightings he will be as squirrel crazed as most Goldens are. 

Yogi then went inside and escorted the vacuum cleaner as I vacuumed the house. It appears that my holding him as a baby in my arms while I vacuumed cemented a friendship between them and now he loves the big loud machine! Go figure- I have one dog who runs when the cleaner is near him and one dog who embraces it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night's training session was, ahem, interesting! All of the dogs, including Yogi, were experiencing an "off" night according to the trainer and she was 100% correct. Yogi was just not wanting to train. He wanted to visit with the trainer and other owners but training just didn't interest him! It was too bad because we were learning loose leash walking and Stay, two very important concepts. The trainer told us owners that this usually happens in at least one class, around this time and not to worry, but to continue to work with our dogs in short positive sessions in the following days. When it was time for the dogs to play off leash most of the dogs were too tired to participate! Yogi went around visiting the owners and his teacher, and did some polite play with two of his buddies, but it only lasted about a minute or two and then he plopped down at my feet! We are training on a roof top, which is interesting and fun, and when we exit we open a door into the veterinary clinic's recreation room. They use this room to house extra crates full of stray kitten litters that their non-profit orphanage takes in. They had two litters in crates last night full of very tiny kittens. Yogi went over to say goodnight and once again, none of the kittens were threatened or concerned about him. He was very cute! Once downstairs the reception staff, who think Yogi is just adorable, asked him back to visit with the clinic house cat Kingston, and another litter of kittens. Once again Yogi was perfectly calm around them and there were no hisses or arched backs. He really enjoys them. The staff tried to pawn one off on me but I reminded them that we also have Toby at home and that ended that discussion! 

Today was a new day and we worked on stay this morning. Baby steps but we are making progress. Stay is going to take him some time but I have faith he will get it soon. Later we practiced loose leash walking outside. My back was sore due to all the bending over last night during training, holding a treat in my hand, so I tried the wooden spoon with peanut butter trick. Until today Yogi had never tried peanut butter and let's just say he LOVES it! He was right beside me following that spoon, trying to get a lick! The leaves and acorns at his feet were not a temptation to him today! At one point he had peanut butter smeared on his nose and he stopped and wanted to just relax and savor the treat. I could imagine him wondering why I was "rushing" around with that spoon and not just sitting and relaxing so he could get his teeth into it! We made it home (about a quarter mile) without him even bothering to ingest an oak leaf or acorn. He came inside and was so proud of himself! Here he is looking up at me (he licked the peanut butter up before I got the camera out):


----------



## Davidrob2

I just love that little face -- keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today was a much better day- it seems despite the dismal performance at training last night he learned! We are doing very short stays and he's walking on a loose lead. In addition he will shake hands with me! He's such a good boy!


----------



## dborgers

Cuter than the aaaaaaaverage bear!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Cuter than the aaaaaaaverage bear!!


Tonight he is!! I gave him a new stuffie as a reward for being so good today and not bugging Toby, who is once again ailing, and he is alternatively kissing it and killing it, not with kindness! He is so much fun to watch when he is entertaining himself! These are precious moments! 

Toby's got something going on with partial jaw paralysis/soreness that is also affecting his eye. I took him in for an exam yesterday- his eyes check out, his teeth check out from a visible inspection. The vet thought he might have some sort of infection brewing and prescribed antibiotics, but after researching and checking with a forum member here knowledgeable about Tick borne disease symptoms I'm getting him tested with a full tick panel tomorrow. I think his vet also is switching the antibiotic just in case. He went two to three months without good tick preventive protection due to trying Comfortis (ugh) and I just want to rule it out since we are out and about with the dogs and exposure was possible. The next step is sedated dental xrays.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Great face!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I hope Toby feels better!


----------



## hubbub

Yogi is a very kind brother for not bothering Toby when he's feeling bad. Big ear rubs for them both


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Yogi is a very kind brother for not bothering Toby when he's feeling bad. Big ear rubs for them both


Well, it was short lived... after about 45 minutes of playing by himself he walked into the bedroom, where Toby was sleeping, jumped on the bed and started bugging him. Toby led him into the family room and supervised Yogi as Yogi did zoomies around the ottoman, giving him encouragement in the form of a butt nip as Yogi passed. Then he was able to keep a squirrel toy in his mouth to run around with Yogi chasing him. As soon as Yogi started slowing down I rushed him out for potty and we all went to bed exhausted! 

Keeping these boys separated for long periods of time is impossible!


----------



## Mayve

Training with Sage has been interesting. She knows certain commands but has decided that they are "optional". I'm sure the Wedding and DH's Surgery just really put an upset in it, we start back today with short periods and will be reinforcing. 

Yogi is such a cutie! Sorry to hear Toby is having problems again. He's such a trooper, I hope this is an easy fix! He deserves to be happy and healthy....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby gave blood for a full tick panel today and we'll get the results next week. In the meantime we are starting the doxy just in case. If this comes back negative and if his jaw doesn't improve dramatically we'll get some sedated radiographs done. I actually think he's doing better as he's able to hold things on his right side now. He's a little sleepy after taking two different antibiotics today but that's okay, he needs to rest. The clinic was very busy today, filled with huge loud white dogs, so the reception staff held Toby behind the desk while I checked out. He was able to meet the kittens that Yogi adores and he too was very good to them....then one of the employees came in with a high pitched voice and Toby had to talk back to her! That's my Toby! 

I took Yogi out for his morning walk about/training and only used treats today, Zukes treats. He did very well until he got tired of chasing my hand for the treat. I'm sure he thinks a peanut butter spoon is much better! He looked down and grabbed an acorn hat but I said TRADE and he spit that thing out and sat, waiting for the treat! Good boy Yogi! He is also doing really well on leave it, shake, sit and I was able to go back another step for Stay! I'm incorporating training for Wait now when I give him his food dish. He goes crazy when it's feeding time so now I'm asking him to sit and wait. He's irrepressible in his anticipation, but I think he's learning the distinction between Wait (it's temporary and he can move when I release him) and Stay (keep that bottom glued to the floor and don't move until I come back and get you!). 

I took some photos of his play session last night and will post later.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Playing By Himself Last Night*

I gave Yogi a new toy last night- a raccoon that was apparently run over because it has tire treads on it... so I named it raccoon road kill. Here he is blessing it:










He thinks this toy is pretty cool! 









Do I play with the Road Kill Raccoon or the Tree Kitty that isn't alive:









Tonight it's Road Kill Raccoon because the tire treads feel really good on my teeth!










He also has a possum. I told him that even though his big brother enjoys nabbing real life road kill on walks, that he should just avoid that and play with these cool toys!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Adorable! I love the 3rd pic, it looks like he's thinking SO hard LOL


----------



## Doug

Ah what a wuzza  I love Yogi's fuzzy head
Best wishes to you all especially Tobs!


----------



## Belle's Mom

oh no - so sorry to hear Toby is not feeling well. Praying the test results come back that he is fine and just has a little easily treated infection that the antibiotics will nip in the bud.

Yogi is such a cutie.....now Yogi - do your mom a favor and stick to the fake road kill - unlike your brother Toby who likes the real thing.


----------



## Ljilly28

Sounds like Yogi's training is going well. . . He is a cutie patootie


----------



## Donatella

He is so cute...it's painful!


----------



## HolDaisy

Will be thinking of Toby and hope everything turns out okay for him.
Love the recent photos of Yogi, he's such a lovely boy and sounds like he's doing very well with his training


----------



## drofen

Ugh stressful having a dog that doesn't feel well. Hope Toby perks up.

And Yogi is something else!


----------



## DisneyFan

Toby and Yogi are such a cute team. I really enjoy your stories and pictures; but most of all, it so wonderful to see the love you have for Toby and Yogi. 

Not only is this forum a wealth of information, it has people, like you, who truly love their puppies/dogs as more than pets but part of their family.

Please keep us posted about Toby.


----------



## MarcyKronz

One of my dogs experienced a partial facial paralysis a few years ago. Willow couldn't close her mouth, and one side of her face was droopy. She had a hard time eating and drinking. My vet couldn't figure it out, so I took her to Ohio State, they diagnosed her with having an episode of bell's palsy. She was given a steroid for 14 days, and it cleared up. They told me sometimes these things happen for no apparent reason, or it can be due to a head trauma. It can also be painful. I sure hope your boy is feeling better soon. You may want to mention this to your vet. Best of Luck.


----------



## SMBC

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear about Toby and hope he starts to improve. My bridge dog Monte experienced facial paralysis that also affected his eye. It's called drop jaw, and it's a rare neurological disorder. They don't know why it occurs, but it can spontaneously and then it goes away spontaneously within 2-4 weeks. Montes face was just hanging open when he had it, and I had to hand feed him one moist kibble at a time, putting it in the back of his throat, in order for him to eat. I hope Toby's is not that severe but drop jaw, or trigeminal neuritis, is something to consider if all the tests come back negative. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So sorry to hear about Toby, I hope he's better soon. 

Yogi continues to get bigger with each new set of pics.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Marcy and SMBC, thank you so much for sharing your experiences. I really appreciate knowing about these things that can happen to dogs. Your experiences are something to keep in my arsenal if things don't improve. I do think he's improved though as he's now able to grasp a medium size Kong in his mouth and he's even trying to play with Yogi again as of last night! I've been trying to give him a break so I separate them, but last night I wanted them both with me so I put Yogi on a long lead that would give Toby a safe area to walk around him without being assaulted with jumps and ear bites. Both were doing really well like that and Yogi was playing by himself, killing his toys, with Toby resting on the sofa, when all of the sudden Toby jumped down, grabbed a toy octopus and went and shoved it in Yogi's face while doing a play bow. I kept Yogi on lead because it would still allow Toby freedom to move away and they played for about 10 minutes before I decided to stop it. I was doing a happy dance too! I'll post photos later. If Toby picks up a nylabone and starts chewing I will know he's 100%!

Toby did a full multi-mile walk with me this morning and ate his kibble without any issues. I'm hopeful this was just soreness from too much bitey face or perhaps a little infection that is responding to the antibiotics. His eye isn't weeping either and it looks better to me. 

I'm glad we went ahead and did a full tick panel, just from a reassurance standpoint. Those things scare me! There was another couple in the clinic waiting area waiting for their Parastar Plus flea/tick topical prescription to be filled. They too walk in the same area as I walk the dogs and told me they pulled a tick off one of their dogs after a walk in late December. They were switching back from Trifexis to Heartgard Plus and Parastar Plus. Toby is on that now, after his terrible reaction to Comfortis (vomiting and colitis), and Yogi will be dosed with it next week. I was not happy with his reaction to Trifexis two months in a row (extreme lethargy) and the vet switched him too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I enjoy reading about your adventures with sweet Yogi. Thanks for sharing, your photos are great. I realize every day is a new day indeed with those puppies. I am sorry for Toby, hope he is feeling better soon and it is just one time only thing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are the photos from last night's play session, initiated by Toby and yes, he's feeling much better. He would not even pick up a toy two days ago! I'm thinking perhaps his jaw was sore from too much bitey bitey:

Here is Yogi, happily keeping himself occupied on a long lead to keep him from bugging Toby, who was supposed to be recuperating:









Obviously Toby thinks we need a little drama in the house, or perhaps he was just concerned Yogi would not be tired enough to sleep through the night, so he grabbed the octopus and taunted poor Yogi into playing with him! 




























All was well, Yogi let us sleep to a decent hour this morning!

This afternoon we took advantage of the beautiful warm weather and went for a walk. We met up with one of my favorite Goldens, Barkley, nicknamed Barkley Jr. since we had a Barkley when this boy was a puppy. The boys did an impromptu (and silent) meet and greet. Hubby was trying to shoot them with all 3 noses together but the camera wasn't fast enough. Here they are:









Barkley is stunning, the photo does not do him justice. He is out of the Glengowen kennel in Lavon TX (the Caldwells) and is the most gentle sweet boy. He accompanies his Dad to work every day where he comforts children at an at risk school that his Dad counsels. Anyway, the three are now good buddies! Yogi enjoyed meeting a cousin!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad Toby is better, phew. If Yogi want a real live tree kitty let us know, plenty to go around.


----------



## nolefan

Just checking in on you, I didn't realize Toby was giving you a scare, I'm sorry for your worry. I am sending you all good thoughts and prayers. Thank you for posting new photos, the boys look good and Yogi just looks like he is growing like crazy. How big is he now?

I'll be checking back in for my Yogi fix and Toby update tomorrow. 
Kristy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anne, just got all caught up on Toby's jaw issues. I wasn't on GRF much Friday or Sat. Glad he is doing better!!


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Barkley is stunning, the photo does not do him justice. He is out of the Glengowen kennel in Lavon TX (the Caldwells) and is the most gentle sweet boy. He accompanies his Dad to work every day where he comforts children at an at risk school that his Dad counsels. Anyway, the three are now good buddies! Yogi enjoyed meeting a cousin!


I love how Yogi's coat gives him a spiky teenager haircut in this picture--it's perfect!

And you aren't kidding, Barkley is awfully good looking.


----------



## dborgers

Loved the pics! Nothing like visiting Yogi's puppy thread to make the sun shine even brighter than it already is


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Glad Toby is better, phew. If Yogi want a real live tree kitty let us know, plenty to go around.



We have a few on our own, just not trapped yet! I think we will leave the tree kitties to the toys! What I don't want is Yogi deciding to catch him one that is ALIVE and bringing it through the doggie doors inside.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are progressing with training. He's such an eager learner. This afternoon I was able to step back five steps, hold it for a few seconds, then come back to him and release him from his sit. Yay! That is a lot of progress since Thursday. We also practiced leave it- it works beautifully with a treat, but ahem... he didn't leave my shoe alone, nor did he drop it...he did trade for it though! We also tried a down stay and the first time he wasn't interested in staying. The second time I stepped back and then back up to release him in a rocking motion and it worked! I'm hoping he will master this as well soon. This is something his trainer hasn't taught us yet. He's a good leash walker!


----------



## Belle's Mom

At this rate - he will be ready to be a therapy dog by 7 months!! What a smart boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> At this rate - he will be ready to be a therapy dog by 7 months!! What a smart boy.


oh, I don't think so- he's still very mouthy!! I don't think he would pass the tests if he bit one of the testers!


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is cute...which makes him easier to forgive and hard to be upset with....goldens know how to shoot you those eyes that make them impossible to get upset with....he shows one of those glances and he could probably get away with a few bitey's.....LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys played with Toby's beloved tree kitty sent to him by his Aunt Cathy Jo after his cataract surgery. It's survived with one repair to a foot on the squirrel. As you can see, Toby's teeth are coming in and he used them to go after poor Toby's ears and head! 





































We just flushed out Yogi's ear due to a yeast infection so these photos show a wet ear! He was a wiggler today!


----------



## Thalie

Love all the pictures and the play by play of Yogi's training. I hope both his ear and Toby's jaw/face problem continue to improve and the news you receive about the tick panel puts your mind at ease.


----------



## SandyK

Yogi is getting so big. Looks like Toby puts up with being a chew toy.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Love the pictures of your two boys-it's evident they love one another!!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> The boys played with Toby's beloved tree kitty sent to him by his Aunt Cathy Jo after his cataract surgery. It's survived with one repair to a foot on the squirrel. As you can see, Toby's teeth are coming in and he used them to go after poor Toby's ears and head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just flushed out Yogi's ear due to a yeast infection so these photos show a wet ear! He was a wiggler today!


I'm so glad that they're such good friends now!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think we have a paper retriever in training! This morning I went for a walk and brought the paper in when I returned and put it on a bench/ottoman we have by our front door, so I could take all my gear off (winter gear!). Yogi came out of his crate when hubby opened it and ran right over to say hi, then grabbed the paper and took it to hubby! Good boy Yogi! I think with practice he will have a good time doing this (inside not outside...yet) and it will be his first *job* of the day! We were thinking of just doing a digital subscription when the subscription was up for renewal, and now I'm rethinking that! I wish I had gotten a photo! He was adorable and did a very good job of centering the paper in his mouth!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is a traffic stopper, literally, in the best sense! We just finished our afternoon walk (3/4 mile) and 4 cars stopped to ask us about him. One lady lives a few blocks over and would like for her young daughter to meet Yogi as her daughter wants to be a vet. I think we can arrange that! Some construction workers redoing a home along our route also came out to meet him! There's just something about an adorable Golden puppy that brightens people's days! I was glad they stopped because it helped Yogi understand what cars are! He's been enamored with them for a while! 

We also met an elderly couple out walking and Yogi did a proper meet and greet with them. 

We also practiced Drop It, Leave It and Trade...a lot. We have high winds and the dead oak leaves are swirling around in the air and on the streets! That's OK because there are buds on the oak trees. Spring is coming soon! Some of our flowering trees have flowers already too!


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> I think we have a paper retriever in training! This morning I went for a walk and brought the paper in when I returned and put it on a bench/ottoman we have by our front door, so I could take all my gear off (winter gear!). Yogi came out of his crate when hubby opened it and ran right over to say hi, then grabbed the paper and took it to hubby! Good boy Yogi! I think with practice he will have a good time doing this (inside not outside...yet) and it will be his first *job* of the day!


We just have a weekend subscription. My husband will ask Harry, "Do you want to get the paper?" and Harry makes a bee line to the door. Unfortunately he's only about 50/50 when it comes to getting it back inside the house. He usually stops in the driveway, shakes the plastic wrapper so the paper falls out and trots back, proud as he can be, with just the wrapper in his mouth. :doh: On Saturday our neighbor walked out at the same time to get his paper. Harry delivered him ours instead. It's obviously a work in progress.


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> We also practiced Drop It, Leave It and Trade...a lot. We have high winds and the dead oak leaves are swirling around in the air and on the streets! That's OK because there are buds on the oak trees. Spring is coming soon! Some of our flowering trees have flowers already too!


Boy we need to work on those commands...Maxwell is much more interested in every little thing blowing in the wind than going potty, LOL!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Boy we need to work on those commands...Maxwell is much more interested in every little thing blowing in the wind than going potty, LOL!!


Same here, our backyard is a puppy nightmare with twigs, sticks, leaves, mulch, small stones and rocks and a rosemary bush that Yogi loves to pull on! My hubby built a small potty pen that is astroturfed so that we could get him to go potty and leave all that stuff alone. We took him out on slip lead, took that off, closed the gate, then let him do his thing without a bunch of distractions. It worked but we were a little unsure how he would do when we took him out in the real world for walks. Those commands are so important because there are so many hazards! I have kibble in my coat pockets to trade or to praise for leave it and drop it. We are now transitioning him to going out on his own without a slip lead, but on windy days we have a problem with the leaves. Eventually we will get him going in and out of the dog doors all the time, but still monitor his every move! Toby did a great job of teaching us to get toxic plants out of the yard so now my fears are rocks and wood mulch!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> We just have a weekend subscription. My husband will ask Harry, "Do you want to get the paper?" and Harry makes a bee line to the door. Unfortunately he's only about 50/50 when it comes to getting it back inside the house. He usually stops in the driveway, shakes the plastic wrapper so the paper falls out and trots back, proud as he can be, with just the wrapper in his mouth. :doh: On Saturday our neighbor walked out at the same time to get his paper. Harry delivered him ours instead. It's obviously a work in progress.


Thanks for letting me know what might be in store while we train him to be a paper retriever!


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi sure us a traffic stopper. He's so handsome


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubby and I tend to keep Yogi's toys in his x-pen in our family room. Tonight he decided to bring each one out, one by one and play with them. He was so cute, prancing out with yet another new toy! 

Here he is with lobster:









This photo shows all the toys he brought out: Rubber Chicken,Lobster, yellow toy, blue shark just off the photo on the left, and possum on the edge on the right, orange ball, nylabone and purple Kong, minus the top part (from Toby):










Presiding over the toys! 









He also enjoyed chewing on poor Toby's tail!


----------



## KiwiD

That Yogi is getting so big and sounds like a very well adjusted pup. What did Toby think of his tail being a chew toy for Yogi:uhoh:?


----------



## hubbub

My girl loves gathering all her babies too - she gathers them like Yogi did. It's funny watching them migrate from one room to the other over the course of the day


----------



## Mayve

Awe, I've missed Yogi, Toby and You...my house looks like it threw up toys right now. Not sure how ONE puppy can have so much crap everywhere. But today is a heavy work schedule, home for a break and then return in about an hour or so...so I'm not touching it right now. I need to vacuum and dust, I'm off Friday will tackle all that plus laundry. I also want to teach Sage to help pick up her toys and put them back in their box. I've seen a video of a Golden doing this so I know it CAN happen...lol

Sage and Emma also need baths, we have more snow coming later today and tomorrow so am going to wait till Friday for baths too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> Awe, I've missed Yogi, Toby and You...my house looks like it threw up toys right now. Not sure how ONE puppy can have so much crap everywhere. But today is a heavy work schedule, home for a break and then return in about an hour or so...so I'm not touching it right now. I need to vacuum and dust, I'm off Friday will tackle all that plus laundry. I also want to teach Sage to help pick up her toys and put them back in their box. I've seen a video of a Golden doing this so I know it CAN happen...lol
> 
> Sage and Emma also need baths, we have more snow coming later today and tomorrow so am going to wait till Friday for baths too.


Yay Mayve!! Your back!!  I also need to teach Yogi to pick up his toys! Right now he gets too distracted! 

What is a vacuum and who dusts anymore?  I gave those things up for Lent (kidding of course!).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's training session for Yogi with the newspaper was met with some competition in the form of his big brother Toby, who also wanted to retrieve the paper. What resulted was a tug fest with the morning paper, which survived with just a few teeth marks in the first section!


----------



## Skyfreedomlover

He is so Cute congrats


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Yay Mayve!! Your back!!  I also need to teach Yogi to pick up his toys! Right now he gets too distracted!
> 
> What is a vacuum and who dusts anymore?  I gave those things up for Lent (kidding of course!).


To a point, I'm only reading posts in the puppy forum or started by someone I know isn't discussing stuff that I don't want or care to read...lol:

I want to give up all house work for ever, but DH won't let me hire a housekeeper..sigh...I'm still working on him though...


----------



## Dallas Gold

*More Photos From the Zoo.....*

Yogi really bugged Toby this afternoon and it ended up in a play biting session. Here are more photos, just like previous photos, but more blurry due to the fact the action is picking up pace and my camera shutter isn't fast enough now! 
As you can see, Toby's jaw is opening and closing just fine now! Yay! I do think he needs to put the little Yoginator in his place though!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Love the bitey faces...


----------



## Bentleysmom

You get the best shots!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Peace, Blessed Peace!*

Toby is back chewing on a nylabone and tonight Yogi sat next to him and didn't try to steal it! He also fell asleep nearby. We love these relaxing moments between brothers!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> You get the best shots!


The funny thing is I don't aim. I just put the camera down where they are and snap away! They are too fast for me to aim and focus!

I got my main camera last year but didn't use it too much. DH asked me about it and I told him just wait until we have a puppy to use it on. Tonight he suggested I get a secondary battery for the camera!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Such cute photos and so glad Toby is feeling better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your pictures are the best! (it helps that the subjects are just so darn cute!)


----------



## Dallas Gold

I have photos from this morning's paper retrieval training. Yogi got it in his mouth, perfectly centered but we didn't have the camera ready. He took it into the family room and dropped it, then picked it up on its end when he realized hubby wanted to do a photo session. We are training him in retrieving and in modeling for the camera I guess! Photobucket isn't working for me for some reason so I will post them later.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Hubby and I tend to keep Yogi's toys in his x-pen in our family room. Tonight he decided to bring each one out, one by one and play with them. He was so cute, prancing out with yet another new toy!
> 
> Here he is with lobster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows all the toys he brought out: Rubber Chicken,Lobster, yellow toy, blue shark just off the photo on the left, and possum on the edge on the right, orange ball, nylabone and purple Kong, minus the top part (from Toby):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding over the toys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also enjoyed chewing on poor Toby's tail!


Awww! That's so precious seeing Yogi with his beloved lobster!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What an evil look in that little stinker's eye in the last pic....


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> I have photos from this morning's paper retrieval training. Yogi got it in his mouth, perfectly centered but we didn't have the camera ready. He took it into the family room and dropped it, then picked it up on its end when he realized hubby wanted to do a photo session. We are training him in retrieving and in modeling for the camera I guess! Photobucket isn't working for me for some reason so I will post them later.


You must have a retrieving genius on your hands. Harry tried today with a weekly circular -- he took it next door again. :doh: He obviously has some issues with his sense of direction like the other males in this house.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are some photos hubby shot right after Yogi got the paper perfectly in his mouth and retrieved it over to our family room floor (getting to the dining room table is on our agenda for training). When he saw the camera he picked the paper back up on its end to model for the hubby:










Our training practice continues and overall I am extremely pleased with his loose leash walking skills. We are going to have some very enjoyable walks together in the coming years if he continues to walk by my side without pulling. His only main distractions are the leaves (and he's getting much better) and people he wants to go visit. I'm trying to tell him that not everyone wants to stop and chat, though the majority of people we pass go out of their way to stop and meet him. I think he was disappointed that a couple and a gentleman both stayed on their side of the street when we passed by. He also experienced behind the fence barking from some chocolate labs and a big old hound dog (actually the hound howled). He stopped to listen, then got right back into step with me without a noticeable reaction! This afternoon I was in our master bathroom and put him in a stay while I turned around and went into the closet-- for about 30 seconds! By George, he stayed! I even turned my back on him! I was shocked and doing happy dances at the same time! He had so much fun training that Toby came over and joined us too! At one point I had both dogs in a down stay. We haven't learned about down stays in training, but Yogi has a good start on it already! He really is a good boy!


----------



## Donatella

I think he grew! He looks bigger  love the daily dose of Yogi


----------



## drofen

Yeesh I hope Maxwell does half as well as Yogi. He's got some big paws to measure up to. 

So far Max will sit on command if he thinks I have a treat but if he suspects I'm not going to make good on the reward he's out of there. Other than that he knows to nudge the blinds on the back door if he needs out.


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Yeesh I hope Maxwell does half as well as Yogi. He's got some big paws to measure up to.
> 
> So far Max will sit on command if he thinks I have a treat but if he suspects I'm not going to make good on the reward he's out of there. Other than that he knows to nudge the blinds on the back door if he needs out.


That is a very good start on potty training! That's a great signal!


----------



## Dallas Gold

More bitey faces to add to our photo collection. Last night Toby initiated the session, he's feeling better! His tick panel came back negative too! 



















After the bitey session Yogi got into it with his favorite toy, his "Roo"







He's not a power chewer so I am hopeful Roo will survive puppyhood!


----------



## Davidrob2

So glad Toby got a good report and he's feeling better.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Good to hear that Toby's report came back good! You are lucky that Yogi isn't a power chewer. Our stuffed animals seem to need surgery shortly after my two get them.... I hope that Honey will follow in her cousin's step to ignor barking dogs on walks....we have a special trainer coming to work with us in April (once spring is here). Honey DOES NOT like barking dogs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay Toby! Your boys are just so cute!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Toby is doing well. Love the bitey photos, they're so cute together!


----------



## OutWest

Glad Toby is feeling playful--best sign of all... Love the bitey face pics. My two play bitey face so much... It's one of my greatest pleasures!~


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi continues to steal more pieces of my heart every day. This boy is such a good puppy! Today he grabbed DH's shoe and hubby said Drop, he did! Then I put him in a sit stay and then walked completely around my cooking island in the kitchen and he stayed put! He had trouble with this in training when we learned it just a week ago and now he's doing such a good job! Toby joined him too! We tried down stay too but he's not as keen on it so I keep the stays short for now. I plan to work him up to 30 minutes as our breeder suggested in some of our puppy manual handouts! He's doing pretty well on leave it- thinks the training versions are just a big game, but we are seeing progress out in the wild with leaves and twigs. Drop is going nicely, as is Trade- he never knows if I'm going to ask him for a Drop or a Trade! We are also making some progress on sit and wait while I put his meal in front of him, but he's such a chow hound this is almost too much for him to bear! I have a few role models in mind for Yogi's obedience skills (Tito and his sandwich!!) so we practice a little bit every day and keep it fun. His spins and his stands are also coming along. 

Tonight is training, and it's windy and cooler. We are on a rooftop. I'm probably going to freeze, but it will be worth it if Yogi learns and enjoys himself!


----------



## dborgers

Looks like they're having a great time. Love the "super vicious dog" looks during bitey face


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Last Bitey of the Month*

More bitey faces, this time initiated by Yogi, though the photos would indicate otherwise:



















I truly love my Toby; however, he is trying my patience and worrying me with his counter surfing.... we are on colitis watch again tonight. He scarfed something as I stopped my dinner prep to take Yogi on an urgent mission to potty. I was literally gone for a few seconds. :banghead:This dog is giving me more gray hairs, so much so I'm getting my hair done tomorrow. 

Yogi's ear is healed up from the yeast infection. He'll go with us Monday to Toby's acupuncture to get a recheck. I really miss how compliant my Barkley was with ear meds. Yogi didn't much like the twice a week cleanings and the daily meds for 10 days. Toby rarely gets any ear infections thank goodness!

Training on the rooftop was cancelled due to high winds and cold weather. Yay!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I really need another dog. Vinnie plays bitey face with me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey's ear has cleared but vet wants me to clean them at least one a week since this is her third ear infection in less than a year.  Hope Yogi's stay clear of infection. Pics of bitey face put a smile on my face...

Yes, everyone should have at least 2 dogs. It's so much fun!


----------



## Belle's Mom

That stinks about training being cancelled as I was looking forward to a class update, but it would have been super cold up there so it is probably for the best.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Love the recent 'bitey face' photos!!! They are making me feel super excited to get our 2nd golden some day in the near future. *:crossfing* I just know Bella will be an amazing big sister, like Tobi is as a big brother!

Sounds like training is going extremely well too! Smart & bidable ~ what a joy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Picture of the Day- Open Wide!










Last night's bitey session was fast and furious. My camera could not focus as fast either. Too bad. There were double zoomies, a long train of goldens zooming as Toby zoomed and Yogi held on to Toby's tail in the rear. It was fun to watch but I got tired. Toby ended up going to bed early but Yogi was still raring to go!


----------



## LibertyME

Loooove this thread!


----------



## Belle's Mom

They are too cute together.


----------



## queenbee

Yogi is adorable! I told my husband that we have to wait until after Ruby is done being a "teenager" to get a second dog. He has always been a fan of standard poodles, but Ruby has converted him to being a lover of Goldens. With her being sick this week, I have had second thoughts about another dog, but I think once we get through this and Ruby is all better, I will a again start wanting another Golden.


----------



## dborgers

In Jack Nicholson voice:

"YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TOOTH!!"










They're too cute


----------



## *Laura*

That's a super 'jaw action shot' of the boys. It's so nice to see pictures of them playing.. It must make you very happy to watch them interacting together.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Laura* said:


> That's a super 'jaw action shot' of the boys. It's so nice to see pictures of them playing.. It must make you very happy to watch them interacting together.


Happy and scared that one of those teeth is going to hurt Toby's eyes, the ones we fixed with the cataract removal surgery!


----------



## Dallas Gold

queenbee said:


> Yogi is adorable! I told my husband that we have to wait until after Ruby is done being a "teenager" to get a second dog. He has always been a fan of standard poodles, but Ruby has converted him to being a lover of Goldens. With her being sick this week, I have had second thoughts about another dog, but I think once we get through this and Ruby is all better, I will a again start wanting another Golden.


Sending you many positive thoughts and prayers for Ruby's recovery. I think Ruby will enjoy a golden sibling when she's a little older!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was gone a good part of the afternoon for a family lunch outing celebrating a birthday. Poor Yogi got an extended nap in his crate. When he came out he was wired, ready to rumble! We did a short training session, followed by a training walk practicing loose leash walking, Leave It, Drop It, Trade and Sit/Wait. Once inside I took his leash off, and was reaching to unsnap his collar but he bolted and started antagonizing poor unsuspecting Toby. They rumbled and tumbled, zoomed, made bitey faces, talked to one another, ran around and just went crazy. I snapped a few photos, just like the others, but a few showing those very sharp Yogi teeth! I ended up delaying their evening meal to let them chill out for a bit! This afternoon's additions to the Toby and Yogi Bitey Journal:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Round Two! Different positions, same rug, same dogs, same bitey faces:


----------



## Ljilly28

I love the happy smile on Toby. He seems very patient and pleased with Yogi's puppy foolish fun!


----------



## hubbub

I never thought I'd say that bitey face would make me smile so much


----------



## Davidrob2

I love picture No. 3 in round 1! I can't tell you how many times I've seen that look from Harry -- usually directed toward my hand.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had his second opportunity to be a comfort dog this morning, the first was at Home Depot a month ago with an elderly lady. This morning we were running back inside the house after he pooped to get his "reward", a Nasty Habit treat to prevent poop eating (he loves them )... I keep him on slip lead to prevent excursions of leaf and twig eating. He was really excited and started zooming and brought me down, on my side, on top of brick edging we have next to our flower beds. It sticks up and is pointy. Argh! I fell in my robe, stabbed my hip and knee, and also scabbed both palms and my elbow all the way down. Not sure how that happened but it did. It was much too close to where Toby does his business, but I avoided that too--and I always scoop immediately because of said puppy habit...I had my phone in my hand and it went skidding. Yogi got a very puzzled look on his face, ran over to me, then saw the phone and decided to retrieve it into the house for me (undamaged by force or teeth!). Then he ran over and got very concerned as I was assessing my wounds, I got down on the floor and he started licking my face...then he got distracted and went for my hair! Ooops! Then it was back to concern, then he decided to retrieve my "good" arm by chomping down--Ouch! Then he was concerned again. Obviously we need more practice, but I appreciate his efforts. I'm fine, just have to heal the wounded areas and get through the hip bruise. It could have been a lot worse, but it wasn't thank goodness! Yogi was very sweet, but you just cannot keep that puppy excitement out of him for too long!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh my - I am glad you are OK....but I am concerned about how sore you will be tomorrow.

Love the "comforting" tale that followed the fall.


----------



## drofen

Wowza! Hope you heal up quickly!!


----------



## Mayve

Oboy! I fell one morning coming through the door from outside into the kitchen with 
Sage on leash. Sage's reaction was to at first look at me like "oh yeah,you are on the floor...it's PLAY time" but I was holding my knee rocking and I think somewhere in her brain it registered that I was hurt, so I got a mixed bag of licks and bites too....but that was after she lept on top of me with the intent to use me as her chew toy.

Got to love them...lol! I hope it all heals soon and you aren't to sore for to long...


----------



## nolefan

Aw Anne, I'm glad you're ok, but I bet you will be sore as someone mentioned. I wish you wouldn't work without a net..... Your play by play of Yogi's response is pretty funny, I am sure he was wondering what you were up to.... Take it easy today.
Kristy


----------



## HolDaisy

Oops hope you're feeling better soon. When those zoomies are in full force there's no stopping them is there, Daisy had us on the floor many times. I'm sure it won't be long until Sammy does the same. Sounds like Yogi was sweet though when he realised what he had done.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Aww im glad your ok! you will be sore i just hope it's not for long. Chester has knocked me down so many times, he get's so excited in the morning once i'm up he HAS to run to me. I'm trying to teach him "touch" when he's that excited he knows it when he's calm.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gosh Anne, I'm glad you didn't break anything. I fell once while walking Gunner. I hit a raised sidewalk. I went flying and when I realized what had happened Gunner was standing over me and kissing me. 

I had similar injuries but I'm sure you will be more sore as the day goes on...I was. Take it easy today if your kids will let you.


----------



## Davidrob2

Sorry you fell, but glad you are OK. Just don't tell the rest of your household. Take some advil and let them wait on you hand and foot for the remainder of the day!


----------



## dborgers

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Anne.


----------



## Thalie

Ouchie ! Sending you a virtual ice pack for any part that might need one.

Yogi, sweetie, people walk only on their back legs (silly them) so they topple more easily than puppies. Don't break your person.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We scheduled Yogi's first examination for the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study for mid April. If anyone has a dog under 2 years of age that has AKC papers, please consider enrolling: https://www.caninelifetimehealth.org/


----------



## Dallas Gold

*More Photos from Toby/Yogi Land*

Big Brother Toby taking a break from Yogi play by resting on the sofa:










Good Morning Yogi! This is what we see in the mornings when we wake up. His favorite Roo is there with him at night:









Paper Retrieving Continues- and we are taking it further every day. He wanted the paper to say hi to the bunny this morning:









Today was a joint appointment for both dogs with their vet. Yogi's ear checked out as healed and Toby got eye acupuncture and a new sore on his mouth examined. They were ready to get unleashed from their seat belts once home:









It was 88 here today! Yep, Yogi got his first taste of Texas heat! We walked when it was only 84 and his tongue was hanging! One of the families in the area we walk stopped by in the car and their daughter hopped out to meet Yogi and walk with us to her house at the other end of the block. She is about 10 years old and has loved on all of our dogs. Toby did spins and shake for her and she loves him. The feeling is mutual. He sure loves his little girlfriends!


----------



## Davidrob2

Oh my goodness! Those pictures are adorable -- especially the first one of Toby. I needed a pick me up of "good dog" pictures today. Harry has been into trouble all day long. I ran inside to answer the phone just a second ago. When I went back to the door to double check on him, he had dug up the strawberry plants I had put in a pot only minutes before. :doh: Can I trade Harry for Toby for a couple of hours so I can remember what a well behaved golden is like?


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the Toby Yogi pictures! Keep them coming! So adorable!


----------



## *Laura*

Toby and Yogi both have such beautiful faces. Love the pics (I hope you're feeling better now Anne)


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Afternoon Walk*

Today was much cooler than yesterday's walk- we went from a high of 88 yesterday down to the 50s! The coats came out simply because the wind chill made it feel as though it was in the 30s! The boys had a good afternoon walk.

Toby:










Yogi:









Yogi taking the loop of the loose leash and walking himself (yes, I know this is discouraged in training, but it keeps him from picking up leaves, twigs, wood chips and similar items):










Here is a squirrel we encountered who watched us intently. Yogi does not react to squirrels....yet:










The only real excitement in the walk was when a couple drove by with their window open and their hound dog howled and barked at the dogs. Yogi was a little confused!


----------



## hotel4dogs

your photos made my day! thanks!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great pics of your walk today. Wow, what a change in temps! How are you feeling after your fall?


----------



## Belle's Mom

Isn't class supposed to be tonight? Is it cancelled with the wind?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Peaceful co-existence for a few moments, letting me finish some computer work:









aaah:









Enjoying a moment with the lobster:









Toby loves his Moose and Yogi loves his Toby ear:









Later they were playing with their squirrel (the toy, not the one in the earlier photos) and I spotted a lot of blood on it. I quickly checked both dogs out and found nothing wrong with their mouths. I'm assuming Yogi lost a tooth and swallowed it.


----------



## Bentleysmom

LOL at your post about the coats coming out, I looked at the pics expecting to see the dogs sporting their coats. I think Toby & Yogi would enjoy a nice dapper looking coat 

I always look forward to your pics!


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm impressed you can get any computer work done with that cute little face around. I would be so tempted to wake Yogi up just to love on him!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Isn't class supposed to be tonight? Is it cancelled with the wind?


It's on Thursday night, but I did get confused when the trainer sent a reply to something I asked her when I replied to her Cancel Class? email from last Thursday! She gave me some information about the intermediate Manners class, which sounds like a lot of fun for us. The high Thursday is *supposed* to be 69 so I hope that means it won't be so cold up there! Then next week we'll have daylight savings so that will help!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Great pics of your walk today. Wow, what a change in temps! How are you feeling after your fall?


Cathy, thanks for asking....I'm doing pretty well and am up and about as usual, except my hip bruise is sore and my road rash is still burning! I was on the inversion table last night when Yogi came bounding in and jumped up to say hi, kiss me and grabe my hair, scratching the side of my forehead and it bled too! I'm mutilated!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> LOL at your post about the coats coming out, I looked at the pics expecting to see the dogs sporting their coats. I think Toby & Yogi would enjoy a nice dapper looking coat
> 
> I always look forward to your pics!


 Thanks! I don't think the pups would wear coats right now, though Toby could use one because the sonogram technician shaved too much of his belly!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love your photos! Hope you feel better, I fell on the ice two times Saturday morning walking Charlie (not his fault), I feel your pain. Never dull moment with these little ones.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Surprise! This morning Yogi wanted to go outside to potty as we were finishing breakfast and reading the morning news. I took him out and he wanted to use the dog doors to come back inside, rather than go through the side patio door. This is something we encourage because eventually, when he can be trusted not to eat every fallen leaf, he will be able to go out on his own to attend to his needs. He rushed in through the set of doors, jumped on my kitchen table chair (which I did not push into the table) and launched onto our kitchen table to say hi to hubby up close and at his level. Oops! This dog likes to jump! Even though we are liberal about letting dogs on our sofas, the kitchen table is off limits, so hubby immediately got him off and we both tried not to laugh about it, even though it was really cute and he was so happy. It also brought back memories of our Beau who enjoyed using our picnic table as his backyard perch. Here is sweet Beau from 1992....and yes, I am drawing parallels between Beau and Yogi because there are similar personality traits in both. Beau was such a good and gentle boy and I still miss him!


----------



## OutWest

Beau looks really sweet and gentle. I bet you do still miss him. Love the updates on Mr. Yogi.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Guess Who Inherited a Big Bone Stuffie From His Guardian Bridge Angel Beau? He loves it! We put it away when Toby was a puppy because he almost destroyed it, but we hope it will survive with Yogi loving it.


----------



## Mayve

I see you had a table dancer too. Sage hasn't tried lately. I pushed the chairs in and she tried a few times to find a new route....got frustrated and barked at it and finally just leaves it alone...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> I see you had a table dancer too. Sage hasn't tried lately. I pushed the chairs in and she tried a few times to find a new route....got frustrated and barked at it and finally just leaves it alone...


I think yesterday was one of those crazy puppy energy days for Mr. Yogi. We have not experienced that many! I took advantage of his exuberant nature and we had a lot of fun training and he did really well, even with his nemesis- Down and Down Stay. Unfortunately hubby wanted him to nap while he watched a TV show before bed, despite my advice we need to keep him going so he will C-r-a-s-h at bedtime-- and yep, Yogi decided the crate was not his idea of a fun activity. We ended up practicing tough love, putting him in the newly installed crate in our family room when he kept on protesting 10 minutes later-- tough love for me mostly. He's much more himself today, with his usual puppy energy and no kitchen table visits! We have training tonight so he'll be good and tired before bed! Yippee!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Walking Yogi is a dream come true- he doesn't pull! Yes, he's a puppy and he does like to scout for leaves, acorns and other items to eat, but he doesn't pull my arm out of the socket so he is fun to walk with and will make a fantastic walking partner! Because he doesn't pull loose leash walking is a cinch and he sometimes grabs the loose part of the lead to carry in his mouth. I know this is not proper for training purposes, but, let's face it- it's cute and it keeps him from scouting for stuff to eat. Here are some photos hubby captured with his Samsung cell phone in burst mode, then he beamed them to me by tapping our phones together (so cool!):


----------



## dborgers

The combined scores are in for behavior and cuteness!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi was once again a Rock Star in training last night. I am continually amazed at just how eager he is to learn and to train. Training with him is a joy! Last night involved long lead calls to Come, extended stay exercises and the trick was roll over. By the time we got to Roll Over Yogi was so tired so we need to work a little longer on it. It was a lot of fun to see him eagerly fly to us when we called him. Two of the dogs in the class are very fearful due to abusive pre-rescue backgrounds and it was interesting to see the differences in approaches these dogs took to the same exercise. By the end they were doing good, with class encouragement. My hubby and I took some time during play time to work with a large fearful dog to get her to come to us for treats. She is particularly fearful of men but the hubby won her over to everyone's amazement, including the owner, who said her husband hasn't had that much luck yet. I've got a good hearted hubby.:smooch: Here are some photos from playtime, at the end, with Yogi and his best buddies: Bella (one of the fearful dogs) and Marty, aka jumping jack! 





































As we left Toby said goodnight to the kitties, in a most gentle way. His buddy Marty ruined the moment by barking at them. :doh:

We weighed Yogi and he's up to 29 lbs, from 27 on Monday!


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*

I just want to cuddle with Yogi!! 

Love all of his pictures and the blue harness and those PAWS!!


----------



## Davidrob2

Yogi looks ready for spring with his purple collar and blue harness.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I just love, love, love your Yogi!


----------



## nolefan

Great update! Yogi has such a sweet expression, it's nice to hear that he is doing so well with his class... Good Puppy Boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> I just want to cuddle with Yogi!!
> 
> Love all of his pictures and the blue harness and those PAWS!!


Karen, that harness is his seat belt harness. I prefer training with a lead on collar so we don't use it for every day stuff, just the car. He's almost too big for it!

Those PAWS are inherited from his Daddy GCH Harvorview Under Construction- Detour! 

He is totally cuddle-able!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Yogi looks ready for spring with his purple collar and blue harness.


Yep, we aren't exactly color coordinated! His official "color" is purple and Penny & Maggie's Mom gave us his collar and a beautiful lead in purple. The seat belt harness didn't come in purple so we settled for blue. When he's full grown we'll get him a harness but plan to use leather collar and lead for walking, assuming he continues to walk right by my side. :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So sweet. Can't wait to see him!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> So sweet. Can't wait to see him!!!!


Yogi has a meet and greet scheduled with some Dallas forum members next week and he's going to get all gussied up for them since he's such a social butterfly. Word of warning forum ladies- his tail goes nuts when he's happy, and that in turn makes me very happy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yogi is just so cute! And smart too!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Wish I could meet him while he is still a puppy....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Awwwww! Yogi is ADORABLE! Lucky little dude.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Wish I could meet him while he is still a puppy....


Me too! I'd love to meet you and your two as well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mssjnnfer said:


> Awwwww! Yogi is ADORABLE! Lucky little dude.


Hi there! Miss you!! Your profile photo looks great!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi has a meet and greet scheduled with some Dallas forum members next week and he's going to get all gussied up for them since he's such a social butterfly. Word of warning forum ladies- his tail goes nuts when he's happy, and that in turn makes me very happy!


 
That sounds like so much fun, take lots of pictures.

He is just so adorable, how is his big brother?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> That sounds like so much fun, take lots of pictures.
> 
> He is just so adorable, how is his big brother?


Thanks for asking, Toby is doing well and we are very happy. He's trying to keep Yogi in line too!  It's not too hard- Yogi is a very easy puppy compared to Toby!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Dallas Gold said:


> Hi there! Miss you!! Your profile photo looks great!


Hiiii! I miss you!! Thank you! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## *Laura*

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi has a meet and greet scheduled with some Dallas forum members next week and he's going to get all gussied up for them since he's such a social butterfly. Word of warning forum ladies- his tail goes nuts when he's happy, and that in turn makes me very happy!


I hope we get pictures of Yogi all gussied up. I wish I could meet little Yogi


----------



## Thalie

Oh, you are all going to have a blast at the DFW meeting. I wish I were closer to see puppy Yogi all spruced up. I'll take a helicopter tail any day. You know pictures of the whole event are a must.

I am glad Toby is better and that Yogi's ear is all fixed up. 

Tummy rubs and ear scritches all around (well, for the pupsters, not the people, lol).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Poor Yoges.... he got very bitey yesterday afternoon with Toby and me. Toby spent some time playing with him in the bedroom while I attempted to get some warm weather clothes out and put some of the winter clothes away (it's time for spring!! ). Toby ran to me and the whole side of his head looked bloody! They weren't playing rough. I examined him and could see Toby was fine, but Yogi was teething and one side of his gums was bloody. Poor baby. That explained the surge in his biteyness. I cleaned up Toby, gave Yogi something cold and frozen to gnaw on and decided clothes switchover needs to wait until today. Then I discovered poor Yogi's ear is yucky again, probably from the teething, so I cleaned it out and medicated it, no easy fete, but he immediately started acting like he felt better. Those ears were clear yesterday! I think the teething issues caused the ear drainage to malfunction or something. I got some Cowboy Magic out and eased some tangles out from behind his ears as well. Poor little guy was a mess. Then we cuddled on the sofa before he jumped over to the ottoman to stretch out and sleep....aaah...:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

poor Yogi! Teething is such a rough stage. My guys loved playing tug with rope toys at that point, I think because it yanks the teeth out...


----------



## hubbub

Hannah was playing pretty roughly with a *very* light yellow lab and we noticed that the lab had blood smeared all over her face and neck. I was initially horrified until I saw the little tooth stuck in the goo and realized my baby was growing up. Strangely, she never played with the lab again... 



hotel4dogs said:


> My guys loved playing tug with rope toys at that point, I think because it yanks the teeth out...


Hannah too!


----------



## Belle's Mom

oh my....poor bloody Toby and poor Yogi....sounds like a rough day for them. Glad all is better now.


----------



## Davidrob2

Isn't that the scariest thing to see blood all over the place?!! Hope everyone is feeling better today.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sorry about Yogi, give your boys Hugs from us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the tip on the tug rope. You know, I think Toby may be better at figuring things out like this than I am! Last night, after the bloody incident he actually ran over to the secondary toy box, opened it with his muzzle and pulled out a tug! I will definitely make sure they do some tugging later today. I put Yogi in for a nap because my leg is getting sore from being mistaken for a chew toy! This too shall pass. I confirmed, it is a molar that is coming in, poor baby. The strange thing is his ear looks great when he wakes up, but by noon it's red again, so my guess is there is a drainage issue. One eye is weepy too- on the side of the tooth coming in.


----------



## Dallas Gold




----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks for the tip on the tug rope. You know, I think Toby may be better at figuring things out like this than I am! Last night, after the bloody incident he actually ran over to the secondary toy box, opened it with his muzzle and pulled out a tug! I will definitely make sure they do some tugging later today. I put Yogi in for a nap because my leg is getting sore from being mistaken for a chew toy! This too shall pass. I confirmed, it is a molar that is coming in, poor baby. The strange thing is his ear looks great when he wakes up, but by noon it's red again, so my guess is there is a drainage issue. One eye is weepy too- on the side of the tooth coming in.


In people, this is true. Many babies get treated for ear infections when actually they're just teething. Losing teeth and new teeth erupting are very inflammatory processes.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby + Yogi + tug rope = cuteness overload!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> In people, this is true. Many babies get treated for ear infections when actually they're just teething. Losing teeth and new teeth erupting are very inflammatory processes.


Thanks for verifying this. Our breeder also suggested the same thing. I actually helped a tooth out today- either the whole tooth or a part of it at least and he seems to be feeling better! I let the dogs play again and when they finished he was smacking his mouth frantically! Poor little guy- I keep on telling him this too shall pass, this too shall pass!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took the dogs out for a nice walk early this afternoon, then hubby and I set about to doing spring cleaning chores. I pulled the fabric sofa cover we use over the leather sofa cushions (for protection from dog claws) and threw it in the laundry, but turned the cushions upside down, then let the dogs play for a while. Yogi took advantage of the extra traction and had a great time doing zoomies on and off the sofa and love seat, which we just moved back into the family room, along with the extra crate. We moved his x-pen into the kitchen, which he likes better I think. 

Here are some photos of the two in action.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Another tug session and a nice big puppy tooth left on the rug! I have a Ziploc of Yogi teeth to preserve for posterity!


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Another tug session and a nice big puppy tooth left on the rug! I have a Ziploc of Yogi teeth to preserve for posterity!


Wish I had some of Harry's. He must be swallowing them. I don't think I want one badly enough to look for them!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We now have 3 baby teeth! I'm hoping that once the adult teeth come in the bitey will ease up!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Gabby is still bitey... I loved collecting her teeth! Yogi is so cute!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Yogi's a doll! I saved some of those shark teeth too. Maddie was a beast.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just wanted to brag a bit on my little sweet puppy! Down and down stay were the two most difficult things for Yogi to master. I just put him in a down stay, walked 360 degrees around him, went and sat down on an ottoman behind him, counted to 10, got up and walked another complete circle around him and he stayed! Since he didn't get up from the down stay when I praised and treated him I dropped two treats down in front of him, in front of each paw and asked him to leave it and he did! I'm very proud of Yogi's progress with impulse control. I then took him on a nice walk with a loose lead and he stayed right by my side. He's such a good boy!


----------



## Bob Dylan

BRAG..........That is what Mommy's are supposed to do (among other things)
Love to read about your sweet baby and his brother.


----------



## Davidrob2

Good job Yogi (and congratulations to your trainer)!


----------



## Dallas Gold

He has a loose lower tooth (incisior) and I'm just waiting for it to be a little looser to take it out. It's bugging him and I tried to help it but didn't want to make him cry in pain so I am letting him gnaw on me!


----------



## Dallas Gold




----------



## Davidrob2

I love the second picture -- definitely Christmas card worthy!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the realtionship Toby and Yogi have together. <3


----------



## coppers-mom

Those sure are two of the cutest boys on the planet!!!!!


----------



## sunset

I have really enjoyed reading this thread and seeing all of the pictures of Yogi and Toby. Our last golden was named Toby and looks so much like your Toby. He was the best golden we have had so far.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


>


Wow! Yogi's looking adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold

MercyMom said:


> Wow! Yogi's looking adorable!


Thanks, and as of an hour ago he's had a nice bath, a partial dry with my hair dryer and a finish off dry with a nice walk on this warm day! He was trying to capture the air from my drier with his mouth- he's so funny! :smooch:


----------



## SMBC

He's gotten so big!! And a lot darker too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

I bet Yogi has put some spunk back into Toby. Lennon changed Erica life for the better. She was 8 and Lennon was 4 mo. she thought he was her baby. Totally took care of him but I guess after giving up so many of her own (puppy mill) he was the one to stay! He now towers over her but she is still in charge.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Those two boys are just priceless!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi, Toby and I enjoyed our late morning visit with Belles Mom, mylissyK, and Penny & Maggie's Mom! They each helped me with a little Yogi training as they came inside our home- we are trying to tame the excessive greeting disorder and these ladies were brave volunteers today! I also appreciate them letting Yogi (and Toby) deposit fur on them and sniff them all over. Yogi and Toby didn't disappoint and gave a rounding play fight performance, with vocals by Toby. Yogi also displayed his sneaky talent in going into the powder room with one of his guests and grabbing the roll of toilet paper and running! I've actually been playing a leave it game with him over the toilet paper, but obviously I need to step it up a notch or two! Thanks ladies! 

This afternoon we took the boys for their afternoon walk and it's in the 70s outside. At the corner of our street an obese corgi broke lead and came waddling to us, while his owner casually walked towards him. Normally, this would be an issue for Toby, but the corgi immediately hit the ground, belly up and Yogi went over to say hi. They became good friends too! Toby made friends after witnessing how Yogi does it. Good boy Yogi for teaching Toby some dogs are friendly! As we continued we ran into a lady who just had rotator cuff surgery and was walking her dog one handed. Her dog was also friendly and Yogi took advantage to become friends with him. Once again, Toby followed his little brother's lead and made friends. A car drove by, rolled down the window and remarked at how cute Yogi is.... this happens almost every walk now! It was a very good walk, with Yogi walking by my side. 

The teething continues for Yogi. 

Tonight is training class, always fun!


----------



## Davidrob2

What a great day you and your boys have had!


----------



## LibertyME

Great update!


----------



## drofen

What a fun morning!


----------



## Belle's Mom

It was GREAT to come over and meet everyone!!

Toby and Yogi are both fabulous - so friendly, happy, and just adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some photos I snapped about 3 minutes before Yogi's company arrived today:



















These photos were taken at the training class tonight, during an impromptu before and scheduled after class play session. This dog is a very fearful female, rescued out of a ghetto, according to her owner. She is very fearful of other dogs and of men, yet she allows Yogi to approach and greet and she's taken treats out of my hubby's hands. The trainer praised Yogi's approach to her and his demeanor with her.










Here is his buddy Monty, who is a bouncing bundle of energy. He gave Yogi a dose of his own medicine by chasing Yogi and grabbing on to his ears and his tail, just as Yogi does to Toby. They had a great session before class of chasing each other across the roof deck!


----------



## Mayve

Yogi is getting so big. I love his facial expressions...


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like you had a really fun day  Yogi is so cute. Aw ... There's a female golden in Ollie's puppy class that looks just like him. Every time I looked at "Lucy" I thought about Yogi. She's just as much a training star as Yogi is.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I absolutely get so happy when I catch the boys in moments like this:










This is a glimpse into the very near future, when this scene is played out more often.:smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Easy to see how much he's grown with him stretched out on the tiles.

You sure have a couple of cutie pies there


----------



## robinrd

Omg so cute makes me want another puppy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

They both are so precious, Love your pictures. Yogi seems much bigger all stretched out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures as always, my that little guy has really grown.


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures as always, my that little guy has really grown.


He is! I highly recommend his EZ Grow Crate- you put him in at night, and the next morning when you open the door he's taller and heavier! The dog food also helps! 

Here are some photos from the last couple of days:

Enjoying a puppy chew while teething (he's missing several!):









I shot these photos this morning when I first got on my computer- today's theme is basically squirrels, football and a skunk, with several chew bones thrown in! He sure does make me smile!


----------



## nolefan

Good Morning Yogi!!! You sure are looking precious and full of fun this morning  He is looking so long and lean, how old is he now?


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> He is! I highly recommend his EZ Grow Crate- you put him in at night, and the next morning when you open the door he's taller and heavier! The dog food also helps!


Haha, too funny!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> Good Morning Yogi!!! You sure are looking precious and full of fun this morning  He is looking so long and lean, how old is he now?


He is 5 and a half months and weighs 31 lbs. They grow so fast!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

I see Yogi's making good use of his assortment of chew toys. He's such a cutie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is a dream puppy and reminds me so much of our first Golden, Beau, who was a gentle giant! We just finished an early afternoon walk on a nice sunny and warm day. He walked by my side and the only pulling was to meet people. He carried the loop of his lead in his mouth for about 3/4 of the 3/4 mile walk. We have new neighbors six houses down and we met them and their adorable 4 month old puppy Leo, an itty bitty fluffball. Yogi was so gentle- reminded me of when our Beau met our next door neighbor's yorkie and he got down on his belly so he would not tower over her. After a nice visit it was on to meet even more people working in their yards doing spring gardening. As we rounded the intersection to our neighborhood one of my other neighbors stopped in his car, rolled his window down and asked us to walk by his house so his wife could come get some Yogi love. We used to walk our Goldens together when she had one and she even mentioned that Yogi reminds her of Beau. It's my dream come true! I could not ask for a better canine walking companion at such a very young age. He truly loves people and animals and is such a happy boy!

We also spent some time watching and listening to a teenage neighbor shooting hoops. It's noisy and I thought it might be good for him to get used to that type of noise. It's something that wasn't on our socialization list of noise exposures because I didn't think of it, but even though he's out of the magic 12-16 week window, it's good to get the exposure in early. Next week I plan to drive him down to the stables about a mile from our house so he can watch horses from a safe distance. We'll get to meet one soon when we start walking the trails around the lake and I don't want him to be spooked or spook a horse. 

We also spent some time doing training and he is coming along nicely. I've been concentrating on "leave it" with a sacrificial toilet paper roll in our bathroom. We are improving daily... today it was 75% kibble treat and 25% snatch of toilet paper! He loves his toilet paper! He even jumped on our bed, ran over to my nightstand and grabbed a kleenex out of the box! Such a goof! Day by day we do a few minutes of games designed to teach him impulse control, and I'm seeing progress. We ended up trying to do our first "weave"- a dog trick. We've got a lot more practice to do, but it's mostly because of me and my uncoordination! We'll get there. The goal is for him to have some tricks to use when visiting with children.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is DH "potty training" coming along?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi discovered (by himself) the joys of storm door watching. He decided on his own to go look out the storm door which I leave open (it's locked for safety) for Toby to watch on warm weather days. I ran and grabbed my camera and shot a few photos of the event. All of my dogs have enjoyed this tradition so I'm very happy that Yogi will carry on.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I finally trained the hubby in the art of listening for Yogi's signs, which, admittedly, are somewhat subtle! Getting upstairs and downstairs potty bells was what got the DH trained! Love those potty bells! Now there is no denying the bell ringing. If/when Yogi rings the bell he goes out, whether he meant to ring it or not! Once I got him to agree to humor me on this and then Yogi actually rang the bell to go out and did his business the hubby was hooked and so excited it is working. It also helps that Yogi's bladder control is improving as he gets bigger! 

Now hubby's wanting to get him to use the dog doors consistently, which is the ultimate goal; however, I'm still going to want to go out with him to make sure there is no eating indiscretion! So far Yogi has going back inside through the doors down solid, but he's reluctant to go out through them to get outside.


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi discovered (by himself) the joys of storm door watching. He decided on his own to go look out the storm door which I leave open (it's locked for safety) for Toby to watch on warm weather days. I ran and grabbed my camera and shot a few photos of the event. All of my dogs have enjoyed this tradition so I'm very happy that Yogi will carry on.


I love those pictures. Buddy used to sit for hours at the storm door and watch the world go by -- we called it his doggy HDTV. Harry doesn't seem to care about it yet. He would much rather *be* outside.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> I love those pictures. Buddy used to sit for hours at the storm door and watch the world go by -- we called it his doggy HDTV. Harry doesn't seem to care about it yet. He would much rather *be* outside.


My Toby is so addicted to it that he pouts when we don't open it. Since it gets really hot here in the summer we keep it closed except for a couple of hours in the early morning- he sure lets me know he doesn't like it! He's not paying the electric bill so his protests fall on deaf ears!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Dallas Gold said:


> I finally trained the hubby in the art of listening for Yogi's signs, which, admittedly, are somewhat subtle! Getting upstairs and downstairs potty bells was what got the DH trained! Love those potty bells! Now there is no denying the bell ringing. If/when Yogi rings the bell he goes out, whether he meant to ring it or not! Once I got him to agree to humor me on this and then Yogi actually rang the bell to go out and did his business the hubby was hooked and so excited it is working. It also helps that Yogi's bladder control is improving as he gets bigger!
> 
> Now hubby's wanting to get him to use the dog doors consistently, which is the ultimate goal; however, I'm still going to want to go out with him to make sure there is no eating indiscretion! So far Yogi has going back inside through the doors down solid, but he's reluctant to go out through them to get outside.


It would be easier to raise and train 20 puppies than it is to train one husband. :doh:
I love the pic of Yogi watching out the door. Do you have any pics of Toby doing it?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> It would be easier to raise and train 20 puppies than it is to train one husband. :doh:
> I love the pic of Yogi watching out the door. Do you have any pics of Toby doing it?


You've got that right about the training of the hubbies! We were laughing yesterday because he said on Yogi's gotcha day that he was looking forward to March because Yogi would be fully trained and we could let him roam free in the house and not worry--I responded by asking if he had forgotten about Toby's puppy antics? We got him at 7 months and he honestly didn't "calm" down until age 7 or 8. Now hubby is telling me that by May surely we won't need to crate him! :doh: To be perfectly honest, Yogi is pretty trustworthy in the house already, except for one floor electrical plug that we plug a table lamp into, and any toilet paper roll that is hung in a bathroom. I have visions of leaving a bathroom door open and coming home to a house that was t-peed on the inside by Yogi! :uhoh: He LOVES his toilet paper! :doh:

I do have some photos:

My first heart dog Beau, at the door:









Barkley and Toby enjoying the door:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh my gosh Anne, Beau and Penny DO look alot alike. She's my heart dog too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh Anne, Beau and Penny DO look alot alike. She's my heart dog too.


Now you know why I was intently staring at Penny when she visited here- I was thinking of my dear Beau and saw the same spark in her eyes that I loved so much in Beau. 

I should also say that Barkley and Toby are also my heart dogs, but in different ways. Yogi is already my heart dog too, in a way very similar to Beau. I am thrilled and always in awe when Yogi does something that brings back a Beau memory. This week was full of them, including when he started to lick my toes after I stepped out of the shower..oh boy did that send me down memory lane.


----------



## Mayve

Awesome pics. Yogi is growing up nicely.

We have a front door like that and I have recently started opening it in the morning when the sun is shining in. My cats like to lay in the sun spot...but I noticed Sage sitting there watching the world go by. The neighbor boy 8yrs, was out the other day and Sage's tail was wagging so fast I thought she might take off in flight. Now everytime it is open she sits and watches for him....


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think Sage may become addicted as well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our walk today was, uh, interesting. Yogi decided to grab a neighbor's gardening glove and for the first time wouldn't let go. His kibble wasn't cutting the trick for trading purposes. Oh my, his jaw got stronger overnight! They brought their 7 year old daughter out who was wanting to meet him, but she was nervous. No problem, we would gradually get up to her, but I have a feeling that Yogi was remembering the breeder's daughter of the same age, because he was really excited to say hi. We got him calmed down, and when he approached her he did something that was just perfect for her- he licked her toes. She was so excited that he did that! So now she loves Yogi! We also met other neighbors, visited with Leo again, the 4 month old puppy, and came home. He's napping now. It's pretty obvious to me that Yogi is going to do really well with children and with elderly people based on how he approaches them. 

We practiced leave it again with the toilet paper roll. He was 100% until I decided to stand up to end the exercise and he pounced on the sacrificial roll. Guess we have more practicing to do or I will need to continually treat him while I am in there!:uhoh: I'm thinking more practice is the practical solution.  Today we did a sit stay and down stay, with me going 360 degrees around him, backing up and pausing- and he held it.


----------



## *Laura*

I love all your Yogi updates and pictures Anne. I can't believe how grown up Yogi is getting.


----------



## Zombo

Best thread ever. If only I had some popcorn a few pages ago ...


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are giving Yogi more freedom in the room where we keep our indoor exercise equipment. Previously we kept him in an x-pen, basically for his own safety. The past few days he started exploring the treadmill:

Uh Yogi, wrong direction!









Mom, how do you make it go?









I think we'll stick to outdoor walks Yogi! Yesterday I was very impressed with his approach to a dog we visited on our walk who was just diagnosed with an inoperable cancer. He was so gentle and very calm around her and didn't want to leave when it was time to move on. What a sweetie! 

We are continuing his socialization with different sound exposures as well on our walks. He's been around a few construction sites in our neighborhood (lots of home renovation and tear down/new construction projects) but yesterday we walked by a home that was buzzing with hammering due to a roofing project.. and he did very well. The debris truck was just pulling away with a load of the old roof and it didn't faze him. 

I also let his trainer know we will be enrolling with her continuing manners class and possibly her dog tricks class as well. I was looking for one more class for him, for the learning, as well as the socialization. It's hard to believe he is two weeks shy of the six month mark already!


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> It's hard to believe he is two weeks shy of the six month mark already!


But he still has that adorable puppy look!


----------



## vcm5

I love the picture of him and his Roo! He is the absolute cutest!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogloverforlife

He sure is growing up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge

He is almost six months already? Oh, how time flies! He looks very well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Almost 6 months, you're kidding, where has the time gone.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mom... make it work, make it work!! I can seem to figure this thing out!


----------



## Belle's Mom

I know he has not been watching Caesar Milan who has the dogs walk on tread mills.....


----------



## Tennyson

Yogi is a very handsome fella. 6 months? Was wondering if the slow growth comes in to play. My breeder of my soon to be puppy is a huge advocate of the slow growth method. Neighbor down the street has a 5 month old female and she is much bigger then the Yogimeister.
Doing a great job with him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> Yogi is a very handsome fella. 6 months? Was wondering if the slow growth comes in to play. My breeder of my soon to be puppy is a huge advocate of the slow growth method. Neighbor down the street has a 5 month old female and she is much bigger then the Yogimeister.
> Doing a great job with him.


He will be 24 weeks (6 months) on April 1. Last night's weigh in showed him at 33 lbs, which is small compared to what I'm reading here on the forum. I'm loosely following the slow growth plan on both feeding and exercise. I'm also being extremely careful in introducing new foods and treats to him, making sure it's in small doses and one at a time to monitor for any adverse reaction- so far so good. Yesterday I gave him less than a 1/2 tsp of coconut oil and he did fine. I also put some on my hands (for dryness from all the washing after taking him out for potty) and he follows me everywhere trying to lick it off! I now use that before walks to keep his attention focused on me! 

He's in that growth spurt stage and right now he's legs! His temporary walking harness is getting too tight so I ordered him a new halter in a Tweener size. 

Today's walk took us by a home where they had a tree stump machine at work- loud! He totally ignored it, choosing to focus on the tulip petals in the yard instead. He also met more people out walking. He definitely enjoys catching up with the people he's met before. He was very sweet with a 4 year old boy who wanted to pet him, but was slightly nervous about it.


----------



## nolefan

I can't believe Yogi is hitting 6 months! How is that possible? You just brought him home! (I'm getting old, time is flying faster and faster anymore).... I am so thrilled for you that he is handling meeting children and strange dogs so well - what a huge relief that your efforts are paying off in such a big way. 

I would love to know if you have any suggestions out of the ordinary for Ellie's first month at home and if you have any thoughts on things you wish you'd done differently or would tweak if you had to do it over....


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> We are giving Yogi more freedom in the room where we keep our indoor exercise equipment. Previously we kept him in an x-pen, basically for his own safety. The past few days he started exploring the treadmill:
> 
> Uh Yogi, wrong direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom, how do you make it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll stick to outdoor walks Yogi! Yesterday I was very impressed with his approach to a dog we visited on our walk who was just diagnosed with an inoperable cancer. He was so gentle and very calm around her and didn't want to leave when it was time to move on. What a sweetie!
> 
> We are continuing his socialization with different sound exposures as well on our walks. He's been around a few construction sites in our neighborhood (lots of home renovation and tear down/new construction projects) but yesterday we walked by a home that was buzzing with hammering due to a roofing project.. and he did very well. The debris truck was just pulling away with a load of the old roof and it didn't faze him.
> 
> I also let his trainer know we will be enrolling with her continuing manners class and possibly her dog tricks class as well. I was looking for one more class for him, for the learning, as well as the socialization. It's hard to believe he is two weeks shy of the six month mark already!


So cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> I can't believe Yogi is hitting 6 months! How is that possible? You just brought him home! (I'm getting old, time is flying faster and faster anymore).... I am so thrilled for you that he is handling meeting children and strange dogs so well - what a huge relief that your efforts are paying off in such a big way.
> 
> I would love to know if you have any suggestions out of the ordinary for Ellie's first month at home and if you have any thoughts on things you wish you'd done differently or would tweak if you had to do it over....


hmmm, out of the ordinary? I wish I had taken Yogi up to a fairly busy street with speeding traffic and loud noises, sat in the car with the windows down and watched the cars go by. We had him out in traffic, but in December our windows were up and the noise isn't quite the same in the outside or with the windows down. He is still enamored with car sounds! He's pretty well acclimated to noises but the motion of the cars gets his attention. 

Tweaking/differently? I'd probably convince the hubby to take a vacation that first week or two so he could be around 24/7 with him. As it was he had one full day at home with him, then flew for the next 4 days, a day off, flew for 4 more days in a row, 3 days off, then back to flying 4 days. He missed so much! It made it much harder on me, especially since I was sick for a part of that. 

By the way I forgot to mention one of my neighbors has a pet parrot and he drove by with the parrot on his way home from visiting the vet, stopped while we were walking Yogi to say hi. Yogi loves parrots!  He has a parrot cage that he uses to walk the parrot confused and said he'd stop by later to do a formal introduction. I didn't tell him he's already met several birds at the vet clinic!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Not a dog stuffie, not a dog stuffie!


----------



## Davidrob2

Adorable. I especially like the way his coat compliments the color of your sofa.


----------



## nolefan

Well of course Yogi loves the parrot - after all he IS a bird dog


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is a graduate of Basic Manners Class! He graduated tonight. We will start Continuing Manners class and a Dog Trick class next month. I'll post a photo of his graduation certificate as well as some photos tomorrow or Saturday. He also took an adventure to Home Depot today and did remarkably well. This Home Depot is two buildings- one for landscaping and one for the regular store, but it caters to contractors. We went at the busiest part of the morning and it was very loud and chaotic. Yogi did great! He didn't startle with sudden noises, met a lot of the contractors and we even got a remark from one group that he was doing really well with the noises. I practiced down stays, stays, leave it and loose leash walking in the middle of the hubbub. I'm very proud of him. 

I found out tonight that Half Price Books here allows dogs so we will check that out soon!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Yay Congrats Yogi! I can't wait to get back into classes!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Can hardly wait to see his graduation pics!


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats Yogi in graduating, looking forward to seeing pics! Sammy still has another couple of weeks of the first puppy training class before he can graduate.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are photos from Yogi's trip to the two side by side Home Depots. First stop, the landscape and garden store. Yes, he did eat a couple of leaves from the basil plant I bought! This means I must put barriers around my patio table where my container garden will be...I need basil plants for my pesto! 










Here he is mugging for the camera! 









Next we went over to the big noisy main store, where the contractors hang out. We did some sit stays and down stays. He maintained a stay when some workers dropped a heavy piece of lumber right next to him- got their praise! 


















Here he is after his big adventure, seat belted in the back, looking at Dad loading up and giving me that adorable face! Smooch smooch Yogi! Love you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Yogi Meets a Macaw*

Our veterinary clinic is a very interesting place, with all sorts of animals. Last night they boarded a macaw and Yogi met her. Her name is Rudder and I'm very proud to say neither animal barked or squawked at one another, which was not the case when another dog met her.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Great pics! I'm still trying to decide what to do about a garden this year too. Last year Bentley ate all of my tomatoes, cucumbers and green peppers. If he discovers carrots buried in the ground he will dig to China!


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Here are photos from Yogi's trip to the two side by side Home Depots. First stop, the landscape and garden store. Yes, he did eat a couple of leaves from the basil plant I bought! This means I must put barriers around my patio table where my container garden will be...I need basil plants for my pesto!





Bentleysmom said:


> I'm still trying to decide what to do about a garden this year too. Last year Bentley ate all of my tomatoes, cucumbers and green peppers. If he discovers carrots buried in the ground he will dig to China!


Can I recommend planting some rosemary? I have a huge big pot that Harry has taken a liking too. He has destroyed a lot of limbs, but boy does he smell good when you snuggle with him.

I'm still struggling with digging -- no strawberries for us this year since Harry has dug them all up and I have to start from scratch with new plants. The lower limbs on the blueberry bushes are chewed off as well.  The vegetable seeds are ready to go under the grow light so I had better think of some sort of barrier soon.

P.S. Yogi sure looks happy riding in the car.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Last Basic Manners Class*

Here are photos of Yogi's basic manners class:

Surf's Up Dude! Yogi learns to "paws up" onto the board and push it! 










Looking at me during an exercise:









For his Graduation, I invested in a blender that makes shaved ice. Yogi LOVES his ice and I was afraid he might chip or break a new adult tooth so I decided to order one of these for him. We love it! He loves his shaved ice and I don't need to be concerned about tooth breakage. 










After the "graduation party"-- a very tired (and good) puppy!


----------



## Davidrob2

That last pictures makes me want to lay down on the floor with him. He's so cute!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love the skateboard, we didn't have anything like that. It looks like he over indulged at graduation


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> Great pics! I'm still trying to decide what to do about a garden this year too. Last year Bentley ate all of my tomatoes, cucumbers and green peppers. If he discovers carrots buried in the ground he will dig to China!





Davidrob2 said:


> Can I recommend planting some rosemary? I have a huge big pot that Harry has taken a liking too. He has destroyed a lot of limbs, but boy does he smell good when you snuggle with him.
> 
> I'm still struggling with digging -- no strawberries for us this year since Harry has dug them all up and I have to start from scratch with new plants. The lower limbs on the blueberry bushes are chewed off as well.  The vegetable seeds are ready to go under the grow light so I had better think of some sort of barrier soon.
> 
> P.S. Yogi sure looks happy riding in the car.


Toby single handedly removed all our plants in our backyard when he was an older puppy! I ended up putting barricades up around my container garden last year because he enjoyed the mulch and potting soil I put on them a little too much! 

We have a very large rosemary plant in our backyard and Yogi rubs up against it a lot- he smells great when he does that! He stopped nabbing at it though, now he's onto the "oak worms" on the oak trees!


----------



## Tennyson

Oh man.....my breeder emphatically told me NO ice whatsoever. She said it could cramp their stomach and induce bloat. Makes sense if you seriously think about it.


----------



## Mayve

Sounds like Yogi is doing really well. I try to keep up with everyone here but find there are not enough hours in the day right now. DH took the furkids for a walk, so trying to get my Yogi fix....


----------



## Tennyson

Taking your dog for a walk in the woods is one of the joys of dog ownership. However, a common tree may cause your animal to become ill. That tree is the oak. Acorns, tree bark, leaves and buds may all poison a dog.
This poisoning may come from direct ingestion, as some dogs will eat acorns. This is particularly common in teething puppies. Another source of the poisoning occurs when a dog drinks water contaminated by oak leaves. Green acorns are more toxic to dogs than are the mature brown acorns.
The toxin contained in acorns and the other parts of the oak is known as gallotanin. Gallotanin is a combination of gallic acid and tanic acid. Signs exhibited by dogs poisoned by this toxin depend on the amount of toxin ingested.


Dogs with severe gallotanin poisoning may develop potentially fatal kidney failure. Signs of gastrointestinal upset occur in dogs with less severe poisoning. These signs include cramps, vomiting, constipation and diarrhea, which may occasionally be bloody. Some dogs may exhibit seizures with gallotanin poisoning. The onset of signs following ingestion of acorns or other parts of the oak tree may take a few days but some dog owners have reported shorter periods.
The gallotanin within acorns is concentrated in its hard outer shell. A dog biting through an acorn is most likely to release the toxin. The course pieces of the outer shell may irritate the gastrointestinal tract of the dog and exacerbate the signs in the dog.
In addition to poisoning a dog, whole acorns if swallowed intact may block the gastrointestinal tract of a dog particularly that of a smaller breed of dog.
There are no specific treatments for dogs with gallotanin poisoning. Dogs with suspected gallotanin poisoning may require supportive therapy such as intra-venous fluids and pain relief.
Avoidance of the poison is far better than treatment. If a dog shows the tendency to eat non-suitable objects, keep them away from oak trees to prevent them ingesting acorns. Water bowls contaminated by oak leaves should be emptied and filled with uncontaminated fresh water.
Despite the oak tree being common few dogs ever exhibit signs of acorn poisoning. However, if your dog falls ill after appearing to eat acorns contact your vet. Any dog with a form of poisoning requires treatment by a suitably qualified veterinarian.
Reference sources:
Acorns and dogs don't mix by Dr J. Geller DVM Dog Channel.com


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> Oh man.....my breeder emphatically told me NO ice whatsoever. She said it could cramp their stomach and induce bloat. Makes sense if you seriously think about it.


I didn't see that issue with our first ice loving boy who lived to 13 1/2 years; however, we are in the hot south and I do monitor usage- a few cubes here and there. My next two wouldn't touch ice, which I prefer! My hope is Yogi will outgrow this affinity as soon as his teething is over, which should be in the next few weeks at most. In the meantime, the hubby and I really enjoy the ice, which is like a snow cone consistency!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> Taking your dog for a walk in the woods is one of the joys of dog ownership. However, a common tree may cause your animal to become ill. That tree is the oak. Acorns, tree bark, leaves and buds may all poison a dog.
> This poisoning may come from direct ingestion, as some dogs will eat acorns. This is particularly common in teething puppies. Another source of the poisoning occurs when a dog drinks water contaminated by oak leaves. Green acorns are more toxic to dogs than are the mature brown acorns.
> The toxin contained in acorns and the other parts of the oak is known as gallotanin. Gallotanin is a combination of gallic acid and tanic acid. Signs exhibited by dogs poisoned by this toxin depend on the amount of toxin ingested.
> 
> 
> Dogs with severe gallotanin poisoning may develop potentially fatal kidney failure. Signs of gastrointestinal upset occur in dogs with less severe poisoning. These signs include cramps, vomiting, constipation and diarrhea, which may occasionally be bloody. Some dogs may exhibit seizures with gallotanin poisoning. The onset of signs following ingestion of acorns or other parts of the oak tree may take a few days but some dog owners have reported shorter periods.
> The gallotanin within acorns is concentrated in its hard outer shell. A dog biting through an acorn is most likely to release the toxin. The course pieces of the outer shell may irritate the gastrointestinal tract of the dog and exacerbate the signs in the dog.
> In addition to poisoning a dog, whole acorns if swallowed intact may block the gastrointestinal tract of a dog particularly that of a smaller breed of dog.
> There are no specific treatments for dogs with gallotanin poisoning. Dogs with suspected gallotanin poisoning may require supportive therapy such as intra-venous fluids and pain relief.
> Avoidance of the poison is far better than treatment. If a dog shows the tendency to eat non-suitable objects, keep them away from oak trees to prevent them ingesting acorns. Water bowls contaminated by oak leaves should be emptied and filled with uncontaminated fresh water.
> Despite the oak tree being common few dogs ever exhibit signs of acorn poisoning. However, if your dog falls ill after appearing to eat acorns contact your vet. Any dog with a form of poisoning requires treatment by a suitably qualified veterinarian.
> Reference sources:
> Acorns and dogs don't mix by Dr J. Geller DVM Dog Channel.com


Thank you for your concern, but please be aware that we already know this and I carry treats to trade for the oak worms, which are on the sides of the sidewalks, in the grass, on the streets, etc. We are experienced dog owners and have lived with the oak worms, acorns and leaves for decades with our dogs. We are not newbies when it comes to our dogs' health. Now, let's keep this thread celebratory!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just catching up on Yogi, he is so smart and of course adorable. He has a full life, which will benefit him as he gets older. Love the pics at HD, basil is my favorite!
Give him Hugs from NJ! Oh, and my Dylan also loved ice and he lived to be 13+.


----------



## goldensrbest

He is a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

A nice evening at home, with Toby gnawing on a nylabone:









and Yogi looking cute next to Larry Lobster:









Toby gets up and decides that Rocky Raccoon needs some attention:









Yogi decides that HE should give Rocky the attention, not Toby:









War is declared over Rocky, who is eventually tossed aside for mouth to mouth combat, peppered with zoomies and trips up and down the furniture:


















Finally Mom tells them ENOUGH, get your treats, which is actually a ploy to put Yogi on a slip lead to stop the crazies!










Which eventually leads to this and freedom for the little one:









Then this:









The result, two tired pups and one good night's sleep for all! 

Stay tuned- the saga will continue tonight!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi spent National Puppy Day doing this:

Hanging Out in the Xpen while Mom cleaned up the kitchen:









Taking a training walk (he did very well!):









Hanging on the sofa with the big brother; however, in reality he was chewing on Toby's tail:









sssh..don't tell- his grinch paws are getting trimmed tonight!


----------



## Bentleysmom

haha that last pic is great, looks like Toby is thinking it's time to send the little munchkin back where he came from


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love your boys! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Davidrob2

What a great National Puppy Day for a very cute puppy and his older brother.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today is sunny, but cold and very windy! I was planning a short training walk with Yogi and wanted to get back inside for more training because the winds are so high. As it turns out that short walk turned into a much longer socialization walk and I could not be happier! I intentionally walked him on a residential street with a row of churches on it so he could get used to a lot of Sunday traffic. He still likes to stop and observe cars passing by and I want to get him to a point where they are no big deal. As we were walking up the sidewalk on the opposite side of the churches a mini-van drove up, stopped and the sliding door opened. I was immediately suspicious but it turned out to be a family on their way home from church and the little girls wanted to stop and meet the cute puppy! Yogi is now officially a traffic stopper! Just a few yards east we met up with a neighbor from an adjacent neighborhood to mine out walking her older puppy Charlie. We met them last fall with Toby and Toby and Charlie were good with one another. I was hoping to run into her again with Yogi so they could meet. The two get along famously so we are now planning some play dates for them. Here is a photo I snapped of the meeting:









We continued our walk with Yogi carrying the leash handle in his mouth (I'm holding on in another part of the leash), Yogi walking by my side. I see another lady driving by smiling at Yogi (he does that), then we ran into a man walking his German Shepherd. Toby always barks at this dog but since Toby was at home we made introductions and Yogi and the GSD did very well together. Then we spotted a woman gardening in her yard. She's had a rough time lately and she stopped to smile and tell me how adorable Yogi is with the leash in his mouth. Yogi loved her (sort of resisted leaving!). Then we ran into another neighbor and her dog and we stopped to chat. A man and his two large dogs joined us as well as a lady with her schnauzer. All dog introductions went well. We did a group walk for a couple of blocks before we all said goodbye and went our separate ways. All in all I couldn't ask for a better socialization walk and a better dog friendly neighborhood.... and Yogi did so well!


----------



## drofen

Sounds like a great walk. I'm a little jealous. Here I sit at work. Boo.


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Sounds like a great walk. I'm a little jealous. Here I sit at work. Boo.


At least you are out of that wind- WOW! I can't wait to get back to our normal 70s!


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> At least you are out of that wind- WOW! I can't wait to get back to our normal 70s!


It's snowing here.:doh: No walk for Prince Harry today and it's beginning to show in his behavior. So glad Yogi was able to get out and about.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> It's snowing here.:doh: No walk for Prince Harry today and it's beginning to show in his behavior. So glad Yogi was able to get out and about.


Thanks, you put things in perspective! I'd much rather deal with cold and wind that snow for dog walking! Tell Prince Harry I'm sorry he missed his dog walk!


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> At least you are out of that wind- WOW! I can't wait to get back to our normal 70s!


Holy smokes the wind (and the temperature) caught Maxwell and I by surprise at 6 this morning when I took him out before work. We hit the back door, him doing his sleepy stretch walk and me in my jammies. Stepped outside and we both looked at each other trying to remember whose idea this was....

:no::no:


----------



## *Laura*

Just stopping by for my Yogi and Toby fix. AW love all the pictures of your boys. Great updates


----------



## hubbub

I was just wondering - does Toby mind you leaving with Yogi on a walk? I have visions of him anxiously awaiting for you all to return while peering out the glass door


----------



## vcm5

He looks exactly like Winston does in his XPen! He still goes in there when he is just getting way too excited or I am folding laundry or something. He always flops down with his belly in the air and his legs up against the side of the pen. In fact he's doing that right now!


----------



## dborgers

Aw ... what a good little boy. Cuter than the aveeeeeeeerage bear


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I was just wondering - does Toby mind you leaving with Yogi on a walk? I have visions of him anxiously awaiting for you all to return while peering out the glass door


Toby gets up to a 4 mile walk in the mornings so he's usually pretty happy to hang at home with a Kong filled with a little of his kibble or a treat or two. Yogi on the other hand isn't as happy about walking without Toby. He whimpers for about 5 minutes while he carries the leash handle in his mouth then he meets someone new or visits with an "old" friend or two and he's forgotten about Toby being home bound! One of these days I'll be able to walk the two together, but right now I'm trying to build a good foundation for Yogi for our walks and don't want to be distracted by Mr. I Want To Grab Roadkill Toby! 

One on one training with Yogi in the house, without Toby presents more of an issue for Toby- he knows there are yummy treats involved! I usually let him join us once or twice a week when I'm not working on tricks with Yogi that require me to bend down, roll over or whatever!


----------



## nolefan

Dallas Gold said:


> .... right now I'm trying to build a good foundation for Yogi for our walks and don't want to be distracted by Mr. I Want To Grab Roadkill Toby!...


I think poor Toby is simply misunderstood. Just a good citizen in his neighborhood and slandered on a public forum for it.... Poor boy....


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> I think poor Toby is simply misunderstood. Just a good citizen in his neighborhood and slandered on a public forum for it.... Poor boy....


yes, but that "misunderstanding" has cost us thousands of dollars thanks to his affinity for road kill that makes him ill!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We had a fantastic afternoon adventure with Yogi going to a Bass Pro Shop on the shores of Lake Ray Hubbard (Dallas main water supply source) with a late lunch al fresco at the Texas Land and Cattle Steakhouse. The employees at Bass Pro welcomed us and he met about 25 people from children to seniors. He was great- didn't jump, but did pull a little in excitement when he knew he was going to meet someone. We will work on that! 

Here he is in back of Bass Pro, looking at the lake:









We allowed him to meet, greet and kiss a possum, stuffed that is!









Then it was onto the elevator for his first ride. He was interested:









Yogi, meet Mr. Big Bear! Oh my, he was astonished at the size, in total awe!









Then he met the fish in the aquarium:









A nice stay:









A very good sit stay, even though there were some fans who wanted to meet him:









Looking out at the lake, probably wanting to go for a cold swim:









On to the Texas Land and Cattle Co Steakhouse, where he let us dine without begging. He was very well behaved...of course we were the only ones outside because it was a tad cool and breezy! 



























Home again, tired but happy!









Next week's adventure is Bed Bath and Beyond- I called and they will let him in if we put him in a basket. Hubby will need to go with me because Yogi's too heavy for me to lift!


----------



## drofen

What a fun adventure. My wife and I started out looking for a patio for lunch with Maxwell too, but it was a little cool for her. Oh well, soon enough.

ETA: Maxwell and I did hit up the local Petsmart now that we have our second round of shots under our belt. He did really great, no jumping on people and sitting to be loved on. We met about 6 people. We're new at this.


----------



## LibertyME

Soooo precious...such a lucky little boy! Cant get over how much he has changed!


----------



## Thalie

Yogi is such a lucky boy to go on so many adventures. He goes more places than I do, lol; I need to start thinking about outings for this summer.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thalie said:


> Yogi is such a lucky boy to go on so many adventures. He goes more places than I do, lol; I need to start thinking about outings for this summer.


I will be happy to share my research and notes with you when you are ready. 

Yogi is simply a fun dog- he minds us, is very well mannered, quiet and is very good meeting people, without trying to french kiss them. I want to expose him to as many things as possible so maybe one day we can be a therapy team. I don't want to put pressure on him, but he's such an eager learner and really loves the elderly and children. He also seems to know when some people need a little extra loving, even at his young age. I am truly blessed with such a delightful dog!


----------



## dborgers

Fantastic pics!! He is so handsome. Glad ya'll had such a nice time


----------



## hotel4dogs

what great photos!!! Bass Pro is one of our favorite places, too. Always people there to fuss over your dog.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love the Bass Pro and TX L&C pics - I am having you socialize my next puppy....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Love the Bass Pro and TX L&C pics - I am having you socialize my next puppy....


I will definitely help you out! Socialization outings are so much fun! Just say when! You do the middle of the night potty training and I'll take him/her to fun places and get all the compliments on what a good puppy we have!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The little one was dog tired last night after his big adventure. No doubt he was dreaming of kissing a possum (and liking it) and meeting Big Bear at Bass Pro.


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi is so sweet sleeping like that. I just want to kiss him


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> No doubt he was dreaming of kissing a possum (and liking it....


The next Katy Perry song? "I kissed a possum, and I liked iii-it!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oh the life and times of little Yogi. Great adventures and great pictures. 

Love the one of him sleeping on his back at the end of his joyous day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> The next Katy Perry song? "I kissed a possum, and I liked iii-it!"


Yes, that song will appear soon in an only on TV dogs favorite songs collection very soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*

Yogi is so adorable! 
I love him!!


Went to change my signature picture and messed up my Snobear pic!!


----------



## Fella 77

Love Yogi..he is so cute! Great pictures of him..I love the picture of him and Toby playing with the teeth bared..My new dogs Ben & Jerri play like that and at first I was worried they were going to hurt each other. I have never owned two dogs before and I wasn't used to the way they play like that..at one point Ben had Jerri's neck scruff in his mouth and was pulling on it like a rope toy!


----------



## Davidrob2

Yogi's adventures inspired me to take Harry out to several new places this morning.  He's now crashed on the floor in the same position as Yogi was.


----------



## OutWest

Yogi is doing so well in his adventures in the world. I think my dogs are all envious. They tell me I don't take them out enough.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's big adventure continued today. 

First stop- my parents for a "therapy" visit and a nice long walk on the trails in their gated subdivision. Both parents had bad backs and could not join us for the walk, but enjoyed seeing their grand pup and his very good manners. He was a little excited when we arrived but he settled down quickly and got a lot of loving and admiration. On the walk he saw a swan, who followed us a short distance, then left. Yogi wasn't a big threat to him, totally ignored the swan. When our Beau met a swan years ago, the swan followed us along the entire walk along the water way. Yogi did great, and this was his longest walk to date! We went nice and slow! We met a lady who was so impressed with him she invited us to join the 4 p.m. retriever get together at the private dog park in the subdivision. We politely declined since we aren't residents, but she was very nice to offer it. Here are the photos:




























Look at his new pearly white adult teeth!









The angry swan:









Next stop- Bed Bath and Beyond. I called in advance to clear it with the store manager. This store's policy is dogs are welcome as long as they stay in the shopping carts (with the exception of service assistance dogs). We no sooner got him in the cart in the parking lot when he was surrounded by admirers. Inside he wanted to stand and take everything in. He met more shoppers and some employees who oohed over him. Since I had a 20% off phone coupon and a 20% off internet coupon we used them to reward him for being a good boy by spoiling him with new toys. He wanted them now, but we waited until we purchased them to let him mouth them and make them his. Secretly, I love having a dog who doesn't destroy toys! 























































Last stop- Pet Supplies Plus for some food and meeting more people and getting some Good Boy treats from the cashier! 

He is one tired puppy!


----------



## hubbub

Great pictures  He's so intuitive, but you can see a bit of mischief in his eyes. 



Dallas Gold said:


> One of these days I'll be able to walk the two together, but right now I'm trying to build a good foundation for Yogi for our walks and don't want to be distracted by Mr. I Want To Grab Roadkill Toby!


Maybe Yogi will inspire Toby to leave roadkill alone - eh, probably not 



Dallas Gold said:


> One on one training with Yogi in the house, without Toby presents more of an issue for Toby- he knows there are yummy treats involved! I usually let him join us once or twice a week when I'm not working on tricks with Yogi that require *me* to bend down, roll over or whatever!


I almost choked on my water! LOL!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great pics, he's such a handsome boy


----------



## Dallas Gold

HolDaisy said:


> Great pics, he's such a handsome boy


Thank you- and back at you with Sammy!


----------



## drofen

Great pics and storytelling as always. 

Man, I need to hire a camera man to go out with me too. I imagine that makes it much easier to get pictures on the fly! LOL!

Happy page 100 too! :wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, I didn't think that it was possible, but I think that Yogi just gets cuter and cuter! Great pictures!


----------



## KiwiD

That 2nd picture of Yogi in the cart is beyond cute! He is such a lucky pup to go on so many adventures. Here dogs aren't even allowed in Home Depot so I won't tell Kiwi how deprived she was as a pup


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a wonderful outing, the pictures are great. He's such an adorable little guy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had a relatively boring day today. Now that he's getting bigger he is able to walk longer distances. Today we walked the half mile to our vet clinic to pick up some of Toby's prescription food and weigh Yogi. He did great on the walk, carrying the leash handle in his mouth for most of it. A small barky dog came running out of an open door towards him and he was very neutral and the little one settled right down so the owner could come get him. She complimented us for Yogi's non-reaction! Then he made a policeman driving by smile with his leash in his mouth trick (loose lead walking right by my side too!). The owner of the clinic was in the lobby as we entered and commented on how cute Yogi is and how well behaved. He sniffed a cat (and liked it) and the cat wasn't upset at all! It's so fun to own a dog who is so gentle to other species! He also met one of the new vets the clinic is hiring and got to say hi to his friends at the reception desk. He loves the vet clinic and gets very happy when he knows it is our destination. 

His afternoon fun included a training session where we worked on some tricks (spin and weave), touch, stay, down stay, leave it and wiat/come. He's a very good boy... we moved into his "problem" area- the toilet paper roll and we need more work on leave it when it comes to toilet paper. 

Yogi now reminds me to brush his teeth. This little "chore" has become one of his favorite evening activities.

Toby and Yogi had several tug and play sessions. I will look at the photos tomorrow to see if any are worthy of posting. Both dogs are wiped out from too much fun I guess.

Yogi weighs 35 lbs today and he is growing like a weed! His feathering is coming in as well!


----------



## nolefan

I love the update Anne. I would love to see you all on your walk  We have friends in our neighborhood whose old girl Abby walks ahead of them with her leash in her mouth the entire route. So sweet to see. Happy Easter!


----------



## Dallas Gold

For anyone with a Golden under 2 years, please consider enrolling in the Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. This study will improve the lives of dogs in the future and I consider it a nice way to honor the breed we all love so much by participating. It takes a little time to fill out the owner questionnaire online, but it's worth it! I'm attaching a brochure describing it (sorry first page is sideways) and the Owner Instructions that came with the box of supplies we will give to his vet to do the first exam:

View attachment Morris GR Brochure.pdf


View attachment Morris Owner Instructions.pdf


----------



## Dallas Gold

With all the sadness on the forum I feel a little odd posting happy puppy photos of my little good boy Yogi. He had a wonderful walk today and met a labradoodle, 2 months younger and twice the size of the Yogi bear...Yogi walked the entire walk with the leash handle in his mouth. Normally I put leash handles on a belt for a puppy, as added security, but since Yogi doesn't pull I haven't done it. Today we were honked at with waves by people passing us, smiling over Yogi's leash carrying talent. He is a very fun dog to walk! 

Here he is playing with Mr. Octopus a few days ago:









Here he is with the only toy that survived Toby's puppyhood:









Here are the boys in last night's play session:


















and during one of his zoomies he decided to grab a pillow:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DG, I'm actually glad you posted pics and the stories about your adventures today.

It has been such an incredibly sad week, joy was much needed.


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> With all the sadness on the forum I feel a little odd posting happy puppy photos of my little good boy Yogi.


We need the posts from you too. For everything heart wrenchingly sad, there's also the joy. We can't have either one so deeply without the other.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes we need Yogi adventures right now to make us smile !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Happy tears here - thank you


----------



## Davidrob2

Yogi's smiling face has brought much needed joy in the midst of some very sad days. Keep his smiles coming.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is a photo of the box Morris Animal Foundation sent for Yogi's vet for his first Golden Retriever Lifetime Study exam!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I cleaned the kitchen today and noticed the dogs were snoozing on the sofa. I grabbed my camera, but Yogi woke up to stare at me. He's got great hearing- cannot surprise him at all! 



















The Yogster loves to sleep on the sofa pillow!


----------



## Max's Dad

Puppy photos are always good to see.


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> The Yogster loves to sleep on the sofa pillow!


Sleepy eyes!


----------



## OutWest

Nice to see happy playing dogs... Love Yogi's treat spots! Hadn't noticed them before.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We had a situation with Toby this afternoon- most likely a bug bite. I posted about it here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/159681-my-poor-tobynator.html

Toby exiled himself to the bedroom to nap after I gave him a second dose of Benadryl. In the interim I gave Yogi a toy we bought for our Barkley in 2004, which he buried, we rescued 6 months later and we misplaced a little bit later. I found it yesterday. Yogi obviously enjoys it too:









Toby woke up with the toy squeaking and decided that toy was his. He initiated play with Yogi, cone and all:









Soon the toy was forgotten and the chase was on:









Toby decided enough and jumped on the sofa. Yogi decided to bite the cone, but it doesn't taste too good:









Finally Yogi couldn't stand it anymore and started laughing at just how silly Toby looks in that cone contraption:

















Finally Yogi decides to join his big brother on the sofa:









Then they pose for me together:









All is quiet right now...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love those photos, Toby's run away on the sofa and Yogi laughing at Toby's cone situation, so cute!


----------



## Ksdenton

Adorable. I think Yogi is just the cutest. Do you have pictures of his parents? I can't wait to see what he grows up to look like. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Adorable. I think Yogi is just the cutest. Do you have pictures of his parents? I can't wait to see what he grows up to look like.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! We think he's really adorable and I can see traces of both his parents in him, both in looks and in personality. We are just so happy with how he is developing into a beautiful and temperamentally well-adjusted Golden Retriever. His puppyhood has been relatively easy so far, if you discount the middle of the night potty breaks in freezing weather! Thank goodness that has passed and he sleeps through the night! 

His Dad is here: Harborview Goldens presents Detour

His Mom is here:Harborview Goldens presents L'Ore'al

Last night, he decided he wanted to be a lap dog again and fell asleep on my chest while I was on the sofa lounging! I love it when he's a cuddle bug, even if it's hard to breathe now due to his weight!


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

I needed the pictures, too!! Your boys are just amazing! Toby looks so good, too, holding the braided toy! Yogi couldn't be cuter!


----------



## Bob Dylan

BOOKENDS!!!!! So cute!


----------



## *Laura*

I love the pictures....especially the ones of Togi laughing although I hope he didn't hurt Toby's feelings LOL


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Thank you! We think he's really adorable and I can see traces of both his parents in him, both in looks and in personality. We are just so happy with how he is developing into a beautiful and temperamentally well-adjusted Golden Retriever. His puppyhood has been relatively easy so far, if you discount the middle of the night potty breaks in freezing weather! Thank goodness that has passed and he sleeps through the night!
> 
> His Dad is here: Harborview Goldens presents Detour
> 
> His Mom is here:Harborview Goldens presents L'Ore'al
> 
> Last night, he decided he wanted to be a lap dog again and fell asleep on my chest while I was on the sofa lounging! I love it when he's a cuddle bug, even if it's hard to breathe now due to his weight!


He looks a lot like his mama!:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*The Poor Bunny Didn't Have a Chance...*

Toby is back from his visit, his anal sacs all cleaned out and fresh smelling. He's not licking his hip area so all is well, but for a bad case of conehead fur and humidity curls- I didn't have the heart to groom him just yet. The boys picked up on their continuing play fighting game, but added the poor Wubba bunny to the fray. The poor bunny just didn't have a chance against these two!





































Yogi also got his walk (Toby was walked down to the vet clinic earlier) and he met a nice female lab. I continue to be impressed with his greeting skills, loose lead walking and his ability to walk right next to me with his leash handle in his mouth! 

We will be starting Continuing Manners class this Friday. Several of the classes will be held in public places, but he's already been there, done that!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Adorable! I just recently bought Bentley his first Wubba. We've never owned one in this house. I learned quickly to stand far away when he's playing with it. I have a bruise on my leg


----------



## dborgers

> With all the sadness on the forum I feel a little odd posting happy puppy photos of my little good boy Yogi.


I can't speak for others, Anne, but please don't feel that way. It's nearly impossible for me to feel sad looking at pics of puppies having a good time. I just broke out in a big grin looking at Yogi and Toby's pics.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some shots of play fighting from the second floor, looking down. The lighting isn't the best in these photos, but I thought it was interesting to see this from above. Usually I'm right there supervising, but this started when I was upstairs trying to work!


----------



## Brave

Bentleysmom said:


> Adorable! I just recently bought Bentley his first Wubba. We've never owned one in this house. I learned quickly to stand far away when he's playing with it. I have a bruise on my leg


Us too. Basically anything Bear can do a death shake on, he will. The heavier it is, the closer he stands to us it seems. He knocked my knee out from under me once with a heavy rope knot traveling at a high velocity. And they say the cats are trying to kill me. The cats don't have anything on Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Brave said:


> Us too. Basically anything Bear can do a death shake on, he will. The heavier it is, the closer he stands to us it seems. He knocked my knee out from under me once with a heavy rope knot traveling at a high velocity. And they say the cats are trying to kill me. The cats don't have anything on Bear.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our Toby will kill anything by shaking it! It's dangerous. Little Yogi shakes it, but he's so dainty right now... I'm sure it will change, but I sort of enjoy the fact he's so gentle with his "babies".


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love all your pictures.

Anne, do you pass out at night? They are always on the go, but I am sure you wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Love all your pictures.
> 
> Anne, do you pass out at night? They are always on the go, but I am sure you wouldn't have it any other way!


Yes, we all start to get sleepy pretty early! We force ourselves to stay up so that Yogi will sleep in the next morning. He's usually very mellow when he first wakes up though...Toby, not so much- he's raring to go!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today I'm catching up with downloading photos from various old cameras we stashed around the house in hopes of catching those special moments. Here are two on my old Pentax:










and Yogi's new snake, picked up when he accompanied us to Bed Bath and Beyond. BTW, they sell this at dogtuff.com too, but we used a 20% off coupon at BB&B! I hope it's the only snake he ever encounters.


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> and Yogi's new snake, picked up when he accompanied us to Bed Bath and Beyond. BTW, they sell this at dogtuff.com too, but we used a 20% off coupon at BB&B! I hope it's the only snake he ever encounters.


I have 4 or 5 coupons in my desk drawer that I keep forgetting about. I didn't know BB&B sold Tuff toys. I may need to take a trip over there tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> I have 4 or 5 coupons in my desk drawer that I keep forgetting about. I didn't know BB&B sold Tuff toys. I may need to take a trip over there tomorrow.


Yes, it's usually in an aisle display- most of them are geared towards small dogs but we've gotten some skineeze toys and some Tuff toys. The skineeze toys are fragile so we must keep them from Toby.

BTW, call the store in advance- they may allow dogs in the store- either on leash or in the cart!


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful pics, Anne. I get all warm and fuzzy viewing the pics and reading the stories about your fur kids


----------



## Dallas Gold

More photos of my precious boys!

Here is Yogi with his very favorite and most treasured toy, his Kangaroo, which is simply known as Roo to him. He takes it to bed with him every night. I snapped these photos of him playing with it last night and using it as a pillow:



















This morning was a rare rainy day here, since the drought began in 2011. The boys did some snoozing upstairs. 

First I tried to capture Yogi sleeping on Toby, but he woke up before I snapped the first photo:



















Bookends:









Golden Rugs:









We walked them during a break in the rain and they are back to snoozing!


----------



## Davidrob2

I never get tired of seeing pictures of Yogi and Toby. They are adorable. I love the sleepy eye shots -- especially the one of Yogi resting his head on Roo. Harry has a special toy too -- his Snuggle Puppy. He's had it since gotcha day. We rubbed it on his mom and siblings before we left the breeder's house. He's a terror when it comes to shaking his toys, but he's always gentle with Snuggle Puppy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my--all that golden love in one place--your pictures are great! It's so funny how Yogi seems to be with his "Roo". I'll bet he never destroys it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

fozziesmom said:


> Oh my--all that golden love in one place--your pictures are great! It's so funny how Yogi seems to be with his "Roo". I'll bet he never destroys it.


It has a hole in it, from when Toby got it out of Yogi's crate... I ordered him another one just in case so he will never know if it gets destroyed.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Today I'm catching up with downloading photos from various old cameras we stashed around the house in hopes of catching those special moments. Here are two on my old Pentax:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Yogi's new snake, picked up when he accompanied us to Bed Bath and Beyond. BTW, they sell this at dogtuff.com too, but we used a 20% off coupon at BB&B! I hope it's the only snake he ever encounters.


Awww! He loves his snake!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi continues to entertain us while he is sleeping. We caught these photos last night! 



















Love the little one!


----------



## Brave

Awww. I love his photos so much. Thank you for sharing his life with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

So cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

*The Tale of the Big Roo....*

Yogi's Big Roo arrived today by USPS. It's a more appropriate size for a growing boy. He was instantly smitten so I put it in his crate when I left for lunch and errand running. When I got home it was time for his afternoon training walk. As soon as we got back he ran into his crate and grabbed it. Toby saw it and decided that it was a better toy for him:










A game to Tug the Roo followed, with both dog claiming Roo:


















Finally, I put slobbery and slimy Big Roo up on a shelf:









A truce was reached:









until I brought out the new piggie that also came in the package....

To Be continued (haven't downloaded film yet).


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> To Be continued (haven't downloaded film yet).


I'm on the edge of my seat ...


----------



## Ksdenton

Poor Toby wants a toy too!
Yogi is just so cute. I want him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are so darn cute together!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi started continuing education last night with his trainer. It's a smaller class and he is the baby at 6 months. Despite being so young and easily distracted, he did very well! We worked on proper introductions while on the street and drop it/leave it/trade as well as go to your spot and stay. His best buddy there is a female pit bull mix...never would have dreamed it... but they get along famously. She is very sweet. There is also a jack russell terrier there who is a typical Jack Russell- loud and active. He is sweet; however, he is not a good playmate for either dog so she keeps him in her arms during end of class play sessions. He also marks everything, including my leg! I'll be washing my jeans this morning! He failed continuing manners last time so he is a repeater, probably a repeat offender! Anyway, his owner has 3 jack russells who are therapy dogs. No photos- we were too busy! 

Yogi is one tired puppy because he had a really good after class chase/play session. Before class he was pretty tired from playing new toy tug with Toby. In addition to the Roo tug game posted above, they also got a new Pink Piggie. I originally got it for Yogi, but Toby LOVES it...Toby loves all things pink! Here they are getting to know Pink Piggie:



















A tug game ensued and I eventually got the toy and put it up for safekeeping. 

This is the duck I got for Toby, but apparently Yogi loves it! 



























Roo, Rabbit and Pink Piggie will accompany Yogi on a quick visit to see my elderly parents later today.


----------



## Davidrob2

Yogi and Toby have the best toys. Harry's jealous ... guess I need to get on Amazon.  It sounds like Yogi is going to be the star of his new class. He's obviously an overachiever.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love all the photos of Yogi and Toby, they are so cute together and looks like they have some fun toys. Yogi with Roo reminds me of Sammy with his favourite 'snuggle pup' it's a golden pup that he's had in his crate since we had him and he uses it as his pillow every night  Another of Sammy's fave is a pink pig 'bottle buddy' which is great and a safe way for him to play with plastic bottles. I wish we lived close Yogi and Sammy would be such good buddies! Hope Yogi's next training class goes well, he'll obviously be the star


----------



## Belle's Mom

Have not been to active on the forum in a few days, but had to stop by and say....he is too cute....and what a life he leads - full of toys, field trips, playing with Toby, love....does not get much better than that.


----------



## drofen

Ok, laughed out loud about the Jack Russell, that is too funny. 

Yogi may be the baby in the class, but I bet he's also at the head of his class. Cute pictures as always.


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Ok, laughed out loud about the Jack Russell, that is too funny.
> 
> Yogi may be the baby in the class, but I bet he's also at the head of his class. Cute pictures as always.


Yeah, that dog is not my favorite today! I can't believe she wants to make him a therapy dog too- I guess better to mark me than a hospital patient or a little kid in a reading program. :uhoh:

The pitty is pretty sweet and I was surprised at how much fun Yogi had with her.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Yogi and Toby have the best toys. Harry's jealous ... guess I need to get on Amazon.  It sounds like Yogi is going to be the star of his new class. He's obviously an overachiever.


The tuff looking toys (aka Pig, Duck, Roo) came from dogtuff.com using a coupon during one of their sales! 

First thing Yogi did when he came back from class was go over to the shelf where Big Roo was- he loves it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

HolDaisy said:


> Love all the photos of Yogi and Toby, they are so cute together and looks like they have some fun toys. Yogi with Roo reminds me of Sammy with his favourite 'snuggle pup' it's a golden pup that he's had in his crate since we had him and he uses it as his pillow every night  Another of Sammy's fave is a pink pig 'bottle buddy' which is great and a safe way for him to play with plastic bottles. I wish we lived close Yogi and Sammy would be such good buddies! Hope Yogi's next training class goes well, he'll obviously be the star


I'd love to arrange a playdate! Too bad there is a half a continent and a big old "pond" between us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I managed one photo of Toby in a sit stay before Class began last night:









This morning I took Yogi on a nice training walk where his leash etiquette was complimented by a neighbor. He does walk right by my side with the leash handle in his mouth (me holding it elsewhere). Then I put him in the car for a visit with my elderly parents. It's always good for him to be a little tired visiting them so he is gentle and not bouncing off the walls. He showed them his pig and his Roos then went to sleep and took a nap while we visited! 




















Then it was off to the pet store to meet adoring fans and pick up some of his food. Once home he was one tired puppy and immediately settled down right next to Toby for a nap!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The fun and games continued last night with some different toys. We did a toy rotation last night:



















Yogi loves his Giggler ball:









Later, after Toby jumped on the sofa for a well-deserved snooze, Yogi broke into the small toy chest to retrieve some toys. He also gathered some of the toys in his x-pen so he could preside over them! I've got to teach this boy to put his toys back!


----------



## hubbub

What good boys! My girl had a holey roller (that's what we called that green ball thing Toby and Yogi are playing with) and loved it so much. She's push and pull it across her stuffies until a leg was caught in a hole and then have so much fun trying to sling the stuffies out of it. Sometimes, I'd push her nylabone through the holes too. Ahhh, puppies....


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Opening The Toy Box and Putting Toys Back In-- New Challenge!*

Yogi is becoming more adept at opening the small toy box, as these photos show. I can imagine him visualizing his toy in the first photo:










Now he's ready to use his muzzle to open the box completely:



























He solved the problem, opened the box and got his toy!

If he can open the toy box and get out the toys, wouldn't it be nice if he could be trained to put them back in when he's done? That was my mission today. I am pretty sure we can do this, but it's going to take more than an afternoon to do so, and will mean putting Toby elsewhere as he was interfering with our efforts all in the name of fun. :doh:. First I tried to get Yogi to take the toy. This was easier said than done because I had a treat in my hand and he was totally focused on the treat. I got rid of the treat. I may end up getting the old clicker out just for this exercise. His "Take It" needs more practice (which we are doing now with treats on walking when he drops things) but he was getting the hang of it. I was trying to get him to walk one or two steps and Drop the toy into the box (with praise and reward) but he was reluctant to take those steps today. We made progress on that, but before he could Drop it on command Toby kept on swooping in, grabbing the end of the tug and then they were off- tugging and chasing and going making bitey faces! I think Yogi will get it with time, praise and practice out of Toby's view!


----------



## dborgers

Great pictures of great boys, Anne. I'm so enjoying them all and watching Yogi grow up and all the fun he and Toby are having


----------



## Ksdenton

Great toy box! I will have to try something like that. We were using a straw basket I've had for years and then I got Bentley...the basket has died.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Puppy gone wild! Yogi's favorite evening activity now is collecting the toys from his x-pen and the small toy box and presiding over them! It beats biting Toby's ears so Toby thinks this is really cool. Yogi definitely keeps us laughing! 



















My little puppy is growing into his big boy look and I think he's very handsome!


----------



## inge

Liza does the exact same thing. The only difference is that she takes all the toys on the couch and lies down on them, so that Tess can't get to them (which of course is the game...). He is getting so big! And handsome, too.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi is becoming more adept at opening the small toy box, as these photos show. I can imagine him visualizing his toy in the first photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's ready to use his muzzle to open the box completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He solved the problem, opened the box and got his toy!
> 
> If he can open the toy box and get out the toys, wouldn't it be nice if he could be trained to put them back in when he's done? That was my mission today. I am pretty sure we can do this, but it's going to take more than an afternoon to do so, and will mean putting Toby elsewhere as he was interfering with our efforts all in the name of fun. :doh:. First I tried to get Yogi to take the toy. This was easier said than done because I had a treat in my hand and he was totally focused on the treat. I got rid of the treat. I may end up getting the old clicker out just for this exercise. His "Take It" needs more practice (which we are doing now with treats on walking when he drops things) but he was getting the hang of it. I was trying to get him to walk one or two steps and Drop the toy into the box (with praise and reward) but he was reluctant to take those steps today. We made progress on that, but before he could Drop it on command Toby kept on swooping in, grabbing the end of the tug and then they were off- tugging and chasing and going making bitey faces! I think Yogi will get it with time, praise and practice out of Toby's view!


What a smart little guy!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Puppy gone wild! Yogi's favorite evening activity now is collecting the toys from his x-pen and the small toy box and presiding over them! It beats biting Toby's ears so Toby thinks this is really cool. Yogi definitely keeps us laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little puppy is growing into his big boy look and I think he's very handsome!


So cute!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> Puppy gone wild! Yogi's favorite evening activity now is collecting the toys from his x-pen and the small toy box and presiding over them! It beats biting Toby's ears so Toby thinks this is really cool. Yogi definitely keeps us laughing!


I love this picture! That is a dog with a mission. 

He has gotten so big - still so cute, too - and yes, getting to be a very handsome boy.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Great pics as always! Yogi is getting so big and I agree, very handsome indeed!
I taught my GR Buddy to put his toys away and he was great at it but then that became the game. We used to sit and laugh until we cried watching him. He would spend hours taking all of the toys out of the box then one by one put them all back in the box, rinse-repeat 

Ky doesn't play with toys very often and as for princess Bentley, I don't think he has the attention span to learn it yet. He's a very busy guy


----------



## drofen

Sweet Girl said:


> I love this picture! That is a dog with a mission.
> 
> He has gotten so big - still so cute, too - and yes, getting to be a very handsome boy.


Haha, me too. It cracks me up that he has his whole head stuffed in the box.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> Great pics as always! Yogi is getting so big and I agree, very handsome indeed!
> I taught my GR Buddy to put his toys away and he was great at it but then that became the game. We used to sit and laugh until we cried watching him. He would spend hours taking all of the toys out of the box then one by one put them all back in the box, rinse-repeat
> 
> Ky doesn't play with toys very often and as for princess Bentley, I don't think he has the attention span to learn it yet. He's a very busy guy


We sure would like to train Yogi to put his toys up and I'll be working on it. We taught him to pick up our morning paper, but he's decided that means picking up neighbor's papers as well on our morning walks! :uhoh::doh:


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> We sure would like to train Yogi to put his toys up and I'll be working on it. We taught him to pick up our morning paper, but he's decided that means picking up neighbor's papers as well on our morning walks! :uhoh::doh:


What is it about neighbor's papers? Harry has had to retire from his paper route because he kept going next door with ours. :doh:


----------



## *Laura*

Anne I can't believe how big Yogi is getting. He's beginning to look so *mature*  ...and smart too!! Always so much fun to stop in and check on your handsome boys


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos. Yogi really has grown up so much, he's getting so handsome aswell. I've got a photo of Sammy each week in the same position and it's unbelieveable to see how fast he has grown! That's v.funny about Yogi picking up your neighbours papers lol, they never fail to make us laugh do they


----------



## Dallas Gold

This afternoon an epic battle for the Roo was fought between Yogi and Toby. Yogi went into his crate and came out with Big Roo- Toby immediately stole it from the pup:








Yogi was dismayed:








A custody battle began:








Battle lines were abandoned when I yelled TREATS! I quickly scooped up big Roo before it lost an arm or leg! 
Yogi decided to play with Miss Piggie instead:


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi is becoming more adept at opening the small toy box, as these photos show. I can imagine him visualizing his toy in the first photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's ready to use his muzzle to open the box completely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He solved the problem, opened the box and got his toy!
> 
> If he can open the toy box and get out the toys, wouldn't it be nice if he could be trained to put them back in when he's done? That was my mission today. I am pretty sure we can do this, but it's going to take more than an afternoon to do so, and will mean putting Toby elsewhere as he was interfering with our efforts all in the name of fun. :doh:. First I tried to get Yogi to take the toy. This was easier said than done because I had a treat in my hand and he was totally focused on the treat. I got rid of the treat. I may end up getting the old clicker out just for this exercise. His "Take It" needs more practice (which we are doing now with treats on walking when he drops things) but he was getting the hang of it. I was trying to get him to walk one or two steps and Drop the toy into the box (with praise and reward) but he was reluctant to take those steps today. We made progress on that, but before he could Drop it on command Toby kept on swooping in, grabbing the end of the tug and then they were off- tugging and chasing and going making bitey faces! I think Yogi will get it with time, praise and practice out of Toby's view!


These pictures made me laugh! This is exactly how Bella opens up our garbage can.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's official...Yogi is now "legal" with the City of Dallas. I received the Intact Animal Permit registration receipt this morning, meaning we can wait until after 18 months to neuter him. For all the money and extras the City required for this, you'd think they would send us another tag to put on his collar!


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> It's official...Yogi is now "legal" with the City of Dallas. I received the Intact Animal Permit registration receipt this morning, meaning we can wait until after 18 months to neuter him. For all the money and extras the City required for this, you'd think they would send us another tag to put on his collar!


Maybe something in a nice white gold, or perhaps platinum...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thanks for the giggles this morning! Your boys are just too funny! Poor Roo--I wonder if he'll survive the custody battles?


----------



## Dallas Gold

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks for the giggles this morning! Your boys are just too funny! Poor Roo--I wonder if he'll survive the custody battles?


Baby Roo has a surgery date with my hubby tonight to stitch up a rear leg! 

Big Roo is holding his own for the time being!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dallas Gold said:


> Baby Roo has a surgery date with my hubby tonight to stitch up a rear leg!
> 
> Big Roo is holding his own for the time being!



Oh man, poor Baby Roo! I used to spend hours stitching up Fozzie's toys. He didn't destroy them, he would just injure them a bit...


----------



## Dallas Gold

fozziesmom said:


> Oh man, poor Baby Roo! I used to spend hours stitching up Fozzie's toys. He didn't destroy them, he would just injure them a bit...


I used to do a lot of surgery on our Beau's toys, but he was really quite gentle. I pulled them up after he passed away and we got the Tobynator, who never met a toy he couldn't terminate... I have a red cow that moos that was our Beau's favorite and I'm going to pull it out for Yogi in the next few days, to play with out of Toby's presence. I'll probably be boo-hooing when he does too, especially if he squeaks it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubby and I were driving home from a late lunch this afternoon on the other side of Dallas, when I spotted this sign. I don't know, but I do believe it needs a :--heart: between the two words!










At lunch two women arrived with a 5 month old Aussie puppy to eat on the side patio. This restaurant doesn't have a City of Dallas variance to allow dogs on the patio (yep, City requires a variance for allowing dogs), but most places invoke a don't ask, don't tell policy.  After trying so hard to socialize Yogi to all sorts of people during his first few months with us, I am now compelled to do the same for other pet parents so I went over and met Scout and his owner and visited for a while. She gave me a lot of ideas for places in that part of town that we can take Yogi and eat outside on the patio.... now if the weather would just cooperate and decide it really is spring here, not winter, we could start enjoying some al fresco dining experiences with Yogi. I've taught him to go to his spot (a microfiber bath mat), so we'll take that along and he will be more than happy to do an extended down stay!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I need to brag a little bit about Yogi's house manners! I was de-skinning a whole cooked chicken and put Yogi in a down stay so he wouldn't be checking out the counters while I was removing skin, bones, etc. He did so well for the 15 minutes it took! I would never attempt something like this when Toby was his age! Then I took him into a separate room for some intense Drop It/ Take It training, using rawhide treats. He needs a little more work, but I got him to drop as soon as he knew I was going to replace it with another. We did some more extended down stays on his spot (a microfiber mat) and some tricks- as we were leaving the room he ran and grabbed my hubby's sweats that were on the floor doh. I immediately told him to Drop it and he did! Again, Toby would never do that- we'd need something to trade for whatever he picked up. I sure am liking Yogi's budding obedience in the house!


----------



## Davidrob2

Good job Yogi! You are making me feel really guilty about slacking up on Harry's training. But the sun is out, the weather is warming up and the garden is calling my name ...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dallas Gold said:


> I need to brag a little bit about Yogi's house manners! I was de-skinning a whole cooked chicken and put Yogi in a down stay so he wouldn't be checking out the counters while I was removing skin, bones, etc. He did so well for the 15 minutes it took! I would never attempt something like this when Toby was his age! Then I took him into a separate room for some intense Drop It/ Take It training, using rawhide treats. He needs a little more work, but I got him to drop as soon as he knew I was going to replace it with another. We did some more extended down stays on his spot (a microfiber mat) and some tricks- as we were leaving the room he ran and grabbed my hubby's sweats that were on the floor doh. I immediately told him to Drop it and he did! Again, Toby would never do that- we'd need something to trade for whatever he picked up. I sure am liking Yogi's budding obedience in the house!


Man, he sure is a smart little guy!


----------



## Grace&Alessandra

He is so cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tonight's toy of choice was Dudley the Duck. Toby kept Yogi energized as they tugged and tussled, with a few rounds of zoomies thrown in:





































We had workers in our back yard today with an installation project. I took Yogi out to meet them and then put him back inside, with his collar/tags on, and the door to the doggie door closed tight. We installed potty bells for Yogi to use to signal us when he needs to go outside. He learned them in a couple of days and is very good about ringing them. Today; however, he rang it continually because he wanted to go out to help the workers. It sounded like a church bell ringing! I ended up taking them off the door right after I took this photo!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Three small atta boys for Yogi today! 

First, during our lunch time training walk we happened upon a neighbor who just broke her tibia. She was casted, but you could not tell as she had blue jeans over it (wow!). Yogi is a really good boy, but he does suffer from Excessive Greeting Disorder even though we are working on 4 Paws on the Ground Greetings. She told me as we first walked up and I immediately was ready to make sure we did a safe and proper greeting. Yogi was wonderful and I was very proud of him. 

Second: One of my other neighbors has a toddler daughter, a Goldendoodle and a Labradoodle. Today the toddler and the Labradoodle were outside by themselves, with no adult in sight. Yogi and I have not encountered a loose dog situation yet so I didn't know how he would react. I was able to cross the street with Yogi not breaking stride, carrying his leash handle in his mouth, keeping up step by step with me, not straining to go see the loose dog. The Labradoodle in turn stayed on his side of the street and wasn't concerned with Yogi or me. I was able to ask the little one to go find her Mommy, which she did. I am happy that Yogi doesn't react negatively to other dogs. We've had 2 dogs with reactions so I am relieved! 

Third, back home. Yogi got a high value item which he should not have. We've been working on Drop It, Take It for a while but he's really untested in the real world. Today I asked him to Drop It, while I was getting a treat to exchange for it and he did! I praised him while saying Take It and gave him 2 high value salmon treats!

Today's toy of choice was the Shark! Both dogs had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love the pictures of Toby and Yogi! They have so much fun together!


----------



## Ksdenton

So is there a "toy of the day"? Do you put them away and only take out at certain times? We are a free for all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> So is there a "toy of the day"? Do you put them away and only take out at certain times? We are a free for all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We rotate toys to make them interesting. They usually pick out one toy each day that they both want and the games begin.


----------



## Davidrob2

Yogi had a stellar day today. I can't imagine letting your labradoodle baby sit your toddler. :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Yogi had a stellar day today. I can't imagine letting your labradoodle baby sit your toddler. :doh:


Yeah, I think Mommy didn't know the little girl and the dog were out front. :uhoh:


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Yeah, I think Mommy didn't know the little girl and the dog were out front. :uhoh:


Even better! Ha!


----------



## HolDaisy

Yogi is such a clever boy, it sounds like you have done a brilliant job training him so far  We're working v.hard of drop it/take it with Sammy and it's by far the most difficult as Sammy thinks he should take everything in sight (mostly outside). Toby is such a great big brother and looks like he sure keeps Yogi on his toes/paws lol


----------



## Dallas Gold

Before class tonight his Dad got home from a 3 day trip. Here is a photo of Yogi sitting and just smiling at him. 










Five minutes later he was resting on the sofa:









Then he moved to the cool tile floor and our emptied bookcase with his shark below him:









Training was fun and we learned a lot that we will practice this coming week. 

He is a tired but happy boy tonight.


----------



## dborgers

Great pics!

Good boys, both of you  Toby is so handsome and Yogi is "cuter than the aaaaaaaverage bear!"


----------



## Dallas Gold

Company's coming, Company's coming! We decided the house needed a quick sprucing up. As I was working in the kitchen I asked Yogi to go to his "spot", which is a fancy crate cushion with faux leather sides. He did really well most of the time, but had a little trouble when I emptied out the dishwasher as he thinks he needs to help me. I think his half sister Tipsy taught him to do this in his breeder's home! I got him back in an extended stay in your spot and was so proud of him, because it is so hard with so much to do in the house. If we can get him to go to and stay in his spot we will remove the last x-pen in the kitchen area, so I'm motivated! 

I then pulled out the vacuum. I held baby Yogi when I vacuumed until he was too big to carry so he's familiar with the noise. Now he loves it when I bring it out and alternates between walking beside me or carrying a part of the cord in his mouth. Sometimes he steps on the cord and blocks progress, but he's very good overall. Today I was busy and I saw him leave from the corner of my eye, going into our bedroom. Usually we close doors to prevent mischief, something Toby taught us well. I had that door open, as well as the bathroom door. We are trying to keep that door closed because Yogi LOVES to steal the toilet paper roll. We've worked on leave it for months and while he's better if I put him in a sit stay while the door is open, he's not 100% yet. Today he seized the opportunity and came back out to show me his haul- our full toilet paper roll securely in his mouth! A quick Drop It command worked! I laughed because he was so proud of himself! He is such a good puppy and rarely does anything destructive or naughty, so we are really blessed. It is so hard to believe he is six months old and so well behaved. I'm crossing my fingers this lasts during the teenage phase, when his hormones kick in! 

We'll be discarding quite a bit of that roll because there are puppy teeth marks in it, plus drool! 

We are taking him with us with our company out to dinner tonight to a new place that is super dog friendly. We'll be taking another cushion (a bath mat) and he will be practicing stay in your spot while we eat.

Yogi also walked flawlessly by my side this morning and again this afternoon on his walks. We met a young family with a little girl who is enamored with dogs and Yogi just ate it up! He really enjoys the little ones. We need to work more on 4 Paws on the Ground though. 

Here is a photo of Yogi front door watching this morning. This door has 3 locks on it, thanks to Toby, who figured out how to open with the thumb latch when he was younger. 










Here he is with a toy Claire's Friend sent to him when we brought him home from the breeder- he loves it, knowing Jordan probably kissed it! 










Here is the dog train the boys did this afternoon:


----------



## Davidrob2

I love the picture of Yogi at the door. Harry still isn't interested in looking out our front door. With 8 paws, how do you keep your floors so clean and scratch-free?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> I love the picture of Yogi at the door. Harry still isn't interested in looking out our front door. With 8 paws, how do you keep your floors so clean and scratch-free?


Thanks, but I probably don't do enough to keep the floors clean! I swiffer when Yogi allows me to do so and I vacuum. We have travertine that is fairly low maintenance and our wood is oak that is distressed with 4 layers of sealant on it. We went through ceramic tile, laminate and now this and this is holding up the best. We put tile in the traffic areas and wood in our living areas.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night we took our company out to a new casual dog friendly place called the Lake House. It's on the northern end of a city lake and is across the street from a commuter train station. This place caters to all the bikers, joggers, walkers, bladers, horseback riders, crewers and sailors that work out at the lake, as well as a few motorcycle and scooter bikers. They have two patios in front and back and those sides are attached to the main building with clear glass garage doors they roll up during business hours. The grand opening was just a week or so ago so it's a popular place right now. When we walked in I spotted several dogs with patrons so we were right at home! Yogi was immediately rushed by his adoring fans, including a little 8 month old baby who had the wide eyes of awe and who reached out to get his hand licked! It was loud and I was a little worried, but he eventually settled right down in his "spot" and worked on a chew I brought. I glanced over at a black lab sitting calmly with her family. Her tail started thumping as soon as she spotted Yogi. Here are just a few photos of the adventure:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yogi, you are just so cute and well behaved. Lots of kisses for that adorable face!


----------



## Davidrob2

We ate a restaurant recently next to a golden who was in training to be a guide dog. He even had his own business card that his trainer gave out when people asked about him. He was 10 months old and I was amazed at how calm he was. It sounds like Yogi is the same way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You guys with your beautiful weather, I am so jealous. But hey we are Canada here, obviously I am a newcomer, yesterday was +3C and people were walking in shorts and sandals, not me I am always cold. Those photos are beautiful as your sweet boys. Those little ones keep us busy for sure.


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Last night we took our company out to a new casual dog friendly place called the Lake House. It's on the northern end of a city lake and is across the street from a commuter train station. This place caters to all the bikers, joggers, walkers, bladers, horseback riders, crewers and sailors that work out at the lake, as well as a few motorcycle and scooter bikers. They have two patios in front and back and those sides are attached to the main building with clear glass garage doors they roll up during business hours. The grand opening was just a week or so ago so it's a popular place right now. When we walked in I spotted several dogs with patrons so we were right at home! ]


Is this at White Rock Lake?


----------



## Dallas Gold

It is, across from the White Rock station for DART. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Is this at White Rock Lake?


By the way, there is a Facebook site called Dog About Town that offers many dog friendly opportunities all around DFW. Our trainer alerted me to it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> It is, across from the White Rock station for DART.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We may wait a few months for the newness to wear off (and to get some more socialization under our belt...err, collar?) but that sounds like a great field trip. Do you know if DART allows dogs?


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> We may wait a few months for the newness to wear off (and to get some more socialization under our belt...err, collar?) but that sounds like a great field trip. Do you know if DART allows dogs?


DART is not dog friendly. It is too bad because it would broaden our adventures without needing a car. Our trainer suggested that we try to go at off peak times and I think that is good advice while they are younger. She also suggested we bring a mat, water bowl and water, a toy, treats, baby wipes and poop bags for accidents.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> DART is not dog friendly. It is too bad because it would broaden our adventures without needing a car. Our trainer suggested that we try to go at off peak times and I think that is good advice while they are younger. She also suggested we bring a mat, water bowl and water, a toy, treats, baby wipes and poop bags for accidents.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Boo! I wonder how that compares to other mass transits in other cities.


----------



## dborgers

Too cute!! Like the TV show. What a cute and handsome young man. Toby too 

CUE: Theme from "Jaws"


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I just caught up on lots of pics! I love how your boys play together. ❤



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> This afternoon an epic battle for the Roo was fought between Yogi and Toby. Yogi went into his crate and came out with Big Roo- Toby immediately stole it from the pup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi was dismayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A custody battle began:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle lines were abandoned when I yelled TREATS! I quickly scooped up big Roo before it lost an arm or leg!
> Yogi decided to play with Miss Piggie instead:


That is all so cute! I got Mercy her own octopus by the way. She loves it! I will have to post a picture of her with it sometime.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Tonight's toy of choice was Dudley the Duck. Toby kept Yogi energized as they tugged and tussled, with a few rounds of zoomies thrown in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had workers in our back yard today with an installation project. I took Yogi out to meet them and then put him back inside, with his collar/tags on, and the door to the doggie door closed tight. We installed potty bells for Yogi to use to signal us when he needs to go outside. He learned them in a couple of days and is very good about ringing them. Today; however, he rang it continually because he wanted to go out to help the workers. It sounded like a church bell ringing! I ended up taking them off the door right after I took this photo!


How cute!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Before class tonight his Dad got home from a 3 day trip. Here is a photo of Yogi sitting and just smiling at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five minutes later he was resting on the sofa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he moved to the cool tile floor and our emptied bookcase with his shark below him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training was fun and we learned a lot that we will practice this coming week.
> 
> He is a tired but happy boy tonight.


 Hee Hee!


----------



## hubbub

I love reading about Yogi's adventures and seeing the great shots of he and Toby


----------



## Dallas Gold

MercyMom said:


> That is all so cute! I got Mercy her own octopus by the way. She loves it! I will have to post a picture of her with it sometime.


Please post the photo! We should have a Post Your Octopus thread in photos!


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Please post the photo! We should have a Post Your Octopus thread in photos!


 We should! Maxwell has the big purple and red one from the local pet store.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi went to his first Golden Retriever Lifetime Study exam today. He did GREAT! He got up early and we dutifully collected poop for the study and attempted to get his urine, but that was more of a challenge! We got enough though. Yogi fasted for the vials, and vials, and more vials of blood they drew and so we ate our breakfasts in secret. Poor baby moped on our staircase:










He was HUNGRY! He continued to mope in the reception area before going to his exam:









He prefers to give blood reclining, not standing up and did very well. Me, not so much. After the exam was complete, while they were making sure they did everything, they fed him some yummy canned food. He was very happy for the nourishment. 

Then it was home for a walk, before it got too hot. He got to visit with his very favorite senior citizen on our walk route and then we continued. Here is a photo of him, walking loose leash by my side, holding his leash handle. He does this all the time! I'd be concerned if he pulled, but he doesn't! He doesn't chew it, he's just very oral with the leash handle. It keeps him from picking up things so I like it!










Yogi is 38.6 lbs today at 6 months, 1 week. His vet pronounced him in EXCELLENT condition, weight perfect, and then mentioned over and over how stunning he is and he should be in commercials. 

Here is Yogi after the vet visit and walk this morning:









Here are some other photos captured recently of the boys bonding and also relaxing.


----------



## KiwiD

That Yogi is so cute! Always love to see pics of your boys. They make such a great duo and you can tell Yogi loves his big brother.


----------



## Ksdenton

I have to agree with the vet, Yogi should be in commercials. He's so cute and such a good boy. 
Do you have any pictures of Toby in his younger days?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> I have to agree with the vet, Yogi should be in commercials. He's so cute and such a good boy.
> Do you have any pictures of Toby in his younger days?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do! Here is Toby at around the same age as Yogi is now:


----------



## Max's Dad

Just caught-up with Yogi's last several days. He is looking good! Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## Ksdenton

Dallas Gold said:


> I do! Here is Toby at around the same age as Yogi is now:


Thanks. I noticed Toby looks like his hair is short and more curly which is what I think my Bentley will be like.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Thanks. I noticed Toby looks like his hair is short and more curly which is what I think my Bentley will be like.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, while we adopted him from a rescue, his AKC papers were in his package. I did some research on it and he has more field/performance in his pedigree than conformation. He grew into a very wavy youngster and on humid days he's downright curly! We also have a photo of his parents and both had the shorter wavy coats.


----------



## hotel4dogs

finally had a chance to catch up on your photos, and they are just wonderful! They make me smile from ear to ear!


----------



## Dallas Gold

More photos from yesterday. It is really hot and humid here presently, and Yogi was pooped after his 10 a.m. walk! As he was resting Toby came up to hang out beside him:










Then the boys had some afternoon fun. This photo shows Yogi emulating his favorite toy, his Roo!










Later, the old Kong Wubba was the toy of choice:









Then it was OctoTug time!









My cute little Octohead!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are just so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wonderful photos of your lovely boys, but that first one is simply too cute. Toby appears to be saying "Aren't I being a great big brother, Mom?"


----------



## Dallas Gold

Finn's Fan said:


> Wonderful photos of your lovely boys, but that first one is simply too cute. Toby appears to be saying "Aren't I being a great big brother, Mom?"


He is a great big brother! I got him a special gift for that very reason and it arrived today. It's a double layer leather collar with quick release instead of buckle. Our phone numbers are engraved on the quick release, but I cloned them out for public viewing (and did a poor job ). The first shot is Yogi checking it out and the second is the collar. Yogi will get one when he's fully grown. He's already promoted to a leather leash because he is so good walking! 


















Note, the brass is not messed up like the photo looks- that's my bad erasing job of our phone numbers!


----------



## Davidrob2

Beautiful collar. I wish I could get one for Harry. I'm afraid he is going to spend too much time in the water/mud. It will be the waterproof, stink proof collar for our house.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Beautiful collar. I wish I could get one for Harry. I'm afraid he is going to spend too much time in the water/mud. It will be the waterproof, stink proof collar for our house.


Yes, my Toby is a DIVA dog and avoids mud and water if he can. I'm trying to get some biothane collars made for the boys for swimming and beach adventures, if the website owner will return my email. :doh:


----------



## Davidrob2

This is the one Harry has. He has the orange collar because it was the only one the had in his size at the time. He is just about to outgrow it. I think I will get the fern green one next.

Ruffwear Headwater


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Note, the brass is not messed up like the photo looks- that's my bad erasing job of our phone numbers!


Man. I was so going to call you and ask if your refrigerator was running....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yes, my Toby is a DIVA dog and avoids mud and water if he can. I'm trying to get some biothane collars made for the boys for swimming and beach adventures, if the website owner will return my email. :doh:


 
Anne, try to message her on FB. I know berner National was just recently (perhaps even this week) but I'm not sure if she was going... for some reason I didn't think so.


----------



## drofen

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, try to message her on FB. I know berner National was just recently (perhaps even this week) but I'm not sure if she was going... for some reason I didn't think so.


Sorry if I'm talking out of turn here, but I'm pretty sure the Berner National Specialty is next month in Loveland. One of the club members was talking about it at the meeting last night.


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Man. I was so going to call you and ask if your refrigerator was running....


 I wouldn't be answering the land line because I'd be out chasing the refrigerator that's running!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks guys, I will message her on FB just to check. It may be she didn't get my first email.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had a 3 part adventure late this afternoon. First we went to gas up hubby's airport car, then drop off his dry cleaning, followed by a late lunch/early dinner at our new favorite dog friendly restaurant named the Lakehouse:







We were the only ones on the patio since it was so early, and it was perfect for working on stay in your spot and relax. He did much better this time! 









Then we went to Home Depot. It wasn't as crowded or noisy as our first visit there, so we worked more on sit stays. 





































Finally we stopped off briefly at Harbor Freight, which is also dog friendly:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a good boy he is!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi was feeling like a crab tonight:


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi was feeling like a crab tonight:


I almost bought that crab last night for Harry. If Yogi likes it so much, I may need to go back tomorrow and pick it up.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love their sales! I've stocked up on so many fun toys during sales at dogtuff.com.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I hope Yogi realizes he has a great life.....better than many people....


----------



## jchancey

Welcome Yogi! Just SO adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures as he grows!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just got an email from Yogi's trainer that our class this evening will be a field trip to a bookstore! We are so excited because we usually train outside and it's a little chilly on the hill where we are that time of night! This will be the first time the other class members have been out and about, but not Yogi. He's a home improvement store, outdoor and sport store and Bed Bath and Beyond pro. I expect him to shine in a bookstore setting.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night's class was at Half Price Books in Dallas, which is very dog friendly. Yogi was clearly excited as we waited in our car for class to start. We unhooked him from his seat belt restraint so he could gaze at the people going in and out from the front window. Inside our trainer initially worked one on one with us so we did some loose leash walking in the aisles and some sit and down stays. During one down stay some women speaking a foreign language came up, got very excited, pulled out large cell phones (Galaxy Notes perhaps- they were huge, but not mini-ipads) and started taking lots of photos of Yogi. He did great, didn't break the stay and just smiled and watched them! We met a 5 month old puppy in the store and practiced proper greeting. In addition we were approached by several children and we practiced proper holding and greeting techniques. We also waited in a check out line, with all the tempting merchandise right next to him. All in all he did very well. I was initially nervous with all the distractions and trying to coordinate holding treats, Yogi's leash, while looking out for everything and managing greetings, but as I gained more confidence I relaxed. We will practice this again on our own later this week. 

Eagerly anticipating the adventure:









The store:









Hanging out in the Bird section (he is a bird dog after all)









More Stays:


















Meeting the puppy:


----------



## Bob Dylan

I love all Yogi's adventures.......great pictures too!!!!


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Last night's class was at Half Price Books in Dallas, which is very dog friendly. Yogi was clearly excited as we waited in our car for class to start. We unhooked him from his seat belt restraint so he could gaze at the people going in and out from the front window. Inside our trainer initially worked one on one with us so we did some loose leash walking in the aisles and some sit and down stays. During one down stay some women speaking a foreign language came up, got very excited, pulled out large cell phones (Galaxy Notes perhaps- they were huge, but not mini-ipads) and started taking lots of photos of Yogi. He did great, didn't break the stay and just smiled and watched them! We met a 5 month old puppy in the store and practiced proper greeting. In addition we were approached by several children and we practiced proper holding and greeting techniques. We also waited in a check out line, with all the tempting merchandise right next to him. All in all he did very well. I was initially nervous with all the distractions and trying to coordinate holding treats, Yogi's leash, while looking out for everything and managing greetings, but as I gained more confidence I relaxed. We will practice this again on our own later this week.


Great job Yogi. He is growing into such a well behaved boy. I am so far behind in training Harry. The K-12 school down the street is having it's annual Village Green Fair today. It's the first time in 12 years I haven't volunteered so Harry and I will head down later today and enjoy the festivities. There should be loads of training opportunities so maybe we can catch-up just a little.


----------



## nolefan

Just caught up on the latest adventures, so glad to hear all your time and effort is paying off, what a good boy  Hope you have a great weekend Anne!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Great job Yogi. He is growing into such a well behaved boy. I am so far behind in training Harry. The K-12 school down the street is having it's annual Village Green Fair today. It's the first time in 12 years I haven't volunteered so Harry and I will head down later today and enjoy the festivities. There should be loads of training opportunities so maybe we can catch-up just a little.


Have fun with your festivities today!


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> Just caught up on the latest adventures, so glad to hear all your time and effort is paying off, what a good boy  Hope you have a great weekend Anne!


You too with your adorable puppy!


----------



## *Laura*

Stopping by to see how your sweetie is doing. Yogi is doing so well and is so handsome. Love your updates


----------



## Dallas Gold

The little one continues to enjoy his walks:










and his naps:










and his play time with Toby:




























and is always a happy contented puppy who is totally adorable and knows it!










I love this little one and his big brother!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Your Boys are the best, I always get a smile when you post their pictures, Thanks & Good Morning!


----------



## Ksdenton

You have a wonderful training class for Yogi. I don't know of anything like that in my area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> You have a wonderful training class for Yogi. I don't know of anything like that in my area.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry you don't have this type of training close by. We signed up for Dog Tricks after this, and then, when his trainer and I feel he is ready, we will start the CGC class. I think I am holding Yogi back so much of his training is really training me as his handler. I just love how he is so eager to learn new things and he enjoys the socialization aspect, especially on these field trips where he gets to greet his adoring public!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday's Toy of the Day was Shamu!


----------



## dborgers

The kid's a movie star!! What an absolute cutie pie


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> The kid's a movie star!! What an absolute cutie pie


Thank you!  Hubby refers to him as our resident rock star because we get stopped so often by admirers wanting to comment on him and meet him. Yesterday, during his second walk, a young man wearing a Hard Rock T-shirt, rolled down the window of his pick up truck to tell us he was, in his words, "an AWESOME dog"! We thanked him. Then another family stopped on their way to their car after their church let out, to meet and pet him. Two neighbors also stopped us on our walk to say hi to him. He has quite a fan club in our neighborhood! He continues to make people laugh with the leash handle in his mouth while we walk, but once he gets hot and needs to pant he drops it. I hope he remembers how to do this once summer is over! :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm getting caught up on your thread, he sure has grown.

He's turning into a very handsome young golden boy, seems like it's happened over night too.

I think Yogi has been good for Toby too, he looks great. Enjoy the pictures of the two of them playing.


----------



## Ksdenton

Wow look at his tail. It's filling in. He is quite the pretty boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Those two are so cute together.....and separately! Did Shamu live through tug o' war?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Finn's Fan said:


> Those two are so cute together.....and separately! Did Shamu live through tug o' war?


Yes, Shamu is alive and swimming in the boys' toy arsenal! It's from dogtuff.com and has a high durability rating. Good thing because Toby is tough on toys!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's had a busy day. I gave him a walk early in the morning before his breakfast, then around 9 a.m. we walked up to a new hardware/general store about half a mile from our house. He was so good, walking on loose lead, carrying his leash handle for the entire walk. As we walked I spotted a lady walking towards us with groceries. I moved us over to the parkway but she wanted to meet Yogi. He did really well. We are working on not jumping up and it's a work in process but he kept all 4 paws on the ground to meet her. At the store he met the staff and didn't jump. The hardware manager told me he was very well mannered. We walked the aisles. He is allowed to sniff, but not "take" and he did very well at leaving things alone. He saw a rubber chicken in the Pet Section and I decided to buy it for him ($7) as a reward for being so good and to support the local business (they opened yesterday). As we were checking out the store owner asked if she could take his photo with his chicken! 

Once we got home he got to know his new toy:









Then Toby discovered it:









A game of tug ensued:









until I could stand the noise of that blasted chicken no more. It went up on a shelf and the boys got treats! My ears got a well deserved break! 

Later, as I did my back therapy exercises on the floor, Yogi joined me by getting on the treadmill next to me (main power unit off and red safety key out of it's place) and fell fast asleep. He's a good boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I always just love your photos! The one on the treadmill is priceless!


----------



## dborgers

Oh, my. Simply adorable (as usual )


----------



## Coloba

*Love him.*

How adorable! And you had quite a busy day.


----------



## Davidrob2

Yogi looks like how I would feel if I got on that treadmill. I'm so glad he had such a great day.


----------



## SandyK

Love the pics!! Yogi is getting so big. Toby looks great!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys walked up to our neighborhood shopping center to help us with errands today. First stop, the Post Office. Second stop, the new hardware store. 

Toby fancied the chicken feed:









Yogi thought the hamster food was interesting:









Yogi found another "chicken", one that was much quieter than the one we brought home yesterday. 










We practiced a few sit stays:









Plus we met some very dog friendly people! 

Here are some shots of our walk:


















Then Yogi had to check out some yard art. I know the homeowner wants his yard unsoiled, but those little reminders sure do attract a lot of dog attention and many are leaving calling cards:


----------



## drofen

Fun pictures. The "quiet" chicken is too funny. 

Does the harness bother Yogi's armpits?

Don't know what to say about the yard art. I get where he's coming from--I don't like it when people let their dogs poop on my front yard. On the other hand the yard sign makes me think he's being a little uptight about it! Haha!


----------



## dborgers

Fun pictures, Anne 

drofen, I love the Vest quote about dogs


----------



## Karen519

*So Cute*

So unbelieavably cute!


----------



## nolefan

Love the latest photos... he is just looking like such a big boy in some of them... When is his birthday? I'm so proud of you for getting him out so much, he always looks so happy with life


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Fun pictures. The "quiet" chicken is too funny.
> 
> Does the harness bother Yogi's armpits?
> 
> Don't know what to say about the yard art. I get where he's coming from--I don't like it when people let their dogs poop on my front yard. On the other hand the yard sign makes me think he's being a little uptight about it! Haha!


I'm not a fan of that harness, but hubs likes it better. I'm considering ordering another one, but am waiting for him to outgrow this "tweener" size. 

Another lady had the same yard "art" at her house. She lives on a corner and she gave up after a couple of years. I think she realized the grass was dead around where she put the *signage* and decided it was going to happen no matter what. I feel sorry for people on corners- they get attacked on both sides. Yogi is really good and prefers to poop at home.


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> Love the latest photos... he is just looking like such a big boy in some of them... When is his birthday? I'm so proud of you for getting him out so much, he always looks so happy with life


Yogi was born on 10/15/12 so he's just under 7 months. 

Hubby and I've been debating when the "teenage" phase begins. We adopted Toby at around this same age and he was in the teenager phase from the night we brought him home until around age 5 years. So far we aren't seeing much in terms of teenage antics by Yogi and I'm praying it stays that way! :crossfing


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Another lady had the same yard "art" at her house. She lives on a corner and she gave up after a couple of years. I think she realized the grass was dead around where she put the *signage* and decided it was going to happen no matter what. I feel sorry for people on corners- they get attacked on both sides. Yogi is really good and prefers to poop at home.


I love the picture of Yogi checking out the yard art. There is a similar sign in a yard on one of our walking routes. It always attracts Harry's interest. Like Yogi, Harry "holds it" on our walks. Some days you can tell he's racing to get back to his yard and his "spot".


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> The boys walked up to our neighborhood shopping center to help us with errands today. First stop, the Post Office. Second stop, the new hardware store.
> 
> Toby fancied the chicken feed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi thought the hamster food was interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi found another "chicken", one that was much quieter than the one we brought home yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We practiced a few sit stays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we met some very dog friendly people!
> 
> Here are some shots of our walk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Yogi had to check out some yard art. I know the homeowner wants his yard unsoiled, but those little reminders sure do attract a lot of dog attention and many are leaving calling cards:


I love those hardware stores with farm and pet supplies.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took the boys to a bluebonnet patch today:









Hubby did some photo magic and created a bunch of Yogis:


----------



## Davidrob2

Makes me want to move to Texas. Beautiful flowers and beautiful dogs.


----------



## KiwiD

What a nice picture of the boys in the bluebonnet patch. Here we're trying to get rid of the last of snow so our choices are snow and some mud, no flowers yet so it's get to see your boys enjoying themselves.


----------



## dborgers

Those are great shots, Anne (and DH) 

It's fun watching Yogi grow up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Toby looks so happy with Yogi, they both have smiles!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's adventure was a walk to the vet clinic for weighing. His Heartworm and flea/tick monthly is due next week and he is 40.5 lbs. The cut off is 44 lbs so we will do this again next week!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Very handsome picture! Yogi is getting so big!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I needed to clean up Yogi's single pose in the bluebonnets and here it is:


----------



## dborgers

Well, now. There's a magazine cover if I ever saw one


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Training last night was so much fun for both of us! Thanks to our trainers suggestions I'm feeling much more confident about getting Yogi out to properly meet the public. I've been harboring some insecurities based on our experience with Toby at this age (excessive greeting and jumping disorder to the MAX!) that continued until he was about six years old. Toby clearly shook my confidence. The trainer has helped me work through my hesitation, shown me tips and been with me and given me feedback. Yogi is definitely a different type of puppy and I almost want to cry happy tears when I see him greet people with all 4 on the ground and his tail wagging. I am so glad we found this trainer! 

Yesterday's class was held at Whole Earth Provision Company in a very dog friendly strip mall. It is next door to a video rental store (they still have them) and down the way from a deli with a dog friendly patio. We got there early and before the trainer arrived Yogi succeeded in meeting about ten people with proper etiquette. Two children had ice cream cones and I told them we would wait at a distance for them to finish them because Yogi was a puppy and he might try to take a lick or two- they giggled! Once inside the store we worked on walking by crowded displays and letting him sniff, but not touch. This included the Leave It and if necessary, Drop It commands. This store has stuffed toys in baskets on the floor so I knew it would be a challenge. Yogi did surprisingly well- his only problem items were the paper price tags on some of the clothes (easily redirected), the ear fur on a giant stuffed tiger in the front of the store (bigger than he is) and a hidden basket underneath the benches to try on shoes, with, you guessed it- little footies for the public to use. My heart skipped a beat or two when he grabbed a pair, but he dropped it on command. I checked out his mouth just to be on the safe side, but oh my! We did another pass by and I redirected him away. My lesson was keep my eyes out for any possible hazard at floor level! He met all of the store employees, most of the customers in the store and he was rock solid 100% of the time! At the end of training his trainer got on the floor and she got a Yogi bath of kisses and licks. He LOVES her! She said his personality is really coming out and she's right! BTW, more people wanted to meet Yogi than the other dogs at class, just because he is so cute and so engaging with his happy gait, wagging tail and smile! I overhead a few customers saying he was the cutest one in the class!  Makes me proud! 

The trainer wanted some photos for her website so I offered up my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone since I had a bunch of memory and her iphone didn't. She shot these photos of Mr. Yogi resting near some of the huge stuffed animals. 



















Here is a photo I shot on the fly as we were leaving training of the store we visited:


----------



## Mayve

I am so happy to hear what a good boy Yogi is. Sage is the class clown...but coming along. Monday should be interesting as we haven't traned hardly at all this week. Our old Cocker is ill and I have been busy with her. Bless Sages heart she has been so sweet to her and been good with having to be calm this week!!! 

Keep up the good work Yogi!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> I am so happy to hear what a good boy Yogi is. Sage is the class clown...but coming along. Monday should be interesting as we haven't traned hardly at all this week. Our old Cocker is ill and I have been busy with her. Bless Sages heart she has been so sweet to her and been good with having to be calm this week!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work Yogi!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope your Cocker will be OK.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi does this all the time. He is channeling our Barkley, who slept like this as well.


----------



## Davidrob2

Does Yogi alway go out with a harness on? Does it give you more control? Which one do you use? The reason I ask is that we took Harry to a dog friendly mall last night -- the Three Dog Bakery is right next to the Sweet Frog Yogurt shop, what could be more perfect. He was very excited and pulled for the first 10 minutes or so. He calmed down after that and was able to meet people properly and calmly and work on his sit/stays. My son said he was the same way at school on Friday. I'd like to work on a consistent "no-pull". We have an old Easy Walk harness that we used with Buddy after he had surgery and couldn't wear a collar.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That harness is his seat belt harness ( the puppy one) from USA K9 Outfitters. His trainer suggested we keep it on because he's easier to control that way and we won't accidentally pull his neck if he gets too excited. The goal is to not pull on him at all though! I am trying some different harnesses out for him on walks and haven't decided on which one yet. I prefer the harness to a flat collar right now, but once he's grown and totally reliable we will use a flat lead. I hope I'm not jinxing this, but Yogi is my first dog to ever walk on a loose lead by my side! He usually carries the leash handle in his mouth as well. He only pulls when he knows he's heading towards home an it's really just picking up his pace, not pulling. He's learning the easy command to ease up and let me set the pace.


----------



## Davidrob2

Thanks. I've been waiting to order the USA K9 Outfitters until Harry hits the adult size. I think he is just about there. I prefer the flat collar and he's quite good on our daily walks with just that. It's the field trips when we have pulling trouble.


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope your Cocker will be OK.


Thanks. We did xrays on Thursday to try and rule out a tumor....her stomach is full of food...nothing in her intestines..yet they are inflamed. So we tried a steroid to help with the inflammation, she barely eats and only poops small runny poos....but no more blood. It depends on how she does this weekend. If she continues to improve we will try continue to try..but if she doesn't we aren't doing heroics...she wouldn't survive surgery...being 13 we honestly are looking for quality of life now!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I rarely go to Sams Club anymore since we discovered Costco , but I did venture in last week for an item. While there I strolled down the pet aisle, hoping they had a shipment of Yummy Chummies from Alaska. No luck there, but I found a clone of the Kurunda bed, at less than half the cost. I decided to buy it to see if by chance Yogi might like it. He's wanting out of his crate at night and we do not want him sleeping on our bed. Hubby set it up in the family room and I stocked it with some toys and a few kibbles hidden underneath the toys. We hope Yogi will begin to use it on his own and if he does we'll get him a real Kurunda for the bedroom. Here he is the first time on it:










and later (those are the hubby's feet, not mine!):









It's hot here again (for now) and Yogi alternated between this bed and the cool tile floor. Toby will have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Davidrob2

What a wonderful life Yogi leads! Any competition for the bed? Looks like in the first picture Toby prefers the floor.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> What a wonderful life Yogi leads! Any competition for the bed? Looks like in the first picture Toby prefers the floor.


No, Toby prefers the sofa and our bed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys had a very busy day! First, we took Toby over to his acupuncture vet's home for acupuncture. She is leaving the veterinary clinic we use to start her own practice specializing in alternative therapies, physical rehabilitation and therapy and geriatric veterinary care. We are thrilled for her and know she is going to be very successful. Her office isn't quite ready yet so we went to her home today. Toby just loves her! 

We then took the boys for a nice walk and Yogi met several people along our route. He met a very young boy, and was all wiggles. We need to work on his greetings with children! He just loves them so much! 

Next we went to a local burger place that is dog friendly for some veggie burgers. I used a lettuce wrap instead of a bun and it was fantastic. Here are the boys:

Yogi, trying to cool off when we first started by facing the central AC vent!



















We took a container of ice and water with us and Yogi spent his time eating the ice! 









Toby:









As we left a woman walking an enormously huge Golden Retriever mix by and asked us where we got our seat belt harnesses. Her dog weighed 130+ and she said he was 75% golden, 25% Irish Setter. Yogi met him and it looked like Mutt and Jeff! 

On our way home we stopped by Half Price Books to sell back some ancient VHS tapes. While we waited for the bid ($2), we walked down the aisles meeting people, including a child (again Yogi was a wiggle worm). His greetings with adults are perfect! He got tired so we practiced some sit stays and stays. 





































Back home, the boys decided to play tug and bitey face after Yogi rested on his bed for a few minutes:




























I'm pooped!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love your boys, especially how Toby is so active and enjoying every moment with Yogi!


----------



## dborgers

Simply beautiful, Anne. Toby and Yogi are incredibly handsome, well behaved boys. 

Love the pictures!


----------



## drofen

That is a full day. I'm tired reading about it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday was a day for the humans to do chores so we didn't have any field trips, except for two walks. In the afternoon I caught the two discussing custody of a chew Toby was using:










Yogi was a good boy and didn't pursue it with any ear biting, and later was snoozing while he waited his turn:









Later that evening, he zone out- whenever I see him like this it reminds me of our Barkley and it makes me smile!


----------



## Mayve

Love the pics....especially yogi between the seats trying to cool off.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Your posts of Toby and Yogi always make me smile!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi got a test today and he passed with flying colors. I usually swim and do back therapy in the pool in the morning, then shower. He is crated for both. Today I left him out of the crate while the water was heating, told him to go to his spot, his cot, then I put him in a down stay and gave him his Roo. I could see him the whole time I was in the shower and he was great and did not leave his spot! As soon as I got out I released him, praised him, then put him in a sit stay while I dressed....once again he was perfect! Next we will put a video cam up and leave him uncrated for 15 minutes while we watch out of the house.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hot here today, before the blast of winter comes back tomorrow. Yogi decided to take a siesta underneath the ceiling fan and next to my recumbent bike. He is a smart puppy!


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Hot here today, before the blast of winter comes back tomorrow. Yogi decided to take a siesta underneath the ceiling fan and next to my recumbent bike. He is a smart puppy!


I'm situated in a very similar spot in our house, Maxwell at my feet.


----------



## Donatella

Wouldn't the adventures of Yogi be a great children's book? I would totally buy it :banana:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Donatella said:


> Wouldn't the adventures of Yogi be a great children's book? I would totally buy it :banana:


Thanks! Does it count if his vet just published a children's book inspired by her childhood pet?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby rested quietly on the sofa, but Yogi was ready to rumble. He chose purple octopus as a lure:










Toby cannot resist the octopus and soon they both engaged in a very energetic bout of octotug and bitey bitey:


















and now the Young Prince of our home is making me smile:


----------



## Donatella

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks! Does it count if his vet just published a children's book inspired by her childhood pet?


Aww sweet! Do you know the name of the book? My girls would probably like it


----------



## SandyK

Love seeing pictures of Toby and Yogi. He is getting so big!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Donatella said:


> Aww sweet! Do you know the name of the book? My girls would probably like it


I'll send you the link!


----------



## dborgers

Jane and I were Ooooing and Ahhhing over the pics. So darned cute!! You have a great knack with a camera too


----------



## inge

I love seeing pictures of them playing together! Isn't it amazing how a young dog finds the buttons to push? Yogi is becoming a handsome young man!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Your young Prince makes me smile tooo! Love to see them playing, Thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's toy of choice was the tropical bird:


----------



## drofen

Too funny considering the weather...


----------



## Dallas Gold

There is something just wrong about two dogs tugging over a Golden Retriever puppy stuffie!


----------



## hubbub

What wonderful brotherly love Toby and Yogi show for each other. Looks like typical brothers in knowing what buttons to push to get the other one going


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Heehee! They're so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi continues to surprise me in unexpected ways! I usually do a few short training sessions each day in our bedroom to reinforce certain things we learn in class. Today I was working on Take It, Drop It, using some rawhide chews, very high valued items to both Yogi and Toby. Yogi has impulse control, Toby has absolutely none and will steal it right out of my hands if given the chance. I usually shut Toby out of the room when I bring them out. I worked with Yogi, he did well, and I decided it was time to work with Toby on some impulse control basics. He knows them, but doesn't choose to cooperate with me usually. I put Yogi behind the closed door while I worked with Toby. I also introduced Toby to the concept of Touch and he was very pleased with himself! As we were working I saw the door open. Hubby was mowing the lawn and that's when I noticed a paw on the door handle- Yogi figured out how to open the door, strolled in and started wagging his tail all proud of himself for doing this! Our Barkley did the same thing and we ended up putting a keyed deadbolt lock on the door! Deja vu, sweet memory! Guess I'll need to start locking the closed doors from now on!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night's training class was a lot of fun for dogs and people! Yogi's trainer set us up at a hotel across from SMU and the new Presidential Library on SMU's campus. This hotel was a Hilton for years, but was sold and extensively remodeled into a sleek mid-century modern hotel, condominium complex and retail development, that is very dog-friendly. We met in the lobby and Yogi was immediately surrounded by employees who wanted to meet and pet him, as well as several guests. When class started we learned we would be doing a scavenger hunt in the hotel, which would include walking up stairs with open air rungs (easy for Yogi, I was a little hesitant), riding the elevator several times, a skateboard run down a hotel floor corridor, an Easter egg hunt on another floor, with plastic eggs and dog treats inside for the dogs to find, then down stay while we opened them up, and another ride up to the 9th floor for the humans to get refreshments... they were placed at dog level and we practiced leave it! Once downstairs the dogs took turns using the touch command to ring a bell on the floor. Everyone had fun. Yogi was a natural in the elevator (he's done it before), but one of the dogs was frightened by the enclosed space so the trainer worked harder with her. 

After class we sat in the lobby on the floor and chatted. Yogi and his best girlfriend Hailey, a pit mix, enjoyed each other's company. I think they both wanted to play but we felt we shouldn't let them in the hotel lobby.  Hailey is a very sweet dog. I chatted with the trainer and she told me Yogi passed his Star Puppy. I spoke with someone who repeated this class with their dog several times and she told me that each class session is different, with different locations, different training experiences and different games. Since Yogi is still a little immature and not ready for CGC class and testing, I talked with the trainer about repeating the class next time she offers it and she said that would be fine and she thought with a little time and maturity he would pass CGC with flying colors. :crossfing We start a Dog Tricks class tomorrow night, although Yogi knows a few already. He entertained a Dallas Marshall, working hotel security, with his spin and his weaving through my legs. He also shook hands with him.  Several hotel guests specifically walked over to meet Yogi- they really weren't interested in the other dogs, just the cute puppy.  There is just something about Golden puppies with sweet smiles that draws strangers to them. Yogi practiced his greetings and did well. He's good with strangers....it's just his favorite people (hubby, me, Patrick a neighbor and his trainer) that he gets overly excited, and of course he still gets wiggly with the kids! We went over to see some neighbors this afternoon and he was great with their children, so there is definitely hope on the horizon. 

Practicing sit stay and attention focus in the lobby (those are not my legs, but a young concierge!!):









Getting a treat for riding the skateboard down the corridor!









Surfs up!









Watching the other surfers:









Is this for ME???









Apparently Yogi thinks the yellow plastic is "his" too, and the treat in my hand is not as good. We worked on Drop It, and he did after a little help from the trainer, in the background. At this point she noted Yogi is highly food motivated. Apparently that includes plastic eggs :









Good boy! Getting rewarded for the drop:









I treated him in the elevator for sitting nice and being so cute:









Down time, waiting for the reluctant elevator dog, Miss Hailey:









Still waiting: 









Hailey and Yogi- they get along famously!


----------



## drofen

They are nice legs, you should have claimed them. LOL!


----------



## dborgers

Yogi is such and amazingly handsome boy 

I agree, claim whatever you want LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

OK, those legs were mine even though there are photos of me wearing jeans!


----------



## OutWest

I want to take that class... That sounds like such fun. And Mr. Yogi is such a smart boy to do all of that in one evening. You must both have been exhausted!


----------



## Davidrob2

I continue to be impressed by the range of socialization opportunities that Yogi has been exposed to. You have done such an amazing job. I can't wait to see the pictures. (I'm out of town and for some reason they aren't showing up on my Kindle.)


----------



## Bob Dylan

TRICK PHOTOGRAPHY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> great legs! 

Yogi is just so smart, give him Hugs from NJ!


----------



## Ksdenton

I too am amazed at the training classes you have there. So wish we had the same. Yogi is becoming an even greater dog than he already is. Fun to watch his experiences. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos once again  I can't believe when I go back to page 1 and see tiny little sweet Yogi in his carrier that he has grown up so fast! He sure is a very, very handsome boy indeed and I just love his colouring, he's gorgeous! Your training classes sound really fun aswell, they don't do any training like that over here...Sammy is rather jealous lol. Both of our boys have grown up so much it's unbelievable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

HolDaisy said:


> Great photos once again  I can't believe when I go back to page 1 and see tiny little sweet Yogi in his carrier that he has grown up so fast! He sure is a very, very handsome boy indeed and I just love his colouring, he's gorgeous! Your training classes sound really fun aswell, they don't do any training like that over here...Sammy is rather jealous lol. Both of our boys have grown up so much it's unbelievable.


They have grown so much! I believe the hormones are starting to kick in too... 

This morning he decided he needed to play with the squirrels. :uhoh: Then he decided his stainless steel food dish made a perfect noise maker. He's now carrying it around the house and dropping it at random intervals on the tile! I'm trying to teach him to pick it up and bring it to me so I can put it up! Oh my ears, my ears. :doh: 

Tricks class starts tonight!


----------



## dborgers

Yogi has heard about North Texas State's music program. Future percussionist? LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Yogi has heard about North Texas State's music program. Future percussionist? LOL


Do they need a howler?  How about someone to eat the weed?  (Kidding, of course I mean the lawn variety )?


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took both dogs down to a British and All European car show at a city lake. The boys had a blast and Yogi enjoyed meeting the masses. He was a STAR attraction and there were lots of dogs at the event. Everyone seems to love Yogi! We were approached by one older lady who asked if I was planning on putting him into pet assisted therapy work. She had been watching us and thought he was very calm, but confident, and would be a good candidate. She is in a group in Fort Worth with her Golden. We shall see about Yogi as he's still young and learning basic social skills. He did very well with greetings, actually, he was perfect with his greetings and he had a lot of hands trying to pet him. Our training challenge today was not eating the wildflowers! We took photos but they are on hubby's camera and he's working on them later.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Do they need a howler?  How about someone to eat the weed?  (Kidding, of course I mean the lawn variety )?


As long as he stays out of the jazz program at NTS, no worries LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> As long as he stays out of the jazz program at NTS, no worries LOL


I dunno, he is jazzy at times!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> I dunno, he is jazzy at times!


The jazzers at NTS are the most likely to be into recreational activities you may not want Yogi involved in LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> The jazzers at NTS are the most likely to be into recreational activities you may not want Yogi involved in LOL


Yeah, he's still "innocent"!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We went to tricks class tonight at 6 and we have lots to work on this week. By the time we got home his brain was fried! He was so tired I thought he'd sleep until time for bed. After a short nap he discovered a 3 pack of small dog toys I picked up at Costco for $9.99 the other day. I gave him one and he was instantly energized. He decided to taunt Toby with the toy and soon the chase was on! Now they are zonked on the cool tile floor!


----------



## Belle's Mom

They both get cuter each day


----------



## Glassbuttercup

A DOR A BLE!!!!!!!:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Dallas Gold

I took Yogi to visit my elderly parents today. He slept all the way to their neighborhood, but as soon as we started driving in their subdivision he woke up and made his excited puppy whimpers, as if he recognized them. He literally ran up to their door. I walked in and found my Mom choking on a prescription pill. We got her some water and she is fine, but Yogi was so concerned. He didn't jump on her or do his Excessive Greetings, as if he knew she needed him to be gentle. I let my Dad walk him and hold his leash while I had treats at the ready in case Yogi nabbed something interesting on the sidewalk. Yogi did really well and didn't pull him. Whew! He stayed in his spot on the rug while we visited, which is important because the better behaved he is, the greater chance he will be invited to the holidays when he is an adult! After our visit I took him to Petsmart to get a new harness for him. While looking at the harnesses one of the trainers walked up and was helping a man in the same aisle. I had Yogi in a sit stay because the man was close and I didn't want to disturb him. Yogi was great! The trainer came up to me later and told me she'd watched and thought he was incredibly well behaved for a Golden puppy. Yogi met several people and did very well- all 4 paws on the floor so I was proud....until we got to checkout and he decided to help the cashier because she had lots of treats! We then went to the vets for a weight check (42.6 lbs) and back home. He's a tired boy!


----------



## njoyqd

I truly love your updates on Yogi's progress.
You are an inspiration and Yogi is a doll!
Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was busy making salsa today with some fresh picked cilantro from the herb garden and looked down to see my garden "helpers" resting side by side, same position. This was my aaaaah, how cute moment of the day:


----------



## dborgers

It looks as though Yogi studied his big brother's sleeping position and mimicked it. Aw


----------



## hotel4dogs

that is just way too cute!! I'm going to start reporting your photos for exceeding the cuteness limit


----------



## Dallas Gold

After napping most of the afternoon Yogi woke up, ate and played with his purple ball:










He decided to try to lure Toby into play. The only problem was the best squeaky toy was in the toy box. How to open it? He moved it, tugged at it, and stared at the box for a few moments, then got distracted by the upbeat but ridiculously annoying commercial promoting Oklahoma tourism that is driving ME nuts (You're doing fine Oklahoma, Oklahoma OK--can't get it out of my head!)










Now that he has that tune in his brain as well, he decides to get back to his plan:




























Oooh, wait, here's a bone that needs chewing first:









OK, now that the bone got attention, back to the mission at hand--oh here it is, the Wubba Bear! Squeak squeak squeak....



















Toby, though, could not be tempted to leave his comfy spot on the sofa.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

After a lot of enticement Toby decided to play with Yogi for a spell. The fox was the victim:









Then Toby said enough and Yogi decided to entertain himself with his Aqua Kong and the Duck:



















Finally, that was too exhausting so it was back to this:









I think my puppy is laid back and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## dborgers

LOL!!! Oh, Anne, that's just to darned cute .. all of it!! Are you taking any video?


> Finally, that was too exhausting so it was back to this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> LOL!!! Oh, Anne, that's just to darned cute .. all of it!! Are you taking any video?


Yes! I'm trying to preserve his little puppy barks and noises. He's so quiet compared to Toby but when he gets going it's hilarious!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Yes! I'm trying to preserve his little puppy barks and noises. He's so quiet compared to Toby but when he gets going it's hilarious!


When will we be seeing some video? Hmmmmm? :wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am absolutely smitten with Yogi...as if you can't tell from the previous pages in this thread.  

I went to lunch today with a friend who is a tester for a therapy group and she gave me some ideas of things to teach Yogi that might be helpful in a therapy visit. I came home and tried a couple and he is such a good student! He had fun and we had a good training session together. 

I then went to do my back exercises on the floor to stretch my back out and decompress it. Yogi stayed downstairs initially then came upstairs to give me some kisses...aaah! What a stress reliever! He went behind me to wait and when I finished I was treated to this beautiful sight:










Be still my heart- what a precious boy! I could look at him all day like that.


----------



## Ksdenton

Pretty boy. I know what you mean. Working from home and I get so distracted by Bentley. Sometimes I have to get on the floor with him and hug and kiss him because he's just so darn cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Yogi is just precious. 
Him digging around in his toy box so reminds me of my Toby. He would empty out the entire box trying to find the perfect toy that fit his mood at the time. 

Looks like your Toby is a great big brother.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That must be a golden thing--Fozzie would dig in his toy basket for as long as it took him to find exactly what he was looking for. Unfortunately, the contents of the toy basket would end up on the floor!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi had his first "sighting" of a coyote this morning on the first walk. He was in no danger because the coyote saw the dogs and turned tail and ran away. He also had his first loose dog encounter when a clueless lady jogging off leash with her black lab did not leash him up as we approached each other. Her lab came bounding across the street intent on seeing Yogi as she was unsuccessfully calling her back. It doesn't work when your dog has no recall Lady! "oh, she's friendly" doesn't work for me either as our first golden was attacked by two of those "friendly" labs off leash. If her lab had gone after Toby it would not be pretty. I was able to distract the dog with a noise from my flashlight that sent her flying back to her owner. Yogi didn't react, which is good. I don't get owners who think everyone outside walking wants to meet their dog- not everyone out walking is dog friendly, or may have a dog allergy. I hope that lab didn't decide to be friendly with the coyote that was in the neighborhood. There was another coyote out as well this morning in the area.


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> I am absolutely smitten with Yogi...as if you can't tell from the previous pages in this thread.
> 
> I went to lunch today with a friend who is a tester for a therapy group and she gave me some ideas of things to teach Yogi that might be helpful in a therapy visit. I came home and tried a couple and he is such a good student! He had fun and we had a good training session together.
> 
> I then went to do my back exercises on the floor to stretch my back out and decompress it. Yogi stayed downstairs initially then came upstairs to give me some kisses...aaah! What a stress reliever! He went behind me to wait and when I finished I was treated to this beautiful sight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be still my heart- what a precious boy! I could look at him all day like that.


I love these belly-in-the-air pictures! His fur looks like silk, it's so shiny. What a sweetie.


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi had his first "sighting" of a coyote this morning on the first walk. He was in no danger because the coyote saw the dogs and turned tail and ran away. He also had his first loose dog encounter when a clueless lady jogging off leash with her black lab did not leash him up as we approached each other. Her lab came bounding across the street intent on seeing Yogi as she was unsuccessfully calling her back. It doesn't work when your dog has no recall Lady! "oh, she's friendly" doesn't work for me either as our first golden was attacked by two of those "friendly" labs off leash. If her lab had gone after Toby it would not be pretty. I was able to distract the dog with a noise from my flashlight that sent her flying back to her owner. Yogi didn't react, which is good. I don't get owners who think everyone outside walking wants to meet their dog- not everyone out walking is dog friendly, or may have a dog allergy. I hope that lab didn't decide to be friendly with the coyote that was in the neighborhood. There was another coyote out as well this morning in the area.


Hear momma ROAR!:


----------



## Brave

Dallas Gold said:


> He also had his first loose dog encounter when a clueless lady jogging off leash with her black lab did not leash him up as we approached each other. Her lab came bounding across the street intent on seeing Yogi as she was unsuccessfully calling her back. It doesn't work when your dog has no recall Lady! "oh, she's friendly" doesn't work for me either as our first golden was attacked by two of those "friendly" labs off leash. If her lab had gone after Toby it would not be pretty. I was able to distract the dog with a noise from my flashlight that sent her flying back to her owner. Yogi didn't react, which is good. I don't get owners who think everyone outside walking wants to meet their dog- not everyone out walking is dog friendly, or may have a dog allergy.


I hate off leash unwanted greetings 

I gotta confess, though, that when I first got Bear (even though we were ALWAYS on leash) I though everyone should want to meet and pet him. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

You and Yogi had an exciting morning. It never ceases to amaze me how clueless some people are when they have their dogs off lease. There are plenty of hands free leashes out there if you are running in a neighborhood where you know you will encounter others. Of course, I am probably in a bad mood anyway since I just got back from running errands where I had to deal with a bunch of clueless drivers -- half of whom were texting and driving at the same time. :doh: I must be getting old. Things like that didn't use to bother me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Got our canvas back from Costco for $29


----------



## Ksdenton

Wow that turned out really nice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> Got our canvas back from Costco for $29


Hey, those look like _your_ dogs...


----------



## Donatella

That canvas is gorgeous! Great price too !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful canvas of your boys, Costco did a great job.


----------



## *Laura*

The canvas turned out beautifully. Your boys look adorable together.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's advanced manners class is tonight at a restaurant near Downtown Dallas. Please keep your fingers crossed he will be on his absolute best behavior. He's known as our paper napkin thief and I don't think "teacher" will appreciate her napkin getting stolen! Even though he will graduate tonight we've already signed up for this class again starting next September. One jack russell in our class has taken it 4 times already and the owner said she changes up the things we learn and the places we go so it will not be boring.


----------



## Davidrob2

Good luck Yogi. Can't wait to see his graduation pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi did well, even though he tried to steal my cloth napkin too! He graduated but I already have plans for us to repeat this class again next September when it cools down outside. His trainer also gave me the paper work for his Star Puppy so he is going to be one of those too as soon as I send in the fee!


----------



## drofen

Good job Yogi!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Yogi-

Great job!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is Yogi before our dinner last night, posing in front of the Dream Cafe. 










Here is Yogi trying to talk Toby into playing with him. It's not a well framed photo, but it was a grab the camera and shoot moment! Hubby is in the background- he was trying to get out of the shot!


----------



## dborgers

Super handsome boy, that Yogi  Does Toby get to go out as much?


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Super handsome boy, that Yogi  Does Toby get to go out as much?


Thanks Danny! 

Toby gets to go out with us when we aren't primarily concentrating on training Yogi. He doesn't get to go to Yogi's classes since there are other dogs training and Toby has some "issues"...aka... barking for attention! Plus he's not enrolled so it wouldn't be fair to the trainer. Toby also has an issue with getting into and out of the car as he's not a fan of them since his cataract surgery- I think it has to do with his loss of depth perception. Otherwise I'd be driving him to a local park to walk more often.

I try to get Yogi out at least 3 times a week on his own for socialization training and it's usually just us since I'm concentrating on his behavior and socialization during these formative months. When we leave Toby gets extra treats. I also spend time with Toby alone during Yogi down time. Toby also takes longer, more leisurely walks with me in the neighborhood than Yogi gets. 

This week we are planning a trip to Petsmart with both boys. I got a new harness for Yogi that we tested on Toby (a little big for the Yogster now) and I want to get Toby his own in his color (blue). We'll go out to eat with them at a favorite al fresco place after. Toby also has his semi-annual ophthalmology appointment this week and the Yogster is riding along to meet the staff and ride in their elevator. Veterinary clinics are fun for Yogi since they usually stuff him with treats. Toby isn't so fond of the eye clinic so Yogi will be his canine support system just like Barkley was. We also have a new hardware store in our area of town that we'll walk both boys up to at some point in the week so they can meet and greet. 

Tonight is Yogi's tricks class.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi got a surprise invite over to my parents house yesterday for Mother's Day festivities. He did really well with his manners and settled right down, which is important since their house isn't puppy proofed and dogs were not welcome before Mr. Yogi worked his magic on my Mom. 

Later we went to his second Tricks class. He did much better with the two tricks we learned- ring a bell (for service) and say your prayers, which involves him balancing on his haunches, with me supporting his front paws, while he bows his head below my arm. There were only 2 dogs in class last night due to the holiday. Yogi is friends with the female boxer Gnocchi. We also try to include some recall exercises in the class since both dogs need it. Phonetically Gnocchi and Yogi sound the same so both dogs kept on running to me at first until the other owner learned to speak up and make her voice more exciting to her dog! I think I had better treats than she did as well so I was more popular with them! Here are some photos hubby took of the recall and play portions of the session:

Yogi come! No wonder I smile so much during class- I get to see this cute adorable mug charge at me!


















Play Time! This photo makes me laugh!









Best Friends!









We kept the play session short since Boxers don't do well in the Texas heat (it was about 75 and pleasant for us humans). As we left the trainers next class was arriving and we greeted a mixed breed dog that was in Yogi's basic manners class who is extremely fearful. She remembered hubby and me and accepted a treat (a big deal for her) and gave Yogi a kiss! Progress!


----------



## Ksdenton

I love the best friends photo. That's adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

I love the pictures of Yogi playing with the boxer. Yogi is such a good boy to do so well at your parents' home. I don't think Harry would do as well at mine (but we are working on it).


----------



## Zombo

As an aside, how does Yogi do on the tennis court? My two year old got some time chasing tennis balls on a court a few weeks back and wore two of her nails down to the quick in ~10 mins or so. She was so focused on her Precious, the One True Ball, that she didn't even notice. Just curious if you've ever noticed anything like that happening to one of your dogs.

And as always, I love hearing of the Tales of Yogi. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dborgers

And the score on the tennis courts was: Love-Love


----------



## Dallas Gold

Zombo said:


> As an aside, how does Yogi do on the tennis court? My two year old got some time chasing tennis balls on a court a few weeks back and wore two of her nails down to the quick in ~10 mins or so. She was so focused on her Precious, the One True Ball, that she didn't even notice. Just curious if you've ever noticed anything like that happening to one of your dogs.
> 
> And as always, I love hearing of the Tales of Yogi. Thanks for sharing.


So far, so good, but I'm keenly aware of the hazards of tennis ball chasing on the courts and both his trainer and I make sure they don't do too much turning and running on the courts. The recall exercises were short and he ran in a straight line to me. The play session was limited to 3 short laps around the netting, not enough to get them into too much trouble. Pool decks and tennis courts are definitely hazardous to pups' paws!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our morning walks are usually uneventful, with the occasional sighting of a coyote or bats. They are very relaxing for me. This morning the hubby, Toby, Yogi and I walked into a scene straight out of COPS. We saw a very bright light from behind the elementary school we walk by and as we got into the Catholic church parking lot we could see police cars going up and down the street in front of the school and church with searchlights on. My immediate reaction was oh no, not another serial criminal in our neighborhood. We had a series of dramatic crimes in my area last February and March, which culminated in an arrest of an illegal immigrant for all the crimes. My area of town really came together to help the victims recover and the police in finding this scumbag. The police department really watched out for us before he was arrested and I often saw them sitting in their cars, lights off during my early morning walks during that spree. Before we turned onto a residential street hubby asked an officer on foot if it was safe for us to continue walking in the area and he assured us yes, they were in the midst of a manhunt for someone in a red sweat suit that had stolen a lawnmower. A lawnmower? For this theft, they had at least 4 police cars searching and then the police helicopter joined in! It keyed on us twice and its search light lit us up like Christmas! It was noisy and very chaotic but the dogs did great including the little one! He had his leash handle in his mouth walking by my side the entire walk. I hope they caught the guy they were searching for, but I must wonder why the Dallas Police Department would send four police cars, start and manhunt and bring in a helicopter for a lawnmower!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our "evening" walk for today occurred shortly before noon due to the heat and humidity that is building. We walked up to the Post Office to mail some items, then a few doors down to the boys new favorite place, a green Hardware store. They did really well, but we avoided the area with the baby chicks because I just don't trust Toby! While there we chatted with the owner and she's bringing in some unique items for larger dogs since her best canine customers are big dogs. (Yay!). I spotted a new piece of furniture- an end table crate. We are considering this for Yogi, upgrading his current large airline crate since this provides more ventilation and vision for him. He was busy gobbling up treats the store employee was feeding him when the DH snapped this photo of the crate.










After the boys rested up from their walk to the Post Office and the hardware store, we loaded them into the car for the final field trips of the day. First it was Petsmart to pick up a new halter for Toby. Well... Yogi was MUCH too interested in the endcap food displays so we have more training to do! We weighed them and Toby is up to 54 pounds again (such a relief!!). Yogi is holding steady at just under 43 lbs. Both dogs enjoyed visiting with the check out lady and eating treats. Then we walked a few doors down and the hubby and I did an alfresco lunch at a deli while the boys sipped on water I brought from home and enjoyed the nice breeze outside in the shade. Yogi settled right down into his relaxation mode while we dined. We used to do this a lot with Barkley and Toby years ago.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, sounds like a fun outing. 

Toby really looks great.


----------



## Davidrob2

Oh what fun! Yogi's eyes are so clear and bright in that second picture. Can you walk to all these places from your house or do you have to drive there and then begin your walk? My next house will be within walking distance to retail shops (most importantly a place that sells iced tea)!


----------



## Belle's Mom

We saw you today walking back from the post office. We had an unfortunate plumbing issue this AM and had to work on it today. We were going back to Home Depot when DH said look 2 goldens and I said that is Toby and Yogi!!! (with their parents of course)


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Oh what fun! Yogi's eyes are so clear and bright in that second picture. Can you walk to all these places from your house or do you have to drive there and then begin your walk? My next house will be within walking distance to retail shops (most importantly a place that sells iced tea)!


We can walk to our post office and the hardware store, but we need to drive to Petsmart and the dog friendly restaurants. It's nice to walk to the bank, the tire store, post office, vet clinic and new hardware store though!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> We saw you today walking back from the post office. We had an unfortunate plumbing issue this AM and had to work on it today. We were going back to Home Depot when DH said look 2 goldens and I said that is Toby and Yogi!!! (with their parents of course)


Wow! That's funny! Were we jaywalking across the street? We sort of got stuck in the middle for a minute! 

Sorry about your plumbing issues- I hope you got it resolved. 

Did you hear the helicopter commotion this morning? Wild times here in the 'hood!


----------



## Brave

I love the stories and the pictures. Thank you so much for sharing his life, and yours, with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I have a question about eating out with the dogs. I know you said you have a mat for Yogi to stay on while dining out but do you have any problems with food falling on the ground and him going after it? We ate out Sunday with Bentley and he was very good considering no real training and would lie down as directed but it eventually happens that pieces of food will fall to the ground and he's the first to notice and go after it before I can even react. Suggestions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> I have a question about eating out with the dogs. I know you said you have a mat for Yogi to stay on while dining out but do you have any problems with food falling on the ground and him going after it? We ate out Sunday with Bentley and he was very good considering no real training and would lie down as directed but it eventually happens that pieces of food will fall to the ground and he's the first to notice and go after it before I can even react. Suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That hasn't happened with us yet, but I can imagine it might happen if we are eating close to another table if it's crowded. Our trainer encourages going at non-peak times as a convenience for the wait staff, other patrons and us while we are training. It's harder on staff to wait with dogs around since they must constantly watch the ground to not trip over one, or dodge their "stuff". Also some people don't like the idea of eating with dogs near them so we always ask. So far it hasn't been an issue when we went once and it was more crowded than I prefer. I think I'd be mortified if he went after a strangers food. We keep him on a shorter leash and hook it under a chair leg. Our biggest challenge with Yogi is trying to steal napkins out of laps, both paper and cloth! We are working on that one! By the way, I always have my treat bag filled with treats so he is focused on me and not the other tables.


----------



## Dallas Gold

DH is off this week and we are doing a stay-cation, with emphasis on doing some intensive public behavior and socialization outings with Yogi. Our morning walk was much less exciting than yesterdays, and our "evening" walk happened around 10 a.m. since we reach the upper 80s until the next front arrives tonight. We bathed both dogs so they would be nice and fresh for Toby's semi-annual ophthalmology check tomorrow. Yogi is going along as Toby's support and also to meet the staff and ride the elevator. After we walked the boys dry we loaded Yogi in the car to run a couple of errands and eat out al fresco at Cafe Express. Al fresco lunch dining days are quickly coming to a halt with the approaching summer heat. First stop was the library while I checked out an item. Next was our dining experience. He did very well. We intentionally chose a spot away from the others dining outside because our goal is to train Yogi to be inconspicuous and relaxed during our meals. The patio was nice, covered and a nice steady breeze kept us cool. Yogi did GREAT as you can see by the photos. I only told him to leave the plant next to us alone once and he did. Then we drove to the Home Depot nursery in search of the somewhat elusive mosquito citronella plant I need for our back yard! They were already sold out...drats! Yogi did well and didn't decide to go and eat the merchandise! He came home and then the boys decided to hang out in matching poses on the cool tile floor. Yogi gets an A for today! Good boy Yogi!

Looking for Mom!









At the cafe:


















Seatbelted in, but leaning forward to cool off with the AC from the front seat:









Home again, relaxing with the Tobster!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, my favorite are Yogi looking out the window looking for you, resting his head, and the two of them together. Yogi's getting so big, he doesn't look like a puppy anymore. He's starting to look like a big dog.

Try Lowes for your Citronella plant, they carry in my area.


----------



## Dallas Gold

As I was posting the photos and day's adventures, Yogi was resting behind me. Neither the hubby nor I could rouse him for dinner! Finally, Toby had enough, ran up and barked loudly right in Yogi's ear!


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok so maybe I wasn't clear. Food falling from our table. We're the pigs dropping the food. Lol
With four people its bound to happen and it did twice on Sunday. I dropped a french fry when the plate was placed because it was already hanging from the edge and my daughter dropped a piece of lettuce when cutting her salad. He was belly crawling to get it. I do make sure we sit the farthest from the other occupied tables. I heard people comment on how well behaved he was. Luckily he was tired after a long busy day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Ok so maybe I wasn't clear. Food falling from our table. We're the pigs dropping the food. Lol
> With four people its bound to happen and it did twice on Sunday. I dropped a french fry when the plate was placed because it was already hanging from the edge and my daughter dropped a piece of lettuce when cutting her salad. He was belly crawling to get it. I do make sure we sit the farthest from the other occupied tables. I heard people comment on how well behaved he was. Luckily he was tired after a long busy day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I may be jinxing it but we haven't dropped anything yet from the table!


----------



## Belle's Mom

No jaywalking - you were walking by the apartments.

I missed the helicopters this AM....wow - guess I missed some fun!


----------



## Bob Dylan

It is so great to start my morning with pictures of your boys. Thank You and keep them coming!
Your baby is growing up toooo fast!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Got our canvas back from Costco for $29


Such a wonderful canvas!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi did well, even though he tried to steal my cloth napkin too! He graduated but I already have plans for us to repeat this class again next September when it cools down outside. His trainer also gave me the paper work for his Star Puppy so he is going to be one of those too as soon as I send in the fee!


Congratulations Yogi!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Our "evening" walk for today occurred shortly before noon due to the heat and humidity that is building. We walked up to the Post Office to mail some items, then a few doors down to the boys new favorite place, a green Hardware store. They did really well, but we avoided the area with the baby chicks because I just don't trust Toby! While there we chatted with the owner and she's bringing in some unique items for larger dogs since her best canine customers are big dogs. (Yay!). I spotted a new piece of furniture- an end table crate. We are considering this for Yogi, upgrading his current large airline crate since this provides more ventilation and vision for him. He was busy gobbling up treats the store employee was feeding him when the DH snapped this photo of the crate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the boys rested up from their walk to the Post Office and the hardware store, we loaded them into the car for the final field trips of the day. First it was Petsmart to pick up a new halter for Toby. Well... Yogi was MUCH too interested in the endcap food displays so we have more training to do! We weighed them and Toby is up to 54 pounds again (such a relief!!). Yogi is holding steady at just under 43 lbs. Both dogs enjoyed visiting with the check out lady and eating treats. Then we walked a few doors down and the hubby and I did an alfresco lunch at a deli while the boys sipped on water I brought from home and enjoyed the nice breeze outside in the shade. Yogi settled right down into his relaxation mode while we dined. We used to do this a lot with Barkley and Toby years ago.


Looks like a great time!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's Yogi adventure was all centered around Toby, who had his semi-annual eye check up with the ophthalmologist. Toby got a fantastic report and we are reducing one drop's frequency of dosing and extending rechecks to 6 to 12 months. While there the ophthalmologist did a quick exam of Yogi's eyes (undilated so it was a limited scope) and said his retinas are healthy and his lenses are very clear. Yogi got to practice sit and down stays, greetings and impulse control when it came to the treat jar in the exam room. He did very well. Toby has zero impulse control, as this video shows: (password is Toby eyes) Private Video on Vimeo
Toby barks and is very impatient when he wants something, never learned the meaning of the word quiet and is highly food motivated. One of the photos below shows him nosing the vet's coat for treats, which he got! Both dogs are tired and napping now!

Toby, with dilated eyes









Watching the treat jars:









Getting examined:









Nuzzling the good doc's lab coat pocket:









Little brother Yogi offering support and practicing staying in his spot:









More staying in his spot:









Resting during Toby's exam:


----------



## hotel4dogs

what fantastic photos!! Terrific news about Toby's eye exam, with all you've been through I'm sure you were so pleased.
Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad he got a fantastic report!!


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so glad Toby got a good report. The picture of him sniffing the doctor's pocket is precious.


----------



## dborgers

Great photos!! No doubt Toby got a reward (treat) at the vet's office for being such a good boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi usually is pretty mellow at night, choosing to hang out with one of his toys:









Last night was different- we were assaulted by deadly (unfortunately) and destructive tornados and supercell thunderstorms starting around 8 p.m. Yogi hasn't experienced noise, lightning and rain quite like what we experienced last night. Tornado sirens sounded at least a couple of times here. Here is his reaction:











On a serious note, I am sending my prayers for all of those affected by the storms last night- at least 6 dead and 160 injured according to the early morning news. So many people dealing with loss of a loved one and many lives are forever changed.  Many more will be dealing with major destruction to their homes. 19000 power outages in our area. We were fortunate. Our power provider did some major tree trimming last year around power lines and I'm sure that saved us from losing power.


----------



## inge

He is getting so handsome! I didn't watch the news yesterday, so I didn't know about the weather. I can't imagine what you must be going through when things like that happen. Do you have a shelter to go to when things get really rough?

I just bought an iPhone and just discovered that if I click a picture I can see all pictures that were put in the thread. He has really grown!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen

Maxwell's reaction to thunder and lightning? 

Desperately trying to get outside in the backyard so he can go play...

SMH.


----------



## *Laura*

This is pretty much how my Buddy reacts to storms, fireworks etc. What a little sweetie Yogi is. BUT so sorry to hear about the terrible weather you are having. Very scary for you and so sad for those killed or injured. I can't imagine what everyone has gone through


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so glad you are safe. I thought about you when I saw the reports this morning. How does Toby react? Harry doesn't seem to be affected by them. Our bridge golden, on the other hand, used to go ballistic.


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi usually is pretty mellow at night, choosing to hang out with one of his toys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was different- we were assaulted by deadly (unfortunately) and destructive tornados and supercell thunderstorms starting around 8 p.m. Yogi hasn't experienced noise, lightning and rain quite like what we experienced last night. Tornado sirens sounded at least a couple of times here. Here is his reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I am sending my prayers for all of those affected by the storms last night- at least 6 dead and 160 injured according to the early morning news. So many people dealing with loss of a loved one and many lives are forever changed.  Many more will be dealing with major destruction to their homes. 19000 power outages in our area. We were fortunate. Our power provider did some major tree trimming last year around power lines and I'm sure that saved us from losing power.


I think you officially have a mellow dog... LOL

I heard about the tornadoes, and I'm very glad you and yours are OK. The devastation sounds terrible.


----------



## Thunder'sMom

Congratulations on the new pup! He's beautiful!


----------



## autumn's mom

Wow what a relaxed dog. Aspen was always terrified of storms. It was bad enough we almost medicated her. My big fear was that she would go through the front window. 

Yogi seems to be growing up nicely. I am very glad you are safe.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> I'm so glad you are safe. I thought about you when I saw the reports this morning. How does Toby react? Harry doesn't seem to be affected by them. Our bridge golden, on the other hand, used to go ballistic.


Toby doesn't react either and he's 9 years old. Our other two rescue goldens developed thunder and lightning phobias at age 7. Our first boy lived through our house being struck by lightning in 2002. It is a miracle we didn't have a fire but the bolt took out most of our major electrical components, fried appliances and knocked bricks off our chimney. After that I've been afraid of thunderstorms myself. :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our boys were tired today from the rough night last night sleeping during the storms. Here are the boys shortly after breakfast:








Then shortly before dinner:








They went for 2 walks today but nothing strenuous. I decided they needed some play time and I lined up some toys on our ottoman. They chose the puppy; however,their joint tugging session was in slow motion, sort of a haphazard attempt to please Mom and Dad! They are back resting now!


----------



## Sally's Mom

They are so adorable together...


----------



## autumn's mom

Too cute. I would be tired to after last night! But I can relate to tired dogs because I see them a lot. A tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It was a mellow day for the Yogster. When the dew point is in the upper 60s and the high reaches 89 degrees, it makes lounging in the house an attractive option. We got both of his walks in early before the sun and asphalt got too hot. Last night Toby was not interested in playing so Yogi entertained himself with his BFF, his Roo! 










Here is his best Roo imitation:









And here he is talking to Roo:









He was so mellow I was able to trim some fur out of his paw pads and clip a few nails before he said OK, that's enough!

Earlier in the day we had our first major toy destruction when he took a foot off of his Cuz toy. Toby did the same thing when he was a puppy. Note to self- no more Cuz's for puppies! :no:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning Yogi, once again you entertain me while I have my breakfast!
Hugs for you and Toby, I hope today is cooler for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just about spit my coffee out on my laptop screen when I saw Yogi doing his best Roo imitation. He is hilarious. Tesia was never a back sleeper - she didn't go for belly rubs either. So it's extra funny for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So cute!! Tito is a back sleeper, too, and it always cracks me up. Toby was, too, but Tiny never. I wonder if it's a guy thing? Airing out the boy parts?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Perfect Roo imitation Yogi


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's HOT here, and sticky! With dew points in the 70s you know it's bad! This morning we took the boys for a long early morning walk and since it will be in the 90s today we decided to do their "evening" walk at 9:30 a.m. We got back and both dogs took a very long siesta. Yep, he's paws up again!










I think Yogi is dreaming of his days in Pennsylvania, where the air is cooler! He is quickly learning that in the summer here, it's a good thing to be lazy! He is getting so good at being lazy that he can barely manage to chew on his nylabone!










We will make him a Texan yet, just not for a few more weeks. He needs to acclimate to his new world of hot summer days!


----------



## autumn's mom

He is much too cute. Feet up must be a boy thing, I have never seen it before and all we have are girls.


----------



## dborgers

LOL and a big "Awwwww". Toby knows how to chill when it's chill time. Love the pics


----------



## cgriffin

Love the pictures of Yogi  He is so cute!

Toby was also a back sleeper and the picture of Yogi with the nylabone, Toby often did the same thing  or he would fall asleep with a toy in his mouth.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my, it's 90 degrees here, with humidity at 46% and a dew point at 66%- steam bath! We just got back from tricks class on a tennis court and it was miserable for dogs and people so we called class after 30 minutes. Those 30 minutes revealed Yogi is an excellent "surfer"... who knew? I'm going to go buy him a surfboard to practice at home. Surf's Up for Yogi! He's cooling down now on our tile floor. During class I took a spray bottle of icy water and sprayed his belly and groin area to keep him cooler. We also took breaks for water. We have one more class. After that classes are over until the fall when it's cooler. 

During class an ambulance drove by. A lake park is across the street and you could hear the coyotes howling in the wooded area. I wondered if Yogi would join in but he just ignored it all. 

We drove home in 5 minutes with the air at the coolest and the fan at the highest settings. It felt great! Turned the AC down in the house too.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Our weather today, maybe a high of 62 with an awful wind!!, overcast and cold..love seeing Yogi!


----------



## Max's Dad

We are starting to get some warm days here, too. Not too much humidity, though. Max does not like the hot weather.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Max's Dad said:


> We are starting to get some warm days here, too. Not too much humidity, though. Max does not like the hot weather.


I don't blame Max! Yogi isn't a big fan either so we are doing most of our exercise in the mornings now. Al fresco lunches with the dogs are over until it cools down. 

He is sleeping soundly on the tile floor, no doubt dreaming of cooler days and of surfing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The little one a few minutes ago!


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi is THE CUTEST !!


----------



## Dallas Gold

After reading a thread in the forum today by a member calling her puppy insulting things I just had to sit and watch my precious Yogi enjoying his Orbee bone: 



















aaah, love this boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby initiated play with the elephant today. I think he knows we didn't have an active day planned (other than our walks) and he wanted to make certain Yogi is tired! Here are some photos of them fighting for the elephant, then later, resting together with it.


----------



## Brave

Yogi and Toby lift me up!! Love the pictures!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Love this little one!


----------



## Ljilly28

Yogi is so big now! I cannot believe how much he has grown.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ljilly28 said:


> Yogi is so big now! I cannot believe how much he has grown.


He is big, both with his growth and with his impulse control and maturity. I wake up each morning thinking I cannot possibly love him more and end each day with a bigger heart and greater love for him. I am just so blessed to have him in our lives. I am constantly smiling when I look at him or a photo of him. Thank you Jenn for entrusting him to us.


----------



## cgriffin

That is such a cute photo! Toby also appears to be a good big brother to Yogi


----------



## OutWest

Yogi even smiles in his sleep... LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> Yogi even smiles in his sleep... LOL


as am I! He's such a sweet boy and I just get those endorphins just looking at him! I just got finished with a short training session with him and the one trick that he couldn't do in class, that even his trainer said might be too much for him at his age- he just nailed it! I was so proud of him and he was proud of himself as well! Then we invited Toby in for a "joint" training session- it's a lot of fun to see two dogs having fun like that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are about to be hammered by severe storms. Here is Yogi's reaction to the approaching storms:










Here is Toby, who has decided the elephant is HIS favorite toy:


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> We are about to be hammered by severe storms. Here is Yogi's reaction to the approaching storms:


Hehe, at least he's chosen an "interior hallway away from doors and windows"!


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Hehe, at least he's chosen an "interior hallway away from doors and windows"!


Yes, he did, but he needs to learn that we stay inside during the height of the storms! I took him out when I saw the storms were imminent, while it was sprinkling. He tells me now when he needs to go and doesn't appreciate me prodding him so I usually bribe him if I really need for him to go (with food). He went and I thought OK, maybe he can hold his poo until after the storm passed. Well, during the worst part of the storm here he rang the potty bell. I ran downstairs, grabbed an umbrella and opened the door, ready to escort Prince Yogi to a good spot...no, he changed his mind when he heard the noise, saw the rain and saw that contraption I opened. So back inside, only to be interrupted two more times by a ringing bell, so I decided the rain was slacking and I could bribe him out...I did and all is well now!


----------



## Brave

Stay safe!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Anne, you take such great pictures. And what great subjects too! I just love visiting this thread every day. Sunshine in my heart is what happens


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Anne, you take such great pictures. And what great subjects too! I just love visiting this thread every day. *Sunshine in my heart* is what happens


If I had to pick a registered name again, I'd probably pick Sunshine in my Heart because he is!


----------



## Dallas Gold

An evening of play:


----------



## autumn's mom

Those toys look so clean, he must take very good care of them. Pixie gets her toys so slobbery and dirty. Yogi is beautiful.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love all the pics....they both look really happy with each other.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Before I forget I wanted to alert any puppy owners reading this thread who will be participating in the GR Lifetime Study through Morris Animal Foundation about something I found out this past week. When you get your puppy's lab work back from the first visit, don't panic if you see some of the calcium, phosphorus and magnesium levels out of range. The lab ranges are for adults and since puppies are still forming bone and growing they very well may be out of that range or on the higher end of the spectrum. Yogi came back as a percent out of range on Magnesium, which didn't concern me, and higher out of range with phosphorus, which did! I emailed his breeder who quickly eased my mind and explained the lab ranges were based on adults, not puppies (whew, relief!). I also emailed Yogi's vet and a forum angel on here knowledgeable about these things (thank you, you know who you are!) before his breeder got back to me and both also gave me the same information. I just wanted to throw that out there for others who may get a similar result!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Dog Day Afternoon, conserving energy to greet Dad who will be walking in from a long 4 day trip in a few:










and earlier this morning:


----------



## Brave

Awesome info!!! Something I never would have thought about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Brave said:


> Awesome info!!! Something I never would have thought about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was a little worried when I first got it late Friday afternoon! He looks and acts like he is healthy, so it made me wonder. His breeder is just the best and put my mind at ease very soon after!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your boys are just so cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

aaah...


----------



## Sally's Mom

He is so handsome. Gabby is in love!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> He is so handsome. Gabby is in love!


The feeling is mutual- Yogi thinks Gabby is just gorgeous! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Puppy love made in Heaven! Love, love, the pigment!


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> DONNY OSMOND - PUPPY LOVE *T*O*T*P*1972 - YouTube


uh oh.... I'm gonna have an earworm today in my head.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We used an older stainless bowl to feed the Yogster this morning (big ones are in the dishwasher) and he decided to play with it a bit!

PlayingWithTheFeedingDish.mp4 Video by dallasgold | Photobucket


----------



## Sweet Girl

Look at that beautiful black nose!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Anne, I think Yogi wants seconds...........great video, he is just so cute!


----------



## cgriffin

That is so cute


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is a teenager, or dabbling in teenage antics. Yesterday, while hubby was in charge of supervising him, the hubs decided to "rest his eyes" (aka, fall asleep on the job literally), and Yogi went into our bathroom, took an entire 3/4 roll of toilet paper and dined on it right in front of sleeping handsome.:doh::doh: I was upstairs doing my back therapy exercises and heart OH YOGI, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???? Well, what he did was eat all but about 5 to 6 sheets of the toilet paper, cardboard roll included. :uhoh::doh: It started coming out this morning- a record 5 poops on his first morning walk- all nice and solid and firm (TMI)- guess I can now recommend toilet paper to firm stool! His second walk produced a poop of toilet paper too! We saw a house that had been rolled and I asked Yogi if he'd like to be a good neighbor and go help clean up.  I figure we have another day or so of this to come. Last night while we were in the family room we watched Yogi open the closed bedroom door and go towards the master bath- guess he wanted more?? We thwarted that opportunity though! 

Here is Yogi after our second walk- taking a siesta an dreaming of a white toilet paper Christmas!


----------



## Max's Dad

Puppies will be puppies.


----------



## Thalie

Oh, Yogi, what I way to up your fiber intake ! Good it is all passing through and that he is not worse for the wear. I thank my lucky star that none of the two big girls have mastered the door opening trick.


----------



## drofen

So...does he prefer quilted or three ply?

Sorry.

Had to ask.


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> So...does he prefer quilted or three ply?
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Had to ask.


He will eat any brand, even stuff on the street! I ended up turning our kleenex boxes upside down so he wouldn't grab and go!


----------



## Ksdenton

Love puppy antics, especially when they aren't my puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi doesn't know it but he's been tested for the past two days and he is passing with flying colors. Our goal is to let him have free reign in our family room and kitchen while we are out of the house for short times, free of the crate. Yesterday we set a video camera up and left the boys in the family for 5 minutes. We came back to happy dogs, no damage. Both of them ran over to the kitchen and Toby counter snooped but Yogi didn't. Today we set up 3 cameras and left for 10 minutes. Both dogs went right to sleep, Yogi on the floor and Toby on the sofa. Tomorrow we will double the time away to 20 minutes while we drive the short distance to our vet and buy some of Toby's prescription food. Despite the toilet roll incident (which is all out of his system now!) he's displayed great maturity for his age so I'm hopeful we can give him independence in a few months.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yogi has gotten so big! I love his color and the toilet paper story was funny I couldn't stop laughing. I swear when my boyfriend is "supervising" Chester he gets away with murder.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's free time for Yogi was for 18 minutes while we ran down to the vet to pick up Toby's prescription food. The boys did great! We left them with Kongs with a few frozen green beans and a frozen carrot. They ate their Kongs, looked at each other, made one lap in our kitchen, then Yogi plopped down in our family, followed by Toby. They stayed until we got back. I think we may try for an hour sometime next week. It's looking good for the Yogster!


----------



## Ksdenton

Great job Yogi


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yogi sounds like such a good boy! And you are doing a great job with him!


----------



## Belle's Mom

I have no doubt in Yogi's self control in the house - he is such a good boy.........and as for this so called toilet paper episode....that puppy asleep on the treadmill does not look capable of something like that. I will just choose to believe that you made up the TP episode to make other puppy owners not as jealous and to fit in better as Yogi seems pretty perfect to me.....LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I have no doubt in Yogi's self control in the house - he is such a good boy.........and as for this so called toilet paper episode....that puppy asleep on the treadmill does not look capable of something like that. I will just choose to believe that you made up the TP episode to make other puppy owners not as jealous and to fit in better as Yogi seems pretty perfect to me.....LOL


Ha ha!  Toilet paper is mild compared to what he could do....say, my cell phone (Toby), hubby's reading glasses (Toby), Keurig K cup (Toby), Maggie Moo coffee creamer (Toby)... Yogi really is a sweet boy.... I just have a fear of him snatching the toilet paper roll when I really need it! :uhoh::doh:

Yesterday morning we took the boys for a walk right after we thought the rain was over. We got about 90% of it done before it started pouring on us. It was pretty funny to see all the dog walkers running back home, us included. Yogi loves the rain and once we got inside and dried him off he treated us to the most beautiful zoomie session! I wish I had filmed it!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Sounds like a fun and wet day....baths for everyone today??


----------



## *Laura*

I wish you had filmed Yogi and the zoomies too!! You'll have to have your camera ready next time. That would be so cute to see. I love the zoomies


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's testing continued today and he was free for 85 minutes-- I came back to a house just like I left it. We originally intended to be gone for an hour, but we were delayed a tad. Whew! I told him he was a very good boy! No video today. Toby; however, is moping- I don't think he likes being in charge when they are alone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's doing great, that's awesome.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's AKC Star Puppy Certificate and medallion arrived today. He's a happy boy! 

I also kept him out of the crate while I went and did my pool therapy and swam- he did great and it was over an hour and a half. Leaving in a few for lunch out and will keep him out of the crate again. Once I think he's trustworthy in the house alone with Toby, I'll need to start taking Toby out for short walks, leaving Yogi home by himself to build his confidence so he won't develop separation anxiety.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Yogi is a Star!! Congrats to both of you. You bring up a good point that I've never thought about. Bentley is 10 months and has never been left alone, ever. If we leave Ky is here, when Ky was in the hospital someone was always at home with him.
Looks like we have something new to work on....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> Yogi is a Star!! Congrats to both of you. You bring up a good point that I've never thought about. Bentley is 10 months and has never been left alone, ever. If we leave Ky is here, when Ky was in the hospital someone was always at home with him.
> Looks like we have something new to work on....


It's definitely hard on them because they are pack animals. Yogi makes a little whimper cry whenever I leave to walk him without Toby. I usually reward him with a small treat and he soon forgets and enjoys his walk, but when we turn the corner towards home his tail starts to wag and I can sense tension on the leash. He's not a puller (thank goodness!!!) but it's pretty clear to me he thinks walking is a joint endeavor. I usually crate him when I walk Toby alone since we are out over an hour. I need to start him off slowly being home alone, maybe for 5 minutes at a time. I learned from the videos we took of the two the first time we left Yogi out of the crate he looks to Toby for guidance on what to do.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was out for 2 hours this afternoon and Yogi did fine out of the crate! Yay!! He's such a good boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some recent photos of the boys at play with their collection of toys:

The Elephant:









The pig and Penguin:









The Burgandy Octopus:


















The Gator:


----------



## HolDaisy

Just caught up with Yogi's thread and his toilet paper episode. Glad he's doing better now, these pups find anything and everything to eat don't they - it's a constant worry. I just love the photo of him on the treadmill exhausted, bless him  He's looking so grown up now, such a handsome boy and a gorgeous colour too!

Sounds like he's doing really well being left un-crated too with Toby. Sammy can be left with free run of a room for short periods of time but think we need to start trying him for longer periods to see how he gets on. I still can't believe how fast our 2 tiny pups are growing up into handsome teenage boys!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Some recent photos of the boys at play with their collection of toys:
> 
> The Elephant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pig and Penguin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Burgandy Octopus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gator:


How cute!


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi is getting so big and such a good boy. It's great to see how Yogi and Toby play and get along so well


----------



## Dallas Gold

It is pouring rain and the boys are just curled up next to one another riding the storm out.:smooch: Neither is too interested in playing right now.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is one of my favorite ways to see Toby relax- on the sofa, next to me:









Yogi just jumped on the sofa to hang out:


----------



## Bentleysmom

Oh man, I would be in BIG trouble if Toby lived here! Those eyes.......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yep, me too! Toby and Yogi are just too cute!


----------



## Davidrob2

I think those are the best pictures yet. Both Yogi and Toby are gorgeous.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Adorable pictures, and what fun toys!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We were out of the house for 2.5 hours today and Yogi was great out of the crate. We are still removing anything that could conceivably be of interest and blocking access to part of the house, but I'm very pleased he is doing so well, earning my trust so soon! I just don't have the heart to leave him alone by himself for 5 minutes without Toby, to get him used to that, so we'll wait a while. I don't want to traumatize him but know this is part of helping him mature.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Are those stuffies durable? Poor Zuca loves hers to death, literally. The last one, a big buffalo, got his stomach ripped open and out came his guts. I need something she can't destroy in seconds. She's always so sad when I take them away from her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Yay Yogi!!!! Way to go.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Zuca's mom said:


> Are those stuffies durable? Poor Zuca loves hers to death, literally. The last one, a big buffalo, got his stomach ripped open and out came his guts. I need something she can't destroy in seconds. She's always so sad when I take them away from her.


Almost all of those stuffies are from dogtuff.com and they are rated for durability from around 7 to 9 on a 10 scale. Yogi does very well with them, but Toby is still a power chewer and then some, and I usually end up distracting him and putting the toy up when he gets to working too seriously on them. These toys launder very well BTW, which is good with all the use they get! The other durable toys we use are the Orbee rubber chews and some Huggle Hound toys.  The Huggle Hounds are slightly more fragile than the dogtuff ones.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today we went to my parents house with Yogi for a little "therapy". He was an absolute angel with them- so proud of him. He was already tired due to a bath, walk down to the vets for weighing before heartworm treatment (46.5 lbs) and then a big play/zoomie session with Toby. After we went to eat al fresco with him, after I called the cafe to confirm they were OK with it. They were and they treated him with a water bowl and treats! 

Here is the cafe:









Yogi was great, even when a little girl ran up to meet him (she was great- her mom asked first if it was okay) and our little guy greeted her properly! 

Here are some photos of Yogi while we ate.


----------



## Ksdenton

So cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Finally I have time to stop peeking and enjoy reading about your boys great adventures and looking at those beautiful pictures. They truly have an amazing life with you. Yogi is growing into handsome boy. Can't believe it is the time to leave our boys unsupervised. We are having try outs too, an hour here and there leaving Charlie on his own, so far so good. Most of the time when we come back home he runs out of his crate to greet us. For next couple months it is just two of us having fun. Hope to be able to do some gardening, Charlie took care of the holes just have to buy plants and put in it.:doh:
Hugs to you and your boys from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've been "spying" on the boys when we leave the house, using our interior security cameras. I'm trying to satisfy myself that the boys aren't going to go nuts and kill each other or get into trouble. We've discovered something by watching the footage that is recorded (set to record motion)- the boys don't play with one another but instead just settle down and rest. That gives me a lot of comfort because I want to monitor their interactions with one another in play, to make sure it doesn't get too rough. 

We also discovered if we walk away from their play, the boys will stop and wait for us! 

Here are the boys tugging:










Here they are, patiently waiting for hubby to return to watch their show:









Angry dogs- not really- they just took a break from tugging to make bitey faces at each other:









Here is Yogi- looking down at me from upstairs, trying to decide if he wants to join or just hang loose where he is:


----------



## *Laura*

That is the best 'bitey face' shot. Your boys are so good together. You've done such a great job


----------



## Belle's Mom

Great pics!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Big first last night- Yogi's first night out of the crate all night long while we slept. It wasn't my idea to do it this soon, but hubby wanted to try it, so he was in charge of making sure Yogi didn't pounce on us in the middle of the night. It was a success, but I'm not a fan of two dogs on a bed with 2 people. Thankfully both dogs got off sometime in the night!


----------



## Sweet Girl

*Laura* said:


> That is the best 'bitey face' shot. Your boys are so good together. You've done such a great job


I agree!! Best bitey face ever!! I laughed out loud at it. 

They are both such good looking guys. It must be nice to have a sweet old white face AND a sweet puppy face around. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Belle's Mom

WOW!!! Good job Yogi. Let's see how night 2 goes....


----------



## Dallas Gold

We went to our last tricks class of the season tonight. The class is on a tennis court on a hill. While we were there a group of men came up above us to practice some Tejano vocals. Two of their daughters, around age 6 or 7, came down to the fence to watch the class. I guess they didn't know we could hear them, but we could and it was pretty funny because they referred to Yogi as the Yellow Dog and the MOST adorable dog there, but the Jack Russell could skate better on the board (he could), but the Boxer was funny looking. 

We always work a few minutes on recall in class. I had hubby with me and he took a few photos. Here is Yogi flying back when I call him:


















Taking a break in the action to rest up:









After class one lap around the court. His girlfriend, the Boxer, isn't in the photo:


----------



## MercyMom

Wow! It looks like Yogi had an awesome good time!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi discovered the sheer joy of lawn sprinklers on our walk this morning!


----------



## Davidrob2

Hmmm .... we haven't turned our sprinkler system on yet for the year. That might be a fun activity for Harry. Thanks for the idea Yogi.


----------



## Jaxreemurph

He is so beautiful


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jaxreemurph said:


> He is so beautiful


He truly is - beautiful face and head but also so well proportioned. Total beauty.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> He truly is - beautiful face and head but also so well proportioned. Total beauty.


Best of all he's got a personality I dreamed about and he definitely possess a heart of gold! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I could watch my boys relaxing all day long- here are some photos from this evening:











My 7.5 month old takes chilling out to a whole new level:


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of your 2 lovely boys


----------



## Dallas Gold

Have I mentioned I love my laid back puppy? I do! 

Here he is the morning of June 4:










and today:









Pinch me!


----------



## OutWest

That is one luvverly little tummy... you know they're relaxed and don't have a care in the world when they rest like that...


----------



## Ksdenton

He defines "laid back" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are some photos from yesterday afternoon and evening- two rounds of chase, one long round of bitey face and a few pig tugs in between naps. 























































The first nap:









The second nap that lasted past their normal evening snack time:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Have I mentioned I love my laid back puppy? I do! 

Anne, We all know they are dogs but they really are our children. Love your pictures, always make me smile! Give they Hugs from me!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi discovered the sheer joy of lawn sprinklers on our walk this morning!


That's cute!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Here are some photos from yesterday afternoon and evening- two rounds of chase, one long round of bitey face and a few pig tugs in between naps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first nap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second nap that lasted past their normal evening snack time:


That is so adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is a photo of Yogi and his favorite toy, his 'Roo:


----------



## hubbub

Goodness Yogi has turned into a handsome young man in my absence


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is getting so big!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Dad came home from a trip and the boys were demanding his attention last night:










Later, Yogi napped in his favorite position:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's agenda- a bath Texas style- outside, followed by a nice drying walk! We tried to capture him shaking to dry off after, but it was hard! He decided to spray all over the cars in the garage too, then sit and give us the stink eye! He's wearing his new biothane collar and lead I got from a company in Canada. It has a brass identification plate bradded onto it with our contact info. 




























After their walk the boys decided to do some major zoomies, chasing and playing! To answer the question- do you allow your dogs on your leather furniture, the answer is yes!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your boys are just way too cute.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Big Roo:









Imitating the Elephant ears while he tosses the elephant toy around:









HAPPY PUPPY!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys went to the Dallas Pet Expo this morning. I wanted to see if they could do some dock diving, but it wasn't possible. Inside we braved crowds of people, pets and children and Yogi did great! So proud of the little one. Since it was at the State Fair of Texas park grounds we decided to do a walk and photoshoot at the grounds. The Fair is going under significant renovations, including the Cotton Bowl, the Midway and Big Tex plaza. Sadly Big Tex, the icon of the State Fair, burned down to the ground last October so they will be putting a new Big Tex in soon. 

Toby in front of the Cotton Bowl:









Yogi in front of Expedition Plaza and the fountains. When we were leaving we walked into the plaza area and triggered something that started the fountains going high in the air to music- the "Beef, It's What for Dinner" Song. Toby sang along! The architecture in the park grounds is beautiful!










The boys in front of a building. Some of the carving in this building is unbelievable:



















Yogi tanking up with hydration:









hmmm- a pool with water fountains! Let's swim! Not so fast boys- Dallas Police write tickets for doing that and they are patrolling on Segways









But Mom.....



























Then whoosh- TOBY jumped in! 
He is so proud of himself!









Yogi decided jumping on the water fountain stand was fun too!









Later we walked back to our car, parked on a side street (for free, in lieu of $15 parkground parking). This street used to be full of derelicts, empty and deteriorated warehouses and drunks- now it's being converted into upscale lofts. Times have changed there! 

We decided to try one of two new places on our route home that allow dogs on the patio. We decided to try an italian pizza place- some of the best pizza with on site made mozzarella cheeze. The patio was not desirable from a training the puppy standpoint- lots of ground rock that is tempting to curious puppies! Toby was bored and impatient and tried to bark! We also had loud children at the next table, but Yogi was good, though he was interested in them!




























Early this morning Yogi did an act of *kindness* to a trio of mallard ducks. We were walking and heard a huge commotion in the middle of a 4 lane street in front of an elementary school- two male mallards and a female in a mating love triangle! They were oblivious to traffic and to us! Yogi was enthralled so I let him walk to the end of his leash to see them. One did and we were able to use Yogi to herd them into a fenced in playground to complete the mating competition! Yogi was very good- never lunged at them, never barked, but was keenly interested in them. We don't usually encounter ducks on our walk, so this was a first!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Great pics as always! I LOL'd at the look of total satisfaction on Toby's face after jumping in the pool!


----------



## Bob Dylan

do you allow your dogs on your leather furniture, the answer is yes! 


QUESTION IS............Do they allow you? I totally understand mine think the furniture is theirs and we are allowed once in a while ( if you happen to fit with them).
Great pictures!


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful pictures as always. Put a smile on my face watching them having such a good time


----------



## hubbub

That stinky eye picture is hysterical! I also agree that Toby looks so satisfied to have had a quick dip in the water


----------



## HolDaisy

Love your stories and photos about the boys recent adventures. I particularly love your zoomies photos, you did well capturing them in motion! Looks like they had a great day out too. Yogi looks so sad that he couldn't go swimming in the water fountain, bless him!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yogi is the STAR of this forum. Great pictures mom!


----------



## Dallas Gold

More Happy Puppy:




































Sleeping Puppy:









Taunting the Puppy:


----------



## SandyK

Love all the pictures!! The boys sure look great and having so much fun together!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We ran into our neighbor on our second walk this morning (it's hot now, all walks in the a.m. until fall)- her senior Golden was rolling around on the grass making grass angels. Yogi and Katie met for the first time, Toby and Katie are old buddies. It's always fun to see other Goldens on walks- they are all friendly and no barks were needed. 

















Then UPS arrived with the Pickle Pockets Ljilly recommends- I gave them to the pups thinking Toby might just destroy it as he destroys everything, but so far so good. They like them! 

























Then Yogi decided to go rest on his cot that I put in front of his unused crate. I took a photo and Toby wandered in, so I put them in a nice down stay (Yogi's a pro, Toby is rusty) and took their photo. 

















Yes, they were really paw to paw- I think Yogi was signalling Toby to stay put!


----------



## *Laura*

Your boys are so handsome. Thanks for all your pictures and stories. That paw to paw picture is priceless


----------



## Belle's Mom

What a life they have!!! Just as it should be.


----------



## dborgers

As usual, great shots!! I haven't heard of Pickle Pockets. Like a Kong you stuff treats into?


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Beautiful pictures as always. Put a smile on my face watching them having such a good time


Danny, here is the Amazon listing for these: Amazon.com: Starmark Treat Dispensing Pickle Pocket for Dogs: Pet Supplies


----------



## LibertyME

Love this thread!!! Love the pickle pocket!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Cool!!! Pickle Pocket ordered!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Guess who I captured doing zoomies and jumping on the ottoman?? No, not Yogi, but big brother Toby! 










They also had a rousing game of tug with Mr.Gator, who is one of their favorites now!









A good game of bitey face too:








I've been watching Toby and he actually drops to the floor and encourages Yogi to jump on him during these play sessions. I think the old guy enjoys it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi accompanied his big brother to an eye acupuncture at the vet's new clinic. Here is 
Yogi meeting one of the new employees:

These two love each other! 









The vet has one of only two underwater treadmills in Dallas (not sure if there are any in Fort Worth, but if not, then one of only 2 in the DFW area of several million people). She was kind enough to give us a demo- Yogi was fascinated! 
















He loves to jump in our shower and he was definitely looking for a way into the water!

She also had a land treadmill for the dogs!


----------



## Ljilly28

All four of mine love their Pickle Pockets and carry them everywhere.


----------



## Brave

Love love love the play scenes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I haven't posted photos of the Yogi in over 24 hours-  Took a few last night of the Yogster resting with his Dad on the sofa, looking at me:










He jumped off the sofa to go gnaw on his ball, chewed a piece off. :uhoh::doh: RIP dear ball, you were so much fun! He's hoping another one magically appears. We shall see. 










Then he decided to chill out and think about the consequences of destroying toys, which blessedly, he is mostly unfamiliar with doing:









If this photo above looks familiar, I assure you we took this last night, but this is definitely one of his favorite relaxing positions!


----------



## drofen

Dallas Gold said:


> He jumped off the sofa to go gnaw on his ball, chewed a piece off. :uhoh::doh: RIP dear ball, you were so much fun! He's hoping another one magically appears. We shall see.


Interesting. We were at Petsmart a little bit ago and were playing with the big dogs daycare across the glass. A Great Dane was playing with a ball just like that, a red one, and chewed a piece off. It was pretty funny watching the little attendant girl (the dog probably weighed quiet a bit more than her) chase him around to retrieve the missing chunk.


----------



## Zombo

One thing we've found that works is to put a smaller Holee Roller inside a bigger one. It makes it harder for them to get their power-chewing back teeth into play.


----------



## dborgers

Great pictures of Yogi living the life


----------



## Dallas Gold

drofen said:


> Interesting. We were at Petsmart a little bit ago and were playing with the big dogs daycare across the glass. A Great Dane was playing with a ball just like that, a red one, and chewed a piece off. It was pretty funny watching the little attendant girl (the dog probably weighed quiet a bit more than her) chase him around to retrieve the missing chunk.


That's funny- you know Yogi is finally realizing when we say DROP IT and don't have a treat we still mean it! He dropped it on command! This afternoon I bought something to wear with the idea I'd take it back if it didn't go with the rest of the outfit. The receipt slipped out of my hand and there was Yogi to nab it. I said Drop It and out it went! I think all that training is starting to work.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday's photos:


----------



## caroline162

He is gorgeous!! I nearly died from cuteness overload at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love the sequence with the flat squirrel! Yogi taunting Toby... a little chase around the ottoman... and triumphant Toby!  Too funny.

By the way, you are an amazing photographer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sweet Girl said:


> I love the sequence with the flat squirrel! Yogi taunting Toby... a little chase around the ottoman... and triumphant Toby!  Too funny.
> 
> By the way, you are an amazing photographer.


The pictures definitely tell the story, they're great.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi makes me laugh! I was showering today and it's always a challenge to get him out of the shower (while the water is heating) so I can get in! Then he stares at me through the door, as if he's saying HURRY UP, I WANT IN!! This morning he was staring at me, then around the corner out of my vision, and then he scurried into the bedroom. My first thought was Oh No, he's nabbed something...but no! He was in the bedroom, on his back, paws up, just sleeping! I couldn't help but laugh! Silly puppy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys watching me do some food prep in the kitchen. Good boys for not begging for food or counter snooping!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the photos as always. I love how Yogi and Toby are playing together! I bet it is keeping Toby young!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys, relaxing in the family room today:


----------



## OutWest

King and prince of all they survey.


----------



## *Laura*

Oh Anne I love the picture of Yogi laying on Toby. Just warms my heart. What wonderful brothers


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your boys make me wish I could have two dogs together some day. They look like they just love and enjoy each other so much.


----------



## Davidrob2

Your boys look so content together. I keep telling myself we are a "one dog" family, but it makes it difficult when I see the pictures of Toby and Yogi!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Catching up on photos from a couple of cameras today. 

June 15:
No modesty for this puppy:








Waiting with his big brother for me to finish my recumbent bicycle exercise:









Last night:

















This morning- waiting for me to finish my treadmill workout (storming outside):








After I got off the treadmill, Yogi decided to jump on:









Caught them napping together a few hours later (Yogi woke up when I shot this):









Then an hour later, caught them in another snooze:


----------



## *Laura*

I love how Yogi sleeps on his back. They are both so sweet


----------



## OutWest

I love the picture with the toy in his mouth... He's got that classic puppy look..."This is mine. All mine. Dont even think about touching it!"


----------



## MercyMom

Awwwww! What a sweetie pants!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I couldn't resist one more photo, taken this morning:









I went for my annual physical yesterday and my blood pressure was really low. The doc said that was fantastic and I really do think Yogi has a lot to do with it. Just looking at him makes me so happy and relaxed!


----------



## dborgers

If Yogi could only learn to relax ... LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> If Yogi could only learn to relax ... LOL


If only! 

He just made my heart stop- I was boiling some new potatoes for a Vitamix soup and he jumped up paws on the cooktop- Oh my goodness.... he's safe, but it was so frightening for me to see. We are working on off. We need more work obviously! :uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yikes! Toby has been teaching him counter surfing when you weren't looking!


----------



## Brave

hotel4dogs said:


> Yikes! Toby has been teaching him counter surfing when you weren't looking!


Thank god our cats taught Bear early on that countertops were their turf. So glad Yogi is safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are in our "teenage" phase right now. It's not bad at all, but I am noting certain things we need to work more on! Overall he is the easiest puppy ever and just so sweet!


----------



## hubbub

I could feel my heart swelling while checking out the latest brotherly love pics!


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm glad Yogi is Ok. Harry doesn't counter surf, but he has been know to get a little too close to the open oven door. I guess what you were cooking smelled too good for even the most well behaved of puppies to resist.  On a side note, I am so jealous you have a Vitamix!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> I'm glad Yogi is Ok. Harry doesn't counter surf, but he has been know to get a little too close to the open oven door. I guess what you were cooking smelled too good for even the most well behaved of puppies to resist.  On a side note, I am so jealous you have a Vitamix!


I decided to make the splurge once and for all. I've coveted one for years and my current blender just wasn't cutting it. I finally decided for my birthday I'd order it from Costco and apply any birthday money to the price. I am so happy with it. I make smoothies for the hubby, but they seem to fattening for me, so I switched to soups! I love soups from it- so far I've made Cream of Asparagus, Cream of Celery and Tomato Basil soup. I've also made peanut butter, pesto and hummus. I want to grind whole wheat flour, but will wait until winter.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I took this photo this morning after early morning walks and breakfast. The boys also watched a little TV before moving to the tile floor- their vet was on the early morning local news show before Good Morning America. Both of them love her and her voice and watched! She was talking about summer heat and pets and safety tips for them. She suggested walking before 8 a.m. now that it's hot. Check, we did that!


----------



## Jaxreemurph

Yogi is so gorgeous! I cant stand it


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He really is a handsome boy--but so is Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jaxreemurph said:


> Yogi is so gorgeous! I cant stand it


Newsflash!! Rudy is going to be as gorgeous when he's Yogi's age! It's in the Harborview genes, plus Detour is just so handsome he had to pass it on to his young ones! Enjoy these first few weeks though- they fly by!


----------



## Dallas Gold

> Why do birds suddenly appear
> Every time you are near?
> Just like me, they long to be
> Close to you.


source: The Carpenters- Close to You lyrics

After this morning's walk with Yogi, this song is in my head.

Ever since we brought Yogi home I've been seeing more robins in our neighborhood. Hubby and I even comment that the robins come down from the trees whenever he walks by. This never happened with our other dogs- just Yogi. I know right now robins are probably protecting their nests and according to Wikipedia they do dive bomb dogs to protect them, but every single robin we've encountered actually just stands while we pass by. Today I counted 10 different robins on a 20 minute walk. Yogi got as close as a yard from one, who was totally unconcerned. I think we can add Robin Charmer to Yogi's many talents. By the way, he is just as enamored with them, but he's very respectful, just watches, never lunges. 

Now if the mockingbirds do this I'm really going to think something's up. Mockingbirds are notorious for dive bombing our dogs, and even me!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Uh oh, Yogi, do you like duck wings? Guess I'm going to be performing a wing amputation soon:


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is what I see when I'm working out on my exercise bike:
















ht
[IMG]http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x344/dallasgold/crDSC_1700-1.jpg


----------



## *Laura*

Watching Yogi while you exercise if WAY better than watching TV.....gosh he's so cute


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a precious face!


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is so modest!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> He is so modest!!


NOT!! He's proud of his developing jewels, which, by the way, will be coming off in the new year around age 15 months to 18 months. We're timing it for his class schedules since he loves his teacher so much!


----------



## AngieAvenue

Ah! So cute!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

awww you have no idea how badly I needed to see pics of adorable Yogi today!! 
Bentley has no modesty either. We call them his lemons and keep telling him Ky is going to remove them if he doesn't behave


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is at the groomers attached to our vet clinic and I'm the one with separation anxiety! I should be able to pick him up in an hour and cannot wait! We did this a little earlier than we planned because he is going to be a model tomorrow at a class taught by a professional photographer who has been featured on the CBS national news in the past. Pet photographer's ambitious adoption photos - CBS News Video
She teaches other photographers how to do pet photography. She is good friends with our trainer and our trainer asked if she could use Yogi as a model. She will handle him, we will be stage parents in the back, except I think they will be going out to a park across the street from her studio. In exchange we get some photographs. Sounded like a good deal to us, so I wanted to make sure Yogi is nice and spiffy for his big day! 

When I took him in this morning there was a wait and he was such a good boy! He sat and politely greeted adults, a dog and two children. I am just so blessed!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I always knew Yogi was born to be a star!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> I always knew Yogi was born to be a star!!!


Thanks! His big brother starred in a newspaper magazine cover once, and was featured in a HD News segment on advances in ophthalmologic care. We had a regularly scheduled appointment at his ophthalmologist for a cataract and a crew was filming and interviewing our doc that day. The crew there took one look at Toby in the waiting area and asked permission to go into the exam and film us. Then they asked to come by our house to see him in action (he was a ball chasing fanatic and did some spectacular aerial leaps). They filmed it and supposedly ran it several times but we never saw it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are some photos of Yogi after his spa day. Of course Toby wanted to play bitey face the second Yogi walked in the door:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He looks so handsome


----------



## Ksdenton

Wow that's awesome! And to get pictures out of the deal is sweet. I'm sure he will be on his best behavior and they will love him. Now I don't want the fame going to his head and next seeing him with those other child stars in rehab. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Ksdenton said:


> Wow that's awesome! And to get pictures out of the deal is sweet. I'm sure he will be on his best behavior and they will love him. Now I don't want the fame going to his head and next seeing him with those other child stars in rehab.
> 
> Hahaha. That's funny!! ....(and I think Yogi looks like a little star too btw)


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm impressed Yogi keeps the bandana on. Our previous golden would wiggle out of his before we got home from the groomers.


----------



## cgriffin

He is so cute


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Wow that's awesome! And to get pictures out of the deal is sweet. I'm sure he will be on his best behavior and they will love him. *Now I don't want the fame going to his head and next seeing him with those other child stars in rehab*.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL! I will caution him about this!  Actually I've been mulling some things over this week and we are going to obedience rehab again, not because he's not doing well, but I think I need the refresher and he enjoys the dynamic of classes. He was the youngest last time and it took him a little longer for some of the chaining commands so we'll concentrate on that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Getting spa'd and primped is hard work:


----------



## *Laura*

Aw what a sweet lambie


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi did great yesterday! He was an outdoor model, at 3 p.m. on a 97 degree day, but the setting was a shaded park in the middle of an office complex next to the world headquarters of Mary Kay Cosmetics. There were tall canopied trees providing shading, a nice breeze and several fountains. Once we arrived, we gave Yogi to our trainer to handle. She is the redhead in all these photos giving him commands and holding his leash. We made ourselves scarce to not distract him during the shoot. That meant we couldn't get the best shots since we were at a distance. Hubby decided to concentrate on the paparazzi effect- focusing on the cameras pointed at Yogi! Let me just say, when Yogi walked up to the class there was a collective gasp and excited "he's GORGEOUS" comments, followed by "how old is he?". Everyone assumed he would be hard to pose given his age, but Yogi did great! He loves his trainer and will do just about anything for her. The photographer taking these photos is nationally known, based here. She's been on CBS National News in a Steve Hartman segment: Pet photographer's ambitious adoption photos - CBS News Video with her volunteer work for rescue groups here and her willingness to teach rescue groups how to spruce up their available dog photos. After the shoot I asked his trainer how he did and she said he did everything and so well and the class members all told me they were very surprised how willing and patient Yogi was at such a young age. He greeted all of them properly, didn't jump or lunge at any of them and was just his usual happy self, unfazed by anything, including the cameras all focused on him. His trainer told me that she could tell we had done our homework (yes we have!!) because he did so well. As they were finishing up the shoot a young woman walked up with her toddler and I thought uh oh, this isn't going to be pretty since Yogi ADORES young children! I could tell that the little boy was very nervous so I told the Mom that we'd try a meeting again in a few minutes. After the class went back to the classroom I got Yogi in a calm sit position and the little boy put his tiny little hand out for Yogi to lick- he started giggling and was so happy! His Mom said this was his first time to pet a dog and I was happy that it was a positive experience for both Yogi and the little boy. I think Yogi sensed the boy's nervousness and calmed himself down enough to meet him. Overall, this was a very good experience for Yogi and for us. I'd been concerned about him passing a part of the CGC where someone takes Yogi away from me, but he did great going with his trainer and didn't look back! He was perfectly calm with all the chaos surrounding him too! 

Here are the paparazzi shots from class. The lady in the blue Tshirt is his trainer. I was out of view, sitting with the trainer's own dog. The shots at the fountain are ours, after the session, when Yogi was fried.


----------



## *Laura*

Way to go Yogi. We're all so proud of you


----------



## hotel4dogs

What great photos, and how cool is that!! Way to go Yogi, you did a great job handsome boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good boy Yogi, you are so good looking & Smart!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a star! It looks like he was loving all those cameras pointed at him!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos, Yogi looks like he behaved so well  what a little star!


----------



## OutWest

That is so impressive! He did so well. 

I hope the students are sending you all their best photos?! You should be starting his professional model portfolio.


----------



## Ksdenton

Way to go Yogi! I thought him on the bench was pretty good since it has open slats which can freak some dogs out. He wasn't bothered at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

The photographer and teacher of the course will be sending us several photos of Yogi. She also took a few with Yogi and his trainer at the trainer's request, probably for her website. 

This morning we got up super early to do a Super Moon walk- hubby got several fantastic shots of the super moon and the boys enjoyed the walk. We got home, ate breakfast, then loaded the dogs into the car for a trip to Allen Tx to take their photos in a gorgeous field of sunflowers. The hubby and I glanced at them off the highway on our way to a party the weekend before. We thought by going early on a weekend morning (7:30 a.m.) we would have the field to ourselves- WRONG! It is quite the tourist attraction! We shared it with about 10-15 other families. We had to be careful because no Trespassing signs were placed at the border of the field- it is a farm after all. Therefore, we weren't able to get in closer to the flowers because we wanted to be legal. There were loads of children, adults, a woman in a walker, and some people who insisted we stop our set up to take their pictures- some people! We did that good deed and sent them happily on their way! Yogi was much too interested in the little ones and kept on glancing away, but we got it accomplished- one photo out of hundreds shot! 

I laughed- the field is right next to a Walmart. We took Bluebonnet shots behind a Costco this year. Who knew discounters provided such scenery?! Next up will be pumpkins at a pumpkin patch-- at a church this time! 

Here are the photos from the sunflower photo shoot:




























Happy Toby on the road:


----------



## Thunder'sMom

Nice photos of your beloved doggies and the sunflowers! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yogi is such a natural in front of the camera! The picture of Toby in the car is just adorable!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

LOVE the sunflower photo, it's precious! 2 handsome brothers with a beautiful background


----------



## Dallas Gold

If you were to ask me what the most durable dog toys are I'd say the Tuff and other toys offered by mydogtoy.com and tuffdog.com. They have held up very well for us,with one power chewer and one normal chewer (puppy version). I think one of their duck toys had a wing chewed up by Yogi, and perhaps a few tails nibbled off, but that's it. A new hardware store (True Value) focused on Green living concepts opened nearby a few months ago. I liked their Facebook page. I was jumping for joy on Saturday when they posted a photo showing their new line of dog toys- from mydogtoy.com! Today I loaded Yogi in the car for a short meet and greet in the store (it's dog friendly, with a nice pet department) and to check out the dog toys in stock. I am so excited because their prices are as good as online (we pay sales tax on online purchases in Texas) and their stock is very large. Here is just one display rack- and it was picked over in the first two days! 








They had several display areas of these toys and some others. 

Since Yogi did so well this weekend with his photo shoots and since he was doing so well inside the store (even peeking at the baby chicks but not alarming them)- I got him a tuffy bear. He was happy, then Toby claimed it too! 



















Yogi is a dream puppy. He is just so friendly, eager and willing to please. I am just so blessed he's in our lives. Toby adores him too. 

Yogi is maturing and while he rarely barks (he talks to me in a puppy whine), he let out his first big boy alerting bark this morning- it took me by surprise!


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is getting big - I could not believe how he is almost as tall as Toby when sitting in that sunflower picture.


----------



## dborgers

Terrific photos as usual of your two beautiful boys, Anne


----------



## *Laura*

I love the picture of your boys sitting together in front of the sunflowers. They look like best buds. So sweet


----------



## Dallas Gold

First, I want to thank Joyce and Bentley for this inspirational idea! This morning, before it got too hot, I took Yogi to a DART train station and platform to see his first DART train come and go. I wasn't able to take photos because DART police will issue tickets- part of the post 9/11 increased security and terrorism prevention. DART is also decidedly dog unfriendly- having denied legitmate service dogs on board and being sued for it (they lost and since revised that policy). We arrived at the station and started walking towards the platform when a train was just leaving so I put Yogi in a sit stay and we just watched people of all ages, ethnicities and cultures buy their tickets and wait for the next train. It came in about 10 minutes. I watched Yogi carefully as it approached and he didn't break his sit, but was very interested in the movement and tracked it with his head. He was probably thinking "Mom, can we can we???", but no, he stayed in his position and just absorbed it all. After it departed we left. These trains are definitely not as noisy as those in NY, Chicago, Philadelphia and Boston (from my personal experience), but it was good for him to see the train, hear the sounds and smell all the smells at that station. That station is about 1.5 miles from the house. There is another station about a mile west of the house that is more congested parking wise so I didn't go there, but I drove to the street behind it and parked next to a horse stable and pasture so Yogi could smell the smells and see a horse. I didn't want to upset the horses so we stayed in the car. There will be time for walking by when the weather is cooler. Yogi was totally not intersted in the horse. He looked at it, sniffed, then turned his head and started watching the cyclists on the street nearby (it's a huge biking area). We drove to our hardware store for another socialization outing before heading home. Yogi did GREAT! We met the owner, who is now discounting my dog toy purchases if I give her feedback on their facebook page. We came home with a peacock- we have peacocks that residence at the stables we went to so it seemed appropriate. Both dogs loved the peacock! While in the store we met Corky, a 20 month old Wheaton Terrier. Yogi and Corky greeted each other properly and posed for a photo together taken by the store owner. Then we went by the baby chick area and met a very nice and polite 9 year old boy, who helped me supervise Yogi's visit with the chicks. Yogi is curious with the sounds, but gingerly peered in to watch them and didn't disturb them, bark at them or lunge at all. On the way to the check out line we met many customers, including a man in a motorized wheelchair, and the employees, who know him by name now! 

It is apparent to me that Yogi loves adventures and meeting/greeting people. I am blessed- he really is a dream, one in a billion, puppy! 

This horse is not so interesting to Yogi:









Meeting Corky:


----------



## dborgers

What a couple of stars! Man, are they having a good time, or what?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yogi has the best adventures! (of course Toby is cute, too!)


----------



## Ksdenton

I really like the picture of him with the peacock toy. So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Wow, WoW and WOW!!! Love seeing all the new pictures of your boys 



Belle's Mom said:


> He is getting big - I could not believe how he is almost as tall as Toby when sitting in that sunflower picture.


I thought the exact thing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Wow, WoW and WOW!!! Love seeing all the new pictures of your boys
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the exact thing!


Thanks! I must admit- the photographer in the class put a couple of the photos of Yogi on her facebook site two days ago and I was looking thinking that is a gorgeous young dog- not realizing it was Yogi! :doh::doh: He is growing into his adult body, but oh my, he will always be that little fluffball in my heart. :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

He's a top Tommy Hilbarker model


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today's adventure was to the big Home Depot contractor store and the Home Depot Nursery store next door. Toby went along since hubby had 2 hands to help! 








A good sit stay for Yogi, despite noise distractions:








DH with the dogs:









Then we went next door to the Home Depot Nursery where Yogi was able to meet with some employees and with a couple of young girls. He sure loves the little ones!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Forgot to post a few photos of the boys playing last night with their toys- Miss Piggie and Mr. Elephant:


----------



## Davidrob2

Love the picture of Yogi and the pig!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi felt a little crabby tonight!


----------



## dborgers

Yuck yuck yuck LOL 

I played a USO show on Diego Garcia when there were only 100 Seabees there who'd just built a runway and lived in corrugated metal huts. Straight out of the book "South Pacific". The island was simply infested with coconut crabs, named that because they could crack a coconut shell with their big claw. At night, we had to be really careful walking down trails because they'd come back on the trails looking for an Achilles tendon. There were so many in the jungle it simply rustled with the sound of them.

Small world story: After an 18 hour flight from the Philippines, we were shown out huts, dropped off our luggage and music equipment, then were taken to the small mess hut. I got my tray of food, looked for an empty seat, found one, and sat down.

As I lifted my head the guy across from me had his jaw dropped in disbelief. It was a guy I grew up with who lived 3 doors down. Imagine running into a friend halfway around the world in a place as far from anywhere else as you can get on the planet. It was a great Christmas Day and evening


----------



## Dallas Gold

Smiling puppy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The past few days have been very busy here, but I did manage some photo shoots with the boys:

One moment hanging out with the hubby on the sofa:









The next:


















More crabby time:









Then some rest:









Hanging Out with the Nylabone:









Then watching some TV:









Back on the sofa hanging:









While big bro' gets a back rub:









Then it's back to eating some Alligator!









All in all, being good at entertaining themselves because Mom and Dad are pooped from too much activity, eating, laughing and fun from attending weekend wedding celebration activities for some very special and accomplished young people!


----------



## OutWest

Ha ha.... The only thing those good old boys are missing is a cold beer! . They realy do have a great life.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos of your beautiful boys, they have such a cool toy collection! I love the photo of Yogi flying through the air mid zoomie


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just took Yogi up to "his" store, the hardware store, for some training and to try to see if I could buy him a flag design Buckle-Down collar they just put on display last week. I am continually amazed at his good manners in public! When he enters the store the employees greet him by name and treat him like a rock star! His greetings are very good now with adults and there are usually several adult customers in the store we can practice on as well. Today we encountered two sets of young sisters and he did so well! One was in line behind us to check out and when we were finished Yogi wouldn't budge! He wanted to stay in a sit and see them! 

Unfortunately the store sold out of all the Buckle Down collars in Yogi's size. In addition, most of the great mydogtoy.com toys they just got in last week were already sold! The next order will be in next week- we'll be there!


----------



## Thunder'sMom

Wow, what a handsome boy Yogi is! I bet he gets lots of attention in public. What age is your older Golden? Mature Goldens are so precious. They have a majestic look to them.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Gorgeous photos of gorgeous boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thunder'sMom said:


> Wow, what a handsome boy Yogi is! I bet he gets lots of attention in public. What age is your older Golden? Mature Goldens are so precious. They have a majestic look to them.


Toby is just shy of 9 1/2!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I snapped a couple of photos of Mr. Personality in the car next to me (2 seater car) on our short (blocks) drive home yesterday- he was seatbelted in and we didn't get above 25- no traffic, so I took the chance! 



















I took some blind aim photos of both boys in the back of the car today on the way to acupuncture for Toby that I may post later- Hubby was driving and we were all seatbelted in. I don't think Toby's turned out because he was right behind me though!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Puppy at rest:









Big Brother at rest:









Play Ball?









Puppy Being Silly:


















Puppy got weighed at the vet- 49 lbs 15 oz.


----------



## Mayve

Awe they are both so cute! Yogi is doing so well!


----------



## Max's Dad

Yogi has turned out quite handsome. I am guessing he is about 9 months old.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Max's Dad said:


> Yogi has turned out quite handsome. I am guessing he is about 9 months old.


Yes, you guessed right! 9 months on the 15th! So 3 more months on the puppy forum for us with the Yogster!


----------



## Sweet Girl

The ones beside you in the car are hilarious!! He looks like a guy going, "hey, baby... you're a cute one!"

Such great pics - and I love the one of your sweet grey-faced guy. They never fail to melt my heart.


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a buys day Yogi has had! The photos are adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, both Mr. Toby and Mr. Yogi started scratching two days ago so hubby and I took a look and discovered they had some "company". Fleas!:--appalled: We applied Frontline Plus a few days before to see if it worked any better than the Parastar Plus- NO! When we took Toby to his acupuncture appointment I had a discussion with his vet. We cannot do ingested meds for him due to a horrific gastric episode he had after taking Comfortis on Jan 1 this year. She said she is not stocking Frontline or Parastar due to failures so if she has patients who cannot tolerate ingested meds she recommends Activyl topical or a flea/tick collar (Scalibor). I read terrible reviews about seizures for dogs using the Scalibor collar and didn't want to take that chance so we bought a supply of Activyl to try on both dogs. This protects against fleas and ticks and the instructions caution this formula, with the tick preventive, is fatal to cats, so neither dog is allowed to accost and hug any felines for the next few days. The vet suggested we strip the boys' coats of the Frontline by bathing them twice each in a detergent like Dawn, then use a shampoo of choice (we used the new herbal/organic flea shampoo I picked up at the hardware store) and once completely dry apply the Activyl. I got a kick out of the FAQs for the product because it said don't be alarmed if you see fleas on the dog after applying it- "they will soon die"!  As we washed Toby we saw several dead fleas fall off, probably due to the organic flea spray we used on him the night before. Both boys smelled like little cloves after applying it! We didn't see any fall off Yogi. Thankfully neither dog has flea bite dermatitis or allergy, just scratching. To prevent the furniture from discoloration we covered everything in canvas painter tarps. We applied it first thing this morning, put on old harnesses and took them for a nice long walk in cool weather for Dallas (64 degrees). Once home we put the silly boys' size tshirts you see on them below, simply because Yogi loves to sniff and lick on Toby and sometimes gives him a short "I Love You Man" hugs during the day- we wanted to prevent an ingestion that way. I've been watching them carefully and so far so good. Both are sort of mopey by the wardrobe addition, as you can see... Yogi is very good with the Stink Eye! Don't worry boys, they will come off tonight when you go to bed! The formula did get a little greasy, but not any worse than Frontline can. We let Yogi go out and have some fun with the big ice dump on the back patio- we're defrosting the icemaker today! 

Mopey Yogi (Hubby's feet in the background):









Toby is cool with the wardrobe, Yogi is giving me the stink eye!









More stink eye:









ICE!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Yogi does not look happy. Hope you get rid of the fleas.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love it! When Yogi gives the stink eye he looks like Bentley's twin


----------



## OutWest

I must say, Yogi does have a talent for giving stink eye.


----------



## *Laura*

I love the stink eye!!! (Our Maddie used to give us a great 'over the shoulder' stink eye). I hope your efforts have worked in getting rid of the fleas. What a pain for you and even more for Toby and Yogi


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks guys! Much less scratching today, but both boys are a little subdued- probably effects of the Activyl. I'm just letting them chill and tomorrow we'll plan more activities for them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> I love it! When Yogi gives the stink eye he looks like Bentley's twin





*Laura* said:


> I love the stink eye!!! (Our Maddie used to give us a great 'over the shoulder' stink eye). I hope your efforts have worked in getting rid of the fleas. What a pain for you and even more for Toby and Yogi


We should start a Show Us Your Best Stink Eye Thread!


----------



## dborgers

> Toby is cool with the wardrobe, Yogi is giving me the stink eye!


He does it well! LOL And Yogi has the cutest darned nose. The way it turns up is SO cute

They both have faces made for Hollywood. Since they're already getting the 'star treatment' all that's left is the big screen


----------



## cgriffin

Both are very cute in their t-shirts, Yogi's expression is too funny


----------



## *Laura*

Dallas Gold said:


> We should start a Show Us Your Best Stink Eye Thread!


That would be a fun thread. I think Yogi should go first. He does it so well


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys got a new toy today thanks to a Facebook Friends special a hardware store offered- 25% off one item. As you can see it is a big hit with both boys:


----------



## Fella 77

Great Pictures! They are too cute


----------



## dborgers

"Watch and learn, Grasshopper"  :


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> "Watch and learn, Grasshopper"  :


Grasshopper is learning...and hoarding!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Just love the two of them!


----------



## Thalie

Yogi looks so much happier without his T-shirt and with ALL DE TOYZ. Toby is a good sport to let him hoard them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys had a spirited game of bitey bitey and chase last night, then Yogi settled down for some chill time with his favorite toys! 




























His favorite toy ever, his bed buddy too!










I caught the boys snoozing at the foot of the staircase yesterday too!


----------



## OutWest

He's getting so big. Bet you wish he'd stay a puppy a bit longer. Love the pics of him flying I've the furniture.


----------



## Brave

He is so perfect!!!! Love looking at the pictures!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

I love the one of Toby and Yogi sleeping. They fit perfectly in that spot.


----------



## *Laura*

That is such a precious picture of your boys sleeping together. They are such sweeties


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the picture of the boys snoozing, priceless.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Nothing like passing out surrounded by toys!!


----------



## SandyK

I also love the picture of the boys sleeping together!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Nothing like passing out surrounded by toys!!


Me too- I tried to take a photo of hubby passed out on the sofa surrounded by "his" toys (remote, tablet), but it didn't quite have the same aaaah effect on me.  Something about a happy puppy in dreamland with his stuffies just gets to me! 

I got the photos back last night from the professional photography class photo shoot and I am in awe at how beautiful and handsome he is and how the photographer captured it all! I'll post later when the hubby has a chance to scan them in on his scanner.


----------



## goldensrbest

I think he has a mamma,that really loves him,alot.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are three of the photos- my boy!


----------



## Brave

Yay! My daily dose of yogi!!!!! I could just eat him up. Give him big hugs and sloppy kisses from me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Fabulous pics! It's amazing how those two have just settled in with each other. I agree with the others, the picture of them sleeping in the hallway is lovely


----------



## Belle's Mom

He looks so mature in those photos.....he can't be approaching the end of puppyhood yet.


----------



## Ksdenton

That first picture is beautiful. All three are really good but the first one is my fav. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is one gorgeous boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, he looks so handsome and grown up! I can still tell that it's the same little Yogi from when you first posted his puppy photos though  He must have behaved v.well for the photographer for them to get such lovely shots!


----------



## Thalie

Great pictures of a gorgeous young boy. Yogi's smile is just the best.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Belle's Mom said:


> He looks so mature in those photos.....he can't be approaching the end of puppyhood yet.


He does!! Such a grown up boy. I love them all - my fave is the one in the middle.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> He looks so mature in those photos.....he can't be approaching the end of puppyhood yet.


Doesn't he?? It surprised me too when I saw them. She posted a couple of them on her Facebook page and I actually thought to myself- what a gorgeous Golden Retriever! Oh wait....that's Yogi!!!:doh:

He's 9 months old and so mature emotionally for his age. He continues to impress me with his gentle nature and, ahem, laziness! We potty trained him using potty bells but wanted to transition him to our dog doors, but Yogi prefers to ring for service! We've finally got it where he comes back in through the doors so we are half-way there. My ideal would be for him to ring the bell then go out on his own so I could just be aware and be watchful. 

I injured my knee yesterday and have difficulty putting weight on it. I went and got a cane to assist me and he is fascinated with it! I understand this is part of therapy testing so we are working on leave it- he's doing great!


----------



## Davidrob2

Sorry you hurt your knee. Hope you feel better soon. The pictures of Yogi are truly beautiful.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the photos! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi got to visit his favorite hardware store this morning for some shopping with Mom, Dad and Toby. Then we drove over to Half Price Books while hubby looked for some cheap books. Yogi and I did a little socializing with customers, including a tiny toddler who thought he was the best. He was really good with her and his greetings were all good too. Toby got jealous of the attention and barked out- a faux pas in public, so we had to quiet him down. Then we drove to a stable to give Yogi a second chance at seeing horses- no dice- he was not interested at all, could care less. Toby was interested, as he always is, and let out a couple of barks in greeting. The horses kept on eating their hay, but the peacocks responded .....loudly! All in all a good morning adventure on an extremely hot day with a puppy who was bored! He's going to see his teacher tonight at a local restaurant for a social gathering of cool drinks and appetizers (for the people).


----------



## Ksdenton

Sounds like a great time. Have fun


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

We had a lot of fun last night! It was over 100 outside when we arrived, but the restaurant's patio has a pergola plus high powered fans and a mister- it dropped the temperature to goosebump cold! Yogi made some new friends, and hubby and I did as well. Here are some photos of the dogs posing. The Visula cracked me up because she was in her own little world for photo taking. I am impressed these dogs were able to pose so well for us though! 





































Yogi looking back! This place is on the edge of a bike/hike trail linking a lake to the State Fair of Texas. 









Sweetie, sweet boy!









Confession- Yogi was the star- so many staff and patrons wanted to meet him specifically and everyone thought his face was just the cutest. I agree! :smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He really does have a sweet face, to go with his sweet disposition!


----------



## dborgers

Great shots as usual, Anne. Looks like everyone was having a great time


----------



## Lucky Penny

Yogi and his friends are adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today was a more mellow day as we needed to be home for a repair person. Yogi spent some time this evening chewing on a bone, then a few minutes later he was taking a breather!


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Today was a more mellow day as we needed to be home for a repair person. Yogi spent some time this evening chewing on a bone, then a few minutes later he was taking a breather!


Ah, yes. I feel all better now. My daily dose of Yogi. 

He's so cute...how can you bear so much cuteness?


----------



## Brave

I love the photos!!!!

He is such a great boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Goodbye bedroom crate! Just before his 9 month birthday we've moved the bedroom crate into our guest room temporarily, before going into storage. Yogi has been crate free at night for about 2 months and all is well. He's been crate free while we are out for a little longer and all is well. It was time for us to reclaim that space in the bedroom. Well done Yogi Bear, well done! You beat your older brother Toby by about a year!


----------



## Brave

This warrants celebration!! Cupcakes all around!!!!

Hip hip huzzah!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi learns about gravity: 

Yogi on ottoman with Pink Fuzzy Wubba (yes, boy puppies embrace pink as a sign of support of the sisterhood of womankind):










Yogi plays with Pink Fuzzy Wubba and drops it! 


















Lesson learned! Objects fall!


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Yogi on going crate free  It really is good to not have to use the crate anymore, our 2 little boys have grown up so fast into big, clever goldens! Love Yogi with his pink fuzzy wubba, very cute. Sammy had a wubba but destroyed it somehow after a couple of weeks, so it's had to disappear from the toy collection lol.


----------



## Davidrob2

I can't get over how grown up Yogi is looking ... especially in that first picture. He is one incredibly good looking boy. I bet you get stopped a lot by people telling you how beautiful he is.


----------



## Max's Dad

Always enjoy a Yogi update. Congratulations on the crate!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> I can't get over how grown up Yogi is looking ... especially in that first picture. He is one incredibly good looking boy. I bet you get stopped a lot by people telling you how beautiful he is.


Yes, we do! It's sort of crazy too! Now I worry about someone dognapping him! He's chipped, but still... 

When we were at the outside patio this past week with the 3 other dogs and families, the waiters only really wanted to talk about Yogi and really ooohed and aaahed over him. I was a little embarrassed for the other families. I really don't think it's the puppy card that turns people on, but his smiling face- he's always smiling and that tail is always wagging in front of people. We sure love him and maybe one day, after more training, we can share him with people whose days might be brightened by a visit from him. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

*WAR with the Mockingbird!*

Yes, war is declared at my house with THIS mockingbird! 



















Yesterday I opened our front door to let the boys look out front out our glass storm door. A few minutes later I thought there was a bird in the house because the chirping was so loud. No bird and I closed the door when it got too hot and the boys moved away from it to cool off. This morning is a cloudy cooler day with light rain on and off, so I planned to keep the front door open longer to entertain them since I'm still not up for long walks with them due to the bad knee. The chirping started up as soon as I opened the door and Toby went by it to look out. Toby is not a birder, never cared much about them one way or another, unless they are roadkill, and I don't think he can even see them these days after his eye surgery. Yogi is a birder, but he's an observer, not a chaser. Robins come out of the trees to gaze at him as he walks by without any aggression on their part. Mockingbirds are aggressive, especially when nesting. When our first Golden was an older puppy we walked him at a community college walking path and he was repeatedly dive bombed by mockingbirds protecting their nests in the nearby trees, so much so that he always tucked his tail and picked up his pace when we walked by the area after nesting season was over. I've been dive bombed a couple of times by mockingbirds and they are aggressive little creatures. Too bad they are our state bird.  Anyway, whenever the dogs are at the door, this bird comes and perches on the closest shrub to our porch and then chirps away. If it sees me it will stay on the shrub or fly away, but if it doesn't see me it comes right up to the storm door to chirp at the dogs! grrrr! War is declared!! *WE WILL NOT BE DIVE BOMBED AT OUR FRONT DOOR*!!! Water guns are being filled. Let the war begin! :cavalry::cavalry:


----------



## *Laura*

We've been away for a week so I've just been catching up on Yogi's thread and getting a good Yogi fix. He's such a sweetie and he's looking so grown up. I looked at some of your pictures and thought 'no that can't possibly be little, baby Yogi'. . ....He's a wonderful little boy. (Anne- I hope your knee feels better soon and good luck with the water guns!!)


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> War is declared!! *WE WILL NOT BE DIVE BOMBED AT OUR FRONT DOOR*!!! Water guns are being filled. Let the war begin! :cavalry::cavalry:


How funny! We have some very persistent birds who have been trying to build a nest in the porch light beside the front door since the spring. Every day I go out and take it down and every morning they've started it again. I keep encouraging Harry to scare the birds away, but like Yogi, he just wants to watch them. :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> How funny! We have some very persistent birds who have trying to build a nest in the porch light beside the front door since the spring. Every day I go out and take it down and every morning they've started it again. I keep encouraging Harry to scare the birds away, but like Yogi, he just wants to watch them. :doh:


I guess Harry and Yogi probably shouldn't do hunt and field work!


----------



## Brave

Dallas Gold said:


> I guess Harry and Yogi probably shouldn't do hunt and field work!


Same goes for Bear. We had 3-4 crows making a ruckus in the yard and all Bear did was stand there and watch them. Not even a bark. So much for my dog-scarecrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Brave said:


> Same goes for Bear. We had 3-4 crows making a ruckus in the yard and all Bear did was stand there and watch them. Not even a bark. So much for my dog-scarecrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey Bear, Toby and Yogi sent you a message on your Facebook page!


----------



## Brave

Dallas Gold said:


> Hey Bear, Toby and Yogi sent you a message on your Facebook page!


Hey Toby and Yogi! Just got your message and were totally on board. Facebook apparently likes cats better (yuck!) cause they won't let me respond. Silly cats. Don't they know Facebook has gone to the dogs? Teeheeheeeheee


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Brave said:


> Hey Toby and Yogi! Just got your message and were totally on board. Facebook apparently likes cats better (yuck!) cause they won't let me respond. Silly cats. Don't they know Facebook has gone to the dogs? Teeheeheeeheee
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What??? One of their doggie friends in Las Vegas sent them a PM on FB!! They don't let the puppies do messages, but let the cats? No Fair!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We experienced a rare (did I say rare, it is!) rainy and cool July day in Dallas, when the high of 75 was reached at 1 a.m. and dropped the remainder of the day. I'm still on walking restriction and the dogs spent the majority of the day like this:





































When they were done doing the above, Yogi decided to singlehandedly destroy his (i) orca, (ii) piggie, (iii) fuzzy pink kong wubba, (iv) brown bear, (v) part of tucow, and de-tail the (vi) elephant! 










Then they were off:









Notice Toby doing the play bow:









Go Toby Gooooo!









Happy Boy!


----------



## KiwiD

Your boys have a great life. Love Toby doing the play bow


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pictures, as usual!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the great photos! Made my day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is now named, for today, Harborview Try My Patience, due to his teenagehood, his getting tired of his Momma (me) being lame and not able to walk him so he can go see all his friends, and the rain. We've been working on No Bite today- thought we licked that months ago. Sad to say Yogi has had 2 short time outs today, but Toby's decided to tire the young one out. Thank you Sir Toby!


----------



## OutWest

Love the play bow...I do think that puppies put the puppy back into older dogs!


----------



## hubbub

As usual, I loved the pictures!! I have to say that Mockingbird looks rather grumpy. Toby sure is spunky with his little brother - I love it when dogs make that toothy smile/snarl face during playtime


----------



## Dallas Gold

Another less than hot day here in Dallas so hubs and I took advantage of the weather to take Yogi out solo for an al fresco dining experience at uber dog friendly Breadwinners Cafe. They even have their own line of dog treats! Yogi did fantastic and gathered a lot of attention- he wasn't even the only pup on the patio, but he was the prettiest (sorry little poodle- you are cute too...). Here are some photos of the experience:










There was a little birdie nearby when I snapped this photo:


















Yogi is a "teenager" at home, but an absolute delight in public. Good boy Yogi!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Another day, another adventure, this time with Big Brother Toby, to Bass Pro in Garland TX to help the hubby buy some new walking sandals since I'm still gimpy with a bad knee. 

Toby on the dock behind Bass Pro- a floating dock on a windy day! We needed a moment to get our sea legs:









Looking at the water below:









Fun, friendly ducks! 









Meet and Greet with a store employee. Hubs had the pups since I cannot stress my knee per doctor's orders:









Toby views the big fish tank:









After some praise and treats, we finally got Yogi to pose with the Big Scary Bear! He was slightly reluctant at first! 









The outing was a big success. The boys interacted with about 20-25 people of all ages, cultures, etc. All fours were on the floor, which pleased me greatly. Yogi did some tricks for some little boys and impressed them as well. 

The boys also had a possum encounter of the real kind when I opened the front door this morning to let them look out the storm door and a big possum was looking in at them! the possum slowly went into our bushes and the dogs were very curious! Mockingbird wasn't there this morning! Yay!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like the dogs wanted to visit those ducks close-up! Bass Pro Shops is a great place to take dogs. Max always enjoys going there.


----------



## OutWest

Love the bear pic! Your dogs lead interesting lives. Would the store allow you to have the dogs jump from the dock?


----------



## Belle's Mom

What a great life they have!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the picture of Toby looking at the fish!


----------



## hubbub

Such good boys!!! I hope your knee heals quickly


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi learns about gravity:
> 
> Yogi on ottoman with Pink Fuzzy Wubba (yes, boy puppies embrace pink as a sign of support of the sisterhood of womankind):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi plays with Pink Fuzzy Wubba and drops it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned! Objects fall!


Oh, how cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I took Yogi over to my parents today to visit and be a support to my Dad, who is feeling blue since his heart surgeon stopped a surgery because he thought it too risky. Yogi was initially excited when he saw them, then after a minute he went over to my Dad, didn't leave his side and just let my Dad love on him, stroke and pet him. I almost cried- he is 9 months and was acting just like the comfort dog I hope he will be one day. He was such a good boy. I was planning to take him to the store with me on the way home but he was so tired I took him home and he slept for an hour.


----------



## *Laura*

What a little lovey your Yogi is


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> I took Yogi over to my parents today to visit and be a support to my Dad, who is feeling blue since his heart surgeon stopped a surgery because he thought it too risky. Yogi was initially excited when he saw them, then after a minute he went over to my Dad, didn't leave his side and just let my Dad love on him, stroke and pet him. I almost cried- he is 9 months and was acting just like the comfort dog I hope he will be one day. He was such a good boy. I was planning to take him to the store with me on the way home but he was so tired I took him home and he slept for an hour.


Aaaaaaw. What a sweet boy. He will be a great comfort dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> I took Yogi over to my parents today to visit and be a support to my Dad, who is feeling blue since his heart surgeon stopped a surgery because he thought it too risky. Yogi was initially excited when he saw them, then after a minute he went over to my Dad, didn't leave his side and just let my Dad love on him, stroke and pet him. I almost cried- he is 9 months and was acting just like the comfort dog I hope he will be one day. He was such a good boy. I was planning to take him to the store with me on the way home but he was so tired I took him home and he slept for an hour.


Aww........so sweet and very special.

Yogi is going to be a fantastic Therapy dog.

My thoughts are with you and your dad.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Sunday Everyone- make it a great week!


----------



## goldensrbest

He is showing his stuff,again!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Love the tongue.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday I took the boys on separate errands with me out of the house, since I'm supposed to be resting the knee and cannot exercise them as I usually do. First, Yogi needed a new dog collar since his neck is growing so fast! Off to his favorite store, the Tru Value hardware store near our house, to look at paint colors for my study and to check out the selection of Buckle Down dog collars (made from seat belt material and buckles like a seat belt) I'd been eyeing for a while. We found a great patriotic one: 








While I was browsing Yogi was sit staying, watching the baby chicks:








When I finished we walked over to see them and he was so sweet. He sat and watched and several of the chicks came up to see him and did not run to the back of the cage. I am very proud of my boy for not sending predatory vibes to them but just watching them. As we checked out he sat and waited, got lots of loving from the staff and tried to help one of them icing down some locally made sodas since he is an ice fanatic!

Here is Yogi as we left, after greeting the employee out front and going over to say hi to the very friendly people in the food truck (cuban breakfast food smells yummy!):









When I got back home it was Toby's turn. Toby would not be so kind and patient with the baby chicks so the store was not a good option for him. I had a book to return to the library and so I loaded him up and off we went to put the book in the return bin:









If you think Toby's looking slightly ragged, well it's because of the fact that he does not like being brushed and it's a race around the house, which I cannot do with a bad knee, plus this:








He has a spa day set for this morning to help with that. In the meantime he started licking his paws and I ended up putting a "cone" on him to distract him while I treated it with a little antibiotic spray (will have a vet check it today at grooming). He immediately grabbed a toy that looks like his headgear and relaxed:








While Toby is spa-ing, Yogi and I will go back to "his" store and pick Toby out his own buckle down collar- I'm thinking peace symbols for him!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos. You must have been so proud of Yogi behaving so well with your Dad, bless him  He'll make a brilliant therapy dog someday! Enjoy your spa day Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

After Toby went to his spa adventure, I loaded the Yogster in the 2 seater and off we went to the store, to buy Toby his own Buckle Down collar, this one with peace symbols:








Yogi did great- he walked by the baby chicks and didn't get any of them upset- he doesn't have a predator scent for them I guess. He is just mesmerized...not that I'd trust him with them unsupervised though! He did a nice sit stay while I browsed:








Here is Yogi smiling on the drive, modeling his own Buckle Down collar:









His manners were perfect, even at the checkout! Good boy Yogi, at least out in public!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a sweet boy!


----------



## hubbub

Wow! Toby looks so *peaceful* wearing the cone and relaxing. It makes me think he's having some wonderful doggy day dreams


----------



## SandyK

Toby looked very comfy in his cone. I think it is funny that his raggy ears are from Yogi. I hope Toby enjoyed his spa day!! Yogi is going to make a great comfort dog. I loved reading how good he was with your dad!! And good with the chicks!!


----------



## kiki

What kind of leash does yogi have? He is gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

kiki said:


> What kind of leash does yogi have? He is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yogi has several leashes- if he's getting wet he uses a biothane leash, if he's going to the vet he gets a shorter nylon leash and his everyday leash is a hand me down leather leash from our first golden Beau. Yogi loves to carry that leash handle in his mouth when we walk and I hold on loosely in the middle!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I shot these photos earlier this evening as Yogi was hanging out and watching TV and Toby was modeling his cone of shame. He has a paw infection and continues to lick the paw so we brought the cones out.



















Yes, he's got a nylabone hanging out of his mouth while watching TV:


----------



## dborgers

Looks like he's ready to watch Air Bud. Too cute!


----------



## dborgers

And Toby, get well soon, buddy. You look like you're ready to hit the swimming pool, so don't feel bad


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Yogi and the TV Roo*

Yesterday morning our doorbell rang right before 7 a.m. We are early risers and two of our neighbors know we are up and about when our front door is open for the boys to gaze out the storm door. These neighbors are moving to their cabin in Lake Michigan soon and wanted to come by for some Yogi loving. They are very taken with Yogi and his pedigree and will probably be getting a relative once they are settled in their new place. I'm going to put Yogi under lock and key when I see the moving vans for fear they may puppy nap him! (Kidding). After that Yogi's day got boring. I'm still resting my knee so walking is difficult and hubby got some sort of bug from somewhere and was not able to walk him. Toby is still coned to protect his paw from excessive licks and it was too hot (over 100 with heat index of around 105 or so) to play outside so Yogster had classic cabin fever symptoms. As hubby was resting on the sofa, watching a Travel Channel show about operations at the Miami airport, Yogi got very interested at the TV screen. His favorite bedtime toy is his baby "Roo", which he's had since we brought him home. On TV, was a real life Roo, going through TSA screening at the airport. Yogi was very interested to see his buddy and wonders how they were going to fit his carrier under the airline seats! Yogi definitely traveled in better style than poor Roo! 

Wow, it's ROO, on TV!!!









They put Roo in that??









Bye Roo, Safe Travels!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Anne, we need the rest of the story...........did Roo make it to his destination?

Sorry about your knee and the weather, Yogi sure knows how to entertain himself. Give your Boys HUGS from us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Anne, we need the rest of the story...........did Roo make it to his destination?
> 
> Sorry about your knee and the weather, Yogi sure knows how to entertain himself. Give your Boys HUGS from us!


Ha! I'm not sure about TV Roo, but Yogi's Roo did in fact make it to bed last night, slept soundly and is waiting for a playdate with the little one today! All is well!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Puppies and their TVs. It's funny, Tesia never really paid much attention. But on Sunday, I had 60 Minutes on and they were re-running a piece about these incredible police dogs. And Shala was RIVETED!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> Puppies and their TVs. It's funny, Tesia never really paid much attention. But on Sunday, I had 60 Minutes on and they were re-running a piece about these incredible police dogs. And Shala was RIVETED!


I don't know if you have Direct Tv in Canada (satellite) but they are introducing a premium Dog TV channel early next month. It's going to be free for the first few weeks and we plan to stock up our DVR with Dog videos to entertain our pair. Toby used to watch TV before his cataract removal surgery. It's really endearing!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> I don't know if you have Direct Tv in Canada (satellite) but they are introducing a premium Dog TV channel early next month. It's going to be free for the first few weeks and we plan to stock up our DVR with Dog videos to entertain our pair. Toby used to watch TV before his cataract removal surgery. It's really endearing!


Okay - that is hilarious! I could get into Dog TV.  We have satellite TV in Canada, but I don't have it. Right now, my Tivo is filled up with re-runs of The West Wing, one of my favourite shows, so Shala is learning all about the politics of her homeland.


----------



## *Laura*

What a funny update. Yogi look at you up on the stool watching Roo...that's so funny


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Yogi Runs Errands*

Today was errand day for the Yogster, accompanying Mom and Dad to a few stores. Since I'm hobbling we only took Yogi,with hubby as the handler- I didn't want to accidentally yank my knee. I called in advance and confirmed the two stores we initially wanted to visit were dog friendly. They said yes and they definitely were. Just in case I asked again as we walked into each store. 

Stop One- Academy Sports and Outdoors









Inside Yogi was taken with this display of slippers- no idea why, but he sure liked it! 

















Looking cute in a sit stay, tongue hanging out the side of the mouth- something I LOVE!









We tried to find him his own personal skateboard so he could practice what he learned in Tricks class,but no luck- there wasn't one with a wide enough base. 
So we went to the shoe dept to find me a new pair of walking shoes- no luck- none in my size. So we walked over to the Pet supplies area:









On the road again, in hubby's airport clunker, which we are trading in soon for my new 4 door sedan:








We'll make sure to vacuum out all the dog fur on the seats!

Our second stop, Northern Tool and Equipment, for hubby- this place was uber uber dog friendly! 









Yogi on the way to the store,looking back at me wishing I'd hobble a little faster:









The store greeter loved Yogi:









A customer came back several times for Yogi loving! Yogi ended up kissing him by sitting on his haunches, like we learned in class. 









Nice rear end shot of the hubby's tush and Yogi!








Yogi ended up meeting every employee in the store and several customers, including this employee:









Last stop- another Academy we spotted driving home:









While we didn't find a skateboard for Yogi we did find shoes for both hubby and me! Yay! Here are some Yogi photos in the store.Once again, everyone loved him and wanted to meet him:









Yogi is my dream puppy- he's just so loving to strangers and enjoys going out with us!


----------



## Brave

Yogi is staring at those slippers like "I fetch for you, Mom?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

I've been catching up on this thread and am really, really enjoying it. 
Yogi is such a handsome boy!


----------



## OutWest

The Yogster is looking really good. I love the goofy Golden grin in the las t picture.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Dallas is getting rain today- VERY welcome too! I took Yogi to his favorite Hardware store for some meeting/greeting, sit/stays and to check on some things. 

Yogi found the Mighty Tuff toy display rather empty!









We walked by every chicken coop and properly (and silently) greeted the baby chicks. They were equally enamored with Yogi and didn't seem to be bothered at all, but rather curious about him. Yogi didn't pull, lunge or anything, he just wanted to watch them. Good boy! 

We bought one of the balls on the toy display and waited in line behind a lady with a complicated and time consuming transaction. It was a great opportunity to practice longer sit stays. He did great! He got lots of attention from employees and guests! 










Once home I switched dogs and Toby accompanied me to return a library book to the big outside bins. Then we drove around the neighborhood because he was enjoying the ride so much!


----------



## Nally

Haha that first picture made me laugh! He wishes there were more toys.  Poor Yogi. He sure is handsome though!


----------



## Ksdenton

Anne, how far are you from Frisco? We will be there 2/21 - 2/23 and I would love to meet Yogi and you too of course if possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

He really is the perfect dog. I will need to go through this tread from start with our next puppy (years from now). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan

Ksdenton said:


> Anne, how far are you from Frisco? We will be there 2/21 - 2/23 and I would love to meet Yogi and you too of course if possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw! No Fair! I wanna meet all of you too!!! How fun! You'll have to keep us posted to see if that works out.

Anne, Yogi is more and more handsome. I love hearing that he is your dream puppy... he's a great guy but you have invested so much of yourself in his training. It's great catching up with the latest.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Anne, how far are you from Frisco? We will be there 2/21 - 2/23 and I would love to meet Yogi and you too of course if possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


About 30 miles maybe? Frisco is in the northernmost part of Collin County and we are in mid Dallas county. Perhaps we could work something out! Keep me posted! It would be fun!


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> Aw! No Fair! I wanna meet all of you too!!! How fun! You'll have to keep us posted to see if that works out.
> 
> Anne, Yogi is more and more handsome. I love hearing that he is your dream puppy... he's a great guy but you have invested so much of yourself in his training. It's great catching up with the latest.


I'll be as close as Western North Carolina (perhaps going through the most western part of SC) on our big fall road trip! Are you on the other end of the state?


----------



## inge

Your thread about Yogi must be an inspiration for all puppy owners, there is so much in it...


----------



## Ksdenton

I will get in touch when it's closer to time. My daughter will be playing in a soccer tournament. Hopefully we can work something out. I'd love to meet the famous Yogi boy, and Toby too. 
I wish we could bring Bentley with us but most soccer fields don't allow dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the stories of the Yogi and Toby outings! Good boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> I will get in touch when it's closer to time. My daughter will be playing in a soccer tournament. Hopefully we can work something out. I'd love to meet the famous Yogi boy, and Toby too.
> I wish we could bring Bentley with us but most soccer fields don't allow dogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


sounds good-is it possible to check with the soccer field manager to make sure? it would be fun to meet Bentley!


----------



## Ksdenton

I will check to make sure. It's pretty typical for dogs to not be allowed. We also tend to run into problems with the hotels because we travel with the team we don't get to choose the hotel and they usually aren't dog friendly. It's frustrating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> I will check to make sure. It's pretty typical for dogs to not be allowed. We also tend to run into problems with the hotels because we travel with the team we don't get to choose the hotel and they usually aren't dog friendly. It's frustrating.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hear you- guess you won't be staying in La Quintas and Motel 6s then. A lot of places in Dallas are becoming more dog friendly so I hope you are pleasantly surprised about the soccer field, though I won't hold my hopes up. Our loudmouth Toby usually does not utter a peep when we travel with him, which is a true blessing. I don't think our neighbors in the hotel even realize a dog is next door!

Hubby and I are getting to the point now where we only eat out where dogs are allowed outside with us. We've discovered a number of fun places with that goal in mind! Unfortunately it's hot and humid here now (our Houston summer) so it's not practical to take the pups with us for their health and safety. 

When it gets closer we'll see if we can get other DFW members on this board to meet up with you too! Should be fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

About hotels - on our road trip, we found many hotels that allowed pets, but they couldn't weigh more than 35-50 lbs. uh...... Yea..... Bear is totally 50 lbs. Right. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby only weighed 25 pounds at one hotel a year ago and the manager just smiled as we checked in. Of course there were some people there with 4 or 5 15 pounders who made a huge ruckus. :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

This morning I took Yogi to a local farmers market held less than 3 miles from the house. I wanted some juicy tomatoes and summer squash and I also wanted to train with Yogi in a public setting with food. I figured we have a few.... ahem..challenges... but I am very very happy to report he did great! 

Vendors actually came out of their booths to meet him. Here is one vendor who wanted Yogi to kiss him. As you can see Yogi complied! 










Pucker Up!









We met so many people, of all ages, including a toddler in a stroller who Yogi greeted very politely, and a little girl and her father. Several women who own Goldens came to meet him and were very impressed with his manners, especially at his young age. Yay Yogi!! There were several dogs there, including a yapper who wasn't very friendly, so we just avoided that dog. 

We didn't stay long- just long enough for me to buy this:









Here is Yogi in a sit stay while I shopped:









This is Yogi on the short drive home, a happy boy!









Yogi truly loves people and I am so grateful. I think he enjoys the littlest ones the best. I am still in awe at how calm he was around the toddler. She had a cucumber in her hands, playing with it. For a second I worried he might think it's a Pickle Pocket toy and grab it but he never even thought about doing that! He did sniff the watermelons though! 

Oh, I've already eaten one tomato (YUM), made a cucumber, feta, green onion and tomato salad with avocado and homemade balsamic dressing, and I roasted a couple of the squash. Delicious!


----------



## Ksdenton

Last couple soccer trips I checked ahead with the hotel and they didn't allow dogs. One woman actually laughed at me. We snuck Bentley into a non-dog friendly hotel when he was a baby and he was great but to now try and hide him inside a blanket and carry him inside would be a lot more difficult. He's about 65 lbs. My husband doesn't like being restricted with bringing a dog along as well due to trying to stop for attractions or restaurants along the way. We've had to have someone sit outside in the car while everyone else goes inside to eat. Traveling its hard to know what restaurants are available and sometimes you just have to take what's at the next stop. This trip the girls and I have really missed Bentley and wished we would have brought him. Although there were a couple things we wouldn't have been able to do with him along like the whitewater rafting trip. Either way, I'd like to try and bring him along when we can. He's really a good traveler. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I kept the TV on yesterday tuned to Animal Planet for Yogi's enjoyment. He's a fan of the apes!










Later he decided to raid the toybox









He also played with Bunny, who now sports a mangy spot on her forehead:









Then it was on to attempt to deconstruct Bevo the Bull (sorry UT fans):


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yogi is just so cute, I bet he keeps you entertained!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Yogi is just so cute, I bet he keeps you entertained!


He definitely keeps me entertained (and busy)! 

Today he was being a pest to Toby, so I loaded him into the doggie car and off we went to the sidewalk sale at the hardware store. We didn't find anything, but Yogi was very interested in this damaged bag of kitty food. Between you and me I don't think they should sell it if it's damaged and I certainly wouldn't buy it that way:










Then it was off to return a book to the library. Toby didn't want to go but Yogi was fine with the drive:









Funny thing happened, as we were driving down a 4 lane street a tennis ball bounced right in front of us- houses all around and it appeared to just fall from the sky! It was still there when we drove back, just sitting in the middle of the road. If my knee weren't bad and it were not hot I'd walk Toby up there to grab it!


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is still such a cutie and soooo well behaved. He is going to be a great therapy dog.

Good to know about the sidewalk sale - we may head up there later.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Baby Yogi didn't want to eat when he first got home. His breeder said this is somewhat normal since he'd just been separated from his parents and his litter and the people he knew during those first 8 weeks. Plus he flew home- lots of big changes that might cause an irritated tummy. After a few days his breeder suggested that I go buy some Gerbers Chicken Chicken Gravy (no onion powder in it) to entice him to eat. It worked immediately. I went back to the store to buy more but the next day he was eating his puppy kibble. The tiny little jars sat in my pantry and I knew I needed to use them somehow or donate them to a food drive. Fast forward to today and my 9.5 month old Yogi, who is pestering big brother but will stop anything if he hears me open the ice maker for ice. He's a fanatic about the ice. I end up taking one cube, running it in water to make it melt down so it won't hurt his teeth. I got an idea to blend 2 jars of the Chicken Chicken Gravy, with double the amount of water and a few baby carrots, then pour them into ice trays and freeze. The plan was to pour them in thin layers so they would not be too hard, but would break apart easily, plus they would be a smaller portion size. As soon as I opened the first jar of the baby food I had a helper, Yogi! He watched carefully, with eager anticipation as the mixture blended and I poured them into the molds from the blender jar. Only problem is I couldn't seem to pour slowly enough into the tiny molds, let alone make a thin layer. I spilled some of it and I could tell Yogi wanted to help clean the counter, but was holding off because Mom would just say OFF in a loud voice! Here are the filled molds:










Yogi got to lick the spoon I used to put the baby food into the blender and Toby got to stick his long tongue down to get what was left in the jar. They are freezing now and Yogi is sleeping near the freezer. 

Somehow the little one got a little bit of the delicacy on his head, but it didn't stop him from going and offering "thanks" for his Mom making these tasty treats for him:


----------



## Davidrob2

Yogi is such a good boy. Can he please give Harry some manners lessons? We just tried to Skype with my husband. I can't tell you how many times Harry broke his down stays. :doh: I bet Yogi wouldn't do that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Yogi is such a good boy. Can he please give Harry some manners lessons? We just tried to Skype with my husband. I can't tell you how many times Harry broke his down stays. :doh: I bet Yogi wouldn't do that.


Well..... I wish I could say no, but...Yogi gets excited when he hears hubby's voice on Skype and starts running around, so yes, he's active. I just don't put him in a down stay because I know he'll break it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday the boys had fun with the Mighty Ball, rated 10 on the durability scale. They are determined to test it out!

Wanna Play?









Ha, I'm on the sofa and I have the ball! Betcha can't get it from me!









Uh oh...he's trying to get it!!! 









He got it and I'm NOT happy!









Yogi in fact got it back and was hanging out by it when Toby went and got Bunny Wubba and started squeaking it to entice the little one...









Ha, watch and learn Buttercup, I got the ball! The bunny was just a ruse!









Finally Toby said I'm tired, jumped on the sofa and Yogi was happily reunited with the ball, which survived!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Too funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Have been without internet for a week, so just catching up on Yogi's thread. I love all your updates of the boys adventures  You can tell how much they love each other and they look like they have so much fun playing together.

Yogi has grown up so much and it sounds like he's doing so well. All your hard work in training him is paying off  Hope he enjoyed your special ice cubes. Sammy would LOVE those, he's obsessed with ice. I will definitely have to try and make him something similar. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The icy treats are a HUGE hit with the Yogster...to the point he's pointing at the freezer door!


----------



## Dallas Gold

After a very loud and futile attempt to get Toby to play with him and being rebuffed, Yogi settled down last night for some more sedate relaxation:










Watching TV from the ottoman:









Checking Out Toby's ear, which was just cleaned from all that cone time:









Relaxing on the ottoman:









Just looking adorable:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yogi, you are growing up......and such a good boy for taking care of Toby's ears!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a good brother!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today was a busy day for the Yogster, including a visit by the DirecTv repair dude, who ended up staying 4 hours to fix our dish! Dog gone squirrels! In any event I left the Yogster home with the hubby to supervise (I gave him instructions to keep him on lead while the repair dude was opening doors). Toby and I drove in the 2 seater down to his acupuncture vets near downtown Dallas. Toby had a good session and we confirmed his weight is now 58 (good for him). This afternoon the boys had a lot of energy to burn off since it's too hot to play outside. Toby is the undisputed King of Kong Wubba- and will shake it with vigor and pull anyone holding the other end. Yogi got pulled along the floor. Toby is definitely stronger! Both dogs chased, played bitey face and Yogi went airborne a few times off and on the furniture.


----------



## Davidrob2

Great pictures as usual. Love the one of Yogi's treat spots.


----------



## olliversmom

LOL, Grizzlies in the house 
The pictures are great! Both the boys are just beautiful.
I get salt free chicken broth and freeze it in ice cube trays as well as plain canned pumpkin. I throw Ollie a couple cubes out on the deck to enjoy. Helps those baby teeth and tastes good too


----------



## Dallas Gold

olliversmom said:


> LOL, Grizzlies in the house
> The pictures are great! Both the boys are just beautiful.
> I get salt free chicken broth and freeze it in ice cube trays as well as plain canned pumpkin. I throw Ollie a couple cubes out on the deck to enjoy. Helps those baby teeth and tastes good too


They love chicken broth! BTW, check the product label of your broth and make sure it doesn't include onion powder. I bought some organic broth at Costco and was about to pour some out to freeze when I saw it! Onion powder and onions are really bad for dogs, affecting their blood cells and possibly causing AIHA.


----------



## Belle's Mom

What fun they have together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Spent over an hour going thru the pages of beautiful photos, cant stop smiling. Yogi is a true love, such a handsome boy. Comparing to sweet Yogi, my Charlie is "born to be wild". Many hugs to sweet boyz.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Spent over an hour going thru the pages of beautiful photos, cant stop smiling. Yogi is a true love, such a handsome boy. Comparing to sweet Yogi, my Charlie is "born to be wild". Many hugs to sweet boyz.


Cousin Charlie a wild child? Noooo! Yogi's hormones kicked in and we are having a few stinkpot moments, but they are just so dog gone cute! He sure knows how his way around our hearts! :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Let me tell you, Charlie has the same orange floating kong like your boys, I had a bump on my forehead for a week, he wanted me to play with him and his kong.
As of today, he is officially a professional fly catcher.:doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I found out today my knee pain is due to a torn meniscus that requires surgery soon. I'll be relying on Toby to tire the little one out now! Here are some photos from tonight's session:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Anne I am so sorry, will pray for healing and full recovery. Sweet Toby will take good care of his little bro.


----------



## Bentleysmom

That's terrible news, I'm so sorry to hear that. Toby has had a lot of practice at tiring Yogi out. I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear about your knee. Hope the surgery goes well and you recover as quickly as possible! Judging from the photos, Toby will keep Yogi busy. Just protect your knee and stay out of their way while they play.


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so sorry you have to have surgery. I hope all goes well and you make a full and quick recovery. I'm sure Yogi and Toby will provide plenty of entertainment while you are off your feet.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry to hear about the impending surgery. 

By the looks of all those flying ears in the pics you are in trouble.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry to hear you require surgery. Toby has a big job to do now - tire out the Yogster.

Anne, you take the most AMAZING action shots. Love them all


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is such a doll. He stuck by me like glue last night and snuggled all night long, easing some of my unease.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi continues to be a very good and sweet boy. Today was a long day and I ended up out of the house for almost 6 hours with pre-surgical appointments, lab work in different areas of a hospital, picking up surgery prescriptions and a long standing lunch with a friend. I've never left him home alone (with Toby) that long and was concerned he might need to go potty. Yogi is potty trained using a potty bell and while he knows how to go in and out of the dog doors he prefers to ring the bell for me to come down and open the patio door for him (lazy?, stubborn? or spoiled?). I left the utility room door open for both dogs just in case, for the first time, hoping Yogi would use the doggie doors if needed. It's well over 100 today with a heat index even worse, so I knew they would not hang out too long. I got home and all was fine, no surprises of any kind, just two dogs greeting me with tails wagging. 

They had a rousing early evening of playing with snake. Yogi made some funny faces and did some aerial zoomies! Then they rested! It's nice having a puppy with an off switch!


----------



## hubbub

What fun adventures your boys are having! Brings a smile to my face 

I'm sorry you'll have to have surgery, but hope it eliminates your pain - at least you've got "in home" entertainment during your recovery!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Wow - with all those pre-op appts already they REALLY want your surgery super soon. I was thinking you may have a few days or weeks before all that.

I think you have 2 special golden boys who will totally be there for you during and after your surgery.....oh shoot - and DH will be there too....LOL. Goldens have a special way of knowing when you are sick and comforting you and "taking it easy on you". They will be just fine.

Any idea how you tore it? Any surgery date yet? Will you have to spend time in the hospital or inpatient rehab?

You know I am only a mile away.


----------



## Thalie

I am sorry to see that you will need surgery. I hope your recovery will be fast and uneventful and that you will be able to go back walking your two sweeties with no pain in record time.

Good boys to have spent the whole day without getting in trouble while you were doing all those tests. It is great that Toby is so willing to tire Yogi boy out in the house with those awful temperatures. We are in the same boat and it is just horrid.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Wow - with all those pre-op appts already they REALLY want your surgery super soon. I was thinking you may have a few days or weeks before all that.
> 
> I think you have 2 special golden boys who will totally be there for you during and after your surgery.....oh shoot - and DH will be there too....LOL. Goldens have a special way of knowing when you are sick and comforting you and "taking it easy on you". They will be just fine.
> 
> Any idea how you tore it? Any surgery date yet? Will you have to spend time in the hospital or inpatient rehab?
> 
> You know I am only a mile away.


I feel like there are angels on my shoulder right now- the way the MRI was done so quickly and reported and the doc's office had an immediate opening to see me with one surgery spot left for next week. Then I wasn't going to be able to be seen by my own internist in time for the pre-op physical so the office assistant sent me to her personal internist.... and I liked him better than mine! Things just fell into place- the only better thing would be a miracle cure before the date. My follow up visit wasn't supposed to be to Aug 14 so I do feel fortunate to have it over and done soon.

I got my crutches today (from Walgreens) with the intent of acclimating Yogi to them- funny thing- it was Toby who was barking at me! I'm not a fan of crutches- they hurt! I've got extra padding but still. 

I hope to be out street-walking  soon. One positive about this- at least this is the most horrid time of year to walk- with temps in the 80s, high humidities and over 100 during the day-- and I have an excuse to miss it!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Anne, it will be a thing of the past real soon. I had the same surgery 5 years ago and had two dogs then, everything worked out. They were a comfort for the first week and then a challenge for me to start to get back to normal. I didn't have crutches, I used a walker for the first week and then I was on my own.
If I lived closer I would gladly take your boys for walks, we are use to humidity in NJ. We just walk early or they go in the pool on extremely Hot days.
I will keep you in my prayers, HUGS!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Anne, it will be a thing of the past real soon. I had the same surgery 5 years ago and had two dogs then, everything worked out. They were a comfort for the first week and then a challenge for me to start to get back to normal. I didn't have crutches, I used a walker for the first week and then I was on my own.
> If I lived closer I would gladly take your boys for walks, we are use to humidity in NJ. We just walk early or they go in the pool on extremely Hot days.
> I will keep you in my prayers, HUGS!


So a walker worked? I'm seriously considering getting one! I'll put tennis balls on the bottom to tease the dogs....well, maybe not because I don't want them tripping me up!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yes, It did work, I used my Moms from when she had her knee surgery. I would ask your doctor if he approves.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wishing you well on the knee surgery and hopes for a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Yes, It did work, I used my Moms from when she had her knee surgery. I would ask your doctor if he approves.


Thanks! I'll add that to my list of questions for the surgeon. 

I'm going to beg and plead for the Michael Jackson special (Propofal) instead of the old general anesthesia with the anesthesiologist- I get violently nauseous on general anesthesia and I'd rather not deal with that!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Anne, I think Propofal is great, my Dh just had it and he couldn't believe how fast it worked. Yes, BEG............getting violently nauseous is not fun, I had that reaction from a morphine drip. UGH!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is a little brotherly "love" action from yesterday. Toby decided to get off the sofa and chase him around the ottoman!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Here is a little brotherly "love" action from yesterday. Toby decided to get off the sofa and chase him around the ottoman!


That's so cute!


----------



## Mom of Maizie

I have to admit I'm not consistent in reading the forum, but yours is one of my favorite threads. I sooooo appreciate your photos of Yogi and Toby playing bitey face. They've been my shining example that my puppy, Milo, and Maizie, just turning two years this week, are playing "appropriately." So, I love the photos, because they really are worth a thousand words in giving a description of goldens playing. 

Also, I am just catching up and I see you're having some knee problems and surgery coming up. Hoping all goes smoothly for you and hope you are up and around soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great pic of the boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mom of Maizie said:


> I have to admit I'm not consistent in reading the forum, but yours is one of my favorite threads. I sooooo appreciate your photos of Yogi and Toby playing bitey face. They've been my shining example that my puppy, Milo, and Maizie, just turning two years this week, are playing "appropriately." So, I love the photos, because they really are worth a thousand words in giving a description of goldens playing.
> 
> Also, I am just catching up and I see you're having some knee problems and surgery coming up. Hoping all goes smoothly for you and hope you are up and around soon.


Thank you so much for your kind words about this thread!  It's become my love story to Yogi, who is such a dream puppy! We waited a long time to add a puppy and Yogi has been such an easy, affectionate and adorable addition to our family. It's hard to believe he's only got 2 1/2 months left in the puppy forum. They sure grow up fast. I'm glad the photos are a good visual for you with your two. 

Thank you also for the good thoughts for the upcoming surgery. I'm not looking forward to it at all, but I am looking forward to walking my boys again. Hopefully soon. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Afternoon nap, followed by a plea for play, followed by dual zoomies, ground and aerial.


----------



## Davidrob2

Harry played with the new rescue puppy across the street today. My neighbor, who has never adopted a puppy, was concerned when Harry and Brick started doing bitey face games and zooming around our yard. I told her about your great bitey face pictures and stories of Yogi and Toby zooming through your house. After that she and Brick stayed for an hour.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It is a little disconcerting at first, but I quickly learned that when Toby's had enough he lets Yogi know. Many times I stop them (say treats??) when I can't watch them or I've had enough!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I had my knee surgery yesterday and posted about Yogi and Toby's help being nursemaids in Chit Chat under Upcoming Knee surgery. I'm too loopy to figure out how to put a link in here so just thought I'd mention the update is there. They are wonderful helpers! 

Edit: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/205089-upcoming-knee-surgery-hints-ideas-suggestions-5.html#post3192098


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

I just cannot believe I've missed this entire thread! So, for the past hour or so, I went through the whole thing, marveling at your GReat pics! Yogi is sure a great pup and has grown into such a handsome boy, just like Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is one of my favorite photos of Yogi being a future therapy dog, practicing on me. He hung out and gave me lots of his special Yogi kisses and tongue action on my arms- on Golden Tongue for sure. Toby, well Toby is truly amazing and special. He knew instantly that something was wrong with me when I came in on crutches. I could see his face and it showed absolute concern. He sniffed me, licked my hand, got on the bed at a respectful distance and just hung out with me watching. I took a photo of him today that I will post later. Sweet sweet boys I have! 










By the way, we were gone a total of 9 hours from the house. Our sweet retired neighbor came and played with them and later came back to feed them for us. He had a blast and said it was perfect for him because they lost their family turtle that morning. I've got fantastic neighbors!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Yogi, you are the cutest!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Forgive me for not reposting it completely here, but please read this :http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/206242-truly-special-forum-member.html#post3194370

This forum and the members truly are special.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Photos from today, with the boys being my nursemaids, either on the bed together or taking turns, but I'm never alone by myself! LOVE both of these boys so much!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwww-I can't stand the cuteness! Goldens are so adept in knowing that you aren't feeling well. Both of my boys laid beside me in bed when I was sick at various times. I'm surprised that there's enough room for you!


----------



## Davidrob2

That picture of Toby (second to last) just melts my heart! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Great pics! I knew they would take care of you while not being pestering....giving you just the perfect amount of golden TLC.


----------



## hubbub

Awwww :smooch: :smooch: Hannah did the same with our guest for the first week or so. Now, she takes breaks during the day to look out the front windows, but only after the guest has dozed off. 

It's amazing how intuitive they are - makes my heart swell 

I'm off to read the other threads!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Your nurses are so cute. And that picture of Toby has love and devotion written all over it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aaawwww.. your boys are so sweet! I'm so sorry I didn't know about the surgery until after the fact. It looks like you are being well taken care of and getting lots of love! I hope the recovery goes well!!


----------



## Mom of Maizie

Glad to hear your surgery went well and the boys are taking good care of you!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This morning I'm elevating my knee and using the ice man machine and I think Yogi is tired of this! He got on the bed and gave me a stink eye! 










Then he went and got his loudest squeaky toy! 









Now he's entertaining me with his other toys! Love my little one for trying to provide me with some laughs!


----------



## dborgers

I was out of town for awhile and missed your surgery. As a TV evangelist would say: HEAL!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yogi, you are so funny!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This little guy deserves a huge reward for being such a kind and patient almost 10 month old puppy while I'm on activity restriction. What a trooper. Puppies his age should be active little whirlwinds, but he is content to hang out with Mom and make sure she is OK. Yes, he still has his moments of kissing me wildly that I need him to calm down a tad, but I never thought a puppy his age could be such a patient and gentle dog around this dog gone knee of mine! 

Don't tell him, but we are planning a beach vacation and trip to the mountains for him later in the fall after I'm recovered completely.:--keep_silent: 

Oh, and the big guy- he's fabulous as well and he's also being very mellow and sweet to his old Mom, just hanging out passing the time. He's also engaging the little one in play when it's safe to do so!


----------



## Wendy427

Yogi sure has that "stink eye" down pat! LOL So funny how he can entertain himself and you, too.


----------



## Mom of Maizie

So glad to hear all is going well with your recovery and you have some very understanding guys to hang out with you. Hope you're up and around and ready for the V-A-C-A-T-I-O-N soon!!! We often find ourselves spelling around our two, but I bet they all learn how to spell sooner or later, too!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This morning I am able to do a little more, with the help of a cane, so I decided to tackle laundry. The boys were hanging out on the bed, waiting for my return. They take their job of my companions very seriously:


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am so glad you are up to doing a few chores, but take it easy (your companions are waiting for you) HUGS!


----------



## dborgers

If you could only teach them to do laundry and other house chores LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> If you could only teach them to do laundry and other house chores LOL


If only! I'd make millions franchising the training technique!


----------



## *Laura*

Aw. Look at your little buddies hanging out with you ..... So sweet


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi, getting fur all over the hubby's pillow, hanging out with me yesterday:









Last night: his typical sleeping position:









Gotta love this little one!


----------



## *Laura*

Now there's a comfy puppy .


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> This little guy deserves a huge reward for being such a kind and patient almost 10 month old puppy while I'm on activity restriction. What a trooper. Puppies his age should be active little whirlwinds, but he is content to hang out with Mom and make sure she is OK. Yes, he still has his moments of kissing me wildly that I need him to calm down a tad, but I never thought a puppy his age could be such a patient and gentle dog around this dog gone knee of mine!
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh, and the big guy- he's fabulous as well and he's also being very mellow and sweet to his old Mom, just hanging out passing the time. He's also engaging the little one in play when it's safe to do so!


They just know, don't they? It's amazing. And makes you see how in tune they are with us. It always used to amaze me, when Tesia was at the height of her energetic years, that on the rare occasions that I was sick in bed, flat-out, not moving - she could go days with only bathroom outings, and just sleep beside me. 

I hope your recovery continues to go well. Sending you good healing wishes..


----------



## Dallas Gold

More photos of some very tired puppies last night!

a half hearted bitey bitey session:









Paws Up!









oooh, so tired!


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi, getting fur all over the hubby's pillow, hanging out with me yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night: his typical sleeping position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love this little one!


Taking care of mom is hard work, but a dog's gotta do what a dog's gotta do. :


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the half hearted bitey session photo. They're both like 'we want to play but are just too tiiiireddd' lol, beautiful boys! Hope they're looking after you.


----------



## Ksdenton

Such cute boys. 
What's that green ball in the background?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Such cute boys.
> What's that green ball in the background?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That ball is one of those no name toys that Costco gets every blue moon. This one is like a jolly ball- with the handle, has a tennis ball inside and is surrounded by that clear rubber plastic type of material. There are squeakers in it too so it is LOUD!! It was about $9 and we honestly didn't think it would hold up to the rigorous standards of our two, but so far it has and they love it.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Such a hard life! Lots of play and sleep!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

These boys love the snake toy!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> These boys love the snake toy!


 That is so cute!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love the snarly face on Toby--priceless!


----------



## Dallas Gold

My boys are helping me while I recouperate. Here's Yogi watching over me:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Like an Angel, so cute. I hope you are feeling better, Hugs from NJ!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

It looks like Yogi is sleeping on the job! Yogi, your on the bench..Toby, suit up


----------



## Dallas Gold

Life is getting boring for little teenage Yogi. Hubs is out making money and he's home alone with me and a big brother who doesn't want to play enough. I don't trust any of the local teens to walk him, and besides, they would need to do it around 6 a.m. due to the extreme heat. Most area teens here are sound asleep at that hour! So we work on training, reinforce positive behavior and even spend a few moments here and there in time outs when the inner teenager emerges, and I feel bad every second while he is in time out. It's not fair to Yogi, I feel sorry for him because he's been incredibly patient with this knee issue, but it's just our reality for right now. 

Here are some photos from the last 24 hours:

Looking "innocent", when in reality he is about to chew on the pillow:









Wondering when 70 degree weather will return so he can spend more time outside:









He loves one of our local news anchors!









Toby, being an angel, and watching over me while I ice and elevate:









Wanna play rubber chicken and annoy Mom with the squeaker? aaah c'mon Toby! After a few minutes gnawing on chicken I'm sad to report Rubber Chicken has gone to Rubber Chicken Heaven, due to being beheaded by a power chewer. 









This morning his vet was on TV talking about pet acupuncture. Yogi recognized her voice and went to say hi:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're just priceless! Yogi is trying really hard--he's just a baby.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Awww... poor Yogi. Still such a baby at heart.  I bet he's trying very hard.

How are you feeling??


----------



## Ksdenton

Tell Yogi to not sit so close to the TV or he'll go blind. That's what my momma always said. Lol
Cute boys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> Awww... poor Yogi. Still such a baby at heart.  I bet he's trying very hard.
> 
> How are you feeling??


I'm doing as well as can be expected, one week post op. I'm just getting tired of this less than active routine, feeling sorry for myself.  I really don't have it bad as I can drive, but I don't want to leave these two home alone by themselves for no good reason when they also are experiencing cabin fever. This too shall pass, but right now it's like watching water boil....


----------



## cgriffin

I hope things will go back to normal for you all soon.
I enjoy your Toby and Yogi pictures, they are so sweet 

The pictures with the snake so remind me of my Toby. He had a snake as well, he would always carry it in his mouth, he would wake up and carry it around first thing. The snake was before Dachsi joined.

Sometimes at night when I let Thunder and Toby out to do their business, Toby would drag that snake with him, still have asleep. I think he piddled on it a few times because he would pee with the snake in his mouth and it was dragging on the ground, lol. 

Wishing you all a great day and a continued swift recovery.


----------



## Belle's Mom

With the cool front coming maybe you all can sit on the back porch for a few tomorrow.....if the rain is not too bad.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> With the cool front coming maybe you all can sit on the back porch for a few tomorrow.....if the rain is not too bad.....


Do you believe the weather gurus? They are saying 90 tomorrow and 89 on Thursday...just wondering if they are toying with our emotions or this is in fact an accurate forecast! :crossfing


----------



## OutWest

Glad you are mending. Don't feel guilty about Yogi and Toby. They have to live up to their end of the deal being in a family. Mom's not feeling well so things are different for a while. These things develop character, especially in adolescents. At least that what I tell my DD.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's official: we've entered the teenage (aka stinkpot) phase. This speaks for itself:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is wet in the above photo because he decided to go outside during a rain storm and chase raindrops!










This of course, meant zoomies:









And bitey face:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Gotta Love that Boy..........he is all puppy/Golden, he always makes me laugh! Thanks, I am glad you can drive and get around. HUGS!


----------



## Dallas Gold

He's annoyed with me and decided to pull a boycott of his back yard for his business. Smart boy he is- he held out for 18 hours so this morning I decided to leash him up and take him out front. Bingo! Success. I tried to take him out back an hour ago, no luck. So, I wrapped myself tight, harnessed him up and walked him slowly around the block, which, the short way is about 1/4 mile. Success! He is getting me out and about in his own unique way. He's tired now. Hallelujah!


----------



## cgriffin

Got your own rehab Yogi, I see,


----------



## Dallas Gold

cgriffin said:


> Got your own rehab Yogi, I see,


Why yes I do! :uhoh: He won! It worked! 

I went for my physical therapy eval this morning and the therapist who will be taking me through half my sessions was very helpful. Apparently my recovery is better than expected for 8 days out. She explained some physiology of my knee, gave me some intel on the surgery and sensations I'm feeling and what to expect. Very informative. She also gave me "homework", which I will do later after resting and icing the knee. She confirmed that the recovery is a process and I will probably experience swelling up to 3 months. We have a plan of attack and we start tomorrow. Yogi is in that plan.  Actually, if he doesn't pull (and he doesn't) I'm fine with walking him around the block, provided I ice up after. No problem! 

Yogi was due for a bordatella, and it is critical I get it since he will be around a lot of dogs in the coming weeks. When I got home I asked if I can come right down. They said yes. Yogi was so ready to get out of the house he jumped into the car without hesitation. This is the first time he's done that! He also jumped right out! He was perfect in the clinic, sat for his weight (54 lbs), minded his manners- making me a very proud Mom! He even stood for his temperature portion! He did so well jumping in and out of the car at the vets I drove him to "his" hardware store, the one where all the employees know his name! Once again, his manners were perfect! He met the store rooster Prince George and properly met and greeted several employees and customers. His reward, a new tuffy ball. We're home now and he's minding his manners, napping.


----------



## *Laura*

And this good behaviour is from a teenager who has been pent up for a few days. Yogi is wonderful. We're all so proud of him too!! (I'm glad your recovery is going well Anne).


----------



## Dallas Gold

The key to model citizen puppy instead of ninja puppy is an active social life doing what he loves best- out meeting his adoring fans in public! Here is my sweet boy this evening:


----------



## Bentleysmom

It's so nice when they're worn out! Mr. Bentley is going to be worn out by the time I'm done with him, even if it means tying his leash to the back of the Hamstermobile while I drive around the block. I'm only half joking


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentleysmom said:


> It's so nice when they're worn out! Mr. Bentley is going to be worn out by the time I'm done with him, even if it means tying his leash to the back of the Hamstermobile while I drive around the block. I'm only half joking


 I believe you Joyce!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is now 10 months old. It's going too fast. Despite some teenagy moments, he is a true joy and a dream puppy. He really is easy! 

Here are some photos from last night. I was very happy because Toby actually engaged Yogi in play... Toby has not been feeling 100% this week.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 10 months Yogi! Love the playtime photos, they have so much fun together. Yogi sounds like he's got a very similar character to Sammy. I didn't think boy golden pups would act so mature so quickly, but most of the time Sammy acts so grown up and we forget that he's still only a baby. Your boys are so handsome! I love that Toby is still like a pup too, you can tell how much he loves his little brother!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Joint training:









Followed by impromptu play session:


















My Toby, wanting some Mom loving while I iced my knee down:









and Toby, being ever patient when the little one attacks!


















There's dignity in your sweet eyes there Toby!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your photos are so great, Anne. They're so sweet - hard to believe Yogi is already 10 months old!


----------



## cgriffin

Your Toby seems like such a sweet and gentle soul So sweet, reminds me so much of my Toby.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pics, as usual!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I tested the renovated knee out today and it's great! So we went to a favorite outdoor cafe. Today was a rare coolish August day at just 84 at 3 p.m. Usually it's 97 at this time of year. There was a nice breeze so we took Yogi with us and ate out at one of our favorite dog friendly cafes. Yogi did so well! Then we went to Petco, where he met and greeted so many people- A+ for manners! He is tired, but happy!


----------



## *Laura*

Anne I think you must be mistaken. There is no possible way little baby Yogi is already 10 months old. . Haha


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad you are healing well and that Toby is feeling a little better.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Laura* said:


> Anne I think you must be mistaken. There is no possible way little baby Yogi is already 10 months old. . Haha


I know- and I just signed him up on his vet's pet portal and it shows him at 10 months. Surely they are mistaken!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Love his attitude and love how he looks!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Raiding the Toy Box*

We opened the big toy box for the boys. It's not all toys as we have some thick blankets and other items at the bottom, so the photos are deceiving. The boys selected the toys of the evening and had some fun:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like a fun party at your house last night.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Yogi Learns to Swim!*

We took Yogi to his first community swim event at a suburb of Dallas today. He was hesitant at first, but with some conjoling by the hubby and watching the other dogs he soon walked into the water, started running and then swimming like a pro. All in all it took about 3 minutes from seeing the water to swimming. I was up on the pool deck, knee wrapped tight and proudly watching, while tossing balls for Toby. 

Here are some photos:































































































































I will post some Toby swim photos in the Senior Section. 

After we took advantage of a rare cool noon in August in Dallas and ate al fresco at a dog friendly restaurant. Yogi displayed impeccable manners:









Later, this is what we saw:


















Stay tuned, another event tomorrow. Toby is on injured reserve though because his paw was injured on the deck surface and he is a little sore and stiff. Old age is catching up with him. Boo.

Oh, and about the length of those collars. They are waterproof and this was the first time wearing them. We were in a rush to get out the door and didn't trim them up, but it's done now!


----------



## OutWest

Great pictures of a very happy puppy. I think you have a water dog on your hands, LOL.


----------



## Ksdenton

Those pictures are great! What an awesome place. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great action shots of Yogi! It looks like he had a great time and is definitely a water golden  I hope to take Sammy swimming one day soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl

You should be a professional dog photographer! Great shots!


----------



## Thunder'sMom

We've got a Maine ****, too, named "Emma." They seem to like Goldens.


----------



## Thunder'sMom

So sorry that you lost your beloved Daisy at such a young age. That's a shame. I feel for you. Sammy looks like a doll!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi went to another swim event yesterday afternoon. He was met by throngs of adoring fans as we waited outside for the event to start. I'm not kidding- people gasped when he arrived and many people wanted to pet him and meet him. His manners were absolutely perfect! Two little girls really took a fancy to him and gave him a lot of love, which he ate up! He met several other dogs as well. We were next to a dog training club here that trains close to my house but employs harsh methods of training, not suitable for a golden retriever. Yogi was better mannered than the head trainer's dog! I was very proud that he showed her dog up!  It's pretty obvious to us that Yogi enjoys the social aspects of meeting people and other dogs, rather than actually swimming and chasing balls. That's OK with us- we want to provide him with activities he enjoys the best and that will be accompanying us to people places that allow dogs and possibly therapy work down the line. 

Here are some photos of Yogi's big day! Toby stayed on injured reserve (paw pad abrasion):


----------



## Ksdenton

More great pictures of the Wonder Dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie

Oh I love these pictures!!!! Such a joy to just look at them, I'm sure Yogi had such a good time! I'm glad he was well behaved, that makes momma have a good time too!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Operation Mom Get Back to Normal Routine and Yogi Good Manners Boot Camp started up today, beginning with a solo walk. He did pretty well with me and walked loose lead by my side, with a few smelling distractions that I redirected him from with a Zukes. Good boy Yogi- we walked 8/10 of a mile. He rested for about 30 minutes and then we were off to visit my Dad, who is experiencing serious heart issues and pain. He was alone as my Mom was at her knee surgeon's office getting results of her MRI (yes, I inherited weak knees from my Mom). Yogi was excited to see him, but greeted him properly and settled right down to let us talk and visit. My Dad was really impressed with his gentle demeanor, and I was too! He sat at my Dad's feet for most of the visit. He e alerted to their icemaker dropping ice (which he loves!) and then to their grandfather clock chiming the hour. One quick Ruff and a gentle grrr and that was it. My Dad thought he was really cute. After a nice visit it was off to Academy Sports to pick up some smaller stainless steel dog bowls to pack for a future doggie vacation. He walked right by my side and greeted the store employees properly. There were plenty of kids in the store but they were busy shopping for back to school with their parents and we didn't have any meet and greets with children. Everything was going well until I remembered one important thing I forgot- my wallet! An oops moment for me! We drove very carefully and within speed limits! Here are two photos, one of Yogi at my Dad's feet and the other a nice sit stay in the pet aisle. I'm very proud of the Yogster!


----------



## MercyMom

He's looking great!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Yogi is such a good boy!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Great photos. Looks like Yogi is a good swimmer!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Yogi Has a Secret!*










Apparently from the look on Toby's face, it's shocking!


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi can you let us in on your secret? I know that Toby won't tell


----------



## olliversmom

Loved all your pics.
Your little sea otter seemed to have a ball in the water!
Love to swim my Olliver. Makes them so happy.
Enjoy


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Yogi Learns Pillows are Not Play Toys!*

Yes, he decided to investigate the pillows we moved from the sofa and loveseat because he thought they were chew toys. Uh oh....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He just cracks me up--and you are a great photographer for catching all the action shots!


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Apparently from the look on Toby's face, it's shocking!


This is one of the cutest pictures yet!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi caught his tail last night:


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi caught his tail last night


I imagine that Toby's relieved that it wasn't his tail! :

Your boys are just adorable


----------



## Belle's Mom

I love the secret pic.

So what happened after he caught is tail? He better not have tried to pull his beautiful hair out being the silly puppy that he is......


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi caught his tail last night:


I love when dogs catch their tails... a moment of "Oh Yeah! I caught it!" and then "Now what do I do with it?"


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi went in circles after he caught it! He was crazy ninja puppy after his day of being quiet due to the workers. 

This is day 3 of workers,hopefully the last. The boys are doing well with greetings. We've only had a couple of barks when they open the front door unexpectedly. I have them with their harnesses on- it's easier to catch them if one decides to go where he shouldn't. So far so good. 

We've had a nightmare week with 3 things going wrong. Hubs decided to do a toilet change and found a problem with something breaking off. He went out of town for a few days and so our powder/guest bath is not usuable, or as he says in airline talk, the lav is placarded. Then my Endless Pool cover jammed and I couldn't use it for my knee therapy. I was in a bad mood until my neighbor helped me get it unjammed. It's off its tracks now so that's another thing that needs to be done- involves lots of manpower, which I don't possess right now. Then, to top things off I went upstairs for the first time two days ago and it was blazing hot. I asked hubs about it, he said since you weren't able to get upstairs I just turned it up a bit...well, I watched the temp rise even with the AC down. I called the company we usually use, they came out and said no, it's electrical...I called an electrician who said no, it's the AC unit and it's so bad we need to replace it, plus the furnace upstairs, which is 20 years old. After a lot of consultation we agree the unit needs replacing. We fired the first company- had doubts about them in the past so this was the final straw. We decided to upgrade to a higher SEER rating (which in actual terms in TX will be less due to the extreme summer heat being much higher than the test conditions), since we are in Texas and it's dangerously hot here.... oh my, sticker shock! Anyway, they went chasing down the unit we ordered and it was too late yesterday to start. They were here bright and early today, since it involves attic work and it's going to be 100 this p.m. This crew loves the boys so that's good, but it is so hard for the boys to be confined in a small area while they work, without access to their potty area. I made a mistake of walking them yesterday, trash day, and they both pulled like crazy to grab the trash the guys left behind. As a result my knee doubled in size with swelling. I iced it and it's down 50% but sore, so no walks today. I feel bad for them but I need my knee! 

Today they've gotten lots of little treats- Zukes for not grabbing the swiffer as I got all the fur off the floors, a few frozen carrots and a tiny dab of PB on their flexible bones. Here are some photos of them enjoying their PB:


----------



## Ksdenton

So sorry about all the house stuff. I know how you feel. We've been in remodeling mode for months now and I get so tired of workers in the house. 
The best time to replace the AC is in the winter. They don't get much business and really drop their prices. Can't always wait until then I know. Being in Fl we use the AC almost all year so when ours went out in the winter we jumped on getting it replaced. Lower price and not having to risk it going out again in the summer made it all worth it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> So sorry about all the house stuff. I know how you feel. We've been in remodeling mode for months now and I get so tired of workers in the house.
> The best time to replace the AC is in the winter. They don't get much business and really drop their prices. Can't always wait until then I know. Being in Fl we use the AC almost all year so when ours went out in the winter we jumped on getting it replaced. Lower price and not having to risk it going out again in the summer made it all worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, we can't wait that long. It's 100 today and 86 in my study upstairs. The old unit was 10 years 6 months old- typical for Texas AC units, especially with all the 100+ days we've had in the past 5 years. I'll ask the other unit to please wait until winter!  Yep two units...:uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

We got a nice tax credit from the Stimulus when we replaced the HVAC unit that heats and cools the back part of our house. And we noticed our energy bill went down quite a lot too. 

You may want to look into whether or not that tax credit is still available. 

Yogi and Toby are dolls!! 


Dallas Gold said:


> Yeah, we can't wait that long. It's 100 today and 86 in my study upstairs. The old unit was 10 years 6 months old- typical for Texas AC units, especially with all the 100+ days we've had in the past 5 years. I'll ask the other unit to please wait until winter!  Yep two units...:uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> We got a nice tax credit from the Stimulus when we replaced the HVAC unit that heats and cools the back part of our house. And we noticed our energy bill went down quite a lot too.
> 
> You may want to look into whether or not that tax credit is still available.
> 
> Yogi and Toby are dolls!!


It is and we will!


----------



## Sally's Mom

As I have said previously, you can come to Maine ... For a visit...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> As I have said previously, you can come to Maine ... For a visit...


aaah, if I could I would!! Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Soo, workers gone for a bit. We have more work to do. I found a rebate on the internet my dealer wasn't participating in but they honored it by knocking off the price we paid, even better, no paperwork! 

We need new ducting to one room as it's just not getting AC very well. So more workers, but not until my knee is healed. 

Here are some photos from last night:



























and Yogi as a news junkie:


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Soo, workers gone for a bit. We have more work to do. I found a rebate on the internet my dealer wasn't participating in but they honored it by knocking off the price we paid, even better, no paperwork!
> 
> We need new ducting to one room as it's just not getting AC very well. So more workers, but not until my knee is healed.
> 
> Here are some photos from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Yogi as a news junkie:


He's so cute and funny!


----------



## Neeko13

Your Yogi is a sweetheart, Im surprised you get anything done all day, I'd be kissing him 24/7 !!!!!! :::::


----------



## OutWest

Thanks for the smiles... The Yogster is such a goof ball, and he brings it out in his big bro. . I think we all need extra puppy smiles this week!


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> Thanks for the smiles... The Yogster is such a goof ball, and he brings it out in his big bro. . I think we all need extra puppy smiles this week!


We do don't we. Yogi and Toby send out their concerns, prayers and wishes for recovery for Yogi relative Lush and her surviving puppies. I've been loving on my two even more since the horrific news broke, praying for Jill, Lush and the precious babies.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy weekend everyone, Toby and Yogi hope it is filled with relaxing activities such as back rubs:










Hanging out with your best buds:









Doing some of your favorite things:









and taking lots of naps!









and please take a little time to say a prayer or send virtual wishes to Lushie and her puppies. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Anne, Thanks for the pictures, it is always so nice and uplifting to see them.

I have been keeping Lush and her babies in my prayers, I think this forum is good medicine for them.

Have A Great Weekend with your special boys and give them Hugs from NJ!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Anne, Thanks for the pictures, it is always so nice and uplifting to see them.
> 
> I have been keeping Lush and her babies in my prayers, I think this forum is good medicine for them.
> 
> Have A Great Weekend with your special boys and give them Hugs from NJ!


Thanks J, you too! Give yours a hug from me!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank You. Have a great weekend, Anne and family, furry and non-furry alike.
Your boys are precious

I have been following the Lushie and pup thread in tears, brings up so many more emotions. I am thrilled that they are so doing so much better and I so hope they will all pull through.


----------



## Buddy223

He is amazing. I hope you have a great and enjoyable time with him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Why chew on an individual bone when you can share with your sibling?


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Why chew on an individual bone when you can share with your sibling?


Especially when tussling is so much more fun...


----------



## Joanne & Asia

How sweet is that


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good night, little one, sweet dreams. Mom and Dad love you!


----------



## *Laura*

Dallas Gold said:


> Good night, little one, sweet dreams. Mom and Dad love you!


 Good night little one... We love you too


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love that they share bones! To cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took the boys to a rescue fundraiser today, held at the boarding facility we started using for Toby last year. They have a splash pool and opened it to the rescue. We arrived early and by the time we left 45 minutes later there was a nice crowd of people and Golden Retrievers/Golden Retriever wanna bes. Toby was disappointed it wasn't a diving pool, but he was able to "entertain" (as in annoy) everyone with his non stop barking to throw a ball. Yogi enjoyed splashing and walking in the pool, but he was clearly the happiest meeting new people and dogs. He definitely is a social butterfly. 

Yogi giving me the stink eye on the drive to the event. 









The splash pool:









Toby









Yogi:































































Both boys:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Looks like it was fun!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, looks like it was so much fun.

Awesome event for a fundraiser


----------



## Thunder'sMom

Adorable photos!


----------



## Ksdenton

Such fun. Sounds like a great event. Bentley's daycare has the bone shaped pool but I think the very middle is deep enough to swim. He love love loves it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby went to see his acupuncture vet this morning. We took Yogi along as well. Toby weighs 59 lbs which is the highest he's weighed since his digestive issues started! Yogi is not far behind- he weighed 56 lbs, but the hubby took him to a park while Toby had his treatment. Yogi apparently pooped out a pound of poop because he was 55 lbs when they came back in. 

After we went to the Home Depot Landscape store where the employees greeted the boys and treated them:









They were a little disappointed when we went next door to the regular Home Depot and the staff in front didn't give them treats, only praise and pets! Inside the regular store Yogi did some wonderful sit stays:



















We were very proud of him today! All of his greetings were perfect- and he greeted a lot of people. I feel like I'm in the presence of a rock star because people gasp when they see him, then put huge smiles on their faces and then want to come meet him. I was concerned about his manners since our training in public stopped during the weeks before my knee surgery and the first 3 weeks after. Hopefully tomorrow, if my knee feels better, tomorrow we will go to a bookstore or another pet friendly hardware store.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Both your Boys are rock stars........we Love Them!!!!!

I am so proud of Yogi, he is truly one in a million (good looks and smart)


----------



## Dallas Gold

Apparently these dogs thrive on field trips to get them nice and tired...some scenes from last night:





































Busy day today, but I think I'll try to squeeze a field trip in for the Yogster!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love all your pics but how







are you feeling? Yogi certainly is feeling Great!


----------



## cgriffin

Such two cuties. 
I swear, these pictures remind me so much of my Toby with the poses and face and the two of them together reminds me of how Thunder and Toby were together.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I may have to give up Lowe's in favor of Home Depot! Love your boys and how special they are.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today was Day 1 of Tire the Teenage Puppy Out. After an early morning of too much mischief, I loaded him in the car and off we went to Academy Sports. Here he is in the car, all belted in:










Inside the store he displayed perfect manners meeting and greeting around 15 employees and several customers. We walked aisles, loose leash, and I shopped while he did sit stays. I took this photo in the pet aisle:










Our only issue arose when he saw and grabbed some tissue paper stuffed in shoes that people pull out and throw on the floor. Leave It and Drop It did not work, even with treats, so I manually extracted it. We will work on this more. He is a paper fanatic so it isn't that surprising! 

Tomorrow we will visit Half Price Books, hoping to find some toddlers and Moms there to visit, followed by a trip to the bank so I can deposit some checks. This bank allows dogs inside so we will go in and practice our stays and meet the friendly employees. I'm sure a few treats will be gladly accepted when offered.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Evening Play Session*

Photos from the evening play:


----------



## Ksdenton

That's some pent-up energy there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ksdenton said:


> That's some pent-up energy there!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep...it will be soooo nice when it's not 100 degrees at 7 p.m. and we can go for our evening walks again. I figure one more month of this and then we'll be good to go!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your action shots are the BEST!! The one of Yogi leaping off the ottoman is amazing!!


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl said:


> Your action shots are the BEST!! The one of Yogi leaping off the ottoman is amazing!!


I agree. Your action shots are amazing!!! Good your boys have each other to play with to get rid of their energy


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Major Accomplishment Today!*

I am so excited. For weeks since before my surgery I've dreamed and visualized walking back up to the Catholic Church on our walking route. It was my goal- get there, turn around and come home. This morning I took each dog out and around the block before breakfast and my knee felt pretty good...so after breakfast, I got Yogi ready and we walked up to the church, at daybreak. It was a truly spiritual and celebratory few minutes for me as we reached the goal! Yogi was great! He walked by my side with the leash in his mouth, loose lead the entire way up there, even walking by a home with 5 or 6 barking, yelping and howling dogs that were obnoxious. I took some photos to commemorate the walk: 



















I guess he thought I forgot our way home, it's been so long, and he began to pull slightly, but a few Easy commands did the trick. We walked by a woman with her loose dog in her front yard, no problems at all, even though the dog wanted to cross the street (I told her I'd just had knee surgery and was nervous and she assured me the dog wouldn't cross) and then we walked by another couple walking with their Brittney Spaniel, who stopped to tell me how cute it was Yogi was walking with his leash handle in his mouth, like this:










On our walk down the alley we heard my alley neighbor's new chicken clucking, a new sound for Yogi and he is curious! I'm hoping to get some excess eggs from my neighbor's new farming adventure!

I'm so happy! Knee feels good!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today Yogi accompanied me while I ran errands and shopped! I am a firm believer that the socialization and training in public doesn't stop after those first few critical weeks, but needs to be continually emphasized as they grow into adulthood. 

First stop- the bank so I could do a little banking. When Yogi was a tiny puppy I carried him in my arms into the bank and asked permission. They said of course, dogs are welcome. I intentionally chose a non-busy time and all the employees came out and wanted to meet him (pity anyone waiting in the drive up booth!). Yogi was perfect with his greetings and performed tricks for treats! They had a great time together and when it was time to leave Yogi clearly wanted to stay! I got him out and he posed for a shot outside, then I took another picture of him looking longingly at the bank as we left in the car. This is one of his favorite places, along with the hardware store in the same shopping center. 



















Next stop: Half Price Books, uber dog friendly, with treats at customer service. This is one of the places our trainer took us to for his advanced manners class. He amazes me at how well he does meeting all sorts of people, from different cultures, different ages and even different mental capabilities. He was perfect while I shopped in several locations for some books on a variety of subjects. He did some sit and down stays while I perused. He met several elderly people, including one very sad lady sitting on a bench inside the store. She looked like she was about to cry when we walked by so I stopped and asked her if she would like to pet my dog. She replied Yes enthusiastically and Yogi just sat while she petted him and talked to him about things. He was so kind and so calm and patient. Then it was on to meet some children, a family with a young child, a young couple, a couple of men who didn't speak English but loved dogs and finally a young adult with a developmental disability. Yogi was perfect and nice and calm with all, but especially the challenged young man as he struggled to tell us about his dog. I was a very proud Mom, for sure! 

Here are some photos I took when we were by ourselves, including one with Yogi checking out a book he thinks I need (I have one at home already!).














































On the way home we stopped by a friend's workplace ( a church!) to say hi. It turns out she needed a pick me up as her senior dog is ailing, and Yogi was the most perfect therapy for her too! 

GOOD BOY YOGI!!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Wonderful pictures. What a great day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the snake toy we picked up last spring at Bed Bath and Beyond with Yogi in tow. It's a surefire way to get the boys to burn off energy. All I need to do is squeak it a few times and both dogs come running to grab it. Here are some photos from today's extended play session, with aerial zoomies, some play bites and some furniture moving! 































































































































After the session:


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos of Yogi doing errands with you. He really is such a well behaved boy, you've socialised him brilliantly and he will make a perfect therapy dog someday! It's great how you have so many dog friendly places over there, we only really have pet stores here where you're allowed to take dogs.
Yogi is certainly keeping Toby on his toes (paws)  they have so much fun together.

Glad that your knee is on the mend too!


----------



## MaureenM

So, tomorrow I'm going to read through this thread from beginning to end :crossfing, I just love the pictures and Yogi is so handsome! We used to have that same snake, which lasted quite a while, and was a favorite toy. I saved the squeaky parts which are great attention getter's when I need them to be after the snake bit the dust.


----------



## Ksdenton

I have to admit, I went back to the beginning once again just to look at his baby pictures. He's so adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

HolDaisy said:


> Great photos of Yogi doing errands with you. He really is such a well behaved boy, you've socialised him brilliantly and he will make a perfect therapy dog someday! It's great how you have so many dog friendly places over there, we only really have pet stores here where you're allowed to take dogs.
> Yogi is certainly keeping Toby on his toes (paws)  they have so much fun together.
> 
> Glad that your knee is on the mend too!


I'm thrilled that my city is becoming more dog friendly with even more places to take them. I just read that the infamous Southfork Ranch aka Dallas the TV show fame, is dog friendly and you can take leashed dogs on the tour and meet the horses! Southfork Ranch isn't really in Dallas, and it's about 20 miles from me, but it might be a fun winter adventure.



MaureenM said:


> So, tomorrow I'm going to read through this thread from beginning to end :crossfing, I just love the pictures and Yogi is so handsome! We used to have that same snake, which lasted quite a while, and was a favorite toy. I saved the squeaky parts which are great attention getter's when I need them to be after the snake bit the dust.





Ksdenton said:


> I have to admit, I went back to the beginning once again just to look at his baby pictures. He's so adorable.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you both. It's hard to believe he is 6 weeks from his 1 year birthday and we will be leaving the puppy forum and this thread. I updated this thread as my love story to him. Thank you for reading through it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad you are recovering so well. Your Yogi is so sweet and behaves like an angel, I enjoy watching his and Toby's pictures. My "devil" can hardly sit next to me to finish my morning coffee so we can go for a walk, yes he is sitting and crying right now, and then comes that sad deep "poor me" breath. We are so blessed to have them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi Guys! Yogi is having a nice Labor Day weekend, just hanging out in the nice AC while it's 105 outside and feels much hotter. He wishes everyone happy Labor Day!


----------



## Davidrob2

Happy Labor Day to you and the boys too.


----------



## *Laura*

Hey Yogi. Happy Labour Day to you too....and to Toby and your DP. (Whoa ....it's hot where you live!!!!)


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love his sideways tongue - too cute.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Happy Labor Day to you Yogi & Toby, try to stay KOOL, Fall is just around the corner!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night, giving us a concert with his squeaky ball toy and enjoying every minute of it (as we were attempting to watch a movie!!):uhoh:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Don't you just Love those Squeaky toys! Is that large ball a squeaky?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Don't you just Love those Squeaky toys! Is that large ball a squeaky?


hehehe- you be the judge!






Squeaky Ball - YouTube


----------



## cgriffin

Oh my, Anne. I just turned the video on and Thunder heard the squeaking and run through the house looking.

Now Dachsi is standing next to me whining and Thunder is staring at me 

(Toby was an avid toy squeaker


----------



## Bob Dylan

Oh Anne, that is too funny, Thanks for the laugh, Lennon & Erica also enjoyed the video! Where did you get that ball? It seems like a sturdy one.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Oh Anne, that is too funny, Thanks for the laugh, Lennon & Erica also enjoyed the video! Where did you get that ball? It seems like a sturdy one.


Glad we could entertain you! We picked it up at Costco! It was $9.99!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

These boys sure make us laugh and smile. Today they decided to do a joint nylabone chew session, with matching nylabones, right next to one another!



























They also just enjoyed a day of relaxation due to morning rain.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They have so much fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

Too funny. Harry popped up from a deep sleep when he heard that ball. He was glued to the screen. I think a trip to costco is in my future!


----------



## MaureenM

Lol , both my girls woke up for that!


----------



## dborgers

New Olympic Event: Synchronized Nylabone Chewing LOL


----------



## Mac'sdad

I give them both a "10" ..... LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I just watched your Video, both Remy and Roxy came running into my office. Remy got right up to the computer. He LOVES squeaky toys, he was watching the Video and cocking his head side to side. 

They always have perfect timing don't they? Remy will get a squeaky toy out while we're trying to watch something. We have to keep turning up the Volume on the TV.


----------



## dborgers

Gary,

I agree


----------



## Sirfoulhook

I made it through the entire thread. Yogi looks alot like my Buddy, but he sounds better behaved. My Buddy is actually very well behaved and was a great puppy, just not at Yogi's level. I don't think I did a good enough job socializing him, because he tends to be afraid of little kids, much to their disappointment. He is getting better and we have been working on it. You got a great puppy!


----------



## Doug

How funny!  Goldens are the best feel good tonic! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Soooo, Friday afternoon I got a call from the company that installed our new upstairs AC unit that the City of Dallas Building Inspection Dept must come out and green tag our installation. Argh! I set it up for today and this morning, while another workman was here for another issue, the AC company called and said the inspector would be here between 2 and 4. OK, fine. He rings the bell and I have the dogs in a nice sit stay....then almost 10 year old Toby decides the inspector's inspection sheet is interesting, jumps up and grabs it! He runs around the ottoman and I finally get him to drop it, only to have Yogi snatch it up and continue with all the fun! I'm thinking OOOOH NOOO, we are gonna flunk for sure! The inspector thought it was funny (he's a dog person) and fortunately he green tagged us. 

The mishievous afternoon continued when Yogi nabbed the sofa pillow:


----------



## Belle's Mom

I can picture them running around with the paper - priceless....and they both have a better drop it than Belle. Her's does not work for paper.

Glad you got the green tag....wonder if they red tagged you if they would have shut it off or something....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I can picture them running around with the paper - priceless....and they both have a better drop it than Belle. Her's does not work for paper.
> 
> Glad you got the green tag....wonder if they red tagged you if they would have shut it off or something....


I asked him that and he said if it's serious enough, yes! Apparently they changed the code about placement of the units and our units are not in the new required place, but he decided to turn a blind eye to it. I'm thinking we were grandfathered but he just didn't want to say it! He came down from our attic and started asking me questions about my tankless water heater- supposedly those require an inspection as well and he mumbled something about it, but since they only started enforcing the law in 2005 and ours was installed in 2002 we were OK. :uhoh:


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok that's hilarious. The boys are always so well behaved it's funny to hear them acting silly. Sounds more like what goes on at my house. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

uh oh.... apparently Yogi wants to challenge city rules and regulations. Yesterday, in addition to his game of keep away with the City Building Inspector, he also "illegally" entered an Albertsons grocery store to wait when I returned a Redbox DVD rental. Don't let the Health Code Inspectors know of his infraction please!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night's play session started with Yogi begging Toby to play:










Then a little tail chasing:









Then the snake came out:









That's when the fun began and it included 9 year, 7 month old Toby doing zoomies (on the ground) himself and chasing the younger one! Both dogs had a blast!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

That last one HAS TO BE the greatest shot ever!

A record setter for the indoor broad jump!


----------



## Davidrob2

What great form Yogi has! That first picture of Toby is precious.


----------



## Mayve

LOL....your boys are keeping life interesting I see. Love the pics of the two playing!


----------



## sadiegold

Wow the flight of the golden..


----------



## Dallas Gold

Busy Day for the Yogster, starting with two morning walks since it is too hot to walk after 9 a.m. (81 at 8 a.m. and over 100 for highs). We stopped off at a church to take this photo. Yogi was happy because he met some children getting off a bus going to school:










Then the boys spent the morning in the nice AC watching their street behind the storm door, followed by a noontime siesta:



















Yogi took a car trip to his favorite store, where the employees know his name, to spend a rewards coupon. He chose an armadillo toy. He also stopped by to say hi to the baby chicks (but not scare them):









At home, the toy was popular with both boys and it led to a mid day toy tug, zoomie/chase session and some bitey face:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Two more play sessions and we finally have a tired Yogi!

Session One



























Session Two









Cool Down (after squeaking that thing for several minutes):









Relaxing with his new toy:


----------



## KiwiD

oh my gosh those pictures of Yogi flying around that you posted earlier on are hilarious! I'm amazed that table lamp stays on the table


----------



## Dallas Gold

Caught the boys napping in the same spot they napped yesterday, at the foot of the staircase:










I just love how these two hang out so well together! Barkley rarely let Toby hang with him so this is very special to see.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi in flight- last play session of the night and both boys were dragging. Toby always leaves when he's done with a session and poor Yogi looks so bewildered!

Yogi In Flight - YouTube


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh thank you for posting that video. It's great. Running around the ottoman works well. It's big enough to make a good chase around it. Yogi was obviously enjoying himself jumping from safe spot to safe spot. Too cute. Made me laugh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today the boys went to a doggie swim event in a suburb. This suburb won't let people in the diving pool with the dogs and requires dogs to wear their leashes. Yogi still is not comfortable jumping off the edge of the pool into the water so he spent most of his time pacing around the edges until we took him to the wading area:


----------



## Max's Dad

I think the hesitancy to jump into the pool has something to do with the clear look of the water and the dog' depth perception. Max has been swimming several times in a pool, but he always hesitates to jump-in from the edge when we first arrive. It takes him a minute. Once he realizes it is okay, he is fine.

At the lake, he jumps in right away, but the water is much darker and denser looking.

Looks like Toby got good and wet anyway.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Max's Dad said:


> I think the hesitancy to jump into the pool has something to do with the clear look of the water and the dog' depth perception. Max has been swimming several times in a pool, but he always hesitates to jump-in from the edge when we first arrive. It takes him a minute. Once he realizes it is okay, he is fine.
> 
> At the lake, he jumps in right away, but the water is much darker and denser looking.
> 
> Looks like Toby got good and wet anyway.


I think you are absolutely right! We will be testing that theory this fall when Yog reaches the beach. We don't let our dogs do local lakes any more because of the pollutants and the fact Toby gets so sick after so we can't test your theory out- it makes absolute sense though. Hopefully Yogi will be a beach bum!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Max's Dad said:


> I think the hesitancy to jump into the pool has something to do with the clear look of the water and the dog' depth perception. Max has been swimming several times in a pool, but he always hesitates to jump-in from the edge when we first arrive. It takes him a minute. Once he realizes it is okay, he is fine.
> 
> At the lake, he jumps in right away, but the water is much darker and denser looking.
> 
> Looks like Toby got good and wet anyway.


I think you're right, too - and we'll be testing this theory today. Shala did not want to jump into the pool yesterday, but today, we are going to a pool that has a gradual entry (like a lake) - and I have a feeling she will be more confident going in today. There will also be lots of dogs encouraging her. But she will definitely be on leash and I am hoping I can walk in with her.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Yogi looks so sweet. I'm almost certain that if we took Sammy to a pool he would do exactly the same as Yogi and pace at the side unless he could see other dogs, or we would go in with him. It took him a good while before he would entertain putting one paw in his little paddling pool. At least Yogi had a little go, and I'm sure that he will love the beach when he goes someday!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> I think you're right, too - and we'll be testing this theory today. Shala did not want to jump into the pool yesterday, but today, we are going to a pool that has a gradual entry (like a lake) - and I have a feeling she will be more confident going in today. There will also be lots of dogs encouraging her. But she will definitely be on leash and I am hoping I can walk in with her.


I hope Shala will go in and have fun. We were able to get Yogi to jump into the wading pool, but it took some encouragement from us and some of the spectators around us. Everyone praised him and made a huge deal when he did. 

Yogi is still getting a lot of comments about how adorable he is when we are out in public. People invariably ask his age and when I say 11 months they sometimes tell me he looks much younger. I hope he keeps his puppish face and good looks!  We also get the comments he's going to be a big boy because his neck and his paws are so huge!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some photos from earlier this evening:

My two handsome boys:










Playing with his toy. He walked into the bedroom with this toy covering his eyes. I laughed so hard, but unfortunately didn't have a camera handy! He can be such a silly boy!










I adore seeing Toby so actively participating in play!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*New Use For Treadmill*

Part of my physical therapy "homework" is daily use of my recumbent bike. Yogi usually hangs out somewhere in the vicinity. Today he had some fun on the treadmill trying to destroy the elephant toy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

As I was getting ready for an appointment I spotted Yogi sitting like this:










He sat there long enough for me to get a camera and shoot some photos. Then Toby came over and offered him a Wubba to play tug! Silly puppy!


----------



## Bob Dylan

He does keep you entertained.....I Love your boys, wish we could meet some day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> He does keep you entertained.....I Love your boys, wish we could meet some day!


I'd love to meet you too!


----------



## Bob Dylan

So close, yet far away in many ways, but who knows!


----------



## Mom of Maizie

Just saw the video of the flying Yogi and it made me laugh out loud! Our two play a lot like that, with Milo running around the open living area in our basement. He runs from place to place with Maizie in hot pursuit! 

I so appreciate your thread, photos, and video...helps me keep what my two do all in a good perspective!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mom of Maizie said:


> Just saw the video of the flying Yogi and it made me laugh out loud! Our two play a lot like that, with Milo running around the open living area in our basement. He runs from place to place with Maizie in hot pursuit!
> 
> I so appreciate your thread, photos, and video...helps me keep what my two do all in a good perspective!


Thank you for saying that! I'm no expert by any means, but I do enjoy watching my two play and interact! 

Yogi will be starting training again on Sunday night. We are taking a couple of classes, one of which is a repeat of his Continuing Manners class. He passed the first time with flying colors. He enjoyed it so much, because it involved group field trips for meet and greets, I decided to see if we could repeat it. I talked with his trainer and signed him up again. A couple of his buddies will be repeating as well so it should be a lot of fun for us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oops, he did it again this afternoon! Apparently this position is comfortable!


----------



## Ksdenton

So cute. He's found something new 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yogi must bring you so much joy and laughter............along with his brother Toby of course!


----------



## Dallas Gold

It was a bunny gnawing afternoon!


----------



## SandyK

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

More fun and excitement today. 

The camera does some interesting things- here the fireplace covering reflected off the camera flash to create an interesting effect. Toby looks like he's breathing fire! 









The boys played chase and Yogi did his customary flying on and off the furniture!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I think I said it before but Yogi is the Best thing that happen to Toby ( he is so young at heart) LOVE your pictures! & HUGS for the Boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys had some fun walking a local farmer's market this morning. Power was out in the neighborhood and it wasn't excessively hot outside so off we went to browse and meet some new friends.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Eleven Months Old!*

Yogi is 11 months old today- one more month in Puppy Forum, unless I figure out a way to keep him as a good puppy forever! It's passing too quickly. For those of you with puppies- cherish these months!


----------



## Belle's Mom

11 months - WOW - time flies.....Happy 11 months Yogi!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 11 months handsome Yogi! The time really does go by so quickly and they grow up way too fast. Looking back at photos of Sammy I can't believe that he was ever so tiny.
Looks like the boys had fun at the Farmer's Market.


----------



## Max's Dad

It seems like Max was a puppy just yesterday, but he is already 3 years old and a full grown, adult dog! Time flies by.


----------



## Brave

Happy 11 months, Yogster!!!!!

I adore you and your family. Keep the photos coming!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

We resumed training yesterday evening. It was a tad hot and humid but the dogs did well. This is a small class so there is a lot of individual instruction and watching. Hubs went along and shot some photos of Yogi:














































After class hubs did a few sprints with the little one and I took my turn at the camera:




































A class member asked me if Yogi would get any bigger and I told her he'd probably fill out a little more. In my heart though he is still that little fur ball I held in my arms whose photo is at the beginning of this thread. This is going to be an emotional month leading up to his one year birthday.


----------



## Ljilly28

Yogi looks so beautiful and dashing in his blue harness. He is a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

He's really grown into one very handsome golden. It that his picture attached to his collar? Looks like everybody got a pretty good work out...great pictures.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Dallas Gold

FeatherRiverSam said:


> He's really grown into one very handsome golden. It that his picture attached to his collar? Looks like everybody got a pretty good work out...great pictures.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


That is his photo. I made custom tags on dogtagart.com!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Handsome Yogi boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This green ball makes a lot of noise- so much you cannot hear a phone conversation or a TV!










Bunny got an ear bath this evening and then hopped off the ottoman to Yogi's dismay.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tried to buy but can't find one...........mine love squeaky balls! Thanks for the pictures, Love your Boys!


----------



## caseypooh

He's so beautiful! Oh my gosh time flies.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> Tried to buy but can't find one...........mine love squeaky balls! Thanks for the pictures, Love your Boys!


It was in our Costco about a month ago. They had several colors- blue, orange and green! All guaranteed to be loud and obnoxious when your Golden decides to squeak it!


----------



## Doug

Fantastic photos! What a lucky boy and oh so handsome! 
I must find that ball for Hudsie!!


----------



## Mayve

Catching up with your thread. Yogi is growing into a handsome young man. He was always cute, but now he is starting to look well....handsome to me. I am going to have to get some new pics of Sage up one of these days. Sometimes she looks so grown up, and in others I still see that puppy I brought home.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> Catching up with your thread. Yogi is growing into a handsome young man. He was always cute, but now he is starting to look well....handsome to me. I am going to have to get some new pics of Sage up one of these days. Sometimes she looks so grown up, and in others I still see that puppy I brought home.


I still see the little tiny bundle we flew home! I'd love to see Miss Sage all grown up!


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

I, too, am catching up. I can't believe how handsome your Yogi is.
All I can say is Wow!!
Love the pictures!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> I, too, am catching up. I can't believe how handsome your Yogi is.
> All I can say is Wow!!
> Love the pictures!!


Thank you- he is breathtakingly handsome, so much so that we are stopped on the street walking by people driving and walking, asking about him. In addition to his classic good looks, he is such a sweet sweet boy and such a good dog- I am a very proud Dog Mom! I almost burst into tears of emotion last Saturday when a little girl, wheelchair bound with cerebral palsey, asked to pet him and Yogi was so kind and gentle with her, just calmly and quietly putting his head on her and letting her love on him. I knew then and there he has a purpose in this life beyond making his parents happy- it is to help comfort those who are hurting or are physically infirm. We are presently working on perfecting manners in hopes that one day he can do just that. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

I found the toy! 
The Odd Ball Dog Toy Green [20785G] - $14.98 : Pooch Supply, Where Your Dog Prefers to Shop

Doug, I'm not sure it's in Australia, but perhaps with the name Odd Ball you can google it!


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Thank you- he is breathtakingly handsome, so much so that we are stopped on the street walking by people driving and walking, asking about him. In addition to his classic good looks, he is such a sweet sweet boy and such a good dog- I am a very proud Dog Mom! I almost burst into tears of emotion last Saturday when a little girl, wheelchair bound with cerebral palsey, asked to pet him and Yogi was so kind and gentle with her, just calmly and quietly putting his head on her and letting her love on him. I knew then and there he has a purpose in this life beyond making his parents happy- it is to help comfort those who are hurting or are physically infirm. We are presently working on perfecting manners in hopes that one day he can do just that. :crossfing


I've no doubt you will get there with Yogi. He is very special indeed and you have laid a great foundation for him with all your work to expose him to so much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi got excited this afternoon and started zooming on his own, moving the sofa as he lept between the ottoman and the sofa! I only captured one halfway decent photo of his bliss!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We had portraits done of the boys:

Yogi:









Toby:


----------



## Bob Dylan

So beautiful, She definitely captured their personalities.


----------



## Belle's Mom

That is SOOO cool.

I assume the individual who did that is in our area?? Can you PM me their info?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some random recent photos of my pack:


----------



## OutWest

Love the teeth. Fierce beast!--NOT.


----------



## Doug

Dallas Gold said:


> I found the toy!
> The Odd Ball Dog Toy Green [20785G] - $14.98 : Pooch Supply, Where Your Dog Prefers to Shop
> 
> Doug, I'm not sure it's in Australia, but perhaps with the name Odd Ball you can google it!


Awesome! Thanks!! I'll definitely look into it. 

Wowza those portraits are amazing. They jump off the page. It must have taken that artist ages  

The photos of your two make my heart melt. Seeing them bond like that is incredibly special.


----------



## jroth

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi got excited this afternoon and started zooming on his own, moving the sofa as he lept between the ottoman and the sofa! I only captured one halfway decent photo of his bliss!


Omg..this is hilarious!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I love Yogi's mid air zoomie photo, hilarious! The portraits of your boys are also lovely


----------



## Dallas Gold

Stay tuned- Yogi and Toby just returned from a marathon road trip through Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi (with a beach adventure), Alabama, Georgia, North Carolina (to visit relatives), Tennessee and Arkansas. I'm downloading photos and will post starting tomorrow!


----------



## Max's Dad

Kind of wondered where Yogi was.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We just returned from our seven state road trip with the boys. Please forgive the next few picture heavy posts as I took about 1000 photos of the boys during the trip. Yogi's now visited 10 states and Toby 8! 

During one of our first rest stops, in Lindale Texas off of I 20, I waited for my husband with both dogs outside when a guy riding a Harley rumbled in. He was dressed in a biker bandana, had tatoos that covered his arms and he was very tanned from lots of riding. He also wore biker boots and leather chaps. I knew when we made eye contact he was going to come over to meet the dogs and he almost literally ran to us once he got off the bike! Both boys were fantastic with him and he really gave them a lot of loving. 

We stopped the first night in a fairly new LaQuinta in Alexandria Louisiana. We did some old haunt visits in Shreveport earlier (we had an apartment there in the mid 80s when hubs was still in the military) so we arrived late. I carefully placed a sheet over the hotel bed and we thought both dogs would be tired, but our quiet little Yogi decided to be our watchdog that night and barked one deep bark every time someone slammed a door or the elevator opened. Thank goodness it was a dog friendly hotel and there were louder dogs there (mostly small yippers). We finally got him settled around 1 a.m. We were shocked he decided to do this as he is so quiet at home and out in public. 

The next day we drove to Waveland MS to the dog friendly beach. Waveland Beach is stunning and gorgeous. It's very clean, despite a few stains in the beach from the oil spill and one or two lone black rocks on the beach. Unfortunately the Gulf was brewing thunderstorms and was unstable. A cold front was approaching and it rained off and on. The pressure changes caused me to suffer a rare headache. The surf, which is normally calm there, was up and it was very windy to the point hats were blowing off our heads. We decided we didn't want to risk something happening with rookie Yogi so we kept the boys on lead and just let them wade close to shore. They thoroughly enjoyed it! Next year we'll visit Galveston or South Padre and by then Yogi's recall and swimming skills will be much better. 








































































































































This bottle was extremely interesting to Yogi:









Yogi again tried to be our watchdog and protector; however, he settled down a little sooner. 

The next morning I opened the hotel room window and gasped at the beauty of the view:


----------



## hotel4dogs

what grand, glorious, fabulous, fantastic photos! Thanks for sharing them. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Davidrob2

I had forgotten how beautiful Waveland is. When I was in college, my parents lived in Bay St. Louis, the town right next door. I can still remember the gorgeous sunrises and sunsets over the gulf. I hope you got to have a shrimp poboy -- Little Ray's in Waveland used to serve the best ever (of course that was 25 years ago)!


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks beautiful and sounds like you had a great time! The boys look so cute together on the beach, I will keep a lookout for your next upload of photos


----------



## Doug

Ah what bliss with all of that fresh air and wind in their hair


----------



## Dallas Gold

Day 3 of our trip took us through Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia and western North Carolina to my sister in law's home. It took us about 8 hours with rest stops for all of us every 2 to 2.5 hours. The boys were very good in the car, being strapped in their seat belts in a confined space for so long. We kept Yogi entertained with a few ice cubes every once in a while. I think it was a lot to ask a young Golden to remain confined like that for long stretches of time, but Yogi was a trooper and endured. Toby usually just curled up and slept and we never heard a peep out of him. Yogi talked a little more, in the form of his famous puppy talk (which is his puppy whimper). He's got inside voice down except when protecting us from hotel guests! 

Here are some photos of the boys during the trip in the car. 



















our ice dog!













































Grabbing an ice cube at the rest stop and not giving it up!


----------



## hotel4dogs

totally loving the photos!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We arrived in the evening at the home of my sister in law and her husband. They live on top of a mountain in the Great Smokies mountain chain in western North Carolina. We sat outside on a deck overlooking the mountains and enjoyed appetizers while the boys ate al fresco and relaxed. Here are a couple of photos of the boys. 










Toby getting some Auntie loving:









Happy boy!









We settled into our guest suite and the boys enjoyed some playtime and non-squeaky toy time:









I bought this toy at an Ingles for $5 and Yogi loved it:









We kept the boys on lead to keep them away from my brother in law who was feeding them snacks off the table, even though we asked him not to do so. It was easier just to keep them under our control than risk Toby having a colitis flare up or Yogi eating something toxic to dogs.


----------



## MercyMom

Wow! Lucky you! Yogi looks great on the deck! Maybe I'll get to take Mercy to a mountain cabin someday.


----------



## Dallas Gold

One of the main reasons for our road trip to North Carolina was to introduce my husband's father to Yogi. My father in law previously lived in Dallas but suffered a massive and devastating stroke in July 2010. Doctors really didn't think he would survive but he did and he is now 94. He is partially paralyzed and cannot speak more than a few words. My sister in law really wanted to be responsible for his daily care, even though he must live in skilled nursing homes, so the children transported him to her area to live in a beautiful nursing home nestled in the mountains. The morning following our arrival we loaded the boys up and took them to the nursing home to visit him and to make introductions. I cannot post photos of the meeting but it went very well. He broke into a very wide but lopsided smile and Yogi was PERFECT with him. Toby's always been good with his Opa and they were happy to see one another again. After some time visiting in his room we went visiting in the home (this was permitted and encouraged by nursing home staff as they don't have therapy dogs visit in this home). We met so many wonderful residents and staff members and both dogs were huge hits and both maintained their perfect public manners. Later that afternoon my husband and his sister went and picked up my father in law and brought him to the house for a nice relaxed family dinner. The dogs stuck by my father in law's side and enjoyed his attention. 

The next morning we went back to visit him at the home before we left on a marathon 11 hour drive (with breaks every 2 hours). Here is a photo of Yogi meeting a nice gentleman outside the nursing home as we left:









We ended our 11 hour marathon drive in downtown Little Rock, Arkansas, staying at the 12 story downtown LaQuinta, that looked like it was formerly a Sheraton or Hilton hotel. We booked the hotel on our drive and I wondered if the agent didn't hear me when I said we were traveling with two golden retrievers, but it was a very dog friendly hotel after all. Since it was downtown they even made a pet relief area with grass for the dogs. We were on the 3rd floor and I was pleased we were far enough away from the elevator to not hear it open and close. The hotel also had thicker walls! Yogi slept from 8 a.m. until we woke up at 5:30 a.m. to pack and take advantage of the free hot breakfast and check out. We arrived home at 11:30 a.m. tired, but happy we made the journey! 

Thank you for reading about our adventures! It's definitely a challenge travelling with two dogs on a multi-state road trip, but it worked out!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We decided to introduce Yogi to CET dental chews last night. I'm nervous about these chews because of the choking risk, but with hubs and I both there to intervene I thought we should try it. I didn't need to worry. Yogi is very gentle with them and it took him 45 minutes to gently gnaw on it before I traded him for it and threw it away. Toby took 5 minutes!


----------



## Doug

Awh you made so many happy memories on this trip
Goldens are such great therapy dogs. Somehow they just know to give the right amount of TLC with older people.
Bravo to that hotel who recognise that our dogs deserve a bit of luxury too


----------



## Dallas Gold

Meanwhile, it's back to normal routine at our house!

Daily mediatation over his ball (not kidding on this- he is Yogi after all!):


----------



## HolDaisy

Have loved reading about your road trip with the boys. Yogi did so well being such a young boy doing a big trip, you must be so proud of him! Toby looks extremely happy too and from your pics look like he had a fantastic time 
I bet your father in law was so pleased to meet Yogi.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I enjoyed reading about your trip, photos are awesome so the boyz. I can't believe Yogi is a big boy now, time sure flies.


----------



## Emz

Yogi is so much fun to see! Love his pictures  im curious about the harness you use on your boys, it looks like a good one could you share the brand?


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad to see all the posts and pics on the trip - sounds fabulous.

I swear Toby and Belle are related - she is a fast CET muncher also.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So glad to see all the posts and pics on the trip - sounds fabulous.
> 
> I swear Toby and Belle are related - she is a fast CET muncher also.


Must be the local water supply! You ready for the rain this weekend?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Emz said:


> Yogi is so much fun to see! Love his pictures  im curious about the harness you use on your boys, it looks like a good one could you share the brand?


The blue harness is his car safety belt harness from here: USA K9 Outfitters

We have 2 purple harnesses. One, with the handle on top, is a specially designed Kong harness sold only in Petsmarts. The second purple one is an EZ Walk Harness.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby gets playful and feisty after his acupuncture and cobalamin injection sessions. Today he picked up Yogi's squeaky ball and ran all over the house with it, settle down in the entry area, to Yogi's chagrin:








Eventually Yogi got it:








He also got some time with his Wubba:








Toby grabbed a bone to chew and you guessed it, Yogi wanted THAT bone, not an identical one on the floor:
















I got the stink eye:








He got off the love seat and grabbed a ball:








Then took it to the fireplace (???)








He also did some contemplative sitting:








Then napping:


----------



## OutWest

Hee hee... Love the stink eye!


----------



## Emz

Dallas Gold said:


> The blue harness is his car safety belt harness from here: USA K9 Outfitters
> 
> We have 2 purple harnesses. One, with the handle on top, is a specially designed Kong harness sold only in Petsmarts. The second purple one is an EZ Walk Harness.


Thanks! :wavey:


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am ready for the rain and so is my grass!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Wow - we got some rain today!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We did too, and more coming tonight! I'm just thrilled the cold front is coming in and hopefully taking the humidity down! We are starting a major back yard renovation project on Monday, so hopefully the rain will be gone by then!


----------



## Bob Dylan

It is so nice here in NJ but we so need rain in Cape May! Send some our way!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bob Dylan said:


> It is so nice here in NJ but we so need rain in Cape May! Send some our way!!!!


It's going east- and it's a long storm front- maybe it will reach Camp May if it elongates a little more! :crossfing
This one had some loud thunderclaps and lightning!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Rainy Day Play*

Yogi is starting to entertain himself more, though he much prefers a playmate. Some days Toby just isn't interested though! Today was one of those days!









Wild child!









He took the "tree kitty" from the toy box and together they had an adventure, including a zoomie or two:


----------



## Bob Dylan

He is still a baby...............Toby so understands!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some photos from class last night:

In a yoga shop:




























Mirror Mirror, who is the fairest Yogi in the yoga shop? Why Yogi of course!









In an old fashioned dime store with lots of distractions, but he did great!










At Restoration Hardware, and no he didn't do zoomies on their living room displays! He also didn't jump into the water display (though he was interested):


















His trainer, after class, corrupting him with ice cream from a spoon- we'll need a lock for the freezer door now!









Happy Boy:









Yogi in a sit stay while I enjoy my coffee ice cream:









It was a great class, held in a busy retail shopping strip. We met close to 50 people and children. The people were urban and diverse and Yogi was perfect! This was a very dog friendly area so the dogs also received lots of exposure to dogs out with their owners. Yogi even got to visit with a tiny 2 year old little girl, who was his favorite! I felt slightly sorry for the other two class members because it seemed everyone gravitated to Yogi and basically ignored their dogs. Yogi is a people magnet for sure and a rock star. He thrives on it!


----------



## MercyMom

Looks like Yogi had a wonderful time!


----------



## Mayve

Yogi is such a gift. He seems to bring so much joy to you and those he meets. I love reading about his exploits and how well he is doing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mayve said:


> Yogi is such a gift. He seems to bring so much joy to you and those he meets. I love reading about his exploits and how well he is doing.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! He's such a love and blessing to us! We love him so much! <3


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are redoing our back yard and it's off limits for the week. Toby spent part of his day hanging with me in the bedroom while I cleaned the closet and some of the dressers. 








Yogi came in and tested out the shower water while it heated for me, then ran and grabbed a bone, his muzzle spotted with water! 








Later today it was time to hang with the bunny:
















Then he ran over to harrass Toby!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That's cool that your classes are held out in the real world! Yogi looked like a star. I'm wondering if we'll be doing some real world classes to in our next level (which starts tonight). It's called Street Smarts afterall...


----------



## cgriffin

Great pictures, Anne 
Maybe I should send Dachsi to you to entertain Yogi a bit,


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> That's cool that your classes are held out in the real world! Yogi looked like a star. I'm wondering if we'll be doing some real world classes to in our next level (which starts tonight). It's called Street Smarts afterall...


It is a great class! Street Smarts is an adequate description of out in the real world training. Enjoy your class tonight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

cgriffin said:


> Great pictures, Anne
> Maybe I should send Dachsi to you to entertain Yogi a bit,


Yes, please!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Guess who caught his tail again? Yes, Yogi! The problem is he keeps on letting it go so he must chase after it repeatedly!:doh:










I also caught the boys nestling again this morning- there is no denying they are are bonded!


----------



## *Laura*

I love the picture of your boys snuggling. That pictures really shows how much Yogi has grown!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Laura* said:


> I love the picture of your boys snuggling. That pictures really shows how much Yogi has grown!!


He has grown! Only 2 more weeks in the puppy forum!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is how Yogi tries to get Toby to play with him... didn't help him this evening though!


----------



## puppyrae9

He's beautiful! Congrats! Keep us posted on his age progression! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Love all your pictures of the boys

Oh, Yogi's birthday is coming up fast, must be somehow bittersweet. But, I remember from Toby and the others, they stay pretty much puppy like till at least 2. After age 2 , they started getting the more adult look in the face. 
I love any age, they are always cute and a joy


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm getting very emotional about him turning 1...his magical year is coming to a close.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pics of the boys, as usual!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took the boys down to the local pumpkin patch today for a photo shoot in the pumpkins. Yogi was so intent on the hay and the pumpkin stems he didn't notice several children and their teacher watching him intently at the fence line- had he noticed them he would want to go say hi I'm positive:










We finally got the photo!


----------



## Dallas Gold

More sofa adventures yesterday!


----------



## DNL2448

Those are great pictures! Yogi is getting so big and so very handsome!


----------



## SandyK

Always love to see Yogi and Toby pictures!! Thanks!!


----------



## itried

Yogi sure has a pretty head


----------



## Dallas Gold

The work continues on our back yard and it's off limits to the pups, so we take a lot of walks during the day. I'm keeping halters and collars on them for easy leashing. This morning, after the second short walk, I caught them napping together and they didn't even stir while I snapped several photos:










Sweet Toby rested on the sofa:









Then the playing started:































































Then they crashed:


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> The work continues on our back yard and it's off limits to the pups, so we take a lot of walks during the day. I'm keeping halters and collars on them for easy leashing. This morning, after the second short walk, I caught them napping together and they didn't even stir while I snapped several photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Toby rested on the sofa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the playing started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they crashed:


Cute, very cute!


----------



## Davidrob2

Toby and Yogi look like they have so much fun together. Poor Harry just has me these days and I don't think he is pleased about the situation -- especially since I just had some skin cancer removed and can't even go out during daylight hours to throw him a ball!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Toby and Yogi look like they have so much fun together. Poor Harry just has me these days and I don't think he is pleased about the situation -- especially since I just had some skin cancer removed and can't even go out during daylight hours to throw him a ball!


Oh no, I'm so sorry! I hope you are OK! These boys do enjoy one another. I get a huge kick seeing Toby initiate play, such as when he shoves a toy in Yogi's face! When Toby was the younger one, his older sibling never did that to him so I love that he's saavy enough to do that to tire the young one out.


----------



## Doug

How heartwarmingly adorable 

Good luck with your healing Nancy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This weekend the boys are taking "togetherness" to a whole new level...from this morning!


----------



## *Laura*

I think Yogi is keeping Toby very young. What a beautiful sweet face Toby has (and you too Yogi - very strong and handsome). 
(Davidrob2 - I hope all is well with you - take care)


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our last official week in the puppy forum! Wow, the time just flew by! My plans for Yogi's big 1.0 celebration are in a state of flux right now as my elderly father must have at least a triple bypass, scheduled for Yogi's birthday. So we may postpone the birthday celebration just a tad, or speed it up. Things are crazy right now as we help my Mom cope with her emotions and feelings about this as well as my own as this is classified as a high risk procedure for him. Yogi is doing his best to give me comfort...he's such a love!


----------



## Dallas Gold

These guys make me smile every morning. A few days ago I snapped this photo. Yogi had just gotten out of our shower, testing the water for us:










This morning, same thing!









Our backyard work continues this week, which means the boys will hang inside, with frequent walks outside (that's why they are harnessed).


----------



## cgriffin

Anne, I am sorry to hear about your dad having to have surgery. I wish him good luck and a speedy recovery.
I am sure Yogi does not mind to have his birthday postponed. 

Great pictures of your boys


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear about your Dad and hope that all goes well. I can't believe Yogi has only a week left in the puppy forum - wow, that went by so fast! Sammy has about another 6 weeks there I think then we have to move out it too lol. I'm sure he wont mind early, or postponed celebrations as he's such a good boy. Your boys are so lovely and I love how close they are


----------



## Davidrob2

Sorry about your dad. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hope all goes well with your dad.


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Our last official week in the puppy forum! Wow, the time just flew by! My plans for Yogi's big 1.0 celebration are in a state of flux right now as my elderly father must have at least a triple bypass, scheduled for Yogi's birthday. So we may postpone the birthday celebration just a tad, or speed it up. Things are crazy right now as we help my Mom cope with her emotions and feelings about this as well as my own as this is classified as a high risk procedure for him. Yogi is doing his best to give me comfort...he's such a love!


I am so sorry to hear about your dad. Of course Yogi is such a love and comfort for you!


----------



## OutWest

So sorry about you dad needing surgery. It's good in a way that they have classified him as "high risk"--it's scary for the loved ones and patient but means the surgical staff will be well prepared and on their toes. 

I'm sure Yogi won't realize his day was celebrated early or late.  Perhaps the hospital will let you bring him to visit your dad post surgery so everyone can sing to him there. I'm sure he'll be a very big hit!


----------



## hubbub

The pictures of your boys are just too sweet! I'm sorry your dad is going to have to have surgery, but am glad Yogi is providing such comfort for you too. We'll be thinking of you in the days ahead.


----------



## Dallas Gold

More work in the back yard today and the boys did a fantastic job entertaining one another inside as well as bonding by napping together. 

They took lots of brotherly naps:



























Some squirrel observing from the open upstairs window:









Some flying:



























Some tugging, and some bitey face:


















and some reflection.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Week 2 of the big backyard renovation continues. The boys enjoy their late afternoon obedience sessions on the empty patio, once the workers leave. Today the installation of the Pet Turf is taking place. I need to find a fire hydrant for Toby as he's a leg lifter, Yogi just squats. Here are some photos I snapped today with the boys:

Enjoying the view outside from the front door. A resident squirrel entertains them daily. Yogi was enjoying his bone treat with a tad of PB smeared on it. Toby finished his earlier:









They came upstairs and I opened the window. The squirrel started chattering at them and I snapped Yogi looking at it. Seconds later he started pawing the screen and I rushed in to stop it. I feared he would do a flying Yogini stunt out the window if he got the screen open. 










Then they napped, a much better way to exercise in the exercise room!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I just love the Toby and Yogi pictures. They are adorable together!


----------



## OutWest

I have a question--has Yogi's puppy license expired with Toby, or is T still patient with him? Yogi is looking very adult (although I know there's a lively puppy inside that big body).


----------



## Goldens R Great

I so enjoy the photos of Toby and Yogi. This thread is always a bright spot on the forum!


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> I have a question--has Yogi's puppy license expired with Toby, or is T still patient with him? Yogi is looking very adult (although I know there's a lively puppy inside that big body).


Oh yes, it expired a while ago. Toby, IMO, is much too patient with him so I end up a lot of the time distracting Yogi when I think Toby needs or wants to rest. I am very careful to watch their interactions and it surprised me (and still does) that Toby initiates the play about 45% of the time, so I do believe Mr. Toby enjoys the banter and interaction with the Yogster.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Goldens R Great said:


> I so enjoy the photos of Toby and Yogi. This thread is always a bright spot on the forum!


Thank you! They entertain me and I'm glad they can entertain others.


----------



## dborgers

All the best to your dad through his surgery and recovery. I know it has to worry you, as it would anyone with a parent of advanced age.

A friend of mine, then 76, had quadruple bypass surgery about 6 or 7 years ago. He's moving around like a much younger man than 70. His wife is in a wheelchair, so I was pretty involved all the way through his recovery as well. The only thing that was out of the ordinary - which seemed funny at the time - was when he got paranoid the nurses were trying to kill him. Strangely enough a suspicion that's hit a couple other people I know who had major heart or heart related surgery, including my late father-in-law, who had an aortic aneurism operated on when he was 80. He was also convinced, post surgery, that the nurses were conspiring to kill him.

Toby and Yogi are adorable as always


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> All the best to your dad through his surgery and recovery. I know it has to worry you, as it would anyone with a parent of advanced age.
> 
> A friend of mine, then 76, had quadruple bypass surgery about 6 or 7 years ago. He's moving around like a much younger man than 70. His wife is in a wheelchair, so I was pretty involved all the way through his recovery as well. The only thing that was out of the ordinary - which seemed funny at the time - was when he got paranoid the nurses were trying to kill him. Strangely enough a suspicion that's hit a couple other people I know who had major heart or heart related surgery, including my late father-in-law, who had an aortic aneurism operated on when he was 80. He was also convinced, post surgery, that the nurses were conspiring to kill him.
> 
> Toby and Yogi are adorable as always


I've heard post op bypass patients often have issues. Thanks for the heads up about this potential side effect. My Dad is 88, with Diabetes and suffering from some kidney damage due to the diabetes.

The boys Pet Turf area is in and both inaugurated it promptly!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> I've heard post op bypass patients often have issues. Thanks for the heads up about this potential side effect. My Dad is 88, with Diabetes and suffering from some kidney damage due to the diabetes.


YW. Ya, when my late father-in-law, a retired AF Bird Colonel and WW2 veteran, began stating the nurses were trying to kill him, we took note. Then the cardiologist who did the surgery told us that isn't an uncommon occurrence among heart surgery patients to experience paranoia along those lines, so we started getting a big chuckle out of it. It was so out of character for him. LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys had another evening of fun:

Hanging out with the bones:


















Playing possum:


















Play biting, with Toby getting some revenge in!



























Hanging off the ottoman:









Watching TV:









Looking absolutely adorable:


















ending up with a High Five for Dad!


----------



## *Laura*

High five Dad. Love that picture!! .....and yes Toby looking absolutely adorable. He always does. As always Anne, I've enjoyed all your pictures


----------



## hubbub

Looks like a great time is being had by all! I love seeing the pictures and feel like I've vicariously got 2 extra dogs who are FUN LOVING!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Doing some extended down stays in my office while a worker was checking out our heating system. Toby is not the best at stay but he's interested in motivated because he knows I will treat him soon. Yogi is very good about his down stays but decided he'd complied long enough, giving me the old stink eye!


----------



## dborgers

As Sammy Davis, Jr would say "There's a lot of love in this room ..."


----------



## Dallas Gold

Busted! 







This is is a running battle recently!

hmmm, can this be comfy?


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks comfy to me!! LOL

So remind me - when is Yogi's B'day?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Looks comfy to me!! LOL
> 
> So remind me - when is Yogi's B'day?


His big day is October 15! Next week!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME

Doesnt seem possible that Yogi could be closing in on his birthday!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Tuesday??? That is impossible....feels like just yesterday that you brought him home.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Tuesday??? That is impossible....feels like just yesterday that you brought him home.


I know, I just cannot believe it! 

Here are some photos from yesterday:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Yogi man may be leaving the puppy forum soon but he will always be a pup. 

Fiona and I have birthdays this month, fellow Libra's.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Rain day here today so the boys enjoyed watching the world go by from the comforts of home. 










I decided to vaccum and Yogi jumped on his elevated cot and gave me the stink eye!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, that's a really good stink eye! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Cute pictures


----------



## Dallas Gold

May the "ears" be with you!









Take a little time to enjoy playing like a puppy!









and may you always find a place to zone out!


----------



## Brave

When is his birthday party? I feel like it's coming up fast.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Brave said:


> When is his birthday party? I feel like it's coming up fast.


Things are in flux here at home regarding birthday celebrations. My 88 year old frail and diabetic dad with kidney issues is undergoing triple bypass surgery tomorrow morning on Yogi's birthday. I must be with my Mom at the hospital so we may celebrate tomorrow evening or Wednesday, depending on how the surgery goes. I've collected his gifts and made him a small birthday cake (applesauce oat honey cake with a greek yogurt and peanut butter frosting). My husband asked if he could have a piece...well yes, but he probably won't like it because it's not chocolate!


----------



## Brave

Dallas Gold said:


> Things are in flux here at home regarding birthday celebrations. My 88 year old frail and diabetic dad with kidney issues is undergoing triple bypass surgery tomorrow morning on Yogi's birthday. I must be with my Mom at the hospital so we may celebrate tomorrow evening or Wednesday, depending on how the surgery goes. I've collected his gifts and made him a small birthday cake (applesauce oat honey cake with a greek yogurt and peanut butter frosting). My husband asked if he could have a piece...well yes, but he probably won't like it because it's not chocolate!


Best wishes to your father as he undergoes surgery. I'll be praying for everyone. Yogi won't mind waiting a tad to celebrate. We made Bear wait 9 weeks to celebrate his! (p.s. his party is this coming Sunday, the 20th). :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Sending good thoughts for your dad's surgery tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Best wishes for your dad Anne. Have an idea of what it is like seeing my parents go through so many health issues and being their caregiver. Not easy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing thoughts for your Dad..


----------



## Davidrob2

Praying all goes well for your father's surgery.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. I'm trying to keep calm and think good thoughts, but every now and then my mind goes in another direction. I'm taking a lot of calming breaths today, as well as saying a lot of prayers for the surgeons and my Dad.

I took Yogi over there on Saturday after his bath and Yogi was such a gentle boy with him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Afternoon rainy day Wubba Tug and Chase...and by the way, Toby is still the king of the wubba!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Yogs!
Sending your Dad mega soothing and speedy healing vibes.
Way to go Tobs!


----------



## dborgers

When you celebrate will there be a dedicated Yogi birthday thread or are you doing it here? BIG DAY!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> When you celebrate will there be a dedicated Yogi birthday thread or are you doing it here? BIG DAY!


I guess it will be here and we'll start a new thread for any new Yogi adventures in another subforum after we say goodbye here. Hopefully no one will object if we hang here for a tad longer.  Yogi's been play biting me today, so he's taking advantage of his last full day of puppyhood! :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yogi does a good Cujo impression...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is the recipe for Yogi's birthday cake. It was for cupcakes but I decided to make a small cake instead:
Ingredients
½ cup oat flour (or whole wheat flour or brown rice flour)
1 teaspoon baking powder
⅓ cup canola oil
⅓ cup applesauce ( I used no sugar added)
1 egg
2 tablespoons honey
3 tablespoons plain Greek yogurt
1½ tablespoons peanut butter
Instructions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
In a mixing bowl, stir the flour, baking powder, canola oil, applesauce, egg, and honey until well combined.
Insert cupcake liners into a muffin or cupcake pan. Spoon mixture into cupcake liners, filling each about halfway.
Bake for about 10-12 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center of a cupcake comes out clean. Bake about 25 minutes if making a cake.
Allow cupcakes to cool to room temperature.
Meanwhile, in a bowl, stir yogurt and peanut butter until mixture is smooth and creamy. Use a small spatula or butter knife to smooth a thin layer of the peanut butter frosting over each cupcake.
Storage: cupcakes should hold up for 4-5 days if stored in an airtight container in a cool, shaded, dry spot. Peanut butter frosting should be stored separately, covered and refrigerated. Frost cupcakes immediately before serving.


----------



## cgriffin

That recipe sounds interesting  I am sure Yogi is going to enjoy it. Is he going to get to blow out a candle? Maybe he can swish it out with his tail? 
I have to watch my candles on the low table at Christmas time, especially Toby's tail was the culprit. I told him that I don't want his tail to catch fire, happy swish and swash, he did not care 

Wishing your dad all the best for his surgery tomorrow and that all goes well and that he will have a full and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Max's Dad

Hope your Dad's surgery goes well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Christa- it's going to have a baby carrot as a candle and he can just eat it. I've made it already for him, and let's just say I'm not an artistic cake decorator!


----------



## Sally's Mom

All my best for your dad...


----------



## hubbub

Wishing for a successful surgery and an easy recovery (for all parties - patient, caregiver, and well meaning loved ones).


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Birthday Yogi. (I know I'm two hours early). It's been so much fun watching little baby Yogi grow into such a handsome boy. I've enjoyed all the photos that you've shared throughout this year. I'm going to miss Yogi here but look forward to a new thread filled with Yogi and Toby adventures

(I'll be thinking of your Dad tomorrow).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy First Birthday to my precious Yogi! Yogi, you make our hearts sing! You are everything we dreamed for in a puppy and more! While you continue to mature and grow I will always think of you as that little furry bundle of love that we flew to Pennsylvania to pick up and bring home: 










You stole our hearts even before we brought you home. You won Toby over as well, even though he wasn't enamored with you in the beginning:










Today you are best buddies and friends:









You make us laugh every day, you make us proud when we take you out in public and your manners are perfect while you greet and socialize with strangers, and you bring us such joy in our hearts. Happy Birthday Yogi! We love you!


----------



## elly

Happy Birthday lovely boy. Have lots of fun and lots of cake.
I love that cake recipe, thank you, Chester is only allowed oats so its perfect. I made him an oat flour cake for his birthday and he couldn't eat it fast enough!! Have a great time


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy birthday handsome Yogi! Wishing you a golden day. Also hope that Dad's surgery goes well, sending many prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Yogi! You are such a handsome boy! Prayers for Dad as he goes into surgery..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday Yogi!!arty: Wishing you health, happiness and wiggly adventures


----------



## OutWest

Happy birthday, Yogi! You have a substantial GRF fan club and make a lot of people smile on a regular basis.


----------



## Bob Dylan

"Happy Birthday Yogi" your cake sounds sooo YUMMY! :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Happy first birthday, Yogi 

Wishing you many, many more to come, full of golden adventures, golden smiles and lots of love and of course toys and treats as well 

arty: :jamming:


----------



## Brave

Happy birthday Yogi!!! 

Prayers and good energy for our Dad, Anne. Please let us know when you can how everything went. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Yogi!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Happy Birthday to our special big brother! Wishing you a lifetime of happy days spent laughing and playing. We love you Yogi!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Happy 1st Birthday Yogi! arty: Have fun eating your cake! :yummy:
(Sending prayers for your dad and the surgeons.)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Happy Birthday Yogi!
Love, Gunner and Honey & Aunt Cathy


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy Birthday to you Yogi  That is quite a cake mom made for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad is out of surgery and we are waiting his arrival in the ICU. Once he is there and we see him, we will head home. He will be in ICU for 3 days. They did a triple bypass. Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chewysmom

What a cutie pie! Yogi looks like he's gonna be a well-adjusted dog. Congratulations! Makes me want to get another one too


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dallas Gold said:


> My Dad is out of surgery and we are waiting his arrival in the ICU. Once he is there and we see him, we will head home. He will be in ICU for 3 days. They did a triple bypass. Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Good to hear! At least that waiting part is over! Sending more healing thoughts his way...


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad he made it through and onto the ICU. Continued blessings for your dad.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Yogi! And healing thoughts for your dad.


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so glad your father made it through his surgery OK. Happy birthday to Yogi. Hope he enjoys his cake.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad to hear your dad is out of surgery...that can be the most nerve wracking part. Now to get him home and settled.

Happy B'day Yogi!! I cannot believe you are 1 year old!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 1st Birthday Yogi doggie, wish you long, healthy and happy life. Charlie had a baby carrot candle too on his bday cake.

Sending good vibes and prayers for your dad full and speedy recovery.


----------



## dborgers

Happy 1st Birthday Yogi! 




















Wishing your dad a speedy recovery


----------



## Doug

Hooray way to go Dad! Now all you have to do is make him rest. Good luck with that
Special birthday hugs and smooches to Yogs (and Tobs of course)


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy Birthday, Yogi! So happy your dad's surgery went well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi got a little celebration last night when I got home. His Dad is out of town but will be back this morning, so we plan something more formal after his return and a visit to my Dad in ICU. 

Yesterday morning as I was warming up the shower water Yogi jumped in. I had him in his walking halter because I was planning a short walk around the block before I departed. I thought his wet head look was pretty cute, but he apparently didn't want me taking his photo....










As I was trying to get out of the door the boys started a little chase session:



























Yogi's current favorite toy is Mr. Snake.. sort of ironic since I'm a snake phobic. Mr. Snake has a few chew holes in him so I gave Yogi a new and improved orange Snakey... it's a hit...with both dogs! 





































They got some chew bones with Peanut Butter smeared on them and then Toby decided to play dishwasher while Yogi looked on.



















Thanks for all the good wishes for my Dad. The last word we got from ICU was they had the tube out and he was sitting in a chair. We'll find out more today when we visit.


----------



## Deber

Oh Anne, the boys pictures brought tears! Yogi is such a beautiful boy and sweet Toby, well you have a beautiful bunch of kids there. I am glad the news of your Dad was good and hope you had a good visit. Thank you for the pictures, they made my day.


----------



## ssacres

Love the pictures. What a cute puppy..


----------



## HolDaisy

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY YOGI! I can't believe that you are 1 year old already  What a handsome and clever golden boy you have grown up into. Your Mom must be so proud of you. Hope that you have a great time celebrating your special day. 
Sammy is very jealous of your new snake Yogi. He could have one too if I knew he wouldn't try and eat the entire thing lol.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just catching up here.. first off, glad your dad's surgery went well. I hope his recovery is easy.

And second... Happy first birthday, Yogi!!! It goes so fast, doesn't it??? Love the new pics. 

Is that ottomon leather that they jump and run over? How is it standing up against the nails? Shala likes the scratch the couch seat before she lies down, and I am so afraid she is going to scratch and break right through. It is a hard habit to break...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Brithday Yogi!

You were an adorable pup and have grown into a very handsome golden boy.

Wishing you many more happy, healthy birthdays to come. 

Enjoy your birthday celebration. 

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to your dad for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 1st, Yogi! I love the wet head look!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday again and happy belated birthday celebration, Mr. Yogi. I hope you enjoy your day with mom, dad and big brother


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad is having some cognitive complications that they are evaluating. Hopefully they will resolve soon, but thank goodness Danny and others warned me about delusional thoughts post- bypass. My Dad's delusions are actually humorous if it weren't so serious. He thinks the ICU pit is a reality televsion show they are filming and my Mom won second place. He won't eat his food because it's a prop for the TV show and he warns us all not to touch it because we will mess them up. He's fully cognizant of his family and who we are, can carry on conversations about his pain, but he's just got this idea we are all in a TV show! He told the staff last night that he was visiting his entire family in the hospital and he wasn't the patient. This morning he agreed he was the patient but he was there for an auto accident. By the time I left he was remembering he had a bypass. I'll be glad when he can clear the anesthesia from his system. The nursing staff thinks he's cute because he got very happy when he had his first cup of coffee. I asked if he wanted another and he pointed at my Mom and said she won't let me (which is true). So the nurse whispered to me that if I got my Mom out of the room for about 30 minutes she would get him one...and she did! My Mom is having a difficult time with all of this though. I wish I could bring Yogi to this hospital but I don't think it's possible, especially while he's in ICU. Besides, IMO, this hospital is filthy! I don't want my Dad there, much less Yogi, so I'll keep him home. I end up showering as soon as I get home each day. Unfortunately the smell stays in my nose for a bit. I'm not sure how a large medical school hospital can be this stinky!


----------



## Doug

He must have been given some really strong drugs!
It is so hard for caregivers to see them go through this, we just want them to be well asap! Hugs to you all and wishing for a speedy recovery


----------



## Davidrob2

There have been a number of studies on cognitive dysfunction after heart surgery. My father-in-law experienced a short bout after his by-pass as did my grandfather. My uncle had a particularly rough time with it following surgery. I hope your father's doesn't go on too long.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> There have been a number of studies on cognitive dysfunction after heart surgery. My father-in-law experienced a short bout after his by-pass as did my grandfather. My uncle had a particularly rough time with it following surgery. I hope your father's doesn't go on too long.


I keep on telling my Mom this but it seems as though she has a cognitive issue right now and can't focus on what I tell her about it. I'm sure it's all anxiety. I discussed things today with his ICU nurse and learned they took him off morphine and put him on tylenol and codeine...codeine made me delusional the one time I took it so I think he is reacting as I did. My sister can take it though. Go figure. The doctor came in and evaluated and told my Mom to give it more time, which is all we can do at this point. My Mom isn't known for her patience. 

They finally sent someone to clean his room...finally!


----------



## Brave

I imagine the mental dysfunction might be tied into the time it takes for them to actually bypass the heart. Anesthesia does funky things to me, too. Every time I've woken up from anesthesia (nothing as serious as a bypass!), I've had a paranoid urge to get as far away from the hospital as possible. In fact, the last time I had surgery, the nurse was worried b/c my heart rate skyrocketed as soon as I woke up. They brought DH back for a visit about 30 minutes after I woke up and as soon as I saw him, my heart rate returned to normal and relaxed. 

Sending prayers to your Dad, and your Mom. I know how stressful it is on the parents.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We celebrated Yogi's birthday officially tonight! Before the gifts we wanted to give him his cake. I set it on the counter, went to get a knife to cut it and he helped himself to the baby carrot "candle" and started licking the peanut butter and greek yogurt frosting. Caught! Yes, he is a confirmed counter cruiser now-- had my suspicions for a while. 










He wasn't thrilled with the new grooming table or dremel nail trimmer, but mustered much more excitement for his toys! The kangaroo, his Roo, is Roo number 3, the other 2 nursing serious injuries and awaiting surgery. The big hit of the celebration was the brown squeaky/tug I picked up in a 3 pack from Costco a few months ago. Who knew?? He loves it! 














































Toby decided a back rub from Dad is just perfect!









I have more photos to download and post- but the last 2 days are catching up with me. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## dborgers

Anne, glad your dad is doing OK.  Ya, the storylines of those post-op bouts of delusion are funny. It will subside.

Another Happy Birthday to Yogi. Great pics.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also glad to hear that your Dad is doing okay.
Great birthday photos of Yogi  He looks so happy with his new toys, aww. I just love the photo of him where you caught him helping himself to his cake lol, he's like 'Sorry Mom I couldn't wait a second longer for it!'. Beautiful Toby enjoying a fuss too. Looking forward to seeing some more pics when you get chance to upload them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We put some of his toys on the mantle and he cried and whimpered for the dragon:










Moments later, this:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pics! Yogi has such an expressive face!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love Yogi's want for his dragon upon the mantle. Happy Birthday If I didn't already say it handsome boy, but me thinks every day is a celebration for you


----------



## Dallas Gold

I spent several hours with my Dad today. He's weaker, speaking barely above a whisper, but he's not really delusional today. He's bringing up long ago events from my childhood like they are happening now, with great details. He's also jumbling up my husband's job, thinking he's an executive at the airline, not a Captain. He's fixating on things, such as the air conditioner return vent hole. At least we aren't in a reality TV show today.  He hurts but he can't tell me exactly where he hurts. They put him on a total IV for nutrition and fluids because his throat is swelling. They hope he will be better tomorrow- this means another day in ICU though as they aren't pushing him to get up and walk. This is a supposed world class medical school hospital, but I'm really not impressed with the level of supportive care from the physical therapy department. I also think the ICU nurses are understaffed and that's not fair to them or to the patients.


----------



## *Laura*

Anne I'm sorry your Dad's having these problems. What a worry for everyone. Hopefully one more day will make a difference. Yogi's BD pictures are great. You have two very handsome boys!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tonight the duck was the victim and sadly, it lost a wing!


----------



## itried

They had to amputate the wing because it was infected with toy disease.


----------



## Davidrob2

I hope tomorrow brings better news for your father. We are on duck No. 3 here and Harry is just 13 months old.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Be sure to report EVERYTHING that isn't normal for your Dad. They don't know him the way you do and might over look something important thinking it's just his age.

I had a bit of PTSD for a while afterward. There's something about stopping a heart, giving it an overhaul and then starting it back up; it hits very close to our soul.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry to hear your dad is having a hard time. Praying for all of you.


----------



## cgriffin

Anne, I am sorry your dad is going through all this.
He is certainly in my thoughts and I am wishing him the best and a full recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I hope your dad is doing better this morning and that he can get out of the ICU. Must be so hard to see him like this. I'm sure he'll be much better today. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I hope your dad is doing beter today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad is back to some delusional thoughts today, including thinking the hospital is pumping drugs into the air trying to kill everyone. He's also experiencing some fibrillations and they may need to shock him to get it back into rhythm, which can lead to some serious consequences including stroke. He won't be getting out of ICU this weekend.


----------



## OutWest

So sorry--this must be very disappointing. Sending good thoughts to your dad and entire family.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry, Anne. 
I hope your dad feels better soon and takes a turn for the better.
Your dad and your family is in my thoughts. Lighting a candle for your dad.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sorry that your Dad is having more complications. Hopefully, he'll get out of the ICU soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so sorry you father has had a setback. Praying for his recovery.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you! It's so hard to see him struggle like this. At least when I'm home Yogi makes me smile. He's still enjoying his birthday toys, but Mr. Brown toy has an injury already!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anne, sorry to hear about your dad struggling. I pray that they will help him through this and he will recover quickly. Hugs to you and I hope that Yogi and Toby will help you smile.


----------



## Brave

Anne - I'm catching up. I'm so sorry about the setback. I'm praying for you guys. How's your mom holding up? 

((((Hugs))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Sending you all uber prayers and healing vibes so that your dad can get back on the right track.


----------



## Deber

Hoping your Dad is better but glad they are keeping him in ICU until he is ready to be moved to a room. Know they keep a more watchful eye in ICU. He is in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Brave said:


> Anne - I'm catching up. I'm so sorry about the setback. I'm praying for you guys. How's your mom holding up?
> 
> ((((Hugs))))
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My Mom is having a very difficult time with this. She didn't anticipate, despite warnings, that the surgery could take such a toll on his body as it is doing. She could use some good thoughts and prayers for calmness and serenity.


----------



## Deber

Prayers for your Mom being sent. Think it is harder for our parents because of the roles we have always had in our marriage. I am sure she is confused and scared...hugs for her and let her know she can be strong and do what she must. Holding her in my thoughts because she has always had him to be her strength..hard to face that loss. My Mom went through this too..

All my love to you and your family Anne. Praying hard for your Father.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Prayers for your mom..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Your dad is healing every minute  It's so hard seeing someone you love in a weakened state, but remind yourself (and your mom) that 'this too shall pass'. It's a major, major surgery. In a few weeks he'll be better than new.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad had a very bad night and they ended up shocking his heart this morning and putting in a feeding tube. His heart is in normal rhythm at the moment- a blessing. My Mom is convinced the feeding tube is permanent but it's only until they can get him enough nutrition that he can sit and stand up. Right now he can't do either because he has had nothing to eat for 2 days and he has absolutely no fat reserves. Hopefully it will come out soon. He pulled out an IV in his neck so they needed to repair that as well. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Doug

Is is a surreal state of being isn't it? We feel as though we are in limbo. We don't know what to expect or what will happen next. Change is uncertain, scary and incredibly draining. We just need to remember why these operations are needed and keep our eye on the main goal and pray for smooth sailing from now on.

Healing and comforting prayers are on the way for you and your family.
Candle lit.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry, Anne. I so hope that your Dad will feel good real soon and the healing begins. 
My thoughts are with your family and you.
Hugs from across the miles.


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so sorry. Continued prayers for strength and healing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Doug said:


> Is is a surreal state of being isn't it? We feel as though we are in limbo. We don't know what to expect or what will happen next. Change is uncertain, scary and incredibly draining. We just need to remember why these operations are needed and keep our eye on the main goal and pray for smooth sailing from now on.
> 
> Healing and comforting prayers are on the way for you and your family.
> Candle lit.


You nailed the perfect description of what I'm feeling- surreal state of limbo. It is draining. It takes a while to just decompress once I get home and every phone call puts me on edge again. 

My boys (hubby and dogs) are doing their best tonight to keep my spirits up.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and your family


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just catching up after some time away. I'm so sorry that your father and your family are going through this. I hope that the doctors are able to get him stabilized today.

Here is another place to look for support when you have time: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/230217-candles-dallas-gold-her-father.html.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending many prayers and healing thoughts


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Lit a candle and sending healing thoughts to your dad...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you, our prayers are working. While he remains in ICU and is still unable to swallow or stand, he is able to sit and he sounds stronger. He is still very weak. His heart is in normal rhythm so that is a huge improvement. My hope is he gets out of ICU in a day or so, then a few days in the hospital until they can get him to stand, and then hopefully a rehab place because my Mom is too frail to assist him until he can be mobile on his own. One day at a time and hopefully each day will bring improvements. The boys have been such a comfort to me (as well as your good thoughts and prayers). I caught them napping earlier, being derilict in their squirrel watching duties. I'm taking Yogi to training in a few- trying to get back to some semblance of normalcy for them. It's been hard on them with me being out of the house for so long.


----------



## cgriffin

Great news, Anne. Keeping my fingers crossed that your dad gets stronger and stronger.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That is good news! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

So glad to hear your father is improving. Still praying for you and your family.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Anne - was out of town for the weekend and am just back and catching up on your thread. So sorry to hear this has been so trying for all of you. Praying for strength for all of you. 

I completely understand taking care of an ill parent in the hospital, feeling like you are neglecting the pups, etc. The pups know something is up - Belle did when all of the sudden overnight my schedule changed and DH was doing more and lots of our stuff together just did not get done. She was extremely understanding and just grateful when things calmed down - and the boys will be the same. They are smart, hearty little ones - one of their many fabulous traits.

Take care of yourself also - the walking around in a fog can take a toll on you too and you need to maintain your strength.


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Anne  That was some serious surgery your 89 year old dad had. He's doing really well, especially at his age. It would take a younger man weeks to recover. As soon as they can get him up and walking his progress will be more apparent.

The idea about putting him in a rehab facility is the right idea, especially in light of your mom's age. I took care of my elderly friend when he had bypass; Heavy lifting required at times, bathroom help, etc. 

Hang in there. It's getting better all the time


----------



## Deber

Agree Danny that rehab is the best. When my Dad was able to be released into his rehab facility they not only worked with him, but my Mother. She was taught to care for him and they devised a schedule for Dad, which Mom could follow. She benefited from the paper that said plainly at what time to do what (the routine was good for her). Mom was so scared and the rehab helped her to feel she could handle what Dad couldn't in his care. We were all so centered on Dad getting better I don't think we knew how far Mom deteriorated in her confusion and fear. Mom was so proud of her schedule and knowing she had a place. I applaud the Rehap Facility for understanding my Mothers needs, when we didn't.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi was a wild child in training- absolutely a crazy boy, playing with the cones (he doesn't do this normally) and running to other people in recall (never!). That set a few other dogs off as well so it was chaos. My trainer is aware of my Dad's situation and said it too shall pass, just like you all posted! He had a blast though, so that is good. 

Before class Yogi had a little fun with sitting next to Toby on the sofa then playing with his odd ball:




























After class he was more sedate:


----------



## OutWest

Glad your dad is making steps toward improvement. The rehab sounds good for all the reasons everyone has stated. Thanks for the Yogi fix...love seeing him and Toby snuggled up together....


----------



## Belle's Mom

That is too funny! Now I never said they would be well behaved...just that they knew something was going on.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I left the hospital a little earlier today so I could start Yogi Boot Camp at a strip mall. My goal was to get him to properly meet and greet 20 strangers without lunging or jumping. Mission accomplished! Whew! Tomorrow I will leave early and we will go to the bank to deposit checks and get cash. Then we will go to the same strip area and meet and greet more people. If I can leave early Wednesday he's going to another store to practice his good manners. It's time to get this boy back on track. Enough of this teenage craziness!

My Dad got up and walked one lap (with help) around the ICU early this morning. I got there right after they put him back to bed and he was exhausted, but happy he did it. I keep on reminding him the more he can walk himself the faster he can get out of the hospital. He's still not eating solid food, and they are running a swallow test again today to see how everything is. He keeps on pulling his feeding tube out every night. I know the staff doesn't want to do it, but I think perhaps they might need to put him on gentle restraints if he still needs it and keeps pulling it out. 

Supposedly they are "finding" him a room on the same floor out of the ICU....but it hasn't happened yet. It could be tonight, it could be tomorrow, but soon he will be out of ICU. 

Thank you for your prayers and support and I really appreciate your continued prayers and good thoughts/wishes until we can get him out of the hospital and safely home.


----------



## Doug

It is hard but each day yet another ray of sunshine peaks through the stormy clouds. Wishing your dad good and steady progress.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Every step he makes he is a step closer to home.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and your family. It sounds like your Dad is making progress and you'll have him home before you know it. Love the pics of Yogi and Toby just chillin'


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> May the "ears" be with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a little time to enjoy playing like a puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and may you always find a place to zone out!


How I love that last picture!


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad's room still hasn't materialized, so he remains in ICU. He's motivated now to walk and get stronger so I anticipate that once he finally gets his private non-ICU room he will want to do whatever he can to get sprung from the hospital! Tomorrow starts week 2 of his hospital stay. The boys continue to entertain me and make me smile. Tonight they did a lot of play fighting, chasing and zoomies. aaaah!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Happy First Birthday to my precious Yogi! Yogi, you make our hearts sing! You are everything we dreamed for in a puppy and more! While you continue to mature and grow I will always think of you as that little furry bundle of love that we flew to Pennsylvania to pick up and bring home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stole our hearts even before we brought you home. You won Toby over as well, even though he wasn't enamored with you in the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today you are best buddies and friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make us laugh every day, you make us proud when we take you out in public and your manners are perfect while you greet and socialize with strangers, and you bring us such joy in our hearts. Happy Birthday Yogi! We love you!


Happy belated birthday Yogi!


----------



## lgnutah

Glad to hear of your dads progress


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> We celebrated Yogi's birthday officially tonight! Before the gifts we wanted to give him his cake. I set it on the counter, went to get a knife to cut it and he helped himself to the baby carrot "candle" and started licking the peanut butter and greek yogurt frosting. Caught! Yes, he is a confirmed counter cruiser now-- had my suspicions for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't thrilled with the new grooming table or dremel nail trimmer, but mustered much more excitement for his toys! The kangaroo, his Roo, is Roo number 3, the other 2 nursing serious injuries and awaiting surgery. The big hit of the celebration was the brown squeaky/tug I picked up in a 3 pack from Costco a few months ago. Who knew?? He loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby decided a back rub from Dad is just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more photos to download and post- but the last 2 days are catching up with me. Maybe tomorrow!


He's such a cute luvin puppy!:smooch:


----------



## Bentleysmom

Anne I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Thank you so much for the card and beautiful picture! I'm going to sit down and get back to people soon, I swear! ♥


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> Thank you, our prayers are working. While he remains in ICU and is still unable to swallow or stand, he is able to sit and he sounds stronger. He is still very weak. His heart is in normal rhythm so that is a huge improvement. My hope is he gets out of ICU in a day or so, then a few days in the hospital until they can get him to stand, and then hopefully a rehab place because my Mom is too frail to assist him until he can be mobile on his own. One day at a time and hopefully each day will bring improvements. The boys have been such a comfort to me (as well as your good thoughts and prayers). I caught them napping earlier, being derilict in their squirrel watching duties. I'm taking Yogi to training in a few- trying to get back to some semblance of normalcy for them. It's been hard on them with me being out of the house for so long.


I really hope things get better soon for your dad.


----------



## Max's Dad

Sounds like your Dad is making some good progress. Yogi sure seems like he is a busy boy! He sure has a happy Golden smile.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anne, I'm so glad I came here before bed to read your news. I didn't see anything on FB and I got worried. I'm so happy to read your dad is doing a little better. Lit a candle for him and will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Anne, I'm just now catching up with what is going on with your dad. I'm so sorry. Our parents are of a generation that doesn't know how to be sick and equates hospital stays with going there to die. It's what they saw happen when they were children.
A couple of different thoughts. 
The liver and kidneys don't filter out medications as well as we get older. The medications build up and contribute to confusion. It sounds like he is doing better in this area though.
Lack of activity + medications for pain cause a slow down in the intestines and cause a decrease in appetite.
Activities of daily living take a huge toll on your energy reserves. And the blood vessels forget to contract, leasing to some dizziness. Getting him to stand and move from the bed to chair (or vice versa) every 30 minutes will help him get his strength back. Don't wear him out though. It's actually easier to walk in the hall than it is to get to a standing position.

I love the idea of a rehab facility. It is amazing what they can do. Start figuring out where you want him to go and tour the place. It isn't a matter of just calling and moving him.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see your dad is improving and moving out of ICU soon!! So glad Yogi and Toby help keep your spirits up!! You have two beautiful boys who also make me smile when I see their pictures playing and snuggling!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

BajaOklahoma said:


> Anne, I'm just now catching up with what is going on with your dad. I'm so sorry. Our parents are of a generation that doesn't know how to be sick and equates hospital stays with going there to die. It's what they saw happen when they were children.
> A couple of different thoughts.
> The liver and kidneys don't filter out medications as well as we get older. The medications build up and contribute to confusion. It sounds like he is doing better in this area though.
> Lack of activity + medications for pain cause a slow down in the intestines and cause a decrease in appetite.
> Activities of daily living take a huge toll on your energy reserves. And the blood vessels forget to contract, leasing to some dizziness. Getting him to stand and move from the bed to chair (or vice versa) every 30 minutes will help him get his strength back. Don't wear him out though. It's actually easier to walk in the hall than it is to get to a standing position.
> 
> I love the idea of a rehab facility. It is amazing what they can do. Start figuring out where you want him to go and tour the place. It isn't a matter of just calling and moving him.


Thanks for the good info. I'll suggest that my Mom go and tour rehab facilities, starting near her house. She has it in her head that Medicare and AARP supplemental will not pay for rehab, despite it paying close to 100% for my FIL's stroke 3 years ago.


----------



## Deber

So glad your Dad was able to get up and moving even if just for a short time. Know it was exhausting but know mentally it was a big help to show himself that he could do it. 

Sounds like you and Yogi both benefited from your mall walk. Yogi is so beautiful and just keeps getting more handsome as the months pass. Love seeing how Toby has bonded with him. Makes my heart sing when I see this. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this week will see your Dad gain strength and be moved to a room & you and Yogi get a chance to chill outside and away from the hospital for a bit.


----------



## Dallas Gold

He finally got in a private room! I'm so relieved! Now we just need him to get stronger and heal so he can be sprung from the hospital. I learned today from Toby's vet that the used hypodermic needle I found on the floor of his ICU stall is in fact an OSHA violation. I've been extremely concerned about the cleanliness of this hospital and now I know I have reason to worry.


----------



## caseypooh

Anne, I'm thinking about you. If he goes to rehab, please go tour a couple as soon as you can. They discharge patients very fast and don't really give you that much time to decide. Make sure you see exactly where he will be. Rehabs have different areas so be sure. My mom has been in about 4 and one just a month ago that turned out to be the best. Medicare and AARP will cover this.


----------



## MarieP

Dallas Gold said:


> He finally got in a private room! I'm so relieved! Now we just need him to get stronger and heal so he can be sprung from the hospital. I learned today from Toby's vet that the used hypodermic needle I found on the floor of his ICU stall is in fact an OSHA violation. I've been extremely concerned about the cleanliness of this hospital and now I know I have reason to worry.


Hi there,

Just tossing in my thoughts as an ICU nurse. There was a NEEDLE left on the floor??!! That is really bad. I would mention it to a nurse manager. 

Also, I'm glad that your dad finally got a room on the floor. I know how frustrating the waiting can be. But I hope you know that they probably were working on a room for your dad that whole time. I have had a patient stay in the ICU three or four days waiting on a bed. I felt terrible for them, but it is unfortunately completely out of our hands. That is all up to "bed management" and they are the worst to work with. They don't really understand the patient perspective, just the business end. It is frustrating for all of us.

I hope that your dad continues to improve. Rehab is a very good choice. Good luck!


----------



## Dallas Gold

MarieP said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just tossing in my thoughts as an ICU nurse. There was a NEEDLE left on the floor??!! That is really bad. I would mention it to a nurse manager.
> 
> Also, I'm glad that your dad finally got a room on the floor. I know how frustrating the waiting can be. But I hope you know that they probably were working on a room for your dad that whole time. I have had a patient stay in the ICU three or four days waiting on a bed. I felt terrible for them, but it is unfortunately completely out of our hands. That is all up to "bed management" and they are the worst to work with. They don't really understand the patient perspective, just the business end. It is frustrating for all of us.
> 
> I hope that your dad continues to improve. Rehab is a very good choice. Good luck!


Thank you! Next time I see one, and I hope I don't, I will definitely take a photo then report it! This is a world known research and medical school hospital- UT Southwestern Hospital and it is definitely appalling to see the trash and other items and know they aren't cleaning the ICU stalls out very often. It's horrible people have to wait 3 or 4 days for a room. They are recommending a rehab facility in the big sprawling hospital complex. I told my Mom to refuse and tell them to get something closer to her home that she is comfortable driving to daily! My commute daily to and from this hospital is about 1 hour and 45 minutes total and it's wearing me out! There is a much closer and apparently cleaner facility just a mile from their home. I'm pretty sure they have a rehab facility that can help my father!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Apparently there isn't enough room to spread out at the front door!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Good news about your dad. I hope that you can get him into the rehab by your mothers house. How far would that be for you?


----------



## *Laura*

Dallas Gold said:


> Apparently there isn't enough room to spread out at the front door!


Anne that is the sweetest picture. It's nice that they have each other. 

Good news that your Dad has his own room. I hope he continues to improve You're traveling a long way each day. You must be getting very tired


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Good news about your dad. I hope that you can get him into the rehab by your mothers house. How far would that be for you?


Six minutes.


----------



## Belle's Mom

You thinking about Presby?

My mom was in rehab at Baylor Downtown once and then Baylor Garland the next time and liked them both. Choose Baylor Garland the second time due to location to both our homes.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I didn't know Baylor Garland existed! Wow! Yes, thinking Presby since it's so close to my parent's home. Every day I pass it on the long commute to UTSW and think if only...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Air Yogi from the rear!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> He finally got in a private room! I'm so relieved! Now we just need him to get stronger and heal so he can be sprung from the hospital. I learned today from Toby's vet that the used hypodermic needle I found on the floor of his ICU stall is in fact an OSHA violation. I've been extremely concerned about the cleanliness of this hospital and now I know I have reason to worry.


Anne, you might consider contacting the hospital licensing authorities in Texas. Here's a link: Health Facility Program Contact Us Page.

I'm so glad to read that your dad is better and has moved to a private room.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Belle's Mom

I know nothing of Presby rehab, but when MIL boyfriend was in the hospital there last year the hospital at least looked clean.

We learned of Baylor Garland as my mom did her outpatient rehab there after her in-patient at downtown Baylor the 1st time. When she needed surgery and inpatient rehab the second time she picked Baylor Garland for all due to liking it the 1st time for the out-patient, location, etc.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Gotta love some air Yogi....and I saw in another thread you called him Yogini - too funny!

Hope they finish the yard soon.


----------



## MarieP

Dallas Gold said:


> Thank you! Next time I see one, and I hope I don't, I will definitely take a photo then report it! This is a world known research and medical school hospital- UT Southwestern Hospital and it is definitely appalling to see the trash and other items and know they aren't cleaning the ICU stalls out very often. It's horrible people have to wait 3 or 4 days for a room. They are recommending a rehab facility in the big sprawling hospital complex. I told my Mom to refuse and tell them to get something closer to her home that she is comfortable driving to daily! My commute daily to and from this hospital is about 1 hour and 45 minutes total and it's wearing me out! There is a much closer and apparently cleaner facility just a mile from their home. I'm pretty sure they have a rehab facility that can help my father!


Pictures are great! I believe that you can report that directly to OSHA. 

Definitely pick the best rehab for you and your family. Don't let the hospital push you around to what would work best for THEM. Definitely, as someone suggested, make time to visit before you decide. The rehab places should have case managers who can look into the insurance side of things.


----------



## Deber

Air Yogi picture is priceless! He looks like a balloon heading to the ceiling. How funny


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I know nothing of Presby rehab, but when MIL boyfriend was in the hospital there last year the hospital at least looked clean.
> 
> We learned of Baylor Garland as my mom did her outpatient rehab there after her in-patient at downtown Baylor the 1st time. When she needed surgery and inpatient rehab the second time she picked Baylor Garland for all due to liking it the 1st time for the out-patient, location, etc.


I did my knee rehab through Presby. I liked it and thought it was good. I just got the bill last week and was shocked to discover that hubby apparently did the rehab for Sept, me for August! I called our health insurance company to tell them the billing department designated hubby as the patient for Sept and it was wrong. Thank goodness the insurance company got it straightened out with the hospital billing dept. The hospital admitted they messed up and are resubmitting the charge. Since I am close to my max annual deductible the bill will be lower doing this the correct way, billing it to the correct patient.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Great pictures, Anne 

I am glad your dad is in a private room. I hope it will be a steady improvement for him from now on. 

I am glad you got the wrong charges straightened out.


----------



## CharlieBear80

Air Yogi made me LOL!


----------



## Wendy427

CharlieBear80 said:


> Air Yogi made me LOL!


Me too! Great pic!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad to hear your dad is doing better. A needle on the floor in inexcusable, my god.

My dad had his first bypass at 51 and 2 others followed before his time was up at 74. So many angio's and stents I think he set a record, 2 pacemakers too. I spent 7 years taking mom and dad to hospitals and rehab places so I get how exhaust you are.

Love air Yogi


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Glad to hear your dad is doing better. A needle on the floor in inexcusable, my god.
> 
> My dad had his first bypass at 51 and 2 others followed before his time was up at 74. So many angio's and stents I think he set a record, 2 pacemakers too. I spent 7 years taking mom and dad to hospitals and rehab places so I get how exhaust you are.
> 
> Love air Yogi


You were a great son Steve! 

It gets better- some **** (fill in your own description) nurse decided on her own last night to give my Dad an Alzheimers drug for sundowning (night restlessness). She did it without a doctor's orders and she does NOT have the licensing and certifications to prescribe medications. My Dad does not have Alzheimers. She was just to lazy to attend to my Dad. A simple sedative would have worked as it worked in ICU. Apparently she gave him a massive dose and this morning the day staff got concerned at his lack of responsiveness and discovered this criminal act (IMO). We called his surgeon in who is also angry and assured my Mom that it will be addressed and handled. The problem lies in the fact he's still a zombie and they were not able to get him up and walking today at all. I am extremely upset by this and feel like heads should roll, but my Mom wants to let the surgeon address it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

OMG Anne, I'm sure you can't wait to get him out of that hospital. I can't believe that nurse gave your dad that drug. She should be fired! I sure hope that he comes out of it soon. That is just terrible! I'm shaking my head as I type.....:no:


----------



## Davidrob2

I would think dispensing drugs without a license is a criminal offense. I hope your father has no ill effects from the dosage.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are hoping he comes around tomorrow. Believe me, his surgeon was not happy as this put his recovery behind by yet another day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was so upset by the hospital fiasco today that my husband took me home and loaded Yogi in the car. We went to one of our favorite dog friendly restaurants and Yogi eased my stress by being such a good sweet boy. We couldn't even get seated before we were called over to a table to meet them. Yogi impressed the waitress with doing tricks for some of the restaurants dog treats (homemade!). Here are some photos I captured:
In the car on the way



















With a tiny bit of whipped cream from our free dessert!


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> You were a great son Steve!
> 
> It gets better- some **** (fill in your own description) nurse decided on her own last night to give my Dad an Alzheimers drug for sundowning (night restlessness). She did it without a doctor's orders and she does NOT have the licensing and certifications to prescribe medications. My Dad does not have Alzheimers. She was just to lazy to attend to my Dad. A simple sedative would have worked as it worked in ICU. Apparently she gave him a massive dose and this morning the day staff got concerned at his lack of responsiveness and discovered this criminal act (IMO). We called his surgeon in who is also angry and assured my Mom that it will be addressed and handled. The problem lies in the fact he's still a zombie and they were not able to get him up and walking today at all. I am extremely upset by this and feel like heads should roll, but my Mom wants to let the surgeon address it.


Wow. Yes she should be fired and have her license revoked at the very least. I am so sorry this happened. I hope he's better tomorrow and that this doesn't set back his recovery.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Things are being addressed and handled on the medication issue and I just hope my Dad is OK tomorrow. As far as the room, I'll be checking everywhere and making a huge stink if it's not clean.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I posted a photo of the floor in my Dad's room on Facebook. It turns out one of my FB friend's FIL is on the hospital board. Calls were made and my Dad's room was cleaned, floor polished and then inspected by the hospital inspector. I am so relieved! 

The zombie drug was not given to my Dad last night. He's better, talking, sitting and starting to do things, but he's depressed. I understand that is common after bypass surgery. He had a few self-corrected heart fibrillations yesterday and last night. 

The plan, if all goes well, is to transport him to an in-hospital rehab facility. The person spearheading this wants to move him to their hospital facility, but we requested a different hospital and rehab program and they are checking to see if they will have a bed for him tomorrow afternoon. Fingers and paws crossed. This is the same hospital that our former President, who lives in Dallas now, went to for his recent stent procedure. It's a much cleaner facility.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm glad your dad is doing better, and I sure hope he goes to the place that you want him to--you all deserve it after what you've been through.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Praying for your Dad and you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took Yogi out for a late al fresco lunch today and he was such a good boy:


----------



## cgriffin

Yogi is such a good boy 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that all works out for the best for your Dad and that he gets to get transported to the better facility.


----------



## Deber

Yogi looked like he had such a good time at the restaurant and know it did you and DH good to just get away for a bit and chill. Best of times.

Blown away about the un-clean room your Dad was in, though now clean, just no excuse for this IMHO. Hopefully he can be moved to the different hospital soon and glad he was able to work off the sedative and regain his wits. Yikes! I know nothing about what is on the list that nurses can give without a Dr's ok, but I am so glad they are checking. Hopefully the Hospital will straighten this out for other patients care, just really scary thinking a nurse can possibly do this. I am learning so much through your Dad's stay, hopefully to never use, but just in case...

Thinking of your family daily and sending prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear of all the trouble you've been having with your Dad's stay, it must be making everything so much more stressful for your family. Im glad you put the photo on Facebook of his floor, how lucky that someone on your friends list had a connection and it got sorted out. There's no excuse for it though. Fingers and paws crossed that you get him moved to the other facility soon. Yogi looks like he had lots of fun at the restaurant! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad still has some things going on the doctor wants to monitor and see if they resolve before he releases him from this hospital...plus no rehab bed yet...so my poor Dad is stuck down in that horrible hospital for the weekend most likely. I sure wish we could get him out because I think his motivation will increase to work hard once he's in a friendlier and less institutional environment.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've had a down and up weekend! First my Dad- the nurses couldn't wake him up yesterday morning and it became apparent to the doctors who responded to the call and us that he was still overmedicated (he had complained of pain and we think his hypertension med was too strong since he's lost so much weight). His heart surgeon came in last night because he was sleeping constantly, and made some adjustments in the meds. I was worried sick about him all night long- and my mom called about noon today to say my Dad was much better- did a short walk, is alert, talking and eating. He's still coughing a lot. He's still in the hospital because they are still monitoring some things, but I am so happy he's better! 

Then, this evening I took Yogi and he passed his Canine Good Citizen test with flying colors! I'm so proud of him! Here he is practicing a stay before the test:









And while we were waiting during the test:









Here he is about an hour before we left- he decided to jump in the shower when my hubby was showering then he decided to look out the doggie door into the garage!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Yogi! He's just so adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Happy to read your dad is making progress


----------



## Deber

Glad to hear your Dad was better yesterday and hoping today brings better results after the change in meds. 

Re Yogi, just so very proud of your baby! CGC - is very important and proud of all your work. YEA!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Isn't there a special congratulations in store for Yogi?!?!?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucky Penny said:


> Isn't there a special congratulations in store for Yogi?!?!?


We've been very preoccupied with my Dad's surgery and recovery and he was transferred today to a closer in rehab hospital. As soon as he's settled and improving I'm sure Yogi will get some special toys and a few outings to celebrate!


----------



## Max's Dad

Glad to hear your Dad is in rehab.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad your Dad got moved.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks guys. I'm spending more time in my afternoons and early evenings at the hospital with my Dad. Today they will be running labs and some diagnostic testing regarding some issues he's facing. They include some neuorological tests. I hope they can provide some answers to some odd symptoms he's experiencing. This new hospital is a much better place for my Dad. He seems to like it better and said he definitely thinks the food is more appealing. That's a good sign in my opinion! He's able to talk now, in short sentences, with a few lost words here and there, but he is still very weak and frail. 

My boys are keeping me entertained during the day just being themselves:

Resting together:









Enjoying a good ball chew while on his back:









And the evening chase and zoomie session:


----------



## Lucky Penny

Glad your dad is liking this new hospital better. Hope the tests give some much needed answers.


----------



## Deber

I second Lucky Penny's response and wish you the best and hope your Dad will have some answers soon. Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Good luck with all the testing with your dad. Glad your boys are keeping you happy and entertained.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that your Dad likes it better at the new facility. Keeping my fingers crossed for good lab results and that your Dad keeps feeling better and getting stronger.


----------



## OutWest

So glad your dad got moved to a place he likes better--that should ease your and your mom's worries a bit I hope. In the new place, can Yogi and/or Toby visit him? I bet he'd like that. 

Best wishes continuing to your dad and all who love him.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you managed to get your Dad moved to the other place, keeping you in my thoughts. Yogi and Toby seem to be doing a great job comforting you  I love their evening chase and zoomie session!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi helped us hand out candy this evening and he thoroughly enjoyed the little ones and getting lots of attention. One of our neighbors let us take a photo of Yogi greeting their young son, who adores him. Toby preferred staying inside and watching from behind the storm door.


----------



## Deber

Awww that last picture is priceless. Know I tell you this, but Yogi is such a beauty, especially when he is still a baby himself. Gonna be a really beautiful adult.


----------



## Davidrob2

The smiles on both dog and human faces in that last picture says it all!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the picture of Yogi with the kid! So cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I often joke about Yogi being dognapped from me off the streets on our walks. We've literally had cars stop and comment on his handsome looks. It happened again today when a woman stopped her car, rolled her window down and told us he was the most beautiful dog she's ever seen! I'm really getting worried now!


----------



## Max's Dad

Dallas Gold said:


> I often joke about Yogi being dognapped from me off the streets on our walks. We've literally had cars stop and comment on his handsome looks. It happened again today when a woman stopped her car, rolled her window down and told us he was the most beautiful dog she's ever seen! I'm really getting worried now!


The same thing happened with Max in the parking lot at our local Best Buy yesterday. A woman stopped her car, rolled down her window and told me what a beautiful dog Max was.


----------



## hubbub

I hope the change in hospitals turns things around for your dad (and you and your mom). It's so stressful when you know things aren't being done the right way and feel like you're swimming against the tide. 

So happy to see the pictures of Yogi helping pass out candy - who'd want candy when there are goldens to see!


----------



## Tennyson

Dallas Gold said:


> I often joke about Yogi being dognapped from me off the streets on our walks. We've literally had cars stop and comment on his handsome looks. It happened again today when a woman stopped her car, rolled her window down and told us he was the most beautiful dog she's ever seen! I'm really getting worried now!


Eh........I get that all the time with Mick and now Deaglan. I always tell the people he's not for sale but you can rent him.
I think it's more about the breed then the individual dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold

After the Halloween festivities I took this photo of a very mellow and tired boy:


----------



## NewfieMom

Wow! What a story! Thank you for sharing it in so much detail. (You are a wonderful writer.) I feel that I will always, now, be part of Yogi's life after hearing the story about how he joined your family. I may have missed it, but but did you say how old Toby is? Please keep us updated on how that relationship develops. Yogi is _gorgeous_!

NewfieMom

Edited to add: I was responding, above, to your original posting on bringing Yogi home! Then I noticed that this thread had 225 pages. The penny has now, officially, dropped. I realize that I read the start of a very old thread and responded to it as if it were new. I will catch up on it. Forget my fatuous comments. The grown up dogs look great together, very handsome!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Watcha Doing?


----------



## dborgers

How's your dad, Anne? He's lucky to have a daughter who cares about him like you do


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> How's your dad, Anne? He's lucky to have a daughter who cares about him like you do


Thanks Danny! My Dad has had some good days and not so good days. He failed a swallow test last week and had a surgery to insert a Peg feeding tube in his stomach. He is so frail he wasn't getting any nutrition so it was necessary.  Now his blood sugars are skyrocketing so we need to make a change in the formula. He's not the best patient, especially at night when he gets uncomfortable and wants to get in a chair- he's not strong enough to walk unassisted so this is an issue! The nurses got him moved to a room right by their station to keep a better eye on him! I really appreciate their efforts to keep him safe from himself! He's also not motivated to do his therapy, but the PT person today exercised tough love and made him walk with his walker to his two sessions today, then back! Good for her! This is a long road for my Dad as this surgery is not for the faint of heart so to speak. At his advanced age it's doubly hard too. We hope this weeks brings improvement in his stability and mobility. I visit him every day since the hospital is so close, but today I didn't stay as long as he was totally engrossed in the Cowboys game!


----------



## dborgers

It's a hard recovery at any age, especially at your dad's age. He's making progress, which is good.

Tell me more about these "Cowboys" of which you speak.


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so sorry your Dad has had some setbacks. Hopefully he will be back on his feet soon. I'm sure the Cowboys victory was a good start.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> It's a hard recovery at any age, especially at your dad's age. He's making progress, which is good.
> 
> Tell me more about these "Cowboys" of which you speak.


hahaha Danny! I'm actually no longer a Cowboys fan after Jerry Jones bought and destroyed the team! It's heresy to my parents that I don't watch the games!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> hahaha Danny! I'm actually no longer a Cowboys fan after Jerry Jones bought and destroyed the team! It's heresy to my parents that I don't watch the games!


Tom Landry's widow said he was a Giant's fan after Jones fired him.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...landrys-widow-cowboys-coach-died-a-giants-fan


----------



## Deber

Danny, think many of we Texas folk feel the same. The heart is out of our team and until it returns, well DH and I have decided to follow other teams more...but we have hope! Sunday wasn't a win, it was a "We got more points than You". Lousy, but we watched as we do all their games. 

Anne, so glad to hear they inserted a feeding tube. My father had this too and once the formula was right, he started gaining back all that lost weight. The Physical Therapy nurse did right with the Tougher Love. Dad felt down and just didn't want to do anything at first, she nipped and lovingly coaxed him to doing more and more. None of us could make him budge. I think of him daily on his journey but feel things are now heading in the right direction.

My prayers to you, my friend, know this is so hard on the family. Yogi is just stunning and know you must be told this each time you are out with him. Wow, he is just so perfect. You are doing so well with him and know Tobi appreciates he is learning his manners. My thoughts to you and yours daily.


----------



## Momoftwins

Hi all, I am a newbie just now looking for our first golden in pa, but could not help jumping on the cowboys post. Any breeder advice welcome. We are on one list due in about a week, but I was late to the list so looking for a backup just in case.

We are from Dallas, just in pa for work, plan on coming home in the next couple of years. We miss it so much! Somehow we are still cowboy fans even living in giants eagles territory! Although, they are so frustrating to watch. Here is our question for years....why even run up the middle? You just cant break through like other teams can..... :/

Tom Landry was the best!

Heather


----------



## Dallas Gold

Momoftwins said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie just now looking for our first golden in pa, but could not help jumping on the cowboys post. Any breeder advice welcome. We are on one list due in about a week, but I was late to the list so looking for a backup just in case.
> 
> We are from Dallas, just in pa for work, plan on coming home in the next couple of years. We miss it so much! Somehow we are still cowboy fans even living in giants eagles territory! Although, they are so frustrating to watch. Here is our question for years....why even run up the middle? You just cant break through like other teams can..... :/
> 
> Tom Landry was the best!
> 
> Heather


Hi! I don't know the answer to your football question!  They are frustrating to watch aren't they? Oh for the good old days with the guy in the suit and hat on the sidelines. 

I hope your litter comes through, but if not, we got Yogi from Erie at Harborview- he is such a delight and joy, I cannot tell you just how happy he makes us. He is/was an easy puppy, recently doing some mild teenage things, but even so, I recommend Harborview if you haven't check with them already. There are several forum people on the Harborview lists right now. We should probably start a Harborview dog thread!


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad is being tested for pneumonia- hopefully it isn't, just congestion. He wasn't feeling so hot yesterday. Then I suspect I ate some bad leftovers- felt weak and dizzy most of last night so I'm taking it much easier today, not visiting just in case it was an infectious bug.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry you are not feeling well, Anne. I hope you feel better soon.

Keeping my fingers crossed for your dad and that he does not have pneumonia!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Feel better soon Anne. Hope everything is o.k. with your dad and it's just a little congestion. There is so much stuff going around my mom's nursing home and everyone is coughing. My mom has a croupy cough and has had it a couple weeks now. They are doing breathing treatments on her and givng her cough medicine. Sending extra good thoughts and prayers for you and your dad. Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's not pneumonia but I guess sinus/allergies. Yay! My stomach is much better- just mild food poisoning I guess. 

The boys don't deal well with the shift to standard time- last night I saw this before I prepared their dinny- guess they thought they'd never get fed again or something!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So glad that your dad doesn't have pneumonia! It is funny how the time change affects even the four-legged family members!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> The boys don't deal well with the shift to standard time- last night I saw this before I prepared their dinny- guess they thought they'd never get fed again or something!


That is an adorable picture! Harry has adjusted to the new feeding schedule -- it's just the sleeping that has thrown him for a loop. He's out cold by 7:30 p.m. and up and ready to go by 4:30 a.m.

Glad you are feeling better and hope your father is back on his feet soon.


----------



## Deber

Toby looks so...dejected! Haaa What a face and how can you NOT give in to an early supper?? 

We feed the dogs right before I start supper unless it is a class night, but with the time change, well our supper time is creeping earlier so dogs are getting fed earlier. Guess it is good we have retired and time is irrelevant. Weird to have darkness so early. Makes coming home from class seem so late??!!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad your dad doesn't have pneumonia but sorry that he still has issues. AND glad you're feeling better. I love the picture of your boys. They sure stick together. So sweet


----------



## Dallas Gold

Every morning Yogi runs and jumps in the shower while the water is running to heat up. As soon as it's heated, he jumps out for me. Today he went over to hang out on his cot:










The boys continue to hang out together, side by side:


















Someone took Dad's shoe!


----------



## Belle's Mom

They are so cute together. 

Hope all is getting better with you and your dad.


----------



## SandyK

Glad your dad doesn't have pneumonia. Keeping him in my thoughts and prayers. It always takes a couple of days for my girls to understand the time change also. Makes you feel so cruel when they give you that look like "are you forgetting my dinner?"


----------



## hubbub

What dolls - seriously though, how could you not give in?  My friend gave up the fight and fed her boy at 3.30pm (instead of 5) on Sunday! LOL!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tugging with the dinosaur...poor dinosaur was de-necked, RIP.










Some Flying Yogini:









One very tired pup!









Happy weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear your Dad doesn't have pneumonia. Yogi and Toby are looking as handsome as ever  I love how much your boys love each other, they're so adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

HolDaisy said:


> So glad to hear your Dad doesn't have pneumonia. Yogi and Toby are looking as handsome as ever  I love how much your boys love each other, they're so adorable!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We were relieved that it wasn't pneumonia. Unfortunately some internal politics occurred with my Dad's care with a newbie internist on a hospital employment service and the Doctor responsible for his overall care. The newbie almost killed my Dad this week when she changed his insulin and calculated a dosage for a man double his weight. He was going into diabetic shock when the malpractice was discovered. We learned this hospital records his blood sugar numbers, but no one ever reported any out of normal ones to a doctor or nurse practitioner- it just went into the record with no follow up. No one looked at the chart for about 18 hours in this instance....He's feeling much better now, still not getting the speech, occupational and physical therapy he needs, but the hospital wants to discharge him to home care late next week. I had a long talk with him to see if he wanted me to file a protest of premature discharge or if he was truly ready to go home and he really wants to go home. I think given the horrific things that can go wrong in a hospital, he will be much safer at home! I'll be able to bring Yogi over once he's settled.


----------



## Max's Dad

He has been in the hospital a long time. Familiar surroundings should help improve his outlook.


----------



## Doug

Oh my gosh I am so sorry to hear this
I know that hospital staff are under the pump but I am still shocked at their "It will be fine." attitude which is obviously often not the case 
A wise woman once told me, "Growing old ain't for the faint hearted."
I pray that the worst is over for your dad and that you can look forward to an upward swing with a speedy improvement.

What a blessing your pups are


----------



## Dallas Gold

Max's Dad said:


> He has been in the hospital a long time. Familiar surroundings should help improve his outlook.


That is what we are hoping! It will be a month on Tuesday since the bypass operation.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Doug said:


> Oh my gosh I am so sorry to hear this
> I know that hospital staff are under the pump but I am still shocked at their "It will be fine." attitude which is obviously often not the case
> A wise woman once told me, "Growing old ain't for the faint hearted."
> I pray that the worst is over for your dad and that you can look forward to an upward swing with a speedy improvement.
> 
> What a blessing your pups are


Isn't that the truth?! I am also shocked at the cavalier attitude as well. I actually tracked down the doctor assigned to him at the hospital to express the family's concerns at the monitoring and with the physical/speech/occupational therapy, or lack thereof, and we've seen some improvement since then. My dogs have been the perfect therapy for me during this ordeal.


----------



## cgriffin

Anne, I am sorry that your dad had to go through all this. 
I am sure he will start on the road to recovery once he is home with his loved ones, sleeping in his own bed.


----------



## *Laura*

Anne it's terrible that happened to your Dad. It does sound like he'll be safer in his own home. This sure has been a long ordeal for your Dad and all of you. I'm glad you have your golden boys to keep you smiling. .....(it's so sweet how close they lay together. It reminds me of my Echo and Maddie...makes me smile)


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> We were relieved that it wasn't pneumonia. Unfortunately some internal politics occurred with my Dad's care with a newbie internist on a hospital employment service and the Doctor responsible for his overall care. The newbie almost killed my Dad this week when she changed his insulin and calculated a dosage for a man double his weight. He was going into diabetic shock when the malpractice was discovered. We learned this hospital records his blood sugar numbers, but no one ever reported any out of normal ones to a doctor or nurse practitioner- it just went into the record with no follow up. No one looked at the chart for about 18 hours in this instance....He's feeling much better now, still not getting the speech, occupational and physical therapy he needs, but the hospital wants to discharge him to home care late next week. I had a long talk with him to see if he wanted me to file a protest of premature discharge or if he was truly ready to go home and he really wants to go home. I think given the horrific things that can go wrong in a hospital, he will be much safer at home! I'll be able to bring Yogi over once he's settled.


Wow--that's terrible. I hope you will file a complaint with the appropriate regulatory agency. This is a good example of why hospitalized or institutionalized people with observant, caring family and friends fare much better than those without. Most mistakes in the medical setting are simply errors--but they can have such awful results. 

I hope your dad feels better in new surroundings. And the flying Yogini picture was hilarious! He has developed some bodacious butt feathers!


----------



## HolDaisy

I really hope you can get him home soon too, what a rough ride you've all had recently with him  I'm sure once he's back in his own surroundings he will start to improve significantly.


----------



## Mayve

Anne...I'm sorry for your experiences with your dad. I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the incompetence in care he has recieved. Prayers being sent that all goes well from here on out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I didn't get to visit my Dad today because Yogi had a long standing date with the trainer. We took a proper greetings refresher course today and Yogi was FANTASTIC! He nailed proper greetings. I am *super proud* of him! After, I took him to "his" favorite store, the hardware store where everyone knows his name. We ran into a friend we met through the rescue, with her new 19 week old Golden puppy. I got 2 new housekeys made (one broke). Then on the way home we stopped by the close by veterinary clinic's open house/pet fair. It looked like a great socialization opportunity and it was. Yogi met several dogs of all sizes (he is such a good boy with other dogs). He met a man from Costco corporate, Santa Claus (yep, Santa said Yogi is getting LOTS of good things this year because he's at the top of Santa's Good Doggie list). He met two Dallas police officers, a few of the clinic vets and employees and many other people. He even sniffed a python snake and stopped to visit with the hardware store rooster, George, who was also at the pet fair. Go figure- Yogi is a friend of a rooster! When we got home our neighbor's yappy dogs were snarling at Yogi from the fence which is above a retaining wall separating our homes. Yogi's never been snarled at and he had a confused look on his face. I recalled him to go inside and he came zooming by my side (good boy!). Then Toby decided to engage him in a game of chase and zoom. Yogi is a tired boy- a good tired boy.


----------



## *Laura*

Anne we're all super proud of Yogi  . He's an amazing sweet boy. It must be so satisfying to see your good work with him paying off


----------



## cgriffin

Looks like Yogi had a full and good day


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry to hear this about your dad. Hospitals are "interesting" places - I recall well all the issues we had when my mom has been in them several times. Always an exercise in not smacking people upside the head.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Long story short- Yogi received an invitation from my Dad's physician to visit him in his room at the hospital. I was shocked and actually cleared it with 3 more floor supervisors. All told me they encourage it for the patients and all they expect is a clean, leashed dog with all vaccinations and good manners. They do not require him to be part of a therapy group- that is what shocked me! They all said they thought it would be a good experience for Yogi if he's planning on doing therapy work in the future. Tomorrow afternoon I'll take newly bathed Yogi up there to see him and to visit with the nursing staff. It will be a short visit and if it goes well I will bring him by the following day as well. Plans are to discharge my Dad on Friday. 
Before I left for the hospital today the boys entertained me:


----------



## OutWest

I'm not that surprised. More hospitals are getting on board with having furry family members visit. Mostly it seems dependent on if there is another patient in the room. 

That's great news and I bet your dad will love having Yogi visit. Best not show the nursing staff the bitey face pictures though...they might change ther mind! LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi saw and sniffed a python snake at a pet fair this past weekend, so he's been playing with his snake this week. Snake wrangling is tiring work:










This snake is about to lose its head thanks to lots of tugging. The white socks- hubby! 









Tiring work:


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*

Yogi is so HANDSOME!!:wave:


----------



## Deber

Not surprised that Yogi was invited for a visit. My neighbor out here is the Activity Director of our local Nursing Home and after a few visits at our home asked me to bring one of our goldens to their facility. I decided on Prof. Coop since he is such a laid back guy and the visit went so well. I too was surprised because we are not affiliated with any dog therapy groups, mine are pets, but he made me proud.

I know by the reaction of the Residents there that they appreciated having a big ole boy to love on and Coop would walk right up to them and tuck his head on their laps. Frankly I was a bit teary eyed as they told us their stories of long lost pets. I hope to go each month...good experience for not only the Prof., but me too. 

Think it is wonderful that Yogi will go and know you will make some very good memories for the Patients and for sure your Dad!


----------



## Belle's Mom

My goodness - that is one snarly Yogi!


----------



## Tennyson

Since Yogi is past 1 yr. old shouldn't this thread be in another forum? This one is for *puppies up to 1 year* old.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi visited the rehab hospital to see his Grandad today. He was such a good boy- made me proud of his calm behavior and manners. Here here is at the door, not looking at me because he didn't want to pose for the camera. One of my friends in a therapy group told me to put a bandana on him and tell him he's working and must watch me while he's "working". I did it- don't think he even realized he had one on!










He met nurses in the elevator up and he wowed them with his good sit stay and calm demeanor. He really enjoyed seeing my Dad and didn't seem concerned at all about the equipment, noises, hubbub and hospital atmosphere. Here he is looking at each of my parents. I didn't take photos with them because my Dad was in his PJs and didn't want me to publicize him like that! 




















We didn't visit other patients simply because we aren't affiliated with a therapy group and have no training. Best to leave that to certified therapy dogs with the experience and the liability insurance behind them. If Yogi wants to do this in the future we'll pursue it. He met the supervisor and some other nurses as we left and was perfect!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> Since Yogi is past 1 yr. old shouldn't this thread be in another forum? This one is for *puppies up to 1 year* old.


If it bothers you please report this thread to a moderator. No one else has complained. Sorry it bothers you- might I suggest you ignore it? I am planning on staying here for 1 year from the date I started it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Stay as long as you want-we love reading about Yogi!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

fozziesmom said:


> Stay as long as you want-we love reading about Yogi!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks fozziesmom- I think most of us don't care if I wait until his gotcha day! It's just not that big a deal to most people! :bowl:


----------



## Max's Dad

Dallas Gold said:


> If it bothers you please report this thread to a moderator. No one else has complained. Sorry it bothers you- might I suggest you ignore it? I am planning on staying here for 1 year from the date I started it.


I still see a lot of puppy in Yogi. I look forward to this thread everyday.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi demonstrated his balancing talent while giving me the stink eye for taking his photo:









Then the hubby put a dog video from You Tube on his tablet and had an interested viewer:


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Yogi demonstrated his balancing talent while giving me the stink eye for taking his photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the hubby put a dog video from You Tube on his tablet and had an interested viewer:


I have to say it again--he has amazing set of butt feathers! when did that happen? I feel like I've watched him grow up (I guess I really did!) but I didn't notice when they appeared. He's a great looking boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We noticed the butt fluff about a month ago. I think they need some shaping though. I'm trying to find a good Golden groomer here that is trustworthy and not having much luck!
He's getting some tummy fur too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

A rare mellow evening:


----------



## Dallas Gold

More from last night's mellowness:


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a happy, handsome boy  (and Toby too!)


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful pictures, Anne. Keep posting away, Anne 

Tennyson, get a life!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I love my daily dose of Yogi...he'll be a puppy at heart for a long time!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I always love your photos, they make me feel all good inside


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks guys! I always intended to stay here until his 1 year anniversary with us in our home, then downloading it as my lovestory to my sweet boy. I'm grateful you also enjoy his photos and his adventures. 

After relaxing last night the boys were active earlier this evening with a nice chew session, snake tug and bitey face, finally relaxing for the evening:


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys did a lot more playing with the snake today and had a great time when it evolved to bitey face and chase, with a few flying Yoginis thrown in:


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm glad your boys are keeping you grounded in the present and providing entertainment.

How is your father, Anne? And is your mom holding up okay?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy, my Dad left the hospital today- 32 days after his surgery. He's got a LONG road ahead of him as he cannot swallow well due to tracheal damage from inserting the tube for the surgery. As a result they put a peg feeding tube in and he wants to get rid of it as soon as possible. My Mom is super stressed out by all of this so my sister and I had our hands full keeping her calm and supporting my Dad.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Your parents are lucky to have you and your sister close by, able and willing to help. So many are not so lucky.

You and your family remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub

Of course, I adore the pictures of your boys, but I'm so happy to see that your dad was able to go home. It's a huge step and one that I hope will lead to many more steps on the road to his recovery.


----------



## Doug

I really feel for your mom, your sister and yourself as seeing a loved one going through this can sometimes be worse than going through it yourself. 

I am so happy that your dad is home where he can feel more comfortable and joy many more golden cuddles.


----------



## NewfieMom

*Help!*

Help! A ferocious beast has gotten loose in the Golden Retriever forum!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Good news that your Dad was finally able to leave the hospital. What a LONG stressful time for all of you. Hoping for more improvement each day


----------



## OutWest

So glad your dad is out of the medical house! I hope his recovery picks up steam now. Best wishes to you and your sis in managing both parents's needs. Not easy. Hope the two of you are each other's support system too. 

As always, I love the flying Yogini pics. Isn't it great when dogs can exercise themselves...?


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Mom said neither of them had a good night and the nurse was coming by to check on my Dad. I'm not sure why but my parents want to leave out one of his medications so I'm hoping the nurse will convince them otherwise. My Mom said neither were up for company today so I'm playing it by ear, calling in to check on him and hoping he's up for company at a moment's notice.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that your Dad has been allowed to leave the hospital. Looks like Yogi was such a good boy when he visited your Dad  you must be so proud of him. I think he's going to make a fantastic therapy dog when he's older if you choose to pursue it with him! I love the photos of your boys playing, they really do have so much fun!


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so glad your father in home. Just getting out of the hospital can often do wonders. Hopefully they have a better night tonight.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tonight the boys did some chewing, played with the snake, chased one another, played bitey face and then rested, with Yogi enjoying one on one time with the snake. They sure enjoy the snake! Good thing because I've got them a new one from Santa!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Resting up for an evening of play fighting, growling and toy shaking, zoomies and some flying Yoginis:


----------



## hubbub

I especially LOVE Toby's foot on the door in the 2nd picture. As if he's saying, "No visitors please - we're resting" 

Such sweet boys


----------



## Deber

Glad to hear your Dad is home and hopefully things will start to settle down. Always love your pictures of Sweet Toby and young Yogi, (Yogi is just such a beautiful pup!).

Hope you had a nice weekend, leaves are starting to fall here and we have decided to quit breaking our backs raking them up until they all get on the ground. That's one of the best things about moving out to the country, we do things as we can, not because we don't want to have the messiest house in the neighborhood!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys had a busy day today, including a nice long early morning walk, a visit to their vet so Toby could get acupuncture (Yogi got to walk in the park with Dad during the visit), several errands including going to U Haul and Lowes (for the first time at this store as the store policy changed to allow dogs on leash). Then we took them for a nice walk at a nearby lake to look at fall color and enjoy the day. 










Note- I kept Yogi at a safe distance from the dog toxic poinsettas:













































The result:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Every time I look at your pictures I see that having two dogs would solve the most of my problems but...
I hope your dad is getting better.
Sending golden love and hugs to you and your boys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

V, having two dogs does help with some things, but it does contribute to some wild times as well! Toby's been really good for the Yogster and the Yogi is just want Toby needed to bring out his inner puppy. We are blessed. Charlie just needs a road trip to Texas to hang with his cousins! 

Last night the news featured a formerly obese dog that lost an extreme amount of weight and who is currently traveling the country to emphasize canine weight control. Yogi took extreme interest in this segment and gave it four roo roos!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, as always. I especially love the shots at the lake. I bet your boys draw quite a crowd when you go out with them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber

Beautiful pictures at the Lake and hope Toby feels better now. The boys always look so very happy, puts a smile on my face!


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful pictures of your boys, Anne 
I wonder if Yogi's half brother will watch TV, lol. 

Hugs to the boys


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> V, having two dogs does help with some things, but it does contribute to some wild times as well! Toby's been really good for the Yogster and the Yogi is just want Toby needed to bring out his inner puppy. We are blessed. Charlie just needs a road trip to Texas to hang with his cousins!
> 
> Last night the news featured a formerly obese dog that lost an extreme amount of weight and who is currently traveling the country to emphasize canine weight control. Yogi took extreme interest in this segment and gave it four roo roos!


And, given the number of flying yoginis the young man does every day, obesity is surely something that will never afflict Yogi! Great pic as always.


----------



## Sunpuppy

I love this picture! Yogi, you are a trip!

Reminds me of a foster I had -- he would watch a whole movie if it had dogs in it. 

I hope my new Detour boy will watch tv with me (as long as he keeps away from the remote!) :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sunpuppy, you will be so happy with your Detour puppy! He has strong genes and passes down very interesting traits and behaviors to his offspring. I am veryhappy for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

Adorable!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

He's so darn cute. 
I'm sad our trip changed to San Diego (although excited to visit there) and now I won't be able to meet Yogi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am sorry too that you won't be swinging through Dallas, but San Diego is a great location!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday was cold, dreary with spit rain and a lot of wind. The boys, like most of Dallas, observing the 50th anniversary of the JFK tragedy, seemed somber. Here are the guys last night, when they should be playing and burning off the last of the day's energy! They just wanted to go to bed!


----------



## Davidrob2

Did you go to the anniversary observance? I got to watch bits and pieces (the parts involving the USNA Glee Club). Despite the weather, it looked like a moving service.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Davidrob2 said:


> Did you go to the anniversary observance? I got to watch bits and pieces (the parts involving the USNA Glee Club). Despite the weather, it looked like a moving service.


No, they had a lottery and only picked 5000 people so I watched it on TV. It dealt a lot with our city's healing from the horrible events, which Dallas had not really done before. So many of those involved in 63 are passing away and the city leaders decided it was time to frame a healing memorial that was solemn and dignified. I think they did a beautiful job. I am sorry they canceled the missing man flyover. The weather was awfully raw but it seemed perfect for taking us back to those dark days. We are a much different city now. They had a candlelight memorial last night for the murdered Dallas police officer and presented his widow with a memorial flag, as they neglected to do so in 63 due to all the chaos going on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

So glad your Dad is home and I just love the pictures of the Boys!
Love the one of Yogi watching TV!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys enjoyed a good game of snake tug today!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Looks like your handsome boys had fun!


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like they had lots of fun with the snake. I think that Yogi has brought out the inner puppy in Toby  beautiful boys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just catching up after a week of travel and no GRF access. So much has happened!

The photos are a joy, Anne. Thank you so much for sharing them. That we have the same family room rug always brings a smile to my face, quite aside from the pleasure of seeing your boys.

How are your parents doing? I hope that things are settling down for them now that your Dad is home.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Just catching up after a week of travel and no GRF access. So much has happened!
> 
> The photos are a joy, Anne. Thank you so much for sharing them. That we have the same family room rug always brings a smile to my face, quite aside from the pleasure of seeing your boys.
> 
> How are your parents doing? I hope that things are settling down for them now that your Dad is home.


Thanks for asking Lucy- my Dad has regressed a bit so last week he went to two cardiologists, including his long time doctor, who is now the head of the UTSW Med School, and the surgeon who performed the operation. The first doc is getting him set up for cardiac outpatient rehab and speech therapy for his swallowing, after running a ton of lab work to check on body systems, particularly the kidneys, and his surgeon actually sat him down and told him he needs to do more in terms of cooperating with the physical therapy; otherwise he will continue to regress and never get his feeding tube removed. I think that message hit home with him. He's depressed, which is normal after the surgery. I was going to go visit today with the Yogster, but we are expecting a major ice storm event so I'll need to wait till mid week.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It is indeed a wicked storm. We caught it while I was in Denver this week and now it's hitting Texas. I hope you are able to stay warm and safe.

Sometimes blunt is what we need to get our attention, so maybe that will help your father in the long run. Recovering after surgery is so hard and it must be even more difficult at his age.


----------



## hubbub

I just saw the ice warning for Dallas on the weather. Indeed, stay safe and warm. 

I hope your Dad can come to terms with things and begin to make improvements. I'm sure it's frustrating and depressing for him and know it's hard on you too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's official CGC paperwork came today. I am a proud dog mommy!


----------



## Sunpuppy

Yay for you and Yogi! That's a great achievement.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This morning we walked the boys in a cold misty rain. Once we toweled them dry I figured there would be a spontaneous zooming session- I was correct! Both dogs entertained us and I caught Yogi in this flying Yogini move!


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations again to Yogi and you for the great work. 

I am sorry your dad is still having problems, I wish him all the best and that he improves soon. 

A hug to Yogi and Toby from their Tennessean auntie lol


----------



## Dallas Gold

cgriffin said:


> Congratulations again to Yogi and you for the great work.
> 
> I am sorry your dad is still having problems, I wish him all the best and that he improves soon.
> 
> A hug to Yogi and Toby from their Tennessean auntie lol


Yogi and Toby send their love back to their Tennessean auntie! Tante Christa! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## oakleysmommy

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi makes me laugh when he does things like this:



















A few poses from this evening:


----------



## OutWest

I love that picture with the donut in his nose! He must know that you enjoy these things, don't you think? Such a cute silly boy. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Ksdenton

Such the ham 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

It's a wonder they can see when they do stuff like that!


----------



## cgriffin

Cute pictures, lol. Yogi is a hoot 
Must be a golden thing, Toby walked around with toys over his eyes as well, lol.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tonight's training session involved dog apparel of the Christmas variety. Toby's an old pro with the stuff, but Yogi took a little convincing in the form of Zuke treats. Once he saw the benefit of cooperating his inner ham came out. Toby's antlers are defective, but he didn't care! 

Yogi's probably thinking, I'm wearing antlers and I can fly! I'm a reindog! Santa, I'm ready! All my flying Yoginis were just practice for being a sleigh dog! 











We went downstairs and switched to (large) bandanas!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The boys are so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

LOL! Awh we love you guys!
Toby is beaming. What a handsome pair


----------



## cgriffin

They are so cute, lol.


----------



## hubbub

I love them! In the antler picture, Toby looks pretty calm and Yogi looks like he's about to burst with excitement, but with the bandanas, Yogi looks thrilled that he's jumped on the hearth (and is planning to stay there for a bit) and Toby looks like he's ready to charge!

Such sweet boys who've become the best of friends


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Tonight's training session involved dog apparel of the Christmas variety. Toby's an old pro with the stuff, but Yogi took a little convincing in the form of Zuke treats. Once he saw the benefit of cooperating his inner ham came out. Toby's antlers are defective, but he didn't care!
> 
> Yogi's probably thinking, I'm wearing antlers and I can fly! I'm a reindog! Santa, I'm ready! All my flying Yoginis were just practice for being a sleigh dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went downstairs and switched to (large) bandanas!


I'm laughing at the antler picture...we tried to get a similar one yesterdah with very similar results....I am going to try again today but sage isn't to thrilled....lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Even though the boys did not enjoy our Thanksgiving meal, they have the after dinner nap down pat:



















I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving day. 

Yogi took some time to enjoy the dog show on TV this afternoon:


















He also watched us in the kitchen:









Yogi made peace with the small fiber optic tree in our family room (we put 7 small trees up, big one goes up tomorrow). This is officially Yogi's tree now a as he enjoys resting next to it and sometimes watches it carefully: 


















Toby just wants to hang out with Dad:


----------



## Ksdenton

Yogis picture watching you in the kitchen is gorgeous


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last week I ordered Yogi a CGC medal to go in a frame with his CGC certificate. I also ordered him CGC scarve(s)... They came today and Yogi modeled them for me before I rushed to Michaels for the big 60% off custom framing + 20% off of that price special: 



















We also introduced him to the creepy, tacky Chinese Santa Retriever that stays outside and guards our front door during the holiday season...Yogi is all about peace and love and decided to smooch with it for a while.


----------



## cgriffin

Great pictures, Anne. Yogi looks so proud  I think the middle picture would look great in a beautiful frame


----------



## Dallas Gold

cgriffin said:


> Great pictures, Anne. Yogi looks so proud  I think the middle picture would look great in a beautiful frame


Thanks Christa! I'm very proud of him. I know when he's out in public he will mind his Ps and Qs and be a wonderful representative of the breed.


----------



## hubbub

Venturing out for a post Thanksgiving deal? My neighbors do it every year and I'm exhausted just watching them, but for a discount on custom framing, I'd do it too! 

I love the scarves and wouldn't have been able to choose between them!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's been watching a lot of TV lately, surely corrupting him! 








Toby and Yogi spent about 45 minutes tugging and chasing one another:

















Now they are sacked out sleeping!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi likes to look at us at the breakfast table from this vantage point:



















We are experiencing a couple of warm days so we took advantage by eating al fresco at a nice cafe with Yogi: 










As we drove home Yogi used his Dad's arm as a pillow:


----------



## *Laura*

The picture of Yogi sleeping is on his Dad's arm is priceless....so sweet


----------



## Belle's Mom

Such a cutie! Time just flies....at some point Yogi started looking more like a young man than a puppy, but I think I missed it....it seems to have been overnight.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Such a cutie! Time just flies....at some point Yogi started looking more like a young man than a puppy, but I think I missed it....it seems to have been overnight.


Time does fly and your eyes are not deceiving you- I missed it too! I was going over his photo collection, picking out my favorites and almost gasped out loud when he changed from an adolescent puppy to a young handsome boy! This Saturday is his one year Gotcha Day with us and I'll be closing out this thread and moving on somewhere else on the forum. It's been such a magical year indeed! 

Last night I took this photo of a mellow Yogi getting a belly rub from Dad:









Then Dad turned on the Dog TV preview on Direct TV and this happened: 









We switched the channel when Yogi started making motions to scratch the screen- apparently Dog TV can wake a dog from a gentle belly rub induced slumber!


----------



## Deber

What wonderful pictures and I too woke up to the realization that Yogi no longer looks like the puppy he was to the beautiful adult he is now. When did it happen?? I too love the picture of Yogi and his scarf and think you need to frame that one for sure. Can't believe he is nearing the 1 yr Gottcha time, where did the time go? 

But have enjoyed so much this thread and there is such valuable information to members with new puppies. Know this thread will be "Searched" for years to come. Thank you Anne for sharing not only Yogi, but Toby and your family with us.


----------



## Davidrob2

Thank you so much for sharing Yogi this past year. I can't wait for more adventures.


----------



## *Laura*

Anne I'm looking forward to Yogi's new thread but really sad that we will be leaving this thread. I've enjoyed watching Yogi grow from a cute puppy to a handsome young boy so much. And I've really enjoyed watching Toby appear to get younger as Yogi got older as they play together. (does that make sense?) ….I love your boys. I look forward to many more adventures on Yogi's new thread.


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*

Time sure does fly-your Yogi is just gorgeous!!
Love all of the pictures!


----------



## dborgers

He grew up so fast. Anne, he's just beautiful. Sure loves his TV too! PG only!! LOL 

How is your dad? Hope his rehab is going well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, thanks for asking about my Dad. He's had a lot of ups and downs lately mainly related to extremely low blood pressure causing him to pass out. He fell during one episode and ended up going by ambulance to an ER at a 3rd Dallas hospital known for its incompetence. Why they didn't take him to the hospital less than a mile from their home is beyond me! His doctors dismissed this symptom saying he needs to remain on that dosage of hypertension medication, until a physical therapist got very concerned yesterday and called his doctor directly. They are taking him off for a couple of days and then making adjustments. My parents are worn out by this ordeal sad to say. My Dad is battling some depression as a result and they just started him on an anti-depressant- we understand that is a common consequence of this type of surgery. I appreciate your continued good thoughts and prayers for him. We hope he turns the corner soon. Right now he's about a month behind where he should be physically in his recovery. His heart surgeon has ordered more intensive PT starting next week.


----------



## Mayve

Dallas Gold said:


> Danny, thanks for asking about my Dad. He's had a lot of ups and downs lately mainly related to extremely low blood pressure causing him to pass out. He fell during one episode and ended up going by ambulance to an ER at a 3rd Dallas hospital known for its incompetence. Why they didn't take him to the hospital less than a mile from their home is beyond me! His doctors dismissed this symptom saying he needs to remain on that dosage of hypertension medication, until a physical therapist got very concerned yesterday and called his doctor directly. They are taking him off for a couple of days and then making adjustments. My parents are worn out by this ordeal sad to say. My Dad is battling some depression as a result and they just started him on an anti-depressant- we understand that is a common consequence of this type of surgery. I appreciate your continued good thoughts and prayers for him. We hope he turns the corner soon. Right now he's about a month behind where he should be physically in his recovery. His heart surgeon has ordered more intensive PT starting next week.


I've been pretty self absorbed lately and haven't stayed as up on news as I should....I'm sorry you, your dad, mom and family are still going through this ordeal. I have kept and will continue to keep you in our prayers...


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry to hear of his continued struggles. Praying it turns around for him soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hanging out together this morning:


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Hanging out together this morning:


They're staring at the scary-looking retriever deer in the front, plotting about what they'll do to him on 12/26 when he is no longer wanted or needed. :


----------



## kath00

OutWest said:


> They're staring at the scary-looking retriever deer in the front, plotting about what they'll do to him on 12/26 when he is no longer wanted or needed. :


LOL! Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> They're staring at the scary-looking retriever deer in the front, plotting about what they'll do to him on 12/26 when he is no longer wanted or needed. :


Isn't that the truth?! That retriever Santa dog is creepy and it's a joke between my husband and me. Apparently other Santa dogs are popping up in other yards here too. :uhoh:


----------



## Davidrob2

Dallas Gold said:


> Isn't that the truth?! That retriever Santa dog is creepy and it's a joke between my husband and me. Apparently other Santa dogs are popping up in other yards here too. :uhoh:


Harry has something against those lighted grapevine reindeer. There is a yard near us that has at least seven of them. Harry gives them the stink eye whenever we walk that route.


----------



## Deber

Hope you are ready for the crappy weather that is coming in. We are not expecting the amount of rain/ice that Dallas is, but enough to make driving these old County Roads hazardous, so I went to the store yesterday to stock up. We are fine now to wait this out. Out here, Walmart Super Store is the biggest and best for all round shopping and think the entire population of E. Tx. was here. Check-out was long and tedious and so funny (in a weird way). I'm sure keeping my fingers crossed that Jodie can catch her plane on time (and get back!!). What a crappy deal to have such weather move in right when she is trying to pick up her puppy!!! Saying prayers to the Weather God to make conditions OK to travel.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am sorry your dad took a turn for the worse again, Anne. 
I hope he will start his road to a full recovery now, wishing him all the best.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Deber said:


> I'm sure keeping my fingers crossed that Jodie can catch her plane on time (and get back!!). What a crappy deal to have such weather move in right when she is trying to pick up her puppy!!! Saying prayers to the Weather God to make conditions OK to travel.


Me too! I'm also praying no ice for Jodie and for us here. I'm most worried about losing power here because it will be days if not a week before they restore it, if history holds true.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This photo became reality early this morning: 










Yep, Yogi is now initiated into the canine family completely by nabbing some road kill. I walked him early, before sunrise and he found a freshly killed (car, fall from tree?) squirrel in a large pile of matching leaves and grabbed it as I was saying Leave It... Leave it and drop it didn't work. Of course it wouldn't...he hit the doggie jackpot! I immediately turned toward home when I couldn't get him to drop it, figuring I'd put him in the back and offer him a tin of sardines to trade. I was about a mile out and we ran into several runners, most likely practicing for the Dallas Marathon on Sunday. They smiled and laughed, probably thinking it was one of his stuffies... He pranced and was so happy with his treasure...me, I was not so happy with his treasure.... As we turned into the alley towards the house he suddenly just dropped it! A December miracle!!!!!!!! I was so happy I started to praise him as we jogged away from it towards the garage door. I put him inside and then grabbed a long fireplace log turner device and went back and picked that thing up and deposited it across the street in a church dumpster- it got a proper religious burial I guess. RIP squirrel. It was so plump and it was heavy! It was probably dead weight in Yogi's mouth. Then I got out and walked Toby, who was oblivious to Yogi's treasure. Once back and after breakfast I noticed Yogi being especially needy and clingy, trying to kiss me. :yuck: I think he picked up on my emotions during the walk (and I was upset about this!) and wanted a little more reassurance that I love him (and I still do and always will).


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my! I'm always so worried about that, because Brinkley picks up EVERYTHING! I'm glad he dropped it.


----------



## Deber

I am sooo glad Yogi didn't get all the way home with his squirrel and that you gave him a Religions (Ha) burial. Poor squirrel, but heck why do our dogs always seem to find them? I just hate having to deal with roadkill especially when I can't even tell what the thing once was. Big Uck


----------



## SandyK

Crazy Yogi!! I had to laugh about the runners and what they must have thought.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Riding the Storm Out*

The weather casters were correct and we have freezing rain and sleet here. Last night the boys weren't active at all, deciding to ride the storm out doing this:



















No dog walks today- too big of a mess. It shall be interesting to see how they react to be housebound.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wise boys! The weather does promise to be quite awful there, Anne. I hope you are able to stay safe and warm at home and that you don't lose power. 

How are your parents doing?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are so handsome!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi is quite enamored with the ice- he would be out there 24/7 but mean Mommy (me) makes him come in for 30 minute breaks each hour! He's been whining at the closed and locked door, ringing the potty bell, and just making his displeasure of not being on the ice known! Toby is just hanging loose today, resting up, not wanting to do much outside. When Yogi gets outside he has a field day just eating the ice. He reminds me of a cow grazing! 

Here is our backyard tree:









My little raised bed garden:









Yogi looking out the front window at the neighbor kids sledding down the hill:









He stole the potty bell at one point, obviously in frustration. He was wet from just being outside:









A Yogi ice print:









Yogi clearing me a path from the ice:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Farewell to the Puppy Forum with Gratitude!*

One year ago, we picked Yogi up at his breeder’s home in western Pennsylvania! Happy 1st Gotcha Day Yogi! It’s been a magical year for us, and yes, we are still over the moon with Yogi, one year later.

After our Barkley passed away in April 2010, we waited to bring another puppy into our home until we were both emotionally ready. It took us both some time to resolve our grief and then circumstances with both sets of parents intervened to prevent us from bringing a puppy home. I wanted to devote the puppy’s first year busy socializing and training him so that he would be a confident and well-mannered dog. I didn’t want other distractions pulling for my attention. Things worked out for us in 2012.

We knew before we brought Yogi home that he could not immediately go out for walks in our neighborhood or area of town due to a major parvo outbreak plus a separate distemper epidemic in local wildlife. This presented us with a socialization challenge, but also gave me an opportunity to be creative. We started his socialization on our drive from Pennsylvania to Cleveland Ohio. We stopped for gas and a bathroom break just a couple of miles from the breeder’s home and I asked the people parked next to us to meet and pet Yogi. They were more than willing to help us! I did the same thing at every rest stop and at the rental car return. He had a fan club on the packed rental car bus going to the terminal! Everyone in the airport terminal wanted to meet him. The TSA screeners all wanted to meet him and give him a pat down. He met almost 100 people at the Cleveland airport terminal before our flight home. The flight attendants on the plane were very happy to have him on board and sat us in a row of seats next to the rear galley. One of the flight attendants was married to a veterinarian. She asked us to put him in the seat next to us during the flight, even though he slept the entire trip!

The next morning we loaded Yogi in his Sherpa carrier, which we nicknamed his “chariot”, and off we went to meet my elderly parents, their neighbors and then to meet and greet people at a Petsmart and local restaurant patio. Once home he met our neighbors.

We met almost 500 people by the time the magical socialization window closed at 100 days. I believe that proper socialization doesn’t stop and continues even after the first 100 days. As a result, he met at least one thousand strangers this year - people in uniform, people of different races, ethnicities and smells, people of all ages, some in wheelchairs or on crutches and others with limited mental capacities or physical abilities. He is confident, happy and polite when meeting new people and is quite a social butterfly. Every chance I got, before he was safe to hit the ground, I loaded him into his Sherpa and off we went in search of new adventures and more people to meet. I took him out to say hello and sniff the garbage collectors one day, hoping he wouldn’t be a trash truck barker. While we were visiting a busy Home Depot one morning, a Dallas Fire Truck rumbled up in front of the store and I went out with Yogi to hear the truck and meet the firefighters. We went by the police substation near our home to meet officers. He met our UPS driver, who is afraid of dogs, but who now loves Yogi. He also met our very dog friendly Fed Ex driver!

We brought a trainer to our home that first month, to give us some pointers on training. Due to the parvo outbreak, the trainer would not enroll any dog in her classes without full vaccinations. The home session was very helpful to my husband and me. Yogi had fun learning some new commands and tricks.

We also invited friends to our home with children, grandchildren and friendly dogs and we visited several friends and neighbors homes with the goal of exposing him to new things. Some forum members helped us out in this aspect- Penny & Maggie’s Mom, Belle’s Mom and mylissyK all came by to meet Yogi and play with him. Thanks Ladies! Betty also brought both sets of grandchildren by, as well as her Penny.

I also tried to expose Yogi to all sorts of different stimuli, including noises of all sorts and different types of surfaces that he might walk on. I gasped one morning when he jumped on our breakfast table and was walking on the glass on top!

Retail stores were a goldmine when it came to socializing Yogi to different environments and people. I estimate we’ve been to over 25 different retailers, including sports stores, outdoor stores, hardware stores, a book store, our bank, a tire store, a clothing store and various pet retailers in town. Our advanced manners class involved meeting in other public venues for training in public under the watchful eye of our trainer. We met one class at a Kindred hotel. This class included a treasure hunt on several floors. I took him to a Pet Exposition, a Pet Fair, and to a busy train station to see and hear the commuter train and meet people waiting at the stop. I took him to a local lake to watch bikers go by. In the early mornings we sat and listened to the big 18 wheelers backing in and out of the loading docks of a local grocery store. One day we needed to go shopping at Costco, so I went inside while my husband sat outside with Yogi meeting shoppers. A hardware store opened in our walking area and we went there at least once a week to say hi and practice good etiquette.

I also tried to expose him to other species of animals, including several tropical birds, cats and kittens, a horse (behind a fence), baby chickens and a rooster.

Training was both fun and a great bonding/learning experience for both of us. Once Yogi finished his basic manners course, we took advanced manners and another advanced course, and then passed our Canine Good Citizen test. We also took a Dog Tricks class, just for fun and we both enjoyed it. Yogi even learned to skate on a skateboard during his tricks class!

I spent a lot of time taking Yogi to visit my elderly parents. My Dad is in failing health and Yogi really cheers him up. My Dad had a triple bypass operation on Yogi’s 1st birthday and spent some time in the hospital, then a rehab hospital. Yogi received a personal invitation from hospital administrators to come and visit my Dad at the rehab facility and Yogi was right at home with all the noise and the equipment. I had knee surgery in August and used a cane, walker and crutches for a short time, exposing Yogi to each. That turned out to be good practice for the rehab hospital.

My husband and I also wanted Yogi to meet my husband’s father, partially paralyzed and wheelchair bound in a nursing home in North Carolina, after suffering a massive stroke in 2010. This past summer we loaded the dogs up for a long cross-country trip to visit him, stopping off at Waveland Beach Mississippi so the dogs could enjoy a beach romp. Yogi and my father in law fell instantly in love. The nursing home asked us to take both dogs around the home to visit with residents and staff and Yogi was right at home in that setting. 

Yogi is well traveled. He traveled with us to 10 different states. We plan many more road trips with him in the coming years! One of his next road trips will involve a ferry crossing so stay tuned.

Yogi enjoys his daily walks and has always walked by our sides, loose leash, with his leash handle in his mouth! He’s also been swimming several times at community events, but he much prefers lawn sprinklers and our shower for his water recreational needs.

Since he is so well mannered, we’ve been able to take Yogi with us to dog friendly restaurant patios to dine al fresco. We’ve been to about a dozen restaurants with him (some repeat visits) and he’s always been such a good boy, resting at our feet watching the scenery and not begging for food.

In the coming year I plan to continue with Yogi’s training and socialization because it is a good bonding experience for us and he enjoys it so much.

I am pleased with the wonderful relationship Toby and Yogi share. Toby initially avoided Yogi at all costs, but slowly they became best buddies and playmates. I think Yogi invigorated Toby and gave him a new zest for life. 

Thank you all for reading this thread as I tried to chronicle Yogi’s first year with us. I hope if a new puppy parent reads it in the future, they will learn from our socialization experiences with the goal of a loving, self-confident and well-mannered dog. 

Yogi’s story will continue somewhere else on the forum. I will post an update here once I know. 

Thanks again for reading this thread! 

Goodbye puppy forum, we are on to more adventures as a young adult and beyond!


----------



## cgriffin

Great post, Anne. Sorry to see Yogi leave the puppy forum, but I know he will be back in another thread with his silly antics. 
And he has lots of half siblings and cousins coming to the forum, time to compare and see who follows into Yogi's foot steps 

Hugs from his auntie


----------



## OutWest

Yogi has such a great life story--and he's only one! Loved your post. This made me laugh out loud, considering all the pictures you post of the two of them. _I am pleased with the wonderful relationship Toby and Yogi share. Toby initially avoided Yogi at all costs, but slowly they became best buddies and playmates. I think Yogi invigorated Toby and gave him a new zest for life. _


----------



## Davidrob2

What a wonderful post. As I read it, pictures from Yogi's first year kept flooding my mind. You have done such a great job socializing him. This thread should be required reading for new puppy parents. I know it has motivated me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

looking forward to the further adventures of Yogi, and Toby!


----------



## Mayve

I have so enjoyed following Yogi and you all this last year. I look forward to following him and you in the next years to come. Happy 1st Gotcha Day Yogi!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

For those of you who like to read or see photos of the boys' adventures, I started a new thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/245433-adventures-toby-yogi-continued.html#post3808689


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Gotcha day to sweet Yogi.
Did not know you can have snow in Dallas!
Looking forward to follow Yogi in his new thread and Toby too.


----------



## Zombo

And the award for Best Thread of the Year goes to ....

YOGI!!!

/deafening applause


----------



## puppylove3

Hi I'm new to the forum, and we are about to bring into our family a very cute golden puppy, please help on tips to house train....crate? how much do they eat twice a day? help pls.


----------



## achamber

So adorable!!!! love love love


----------



## achamber

are you going to train yourself or have someone help train your puppy?


----------



## achamber

i feel like a professional might be best


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi was trained by me and we attended several classes together. He has his CGC-advanced title and is very well mannered. We continue to train together. Right now he is learning agility basics. He just turned 2 years of age and we are very happy he is such a wonderful representative of his breed.


----------



## In Memory of Zack

So Darn Cute


----------



## TerJ

I just loved seeing this! We are so excited to get one of Yogi's siblings in a few months.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thread closed by request of OP


----------

